#ubuntu-si 2011-04-25
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebes ne da se mi vec
<bogdanov> kermu se pa da
<bogdanov> crazyyyyyymannnnn
<CrazyLemon> jao kera budala sm
<CrazyLemon> igram se z eno prijavo
<CrazyLemon> in ne štekam zakaj za vraga me nikoli ne vpraša za upor. ime ter geslo
<CrazyLemon> in pol po cca. 60min sm zaštekau
<CrazyLemon> da mi shranlo kuki
<CrazyLemon> da mu jebem in kuki
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> stari gledam
<bogdanov> mau po forumih
<bogdanov> folk je blesov
<bogdanov> kr ze 16gb
<bogdanov> mulci
<bogdanov> hocjo u kompih
<bogdanov> cccc
<upd> :)))
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> en je prbiv
<bogdanov> ze k brskam
<bogdanov> po netu
<upd> 16gb je leet.
<bogdanov> mi 3gb pozre
<bogdanov> :SS
<upd> no ja
<upd> mogoče 2gb
<bogdanov> mah tko
<upd> al pa ff pa 100 zavihkov
<bogdanov> ks reku
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> leet
<bogdanov> folk kr neki
<bogdanov> folira
<upd> aha
<bogdanov> kr dau bo 1500eu
<bogdanov> za kisto kao dav mu 16gb
<bogdanov> a nebo rabu tretino od tega
<upd> jest bi tud če bi mi oči pa mami kupovala rame :P
<upd> a ni 16gb tko ene 300eu
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mah buce
<upd> jup :)
<bogdanov> serverji
<bogdanov> nimajo 16gb
<bogdanov> bo pa
<bogdanov> mulc mu
<bogdanov> ps3 bi mu kupu
<bogdanov> pa jebi se!
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> učasih si bil leet če si mel gentoo zdej če maš velik rama :)
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> uh kako paše :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/isce-se-devica-z-velikim-oprsjem-za-pobiranje-cajevih-listov/256130
<Seniorita> Išče se devica z velikim oprsjem za pobiranje čajevih listov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tako tudi js iščem! :D
<bogdanov> boljeeeeee
<bogdanov> bitiiiii
<bogdanov> pijannnn
<bogdanov> negooooo
<bogdanov> hrvat
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> to ti mislis ker se nikoli nisi biu hrvat :))
<bogdanov> biu biu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ni filmov
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/intel-core2/q6600-quad-core-intel-procesor-za-50eu-oglas1274139968
<Seniorita> q6600 quad core intel procesor za 50EU
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> jutr gam poklicu
<bogdanov> pam reku ce se da test narest
<bogdanov> bo kuj reku ne
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga boš brezveze klicu
<CrazyLemon> tkoj kupiš pa je
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> za tak
<bogdanov> proc
<bogdanov> malo malo
<CrazyLemon> pa lih zato
<CrazyLemon> hitr poklič pa kup
<bogdanov> jah
<CrazyLemon> predn kdo drug kupi
<bogdanov> toj uvala
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> prekurjen
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> No Strings Attached
<CrazyLemon> evo ti Å¡e en dobr film
<CrazyLemon> lih pršu
<CrazyLemon> na  pašnike
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sj ni panike
<bogdanov> cev
<bogdanov> pa skurjen
<bogdanov> bo pa se on skurjen
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> aj folk neumn
<upd> al daš realno ceno pa vsi nasedejo
<upd> ln.
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VANZ_tlXMRs
<bogdanov> zatebe
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jovan Joca Stefanović - Za tebe briga me (SPOT) Official (tekst-lyrics)
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> te cefurske komade kr zase obdrzi! :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> najt
<nafisa> madona
<nafisa> saj vem, da me je vun ruknilo
<Sky[x]> lepo lepo
<napsy> so trgovine dans odprte?
<napsy> dans tk ni dela prost dan?
<Sky[x]> dežurne so odprte pomoje :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> je kdo tu?
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha> lp
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko prizgem PC
<alyosha> vent od proc. začne delat
<alyosha> drugo panič
<alyosha> ne nardi unega piska prvega ko bi moglo nardit
<alyosha> in tudi če poberem vn grafično al pa rame al karkoli kar bi moglo piskat pač da neki manjka
<alyosha> ne piska nič
<alyosha> kaj to bo plošča a?
<alyosha> noben al kaj?:D
<napsy> pokvarjena maticna?
<napsy> poskus napajalnik zamenjat
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/video-s-kom-zaspi-astrolog-in-s-kom-njegova-stranka/256151
<Seniorita> Video: S kom zaspi astrolog in s kom njegova stranka? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1650800152468&comments
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: ubuntu se delno ponastavi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4901/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy danes je nedeljski urnik (kar se tiče trgovin) :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da pohiti preden ostaneš brez hrane :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> mah sj dostava se vedno ostane v skrajni sili :)
<CrazyLemon> prašanje je če dela dostava cel dan :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ubuntu se delno ponastavi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4901/new/posts/
<napsy> ponavadi dela
<napsy> heh ma kdo ze natty instaliran? :)
<Sky[x]> kaj je to ?
<napsy> ubuntu :)
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> 28. pride uradno ven ane ?
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> cez 3 dni
<napsy> pa vidim da se noben ne uporabla :-)
<neett> alo
<neett> kak naj grub obnovim?
<neett> find /boot/grub/stage1
<neett> Error 15: File not found
<neett> ??
<miha> neett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#File%20Not%20Found%20%28Error%2015%29
<Seniorita> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: ubuntu se delno ponastavi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4901/new/posts/
<LorD_DDooM> http://lord.psywerx.net/Pisanka2011sm.JPG
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<bogdanov> V recepciji hotela moški ponesreci s komolcem udari žensko v prsi. opravici se ji:
<bogdanov> ce je vaše srce tako mehko, kot vaše prsi, mi boste zagotovo odpustili! ženska mu odvrne: ce je vaš penis tako trd, kot vaš komolec, sem v sobi 573 :))
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> restart pomaga :)
<Jorky> brdan
<nafisa> sem hotla video gledat ... pa je datoteka poškodovana :((
<nafisa> kr na sredi jo neha extrahirat
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ker video pa?
<zdobersek> sam da se pohvalim: *** Checking out gettext *** [1/222]
<zdobersek> jhbuild <3
<zdobersek> ni si pravi geek, ce nimas vsega moznega na trdem disku
<zdobersek> pa ne pravim, da sem geek ...
<zdobersek> vecja zabava bo tole vse brez errorjev zbuildat
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: amarok preskakuje določene pesmi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4902/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel :>
<bogdanov> eome lih z futbala
<bogdanov> kes ti legenda
<CrazyLemon> eome lih z kolesarjenja
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kes kolesaru
<CrazyLemon> tle en krog sm Å¡ou..30km
<bogdanov> aha kul :D
<CrazyLemon> na easy :)
<bogdanov> jst cakam
<bogdanov> standard club bruge
<bogdanov> se en gol
<bogdanov> vec k 2.5
<bogdanov> sm dau
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> barcelona da zmaga +10
<bogdanov> pa gran canaria da zmaga
<bogdanov> paj 100eu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> barcelona bo itak zmagala!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> sam more
<bogdanov> za 11
<bogdanov> pik:D
<bogdanov> ali vec
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> uni najo dal se enga gola
<bogdanov> capci
<CrazyLemon> http://worksmartlabs.com/cardiotrainer/tracks.php?trackId=675494664&sig=1ab49e5f936dd8e7db6df67bf84599ba930eeeb1
<Seniorita> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<CrazyLemon> evo današnja fura :)
<bogdanov> livade
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> izola ja :D
<bogdanov> tis
<bogdanov> iz
<bogdanov> srgaši
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tartali smo iz zelene pike
<bogdanov> kampel
<bogdanov> HAhHh
<CrazyLemon> živim pa okrog številke 11 :)
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> iz kampla
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<Sky[x]> vabli so me na rugo stran Lj na sladoled & smetano & baileys.. in ker ne morem it sem si zadnje 4 oreote zdrobila v sladoled.
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> grr beda k ni nibene pametne za chat eh :S
<CrazyLemon> ane :S
<alyosha> ma kašne:D
<alyosha> jaz pa ne jem oreote ker je reklama tko prizadeta da jih videt ne moram:D
<alyosha> bogdanov kaj zdj nič nisi komentiral rezultata?!:D
<CrazyLemon> dej ne laži človek..ti ješ vse in še več :))
<Sky[x]> kdo pa Å¡pila ?
<alyosha> in CrazyLemon jaz tudi lahko tu narišem neko foro kao kje sem kolesaru
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ja to ja...samo oreote pa ne:D
<alyosha> bojkotiram!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je gps log..ajde ga nariši :D
<Sky[x]> morm kšno novo dodat na FB k ni nobene pametne :D
<alyosha> dj no komu ti lazes CrazyLemon  :DD
<alyosha> hehe Sky[x]  tam na unem
<alyosha> kaj je
<alyosha> uff kko je ze uni camchat
<alyosha> 4cam?
<alyosha> nee
<alyosha> nespomen mse
<CrazyLemon> chatroullette!
<CrazyLemon> roulette!
<CrazyLemon> roullete!
<CrazyLemon> rulet!
<alyosha> je tip mona:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ruljeta bolan:D
<CrazyLemon> grem js neki jest
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> in jaz sem uni
<alyosha> kao ki samo jem
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> idi idi jedi sine da porasteš:D
<alyosha> dober tek
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe2WUp7ZJdA&feature=player_embedded#at=34
<Sky[x]> :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jelinčič in vinjete
<alyosha_> jelinčič mona:D
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> bogdanov
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> ampak kva se vsi smejejo
<Sky[x]> čwprov men je ta predlog ušeč :)
<Sky[x]> vsi bi vedl da je vinjeta iz slovenije
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> http://www.lovecnacene.si/prenosniki-acer-aspire-5520-tk57-250gb-2048mb/m/997569/
<Seniorita> ACER Aspire 5520 TK57 250GB 2048MB - Lovec na cene
<bogdanov> tele jajca popravlam
<bogdanov> kr ni slike
<bogdanov> zdj al je plata al grafa hjaoo
<dominiCanes> acer sucks
<bogdanov> http://forum.pcekspert.com/showthread.php?t=189068
<bogdanov> zgleda grafa
<Seniorita> (rije�eno) Acer Aspire 5520G - nema slike - PC Ekspert Forum
<bogdanov> dominiCanes
<bogdanov> se strinjam
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> ja ja bogdanov  kr menjaj temo:DD
<alyosha> in ja...acer sux:D smo meli enega doma
<alyosha> je bil več n a servisu ko doma
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bogdanov maš kako ploščo za P4? ker mislim da moja je šla:/
<alyosha> oz. možno da je napajalnik prešvoh pa da zato ne jebe:/ moram ju3 še probat napajalnik menjat
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/nvidia-graficne-kartice/graficna-kartica-za-prenosnik-nvidia-8400m-256mb-z-hladilnikom-oglas1273087910
<Seniorita> grafična kartica za prenosnik nvidia 8400M 256mb z hladilnikom
<bogdanov> ni resn
<CrazyLemon> A: "people are not meant to be together forever"     B:"you think so?" A:"yea"    B:"can i finger you?"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahaha
<upd> u pm
<upd> sj res
<upd> !rejoin
<upd> !hop
<upd> !help
<upd> !seniorita fafi
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> bogdanov: a maš kej sončeve koronosfere za prodat
<bogdanov> wtf??
<upd> am wtf ja ubistvu je korona
<upd> hmm
<upd> ah
<upd> sign by slo-tech troll.
<bogdanov> corona
<bogdanov> jebacka
<bogdanov> sena
<bogdanov> scena
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> tud ja :)
<upd> al nije baš najača
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> dj kak dobr komad
<upd> stres iz rokava
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VANZ_tlXMRs
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jovan Joca Stefanović - Za tebe briga me (SPOT) Official (tekst-lyrics)
<upd> cool
<bogdanov> grem stavt bbl
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> tyt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<upd> kako se ponavad parsa podatke z neke strani
<upd> da ni treba iskat v html kodi
<upd> prek xml ?
<upd> http://www.weather.com/services/xmloap.html
<Seniorita> Weather On Your Site
<upd> recimo tole lahko uporabim v aplikaciji ?
<upd> pa zakaj hočejo registracijo barabe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] miha: LTSP problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4903/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<upd> la
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<upd> fuka :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a skace po teb
<bogdanov> ti mas pa netboka
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jap :P
<Mikoar> kter cd/dvd burner je najboljs na linuxu?
<christooss_> Mikoar brasero
<upd> !g Baba Fein fares karem
<Seniorita> Fares Karam - baba fein.mp3 http://www.nakido.com/82B00227984EF55B5E32BA5EF0431FBB657E81DB
<upd> ker lol..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<upd> a lohk na dropbox dam en .html pa da bo lepo prikazan
<upd> da ga ne bo downloadalo
<upd> ?
<upd> kdo probal
<upd> že
<upd> kdaj
<upd> sploh
<upd> mislem
<upd> halo
<upd> ane
<upd> '
<upd> ?
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> kaj se smeješ brko
<upd> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> !t en sl stud
<Seniorita> žrebec
<CrazyLemon> upd bo ja :D
<upd> super hvala
<upd> usaka ti dala
<upd> tud grde
<CrazyLemon> grdih nočm!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> maš vrečke sabo zato vedno
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti želiš parsat? :)
<upd> weather.com
<upd> ampak ko sem prebral tistih njihovih 20 členov
<upd> da morm njihove linke in logo dat v aplikacijo me je vse minil
<upd> tko da sm zdej končal projekt
<upd> samo Å¡e na blogu da objavim
<CrazyLemon> accuweather.com poglej :)
<CrazyLemon> in taki servici majo vedno nekje xml na razpolago
<upd> a je za po celmu svetu
<upd> a je napoved za usaj 10 dni
<upd> oz. 5
<upd> imajo ja. tud weather ima...
<CrazyLemon> za napoved je pa ena italijanska stran kr natančna
<upd> am ja, bom drugič to preštudiral
<upd> nimam časa sedaj
<upd> anyway
<upd> če te zanima sicer neuradno google.com/ig/api?weather=Ljubljana
<upd> ma tud fajn xml...
<CrazyLemon> poznam ja :)
<upd> super
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-26
<upd> Your Highness
<upd> ljubav Å¡la spat
<upd> zdej pa vam lohk težim
<upd> a ni to fajn
<CrazyLemon> ne
<gapi> torej kaj novega
<gapi> naložu tega novga ubuntuja nin malo razočaran
<gapi> compiz ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a ti pokaže stolpec na levi strani ?
<gapi> unity dela ja
<CrazyLemon> torej tudi compiz dela :)
<gapi> sam mogoče bo mal trajal da se navadim
<gapi> mam ubuntu clasic sejo
<gapi> v clasicu pa compiz ne dela po pričakovonjih
<gapi> apt-get install xchat   mislm da naslednje kar rabm
<CrazyLemon> to da compiz ne dela in da ne dela po pričakovanjih je kr velika razlika :)
<gapi> vem
<gapi> kocka mi ne dela in par drugih bonbončkov
<gapi> zato pravm da ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak js tebi pravim da dela
<upd> hha
<CrazyLemon> ker če ne bi delal ne bi vidu stolpec na levi strnai
<CrazyLemon> strani*
<upd> ja v compiz niso dal vseh stvari še če prav vem
<gapi> ok počakmo še te dva dni do finala
<gapi> aja pa če vklopim efekte extra zgubim  orodno vrstico
<gapi> mislm da sm glup za te stvari
<gapi> bom probu še malo pobrklat po nastavitvah mogoče kej rata
<gapi> drugače pa google
<gapi> ordna vvrstica = menubar
<gapi> nč grem spat
<upd> đizs
<upd> O Urškasem prijazno dekle,sem zelo iskrena,rada se družim in uživam v prijetni družbi
<upd> ha :>
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002266295315
<upd> ta pa more bit moj prjatu
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> nič
<upd> evo ti
<bogdanov> gledu film
<upd> !g haifa wehbe shik shak shok
<Seniorita> Haifa Wehbe Shik  Shak Shok Mp3 Downloads http://www.mp3raid.com/music/haifa_wehbe_shik_shak_shok.html
<bogdanov> no strings attached
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aja
<upd> u taj dobr ja
<upd> kr
<bogdanov> macabi haifa fix
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ljubavni
<upd>  !g haifa wehbe shik shak shok inurl:youtube.com
<bogdanov> :DD
<Seniorita> YouTube - Haifa Wehbe-Shek Shak Shok http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxF1y9Za7bY
<upd> aja :D
<upd> evo to
<bogdanov> z bejbo
<bogdanov> glejta
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> hehe itaq :)
<upd> dosta
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dum80> jo all
<dum80> :)
<dum80> ka ma kdo doma linksys wrt54gl router ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> dum80, kaj pa je narobe?
<dum80> ka si zmozna mi povejat post query url ko se loginas
<alyosha> ma sasa84 kje si mi:D
<dum80> al pa nekdo
<sasa84> http://192.168.1.1/ al kero mislš?
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> ;)
<dum80> ja sam post mors ofnit firebog al nekaj podobnega
<dum80> firebug
<dum80> :)
<sasa84> ma evo mene alyosha ...ti si kej priden? ;)
<sasa84> dum80, zdej me pa že preveč vprašaš ...jst nism kej dost štimala :P
<alyosha> ma sasa84 ves da sem...učim se nonstop! :D
<sasa84> ooo, priden
<alyosha> sem mel inštrukicije od slo. za esej pač...in mi je ocenla prvi esej ko em napisal
<sasa84> naša predstava je pa tud u nulo uspela...bomo mel ponovitev
<alyosha> 3/4!
<alyosha> oho oho:D kje je posnetek?:p
<sasa84> haha, Å¡e jaz ga nimam :)
<alyosha> ke beka:P
<alyosha> skrivaš a
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lepo lepo samo da je uspelo
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<sasa84> alyosha, k dobim posnetk...ti bom poslala kšn delček :P
<christooss_> jo jo
<zdobersek> vazzap
<zdobersek> v big bangu dvd Good Will Hunting 3,49€
<zdobersek> carji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<napsy> jo
<CrazyLemon> lp
<alyosha> loo bozgo
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ???? sasa?????????????????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<sasa84> sej se lohk veseliš...zdj me spet 5 dni ne bo :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nisi v paštalandu ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš?????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jutr ;)
<sasa84> komiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii čakam ;)
<sasa84> pa še zastonj grem...mi je ta dopust "en" častu :P
<t3ch> sefu si noge pokazala
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> je reko znajdi se ne
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> vse za dnar pa dopust
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> take so ti dan dans picke
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si še enga tovornjakarja zahaklala in greš z njim na furo? :)))))
<t3ch> :p
<sasa84> prjatu mi je častu ;)
<t3ch> nic ni zastojn
<t3ch> razn ce ti na ono glejas kot da je
<sasa84> kt darilo
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> te pa tak
<sasa84> :)
<t3ch> dobri prijatli
<t3ch> ni jih dosti
<t3ch> ce sploh so
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> on je res zelo zelo dober prjatu
<t3ch> :p
<t3ch> rem na pir
<t3ch> mi je najbolsi kolega
<sasa84> vem d ga lohk pokličm ob 11h zvečer in mu jamram 1 uro d sm mela ušiv dan... tak človk je za moje pojme vredn mojga cajta in tud dnarja...pač kolkr ga mam :P
<CrazyLemon> a to tist duhovnik?
<sasa84> on je tud tak ja
<CrazyLemon> bogi ti tvoji prijatelji...sam jamraš jim...js te ne bi poslušau :p
<sasa84> hihi
<t3ch> more met pune jajce da te 1uro poslusa jamrat
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> nah pa nic ne dobi
<t3ch> se mi smili
<CrazyLemon> http://translate.google.com/#en|hr|you%20have%20failed
<Seniorita> Google Translate
<CrazyLemon> hahaha!
<CrazyLemon> fail! :D
<napsy> lol :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> kako bi prevedu 'rebranded'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<alyosha__> ha
<alyosha__> kako je stavek?
<CrazyLemon> neki neki rebranded neki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__> haha:D
<alyosha__> ma na kaj se nanašata brand
<alyosha__> nekafirma al kako
<alyosha__> oz. znamka
<alyosha__> oz. kaj?!:D
<alyosha__> ma to nebos prevedu nič
<alyosha__> pusti kot je:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> amebis prevaja 'branded' kot "ožigosan"
<CrazyLemon> bing prevaja kot "vžgano znamenje"
<CrazyLemon> stupid fucks
<alyosha__> ja sj
<alyosha__> brand je uno ko kravi daš:D
<alyosha__> zato je pomembno kako je cel stavek
<CrazyLemon> brand je prvo blagovna znamka
<CrazyLemon> in šele nekje čez 20hitov je tisto ko kravi daš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__> ahh
<alyosha__> nic moram it
<alyosha__> bbl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, povej stauk :P
<CrazyLemon> [13:38:42] <CrazyLemon> neki neki rebranded neki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Amadej007: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<sasa84> neki neki :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kuhaš kej?
<sasa84> dons mat, k je prej pršla
<sasa84> jst mal peglam in tko :P
<CrazyLemon> rabim idejo kaj naj naredim za kosilo :)
<sasa84> naša kuha rižotko
<CrazyLemon> nimam morskih sadežev tko da nč od rižote.....še kaka ideja?
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za "neki SHIPS WITH nekidruzga" ?
<CrazyLemon> ah.vsebuje!
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<sasa84> kšni makarončki?
<CrazyLemon> to že..sam kako omako naj naredim?  bolognese ne bi ravno..
<sasa84> ribica, krompirček?
<sasa84> omaka...
<sasa84> nared kej tazga na izi...paradižnik, bazilika
<sasa84> carbonaro znaš narest?
<CrazyLemon> carbonara je ..kaj že?
<sasa84> tist k je bel...pa Å¡peh je not :P
<sasa84> lohk nrdiš pa kšno mineštro...po praznikih bi pasala :P
<sasa84> pa zravn še kšna taka sladka stvar... npr. palačinke
<CrazyLemon> blah..mineštre...a-a
<sasa84> Å¡trudla vrjetn neb delou :P
<CrazyLemon> bi..sam ne znam
<sasa84> pač...eno u izi zelenjavno juhco
<CrazyLemon> pa preveč časa tudi ne bi zapravu
<sasa84> bi kej z bučk?
<CrazyLemon> sm jedu včeraj paradižnikovo juho...tko da dost juh ..... hmm
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da smo v nedeljo vse bučke spekl..tko da ni nič ostalo
<sasa84> polpete z bučk...bučno omako in pire :D
<sasa84> ful dobr
<sasa84> lohk ti povem recept :D
<CrazyLemon> pire bi lahk!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e neki zravn
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<sasa84> pa nared magar 'navadne' polpete
<sasa84> to neb mel dost dela
<CrazyLemon> kak se že naredijo...kaj se da v meso? drobtine pa česn ?
<sasa84> a meso maš?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> pač mal začimbic...mal česna, kšn peteršiljčk
<sasa84> pol pa vidš kolk je kej 'mokro'
<sasa84> če je preveč tak d se ne da delat, dj mal drobtinc...drugač pa sam zgorno pa spodno stran posuj z drobtincami k boš peku
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti bi biu skor za ožent... :P
<sasa84> sam...sem že obupala :P
<sasa84> (nad sabo) :P
<CrazyLemon> ožent? bog ne daj :D
<sasa84> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pol k se jih kuha..kaj se da? paradižnikov zos...vodo...to je to ?
<sasa84> ne boš verjel...prou so mi stvari k sm jih kupla 10 let nazaj
<sasa84> 7kil sm shujšala
<CrazyLemon> js tudi! :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne 7kil..tam ..4-5
<sasa84> a jih boš tko kuhu? sm misnla d jih boš sam speku
<CrazyLemon> ma bi jih tudi kuhu..da mam omakco za pire :)
<sasa84> ooo ;)
<sasa84> sam d ne boš dau preveč paradajza
<CrazyLemon> dont worry :)
<bogdanov> joo
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..gledam reklame...delam kosilo in seminarsko
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti mudel
<alyosha__> ta CrazyLemon cel hud kao zna kuhat:D
<alyosha__> ke tip
<alyosha__> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda
<CrazyLemon> ima se može se
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti že pojedu čevape al kaj
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljen!
<CrazyLemon> ti si verjetno že dosti delal z JSP ne? :)
<upd> miha
<miha> CrazyLemon: nič kej
<CrazyLemon> oh..zdej sem pa razočaran
<bogdanov> crazy pazi da naus km prevec zlezu :))))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nič bat..trdno sedim na stolu :))
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<upd> miha hvala ;)
<miha> :)
<upd> Ko si star 5 let si poješ - Telebajski smo ... Ko si star 10 let si poješ - Y soy rebelde :P ... Ko si star 14 let si poješ - Love the way you lie ... Ko si star 15 let pa začneš poslušati Techno, ker ugotoviš, da ne znaš peti ! :DD :)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> tuc tuc \o/
<t3ch> :)
<upd> heh
<napsy> khm, je kdo delu ze python bindinge za C knjiznice?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se je kej prsmodil? :P
<sasa84> alyosha__, je si ljoško...ti tud kej kuhu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :)
<sasa84> hm....pics or it didn't happen :P
<CrazyLemon> čak da se skuha :D
<sasa84> ja kaj pa packaš :P
<CrazyLemon> jah morajo se skuhat ane :D
<sasa84> kuhaš že 3 ure :P
<CrazyLemon> naah...5min nazaj sm jih dau kuhat
<sasa84> mečkač :P
<CrazyLemon> js še seminarsko vmes pišem
<CrazyLemon> tko da če bodo vsaj mal užitne bom bil zadovoljen :))
<sasa84> a še seminarsko...ja pridn limončk ;)
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<sasa84> uf, sej res...un del italije ej prestolnca lemoncella :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa lih napoli ? :)
<sasa84> a veš kaj... uni, pr katerih sm praznovala pravosl. božič, me zdej maja vabjo u bosno, d z njimi praznujem đurđevdan :P
<CrazyLemon> a ni lepša sicilija?
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa je đurđevdan ?
<CrazyLemon> 1?
<sasa84> neapelj, zaliv amalfi, vaserta, vezuv, ravello...tm okol ;)
<sasa84> đurđevdan je 1x 5. al 6.
<CrazyLemon> vezuv..ne bi js Å¡ou tm blizu
<sasa84> jaz sem že bla
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo se pompej ponovil!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> naša dva pa sta bla lansk let na etni, k sta bla še bl na jugu
<sasa84> hruške, jabuke, slive...mene voli !"#$%&/()  a ja !"#$%&/() neču... :P
<CrazyLemon>  ... = jer !"#$%&/() če me naredit noseču
<CrazyLemon> ne spustit najbl pomembnega dela!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> na pvt maš link kot dokaz
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Sky[x]> Å¡e sem link da vidm
<Sky[x]> kar kol že je :)
<zdobersek> a je to zalitev, ce nekomu reces, da bi rajs gledal biljard kokr se z njim pogovarju?
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> če babi ja
<Sky[x]> če pa tipu pa ni panike :D
<zdobersek> mam babo itak tepes, ce je prevec glasna
<zdobersek> *** se skrije ***
<zdobersek> s/mam/ma
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, enchanté!!!
<CrazyLemon> smajli fejs je če nisi opazla!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> :-)
<sasa84> sam zobe ma mal razmetane :P
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon še 1x bom premisnla... mogoče ti bom pa začela 'dvort' čeprou nimaš pogleda na morje :P
<CrazyLemon> tisto niso zobi!
<CrazyLemon> tisto so ostanki hrane! :))))
<sasa84> lol
<miha> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20057445-17.html#ixzz1KeEgV8Nn
<Seniorita> Nielsen: Desire for iPhone slips as Android gains | The Digital Home - CNET News
<miha> Moreover, a whopping 55.7 percent of respondents said that nothing could make them buy an iPhone for one key reason: they "hate Apple."
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<zdobersek> a niso oni SUPERDUPERKUL
<zdobersek> al so sam SUPERDUPERDRAGI
<miha> zdobersek: to so pac spraseval iphone userje al bo naslednji tud iphone al kej drugega
<miha> pa android userje al bo tud android naslednji telefon
<zdobersek> android je kül
<zdobersek> iphone bi pa vzel za inspiracijo
<zdobersek> oz. kot benchmark za androidov performance pa uporabnost
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review-26148446/
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S II Review - SlashGear
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/DSCF6003.JPG
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<napsy> haha
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je fotka iz Lj btw :D
<napsy> hehe vem ja :-)
<napsy> se posta uzad dobr vidi :)
<Mikoar> wtf
<napsy> CrazyLemon: objav na fb da bom lahka js lajku :)
<Mikoar> ta tip na sliki je sigurno namenjen v K4
<napsy> uuu se nasminkan je
<napsy> se je cel zrihtu za ljubljano :-)
<CrazyLemon> nasminkan je ja!
<CrazyLemon> pa tist trak ma gor..al kaj je :D
<napsy> deviski? :D
<napsy> aja ono na glavi
<napsy> kako masnico
<napsy> zgleda neprespan
<napsy> ziher mel divjo noc za sabo :D
<CrazyLemon> Datum posnetka: 2010:12:05 00:10:15
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je kr old :S
<CrazyLemon> al pa tale fuji ma po defaultu ta datum :D
<napsy> ja ob polnoci lih ni blo slikano :)
<zdobersek> tale fotka je kr zmaga.
<zdobersek> modelki na desni je kr slab.
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> čer
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si bil kaj danes v Lj??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffe3dQQyKOQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - AROMA FT KATERINA - Ta Pedia Tou Pirea (The Children Of Piraeus)
<bogdanov> tos
<bogdanov> ti kokr
<bogdanov> jst vem
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako sm lahk js in se hkrati slikam..to ni logično razn če bi bil čas zakrivljen tako da bi lahko hkrati bil na drugi strani ceste
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je že Fringe material :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> te sliku
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa že lažeš!
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> no pa sem prišla tude sem ... :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ah to je cist easy... postavis tripod z aparatom, prtisnes release shutter knof, pol pa FUL HITR zlaufas pred foto aparat in se postavis pred objektiv
<BigWhale> sam mors bit kr hiter
<bogdanov> in crazy je hitr!"
<BigWhale> mislim eni aparati majo clo timer...
<BigWhale> in mas deset sekund cajta
<BigWhale> vecji problem je to, da z fotoaparatom nardis posnetek zadnje strani fotoaparata
<zdobersek> al pa poprosis neznanca, ce lahk eno fotko prtisne, kok stojis na avtobusni postaji.
<zdobersek> BigWhale: dve ogledali, doh.
<BigWhale> vseen je precej zajeban... ce nimas ogledal je pa kr tezko
<BigWhale> ampak vseen izvedljivo
<BigWhale> sam rabis dilithum crystals pa dober matter anti-matter conversion ratio
<BigWhale> pa warp core
<zdobersek> o.o
<zdobersek> al pa skocis v trgovino po dva spegla.
<BigWhale> z dvemi ogledali tezko izvedes to
<Mikoar> .
<BigWhale> s tremi pa ze gre
<BigWhale> sam vseen zakaj bi to pocel z ogledali?!
<nafisa> zakaj me dons vsi napadajo, kaj je narobe z mano???
<miha> pozdrav, nism te se vidu tle? :)
<zdobersek> pazi, nafisa, miha ma noz
<hruske> nafisa, poglej ce nimas na hrbtu nalimanga ksnga listka
<nafisa> nimam
<nafisa> sem pogledala, hruske
<hruske> :D
<nafisa> zdobersek, zakaj bi se mihata mogla pazit???
<nafisa> on je pa ja dušo
<zdobersek> KER MA NOZ
<zdobersek> ZATO
<zdobersek> !!
<zdobersek> pac, nožžžž
<nafisa> in kaj je z nožem narobe?
<nafisa> jst mam nož pol metra od sebe
<zdobersek> nozi 'pikajo'
<nafisa> režejo tud
<nafisa> kosajo
<nafisa> mesarijo ..
<zdobersek> UBIJAJO
<hruske> Å¡nekajo.
<zdobersek> ... in rezejo popkovino, da lahko dojencek samostojno zazivi.
<zdobersek> OOOOOOH!
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<nafisa> le kako bi blo, če bi prišlo do solarne nevihte :D
<BigWhale> odvisn kje si
<BigWhale> ce si bliz sonca pol zna bit kr hudo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRWqYR3e7xE good good :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Don Omar - Taboo
<zdobersek> brazilski Kanye West
<zdobersek> portoriski ubistvu!
<upd> jup
<upd> !t sl en potrjeno
<Seniorita> confirmed
<upd> !t en sl conformed
<Seniorita> skladna
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000109451994
<upd> lajlalala
<upd> Seniorita: nimaš za burek lalala
<upd> :)
<nafisa> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<upd> hei
<upd> ups
<napsy> bu :D
<alyosha__> kolko Å¡e do novega ubuntuja?
<zdobersek> 2 dneva
<alyosha> super:)
<alyosha> kaj pol je to tkoj ql verzija
<alyosha> al neki beta  Å¡e?
<nafisa> naj bi bla ql verzija
<nafisa> samo ... vsi neki nos vihajo, da je full bugov
<nafisa> tako da si full ne upam gor dat
<alyosha> bomo vidli
<alyosha> grem jaz
<alyosha> c'ya
<upd> !g calc 1+2+3*4*5/6+4-8-46*46/46/42+49*479*426+456*44*46-46+46+42
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<upd> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/C%23/Projekti/BinaryTreeExprDraw/BinaryTreeExprDraw.png eu :)
<nafisa> hihihi ... Å¡el priimke brisat :D
<nafisa> tc-tc-tc
<nafisa> le kaj si gledal v chromu, a? :D
<nafisa> ooo, policija
<nafisa> se morm skrit
<nafisa> čaw
<hruske> o.O
<upd> hehe more bit skrit priimek od babe
<upd> chrome.. pa hihi :P
<CrazyLemon> tiramisu bi jedu!
<Mikoar> o fuj
<Mikoar> ne maram cesarkoli v cemer je kaksna krema lesnikova al cokoladna
<CrazyLemon> js pa lih to obožujem..in fyi..v tiramisuju ni niti lesnikova niti cokoladna krema :D
 * CrazyLemon začel z nadgradnjo na 11.04 b2
<upd> svaka ti čast
<CrazyLemon> če mi crasha laptop..ostanem brez stuffa za fax :D
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kwa zdj mudel
<bogdanov> ma evo bo
<bogdanov> ti
<CrazyLemon> dougcas pri meni
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> je u kr
<bogdanov> premiera
<bogdanov> to fast 5
<bogdanov> in bojo kao
<bogdanov> posmekani kari
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a bo yugo pa zastava 55 tam ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tvoj
<bogdanov> D:
<CrazyLemon> moj je nekje 500km stran :D
<upd> !t sl en vrsta
<Seniorita> type
<CrazyLemon> al pa species ..če se gre za živali
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> the eagle
<bogdanov> ker release
<bogdanov> je kj kul
<bogdanov> crazy*
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> tist k je dvdrip :D
<upd> kwa ?
<upd> The output can be one of type Inorder, Postorder or preorder. a je to ql ?
<CrazyLemon> js bi kr brez -one of type dal :)
<upd> ok
<upd> http://updx.wordpress.com/project/project-3/
<upd> taku
<Seniorita> Draw BinaryTree Expression &laquo; Updx&#8217;s blog
<upd> moja polomnjena englischina
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqyxXX3Ra4A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Monty Python - Gumby Problem Sketch
<BigWhale> polomljena anglescina?
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6D1YI-41ao
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Monty Python - Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook
<BigWhale> My hovercraft is full of eels!
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/sony-provides-psn-update-confirms-a-compromise-of-personal-inf/
<Seniorita> Sony provides PSN update, confirms a 'compromise of personal information' (updated) -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> sony is going down :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da je hootz vdru not
<CrazyLemon> hotz*
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-27
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kdaj boš postavu testno okolje da se fantje lahk začnejo igrat z WPjem? :)
<nafisa> limun ... se zmenva 1x, ko boš kaj v LJ ... ti jst naredim tiramisu :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj sm ga jedu..cca. 10dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sam bi ga zdej spet..z nutello tokrat :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> drugače jst večkrat delam tiramisu
<nafisa> po dogovoru tudi na način alkoholna bomba :D
<nafisa> čeprav pol tistega jst ne jem ;:D
<CrazyLemon> dost o hrani ker sm lačen :D
<nafisa> js pa nisem :P
<nafisa> sem bla pa na metelkovi na pivčku
<nafisa> a ket ve, kje bi dobila podnapise za srpski film?
<CrazyLemon> !g podnapisi.net
<Seniorita> Subtitles http://www.podnapisi.net/
<nafisa> nimajo
<nafisa> sem že gledala
<nafisa> sploh pa za v slovenščino iščem ...
<nafisa> ker mam raje srbsko kot angleško
<CrazyLemon> za  kateri film?
<nafisa> srpski film
<bogdanov> the
<bogdanov> eaglee
<bogdanov> hudddddddd
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> a serbian film
<nafisa> če rabiš angleški naslov
<bogdanov> titlovi.net
<bogdanov> sicer pa zakaj
<bogdanov> bi rabu za srb/hrv
<bogdanov> podnapiseeee
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> rečem tipu, da je windows vista najhujše sranje, kar ga obstaja ...
<nafisa> potem pa pravi, naj se gonim :D
<nafisa> bogdanov ... za razliko od tebe srbsko nena razumem tak ko ti
<nafisa> Srpski Film titlovi – Skinite titlove - Titlovi.com., Slovenski
<nafisa> Niste našli što tražite ?? . Pokušajte pretraživanje po ključnim riječoma Srpski, Film,
<upd> :)
<nafisa> nič ... bo pa išta ... (srbščina) bolje kao ništa ...
<nafisa> jebat ga
<upd> english
<upd> punca
<nafisa> ne ne ne
<upd>  ja ja :)
<nafisa> al slovenski al pa nič
<nafisa> kar se tiče srbščine ...
<upd> ah :)
<nafisa> ko bi mogla, bi kopirala ta pogovor sem ... od tega modela, k je rekel, naj se gonim :D
<nafisa> samo ... ne bom smela več pira pit ... ker sem potem preveč direktna
<nafisa> ko sem rekla, da se mu par koles v glavi narobe suče ... je rekel, da nima koles v glavi, ker ni ura :D ROFLMAO
<upd> ha :)
<upd> pol bi mu pa rekla če ma frnikole v glavi
<nafisa> no ... v glavnem ... izvedela sem, da imam kvadrate v glavi
<nafisa> :lol
<upd> bolje to nego ništa
<nafisa> in ko sem rekla, da lahko imam v glavi kvečjemu kocke, ne pa kvadratov ... je rekel, da sem za kocke preveč zdrava
<nafisa> joj
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> otroci spat!
<CrazyLemon> takoj!
<nafisa> ne!
<nafisa> :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPp
<CrazyLemon> mularija prekleta
<nafisa> ojoj
<nafisa> angledki titlovi :S
<upd> pejte se igrat s spolnim splovilom.
<nafisa> engleski*
<nafisa> upd? :o
<upd> kwa ti tle ni jasn
<nafisa> čigavim?
<upd> svojim
<upd> lohk pa tud sosedovim
<nafisa> ah, to se mi pa ne da
<upd> če ti paše
<nafisa> s sosedovim pa ne bi, hvala
<upd> sj kwa se ti je treba dat
<nafisa> če je sam tak prase, ko ima kopalnico ...
<nafisa> fuuuuuuujjjjjj
<upd> sam vibrator pržgi
<upd> pa vtakni notr
<upd> pa bo
<nafisa> ok, ker vibrator zdaj misliš?
<nafisa> un v obliki spolnega uda?
<upd> un na batarije
<upd> jap
<nafisa> ne radi
<nafisa> sm ga prekurla
<upd> kam si ga pa rinla
<nafisa> sam metuljček še dela
<upd> daj crknu
<upd> :>
<upd> ah metuljčki :)
<nafisa> metuljček ma pa dela max. 2 minuti
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> pol pa spet nimam kaj za delat
<upd> ja no a ni to super
<upd> ja dej mu pol ure
<upd> 10 orgazmov
<nafisa> a-a
<upd> ti pa žvižgi zravn
<upd> :)
<nafisa> mam po dveh minutah dost
<upd> ah :)
<upd> men 1h ni dost
<nafisa> lej ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> če bi se ti name spravu, mi tud 5 ur ne bi blo dost
<nafisa> ampak metuljček ...
<nafisa> on je pa car
<upd> pa kwa je ta metuljček
<upd> g-spot finder
<upd> al kwa
<nafisa> neki tazga, ja
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> če bi se jast nate spravu...
<upd> bi se metuljček skril
<upd> skoču bi čez okno
<nafisa> odvisno, kak je
<bogdanov> crazy dobu sm 180
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> jst nimam takega
<upd> in kaj delaš s tem metuljčkom
<nafisa> pač ... vibrator za klitoris je v originalu metuljčki
<upd> a to vibrira al kaj
<upd> aja :)
<upd> to
<nafisa> ja
<upd> moj jezik je tud lohk vibrator
<upd> sam na batarijo ga zvežem
<upd> :>
<nafisa> ne rabm jst g spota stimulirat
<upd> zakaj ne
<nafisa> haha, upd ... ti pa maš fore
<upd> vem ja
<nafisa> ne rabim penetracije, da mi pride, no
<upd> aja
<upd> pol pa ql
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si na manU stavu? :)
<nafisa> sam jezik bi mogu bit pa na baterije ... da bi svršila :D
<CrazyLemon> g spot je mit!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> niti ni, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> znanstveniki tako pravijo!
<CrazyLemon> they have proof!
<nafisa> g spot je neka oblika prostate
<nafisa> samo pač ženska oblika
<nafisa> brez tega ženska ne bi mogla squirtat ... npr.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/konec-ugibanj-in-skrbi-g-tocka-ne-obstaja/220540
<Seniorita> Konec ugibanj in skrbi: G-točka ne obstaja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<upd> jest mam g-spot na vrhu flaše od uniona tko da to ni mit
<nafisa> joj
<nafisa> verjamete tud vsakim bizgecom
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej ne more vsaka ženska squirtat :)
<nafisa> jst sem tud mislila, da ne morem
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-off-topic !!!! :))))))
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> pa moja kolegica, k je 55 stara, tud
<CrazyLemon> js upgrejdam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm ontopic :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> aje
<bogdanov> zakej
<bogdanov> 11.04
<nafisa> no ... to mišljenje se nama je letos spremenilo
 * bogdanov sekr on 10.10
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne vem..pravi da bo Å¡e eno uro mleu :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo na koncu kaj zmleu :D
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jst si ne upam dat 11.04 gor
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> stavu sm
<bogdanov> na domzale
<bogdanov> maribor
<bogdanov> man
<CrazyLemon> js si tudi nisem...pol sm pa reku..jebeš fax..raje mam 11.04 :))
<bogdanov> linfied
<bogdanov> kvota
<bogdanov> 20
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov Å¡koda ker ni koper zmagal
<bogdanov> xxxx
<CrazyLemon> bi js bil vesel..in ti žalosten ker bi spušu
<CrazyLemon> tko da win win
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ne, jst ne vem, kako bo moj mali netibuki to prenesel ...
<bogdanov> ma kaj
<bogdanov> vm bo
<bogdanov> fax
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ko krade taj ima
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj nam bo
<CrazyLemon> za se pohvalit ane!
<CrazyLemon> za kaj druzga pa rabiš fax :D
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> inbox
<bogdanov> u petk
<bogdanov> av to kej
<bogdanov> juice
<bogdanov> stizeeeeeee
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ah u četrtek baba pr men
<upd> ne boenergije za petek
<upd> ;)
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> COPATAAAAA
<bogdanov> men nafisa
<bogdanov> use pusti
<bogdanov> ;))
<upd> itaqqq:)
<CrazyLemon> sj to boš itak opravu v 5ih minutah...tko da maš še 23ur pa 55min fraj v petek
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))
<nafisa> jst sem bla na metelkovi prejle na piru
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAH
<upd> haha fuck you
<bogdanov> :)))))
<upd> :D
<nafisa> :)
<bogdanov> nafisa ti nepijes!!!!
<bogdanov> 9deci
<bogdanov> vodke
<bogdanov> spovn se
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> je mogla dat neki v usta..pa je pir bil blizu
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> rekla sem, da ne bom nikol več tolko spila
<nafisa> ne bom več 9 deci vodke šla pit
<nafisa> a kdo ve, kolk w7 pobere rama?
<bogdanov> neeee
<bogdanov> UBUNTU BUNTU
<nafisa> Å¡tekam jst to
<nafisa> mam ubuntu
<bogdanov> w7
<bogdanov> 2gb
<bogdanov> MIN
<nafisa> pa ne grem na windowse nazaj če mi prst zažgejo
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> xp
<bogdanov> visto
<bogdanov> 7
<nafisa> ne, 1 GB rama pa 1 GHz procesor piše
<bogdanov> roxxx
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> piseeee
<CrazyLemon> w7 ob zagonu pobere 1gb rama
<nafisa> vista :S
<nafisa> bruham ob misli na visto
<CrazyLemon> tko da..sam da laufa ti rab 1gb rama :D
<bogdanov> no vids
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> met
<bogdanov> 3+
<bogdanov> rama
<bogdanov> ker 2 ni kul
<bogdanov> cifra
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> 2gb je lepo met
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce
<CrazyLemon> 4 je pa še lepš
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> daj mi pol ti Å¡e en 2 GB rama
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> ker jst imam samo 1
<bogdanov> zate use
<bogdanov> mam lih
<CrazyLemon> pol naj ti raje da 2x2gb
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> 5300s 555
<nafisa> zaradi tega se jst bojim kaj "boljšega" dat gor
<bogdanov> 667mhz
<bogdanov> 2gb
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> jst imam komp 1 GB rama, procesor 1,6 GHz
<bogdanov> ATOM ROXXXXXX
<nafisa> tako da ... se ne smem Å¡pilat velik z njim
<CrazyLemon> ta fcking ubuntu že 3 ure melje!
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah cej jajc
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kak atom dej nehi.. fusion ! :)
<nafisa> atom ... to misliš procesor, bogdanov ???
<bogdanov> nafisa seveda
<nafisa> al kaj?
<nafisa> ja, mam atoma
<bogdanov> pa vem
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> allllllllllll u nigasss
<bogdanov> allllllllll u bitchasssss
<bogdanov> ntntntt
<bogdanov> stizeeeee
<bogdanov> dusssss
<bogdanov> i sve je smekerica
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ??????????
<bogdanov> :****
<nafisa> :$
<bogdanov> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Fujitsu-Siemens-Amilo-Pa2510-Notebook.4329.0.html
<Seniorita> Review Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pa2510 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
<bogdanov> prodam
<bogdanov> kot nov
<nafisa> nimam dnarja
<bogdanov> sam batarija SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<CrazyLemon> batarija a :))
<CrazyLemon> busanc en preklet
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> u petk
<bogdanov> inbox
<bogdanov> da se narises
<bogdanov> sam ne tko
<bogdanov> oblecen
<bogdanov> k prj na slik
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> a niso ble fajn nogavice
<CrazyLemon> pa lep trakec
<nafisa> ej ... bogdanov ... kwa maš to en komp?
<nafisa> karakteristike ko moj tastar asus
<bogdanov> crazy ja italjanska moda :)))
<bogdanov> nafisa jah toj 5liga
<nafisa> a da je?
<bogdanov> ma ni
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> men se je podkožni mozolj na uhu naredo :S
<CrazyLemon> ti ga bo bogdanov stisnu vn.. en high kick pa gre to tkoj vn
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<nafisa> ne da se stisnit
<nafisa> sam boli pa ko hudič
<nafisa> pol pa skos drezam ...
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> hahaha
<nafisa> kaki bedni komentarji na unem linku, k si ga dal, CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> ker link?
<nafisa> je iskal g spot pa se je skor polulala ... saj zaradi g spota je squirt
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> ne
<upd> oz. ja.
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> 5min
<nafisa> iz pol ure na 5 minut je pa hitr preško :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm napisal 30min? :S
<nafisa> prej si 1x rekel eno uro
<nafisa> pol vmes pol ure
<CrazyLemon> nism..samo za uro sm reku
<nafisa> res je
<nafisa> pardon
<nafisa> se opravičujem
<nafisa> en je reku mi na MSN, da ga pol ure ne bo
<CrazyLemon> da me mešaš z enim z msnja..tega pa ne oprostim
<nafisa> oprosti
<nafisa> iz dna srca mi je žal
<upd> faiiil :P
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> sam da ni epic fail ... pa je vse ok
<CrazyLemon> !t en hr you've failed
<upd> :P
<Seniorita> da ste uspjeli
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> !t en hr you have failed
<Seniorita> zajebali ste
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> :lol
<upd> double fail.
<upd> whatever
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> laku nocccc
<bogdanov> i ja idem
<bogdanov> cujemo se
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<bogdanov> :*
<bogdanov> nevem kdo gre
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> ob 2h
<bogdanov> cicija
<CrazyLemon> nevem niti js
<bogdanov> ajj
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da greš ti zdj
<bogdanov> cpbnja!
<CrazyLemon> niti 4 ura ni
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> nočko bogdanov
<nafisa> :**********
<bogdanov> nocko nafisa :@@@@@
<bogdanov> nocko crazy :*
<nafisa> zakaj si jezen name, bogdanov ???
<bogdanov> nism VTP
<bogdanov> najt
<nafisa> :@ pomeni, da je nekdo jezen
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne deli se francoza!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> da ti kažem ovu ...
<nafisa> jao
<CrazyLemon> in reboot
<nafisa> ratalu?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem no..ni mi neki preveč všeč
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se moram še navadit
<nafisa> jst sem gledala samo fotke na netu
<nafisa> pa mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> moram Å¡e probat gnome 3
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> nočko
<marko-_-> pedercine
<marko-_-> vahid vahid
<marko-_-> kam greš
<marko-_-> vahid vahid
<marko-_-> saj veš da tja ne smeš
<marko-_-> vahid vahid
<marko-_-> pejd domov
<marko-_-> pejd domov
<marko-_-> pozab na njen naslov
<marko-_-> nafisa, Recept za gosja jetra s tartufi:
<marko-_-> kje je
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> no ... izusti že ... kaj je?
<marko-_-> recept
<marko-_-> kje je
<marko-_-> nafisa
<nafisa> v komentarju
<nafisa> preveč je blo za post ...
<marko-_-> ni komentarja, drolja
<nafisa> jah ... tam mi ga je pisalo ...
<nafisa> tuki ga pa ne
<nafisa> ne dovoli komentarja
<nafisa> pof**** FB
<nafisa> FB gre čedalje navzdol
<nafisa> iz dneva v dan lahko vidiš njihov "napredek"
<nafisa> evo ... maš komentarje
<nafisa> oz. recept
<nafisa> ko te že tako zanima
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> nikol si ne bi misnla, da bi srbi znali tak fake snuff posnet
<BigWhale> Dan
<t3ch> jutro
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> nič gremo updejtat ubuntu :D
<Sky[x]> <nafisa> pač ... vibrator za klitoris je v originalu metuljčki
<Sky[x]> nafisa style :D
<calmpitbull1> dober dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<zdobersek> bleh
<zdobersek> empathy je fuj
<Sky[x]> fantje kako updejma ubuntu na natty ? :>
<napsy> Sky[x]: update-manager -c -d
<Sky[x]> ravnokar :D
<Sky[x]> najdu na googlu hehe :D
<napsy> a opengl ti dela v vboxu?
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam :D
<Sky[x]> how to test ?
<Sky[x]> smeh premal placa mam za upgrade :D
<napsy> ce ti glxgears dela normalno
<napsy> al pa ce ti efekti delajo
<napsy> pol mas
<Sky[x]> a je panika če mi ne dela slučajno ? :D
<miha> dokler te ne briga 3d ali efekti, niti ne
<miha> sicer pa zelo
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> za virtualca me ne brigajo :D
<miha> ok
<Sky[x]> eh ja stara zgodba how to resize storage in virtualbox :)
<Sky[x]> nič ne bo z updejtom grrr
<Sky[x]> miha: maš kšno idejo kako nardit da se vsebina zlovda šele ko ti scrollaš dol tako kot na FB recimo
<Sky[x]> tko se ti bo pol page hitrej zlovdal pa velik manj bo nepotrebnega lovdanja :)
<miha> hm, nism zihr, sam glej tule function mojamis(e) http://www.wolfey.si/imagemap/ mal komentarje, to je kje mis na zaslonu, ce to primerjas s tem kje je kak div npr.. pac vsak element v dom drevesu ma offset x,y glede na parent.. če to seštevaš, je to glede na izhodišče strani
<miha> ne vem če to prava rešitev, morda bi blo boljš kr na hover al kej
<miha> dat
<miha> gregata praš on je mojster :D
<Sky[x]> sem najdu neki druzga že :)
<miha> kaj :D
<miha> link.. :D
<Sky[x]> nič pametnga
<Sky[x]> http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/load-content-while-scrolling-with-jquery/
<Seniorita> Load Content While Scrolling With jQuery
<miha> heh
<Sky[x]> morm neki dobrga najdt
<Sky[x]> k stvar je zlo uporabna če hočeš zmanjšat lovdanej strani :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], spet neki proti meni?
<kubanc> folk, a kdo ve kaksen nastavk more bit za sedećo žogo, ala http://www.bolha.com/oglas3527104/slika0/rekreacija-sport-ostalo
<Seniorita> Reebok žoga fleksa za sedenje 55 cm + mini pumpa - Bolha.com
<Sky[x]> ojoj netbeans 7.0 je že uzunej pa sem ga zamudu kdaj je sploh ven pršu :>
<CrazyLemon> ojoj!
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> lol dam check for update pa mi napiše da ni updejtov :>
<Sky[x]> a dela kermu tale url ?
<Sky[x]> http://netbeans.org/images_www/articles/70/php/wish-list-lesson1/execute-command.png
<Mikoar> nop
<Sky[x]> tnx
<upd> viuuu a gre kdo damo na fb :P
<Sky[x]> poker ? :D
<upd> nono
<Sky[x]> evo jst sem zdj gor
<Sky[x]> texasholder al kva je že
<miha> http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110427
<Seniorita> Debian -- News -- "Cease and desist orders" for distributing Debian is a prank
<Sky[x]> men se ravnokar ubuntu upgrejda da bote vesel :D
 * miha ma same stare verzije ubuntu
<miha> 10.04 na laptopu.. pa 9.10 na namiznem
<Sky[x]> na 11.04 :)
<miha> kul
<Sky[x]> da vidmo kva je to za en čudu
<Sky[x]> upam da bo kej delal v virtualcu :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> v virtualcu prej dela kot na pravem
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> ko je manj hardwara, pa po moje alfa verzije itak v virtualboxu najprej delajo :D
<miha> ko pride do pravih pc je že beta
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> 13min je rabl da je pakete dol potegnil na 600kb/s
<Sky[x]> solidno
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> nekam si morm hostat domeno da bom poljubno si IP nastavlov pa poddomene delov kšna ideja
<Sky[x]> sam ne afraid :D
<upd> hm
<Sky[x]> tok da sam n1 pa ns2 vnesem pol jo pa tam pustim :)
<upd> !g free nameserver
<Seniorita> free DNS hosting http://www.free-webhosts.com/free-dns-hosting.php
<miha> Sky[x]: zoneedit.com
<miha> sm par let delu, 0 problemov
<bogdanov> doma rox!
<miha> Sky[x]: pač res, ene 4 leta je blo na zoneedit, niti enkrat ni bil kriv zoneedit za krkol
<Sky[x]> pr men je bil afraid enkrt kriv :D
<Sky[x]> smeh 2.5 ure bo rabu za upgrade :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo&feature=share auuu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tunak Tunak Tun (Best Copy)
<upd> ne meči puške v koruzo ker se lahko zatakne za kombajn.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g siel
<Seniorita> SIEL, Informacijske rešitve, d.o.o. http://www.siel.si/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ^
<kubanc> kako bi prevedli
<kubanc> but at least
<CrazyLemon> končno
<Mikoar> navsezadnje
<miha> toda najmanj
<miha> !translate en sl but at least
<Seniorita> vendar najmanj
<miha> no google zmaga
<kubanc> The subroutines might be easy to write, as they usually are for new constraints, or difficult to write, as for adding ellipse capability, but at least a finite, well-defined task faces one to add a new ability to the system
<CrazyLemon> ah..least je..js prebral last :S
<kubanc> Navsezadnje se končno, dobro definirano opravilo sooča z dodajanjem novih zmožnosti sistemu.
<miha> !translate en sl but at least a finite, well-defined task
<Seniorita> vendar najmanj končno , dobro opredeljene naloge
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/usa-patriot-act-the-myth-of-a-secure-european-cloud/8807
<Seniorita> USA PATRIOT Act: The myth of a secure European cloud? | ZDNet
<upd> !t sl en kmalu
<Seniorita> soon
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ob izbiri drugega wlan omrežja
<CrazyLemon> se mi restarta gdm :D
<CrazyLemon> go natty! :D
<upd> lol.
<CrazyLemon> tale byobu pa sploh ni tok slab :)
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/TGUyuWxV
<Seniorita> recept za lajk - Pastebin.com
<napsy> a ve kdo ce je danes citypark odprt?
<CrazyLemon> !g odpiralni časi citypark ljubljana
<Seniorita> City park delovni čas http://www.prave.info/city-park-delovni-cas/
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem... android market -> odpiralni časi
<CrazyLemon> zakon app :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa
<CrazyLemon> !g odpiralni casi
<Seniorita> Odpiralni Časi http://odpiralnicasi.com/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> hm
<napsy> pa mislis da to tut za praznike drzi?
<CrazyLemon> seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej page :)
<napsy> mm ja do treh je bil dans odprt
<CrazyLemon> jp..kot ponavadi ob takih praznikih velja nedeljski urnik :)
<Mikoar> !t sr en cetnik
<Seniorita> cetnik
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da obstaja prevod za cetnik :D
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chetniks
<Seniorita> Chetniks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> to ni prevod :D
<miha> res ni, torej se strinjam s tabo
<miha> sam mimgrede, a domobrance prevedeš kot homeland security? al sam homeland defender? :D
<CrazyLemon> defender :D
<miha> :D
<alyosha> domobranci:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je domobranec:D
<miha> partizani, recimo v angleščini ma jasen pomen.. partisan.. zelo politično enostranski
<miha> v ameriki je modern bit bi-partisan
<miha> al neki
<alyosha> hehe ma američani so itak malo "drugačni"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si kolesaru kaj danes?
<alyosha> al je blo preveč uni dan ne moraš hodit:D
<miha> vsi smo američani, ves svoboden svet
<miha> s križaničem je točno ista stvar narobe kot z bernakom
<miha> torej smo identični!
<miha> pahor tud zgleda kot kopija obame
<miha> itd
<alyosha> ma pahor je itak no coment
<miha> ma če pomislim na jankovića, mam skoraj rad pahorja
<miha> res.
<alyosha> janković zoki?
<miha> ja, slavni "rešitelj levice"
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> usi so oni eni lopovi
<alyosha> samo da eni to skrivajo bolše
<alyosha> kot drugi
<miha> hehe
<miha> ma, vse je igra
<miha> sam rezultati so realni
<alyosha> naš popo naprimer da usem vedet kolko je ura:D
<miha> hehe
<miha> naš šrot je bolj pridn kot brat
<alyosha> ja to je ze skoraj tezko
<alyosha> prekosit brata:D
<alyosha> kako jih je on dobro nategnu
<alyosha> ko bavčar
<alyosha> tipi so zafurali 2 poštene fieme
<alyosha> firme
<alyosha> najbolj zalostno od usega pa je potem to da drzava ne nardi nič in jih pusti pri miru
<alyosha> una2 sta si nakradla miljarde na tuj račun mene pa tu preganjajo za 3€
<alyosha> llopovi grdi
<miha> nima kej naredit, če ni lastnik.
<miha> če pa je, je pa tak ona kriva, ne tajkuni
<alyosha> ja sj to je
<alyosha> drzava je kriva da dovoli
<alyosha> take stvari
<miha> problem pr slo je, da majo državne banke minus na tajkunčkih
<alyosha> ona2 teoretično nista nardila prekrška
<miha> posledično ma država minus
<miha> zato sem proti državnim bankam
<miha> ane
<alyosha> ma proti bankam .
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne sj banka že mora bit
<miha> če tajkuni privatn denar kurjo, je to problem privatnikov
<miha> če pa državnega
<miha> je pa žalost
<alyosha> sj
<CrazyLemon> ni nič slabega če so državne banke
<CrazyLemon> dokler le te poslujejo pozitivno in imajo dobiček
<alyosha> ja a:D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja, maš recept? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha seveda mam..daš enga sposobnega managerja kot direktorja
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nekoga k ti vsako leto naredi 250mio primankljaja
<miha> :D
<alyosha> miha pusti CrazyLemon on je optimist preveč:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha realist bl :)
<alyosha> ja ma negre to tako u tašnem sistemu kot zivimo
<alyosha> to je u teoriji izvedljivo
<alyosha> in nikakor drugače
<CrazyLemon> sej nism nič omenu tega a gre/negre ..js sm reku kako se to naredi :)
<alyosha> uglavnem use skupaj sux
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<miha> CrazyLemon: :D
<alyosha> uglavnem jaz sem danes pogledal polo od matematike za maturo
<CrazyLemon> ppa-purge je fajn! :)
<alyosha> in sem ugotovu da me še čaka dosti učenja:D
<miha> ne, pač jasna merila in odgovornost vseh oseb, ki zastopajo državo.. na živce mi gre ko mi kdo prodaja "da dobiček ni edino merilo" za državne naložbe. zaradi takih filozofov mormo zdj kao pokojninsko reformo delat. pjm.
<alyosha> hahah pa kaj je po njihovo merilo?
<miha> alyosha: 'zadovoljstvo ljudi'
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> usaj da bi to blo
<alyosha> ma ni niti tega
<alyosha> :D
<miha> hehe
<alyosha> jooooj CrazyLemon rabim sponzorja:D
<alyosha> zrihtaj dj
<alyosha> ti maš veze:D
<alyosha> kaj je tu kdo iz LJ?
<alyosha> oz. pozna dobro ljubljano?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej oglas v salomonovem oglasniku
<alyosha> če bi bil ženska bi že:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1124-1: rsync vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1124-1/
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš bit ženska?
<alyosha> pa ni za tipa ni nič...razen za pederkote
<alyosha> to se pa kr ti prijavi če ti je usec:D
<CrazyLemon> jah ti si reku da rabiš sponzorja
<CrazyLemon> ne js ;)
<alyosha> ja ma lahko bi dobu sponzorja recimo za eating contest:D
<alyosha> al pa da da reklamo na internet:D
<alyosha> 200-300€ rabim ne več
<alyosha> dovolj mam:D
<CrazyLemon> naredi še en slab page pa boš dobu 200€ :))
<alyosha> pizda bi nardu tkoj:D samo ni strank mona:D
<alyosha> nisem jaz u pravih girih:/
<CrazyLemon> jah..reklamiraj se malo mona
<alyosha> nemoram zdj...cez 2 mesca se bom reklamiraw
<alyosha> ko bo porihtano use
<alyosha> zdj mi je Å¡e server Å¡ow
<alyosha> je cedla plošča
<alyosha> zato rabim €€€:/
<CrazyLemon> bo dala ester btk
<alyosha> nebo nebo
<alyosha> nonca bo dala
<alyosha> samo ona bo komaj ko nardim maturo:/
<alyosha> jhaz rabim prej
<alyosha> nwem res kje da dobim pare
<alyosha> use kar sem mel sem že prodal:D
<CrazyLemon> kako use
<CrazyLemon> če si reku da maš v kleti borde pa smučke pa pancerje
<CrazyLemon> sej ni več zima..prodaj tudi to :D
<alyosha> jah uno ni moje:/
<alyosha> in Å¡e zdj se ne prodaja zdj
<alyosha> kdo ti bo zdj smučke kupu mona:D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon res
<alyosha> nic dj moram po family sturm u portoroz
<alyosha> so sli z kolesi in so se zdj tam napili
<alyosha> in jih je treba it iskat z kombijem
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> jupii
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<alyosha> in zdj poslusat celo pot
<alyosha> pjan folk
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> odoh ja
<Sky[x]> unitya ne morm lavfat v virtualcu :D
<zdobersek1> in prav je tako.
<zdobersek1> SPAGEEETIIII
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa ti pričakoval :)
<zdobersek1> se ne pritozujem.
<zdobersek1> zakaj mi android v emulatorju deluje boljs kot na telefonu?! :/
<CrazyLemon> ker imaš bolši proc pa več rama kot pa na telefonu? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker telefon maš?
<zdobersek1> taprvi galaxy
<zdobersek1> sej se nanjga takisto lahk nalozi novejsi android, jetak?
<zdobersek1> kva moram iskat v googlu?
<CrazyLemon> se ja..se mi zdi da je že uradni updejt zuni
<CrazyLemon> 2.3.3
<CrazyLemon> !g official 2.3.3. android update samsung galaxy s
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S Gingerbread (Android 2.3.3) update je umaknjen s ... http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2011/04/21/samsung-galaxy-s-gingerbread-android-2-3-3-update-je-umaknjen-s-strani-googla-by-vodafone-uk/
<zdobersek1> ne galaxy s, cist taprvi galaxy ... grem poiskat
<CrazyLemon> sej to je čist taprvi galaxy
<CrazyLemon> potem so pa prišli spica, 3, 5
<CrazyLemon> etc
<upd> Å¡pica haha :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek1> Samsung i7500 Galaxy
<zdobersek1> tko piše na računu
<CrazyLemon> kul telefon za majhn dnar :)
<upd> kwa pa un tanov lg za 99
<upd> €
<upd> k je po tv reklama aj za kej
<CrazyLemon> cookie ?
<upd> dunno
<upd> možno
<upd> !g lg optimus 2x
<upd> tule
<Seniorita> LG Optimus 2X - Full phone specifications http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_2x-3598.php
<CrazyLemon> a tale
<CrazyLemon> ta ni 99€
<zdobersek1> Galaxy S II
<CrazyLemon> tale je prvi dual core telefon z androidom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> tega bi mel :/
<CrazyLemon> in ja..naj bi bil kr dober
<CrazyLemon> s2 je kr lep ja..dost lepši k s 1
<upd> je 99 z naročnino
<CrazyLemon> sam k mi ni všeč da je 4.3" :S
<upd> aja to ma droida tud gor točno
<zdobersek1> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i7500_galaxy-2791.php
<Seniorita> Samsung I7500 Galaxy - Full phone specifications
<zdobersek1> tole je ta nesrecna skatla
<zdobersek1> dal 150€ za njo ob sklenitvi narocnine
<upd1> l
<zdobersek1> dva mesca kasnej pride na mobitel galaxy s, za en evro -.-
<zdobersek1> sicer v kakem povezani paketu, ampak who cares.
<upd1> super mega povezani
<upd1> kolk je to na mesec
<upd1> pol
<upd1> 20€ al 40€
<upd1> pa dve leti 0.o
<zdobersek1> najbrz vec kot 20€
<zdobersek1> 20€ je zdle dzabest, stem da so ga oklestl za popizdit.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> js zato grem čez kak mesec na simobil
<CrazyLemon> na orto
<CrazyLemon> 10€ pa dobiš skor isto kot kle za 19
<upd1> hm :)
<upd1> CrazyLemon: kaj ti ni všeč da je 4.3
<upd1> kolk je pa iphone
<CrazyLemon> tanov bo 4
<CrazyLemon> star je 3.7
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> 4" je alot...skrajna meja - zame
<CrazyLemon> sam s2 ma prekleto dobr zaslon
<CrazyLemon> ter prekleto dobro baterijo :)
<upd1> aja, ah to več je boljš je :D
<upd1> tud v žepu iphone ni problem
<CrazyLemon> ni več bolš
<CrazyLemon> izmer si kok je 4.3"
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu da ni mal :)
<upd1> vem da ni mal :)
<zdobersek1> sosolc ma Galaxy S, k ma 4"
<zdobersek1> in je pravi cigu
<CrazyLemon> je kr velik ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ni prevelik :)
<upd1> hehe
<zdobersek1> unity ma v kurcu upravljanje z okni
<zdobersek1> v celem dnevu ziher zapravis 5 min cajta s tem, ko cakas, da se ti sidebar prkaze
<CrazyLemon> js se tolažim z dejstvom da čez 6 mesecev bodo mal bl zrihtal tale unity :)
<CrazyLemon> men se pa kr hitr prikaže
<upd1> kr zavihat rokave pa iskat buge pa codat :)
<zdobersek1> v primerjavi z shellom mi je unity pocasnejsi glede izbiranja okn
<zdobersek1> v shellu sam misko vrzes v zgornji levi kot, vidis kaj mas, kliknes
<CrazyLemon> sj kle je enako
<zdobersek1> v unityju vrzes misko na stran, cakas ENO SEKUNDO (ja, to je velik), in pol moras se iskat, ktera ikona predstavlja tisto okno ...
<CrazyLemon> jah..naštimaj si da greš z miško v zgornji levi kot
<zdobersek1> ... al se sam kaksnga featurja nisem odkril?
<CrazyLemon> pa bo bl hitro
<CrazyLemon> ker tko je delay ker pač lahko da kaj klikaš na levem robu :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, je res, sam po drugi strani pa kej klikam tam, pa mi sidebar ven vrze
<zdobersek1> v shellu pa pravzaprav ni nicesar v zgornjem levem kotu
<CrazyLemon> zato ti pa pravim
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> jah..naštimaj si da greš z miško v zgornji levi kot
<CrazyLemon> zgornji levi kot je vedno free
<zdobersek1> dobr, sem registriru ze prej, sam povej mi, kje da fak se te nastavitve urejajo :)
<CrazyLemon> klikni na svoj username
<CrazyLemon> nato sistemske nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> in tam nekje je za nastavit to
<CrazyLemon> mal si poglej..pozabu sm ime
<CrazyLemon> nastavitve zaganjalnika al neki takega
<zdobersek1> ne vem zakaj, ampak sistemske nastavitve mam jst v shutdown meniju
<zdobersek1> grem pogledat.
<CrazyLemon> niso v shutdown meniju
<zdobersek1> verjem mi, ker se mi ne da slikat
<CrazyLemon> verjemi ti meni!
<zdobersek1> ok, ti grem slikat.
<CrazyLemon> pejt ja
<zdobersek1> je pa res dost hitrejs, ce meces misko v zgornji levi kot.
<CrazyLemon> sj ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> delay je tam naštiman
<zdobersek1> pa se vedn, zakaj bi rabu clovek razmisljat, ktera ikonca gre h ktermu oknu
<CrazyLemon> čakam SS!
<zdobersek1> evo CrazyLemon, tole je meni, ki ga vrze klik na username
<zdobersek1> http://i52.tinypic.com/2byvif.png
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> OH GOD...EMPATHY...
 * CrazyLemon is blind now
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ej, limun ...
<nafisa> kaj ti misliš o temlem
<nafisa> http://freezoka.net/
<Seniorita> Unlimited free hosting :: freezoka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ja..my bad :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno res klikneš na tist shutdown znakec
<zdobersek1> takle! http://i56.tinypic.com/2h4gdxe.png
<zdobersek1> od kod ti je pa zdej empathy uletu v glavo?
<zdobersek1> ja ofak
<CrazyLemon> tale tvoj irc chat client..a ni to empathy..ker je hideous
<zdobersek1> olivno omako sem kupu namest bazilike
<zdobersek1> pidgin?
<nafisa> fuuuujjjjjjj
<CrazyLemon> nafisa em..dokler je free + unlimited nimam kaj preveč dobro mnenje
<CrazyLemon> ker je nekje nek catch :)
<nafisa> ja, saj
<CrazyLemon> oh pidgin..ne vem zdej kaj je hujš..pidgin al empathy :D
<nafisa> zato pa sprašujem
<upd1> pidgin je ql
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> MySQL Databases 	Unlimited 	5
<CrazyLemon> maš lahko neomejeno baz če imaš FREE acc
<zdobersek1> nafisa, ziher kake reklame fases na stran
<CrazyLemon> medtem k plačaš acc..pa ti dajo največ 5 baz
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> enako velja recimo za
<CrazyLemon> Email Accounts 	Unlimited 	100
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyLemon> free acc = unlimited...payed acc = 100 email acc
<nafisa> ahjej
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo ni kaj :D
<nafisa> men v fulltiltpoker.net pisavo čist zamaže :((
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne vem, kaj je krivo za to
<nafisa> haha ... hekerji so vdrli v mreži PS :D
<upd1> nafisa, kaj natančneje je "ženski problem"
<nafisa> upd ... v kerem smislu to misliš?
<upd1> ah nič lohk privat
<CrazyLemon> ženski problem = moški!
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni lesba..pol je ženska!
<CrazyLemon> simle as pasulj with klobasa
<nafisa> ja, če je lezba, ni ko pasulj with klobasa :ROFLMAO
<upd1> lol.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<nafisa> jah ... pr men je klobasa ... magari ...
<nafisa> ah, bom tiho
<nafisa> Slovenec hotel podkupiti hrvaškega policista. Ni mu uspelo, za en mesec so ga poslali v pripor. http://bit.ly/lQTeSv
<Seniorita> Slovenec hotel podkupiti hrvaškega policista - članek | Črna kronika | Zurnal24.si
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln1bUP-baws&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kingston - Non Stop
<nafisa> še ribe v vodi plešejo :D
<upd1> Slovenec hotel podkupiti hrvaškega policista, a le tega je kap saj mu je slovenec ponudil 500€ v kosu.
<upd1> haha
<upd1> ;)
<Sky[x]> ej ekt se dons fuzbal gleda ? :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Sky[x], popplus.si :D
<nafisa> upd skače, upd skače iz plenic v hlače :lol:
<upd> nego ?
<Sky[x]> smeh 2D ubuntu mam zdj v virtualcu :D
<upd> 2D ?
<Sky[x]> Now you can enjoy Ubuntu in a higher resolution than 800×600 since it supports 3D acceleration once Guest Additions are installed. Enjoy!
<Sky[x]> sam bi mi mogl delat grr
<Sky[x]> ej aj Å¡e kej druzga posebnega novega v ubuntu 11.04 razn unitya ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Število sporočil: 31.999
<CrazyLemon> one more!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kako se na ubuntu USB sformatira?
<Grega> jazzz hocemm domovvvv :((
<nafisa> Grega, kje pa si?
<Grega> na mrzlem
<napsy> om
<nafisa> bogiii
<nafisa> js grem pa u MB jutriiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> aleluja!
<Grega> mmmm, prijetnih 12 stopinj
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> js mam okn na stežaj odprt že celi dan
<Grega> oh god
<nafisa> kako se formatira USB ključ tuki?
<nafisa> anyone?
<Grega> s fdisk, i guess
<nafisa> sem že našla
<nafisa> ustvarjalnik zagonskih diskov
<Kami_> napsy: o
<napsy> um neki sm hotu vprasat
<napsy> pa sm ze sam seb odgovoru :-)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> Grega, a je to pol blowjob ... če mu ne ... pride?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa desni klik? :)
<nafisa> ni Å¡lo z desnim klikom
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne
<CrazyLemon> http://drupal.org/project/misery
<Seniorita> Misery | drupal.org
<Mikoar> a delas kej z drupalom?
<nafisa> men je kolega rekel, naj probam minta gor dat, samo ne vem, če mi bo delal na moji lubiciž
<bogdanov> real bo izpadu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> keri slabi
<bogdanov> doma nemorjo
<Sky[x]> rumeni balet :D
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> kva jim je naredu
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> BARCEEEEEEELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga dela messi a bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> ;))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mint je čist enak kot ubuntu..sam mogoče mal drugač zgleda :)
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar nič..zanimivo pri misery modulu je ta funkcionalnost
<CrazyLemon> Crash IE6: If the user is using Internet Explorer 6, this will crash their browser. (by default this happens 0% of the time)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> takih navijacov
<bogdanov> ks ti
<bogdanov> je dost
<bogdanov> kj od
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> za barco
<bogdanov> supki
<CrazyLemon> od dons?
<CrazyLemon> a si se ti včeraj rodil da js od danes navijam za barco ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> pravm
<bogdanov> ne zate
<bogdanov> ampak nasploh
<bogdanov> mi gre tak folk nakurac
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> djjjjjj
<bogdanov> necak
<bogdanov> mije su na faca
<bogdanov> pa pisu bivsi hey beybe
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa maš bivšo dodano na fb če ji ne želiš pisat? :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> toj od prj
<bogdanov> dodan
<bogdanov> barcaaaaa
<bogdanov> SUXXXXXX
<bogdanov> messija k vidm gam razbu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1125-1: PCSC-Lite vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1125-1/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> keri
<bogdanov> so to supki
<bogdanov> real
<bogdanov> kupjo
<bogdanov> za 250miljonov
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kako lepo se je sprehodu od sredine do gola? :D
<bogdanov> pa nemorjo doma
<bogdanov> zmagat
<bogdanov> a mi zmagamo
<bogdanov> doma
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> u19
<bogdanov> :SSSSSS
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ta morinjo
<bogdanov> mi gre tud na kurac
<bogdanov> bog ga dviga
<bogdanov> k daj nevem kva
<bogdanov> pusi
<bogdanov> nj u gosteh
<bogdanov> 5:0
<bogdanov> dav mir
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> cej res
<Sky[x]> kšna ideja kako bi usposobu unity v virtual box ? :>
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> use
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1124-1: rsync vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1124-1/
<CrazyLemon> haha lejga k je čist razočaran
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1125-1: PCSC-Lite vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1125-1/
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ko nam
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> sm pa reku
<bogdanov> mn k 2.5
<bogdanov> fix
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pa se
<bogdanov> partizan
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-ubuntu-11-04-natty-unity-3d-on-virtualbox-4-x.html
<Seniorita> Running Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) unity 3D on virtualbox 4.x  | Ubuntu Geek
<bogdanov> je zmagu crveno zvezdo
<bogdanov> MAMU JIM JEBEM
<CrazyLemon> ta noč ni tvoj dan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a ma kdo
<bogdanov> 512 ddr
<bogdanov> rama
<bogdanov> rabm NUJNO
<CrazyLemon> js mam 256
<CrazyLemon> prodam za 20
<CrazyLemon> €
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> 256
<bogdanov> 6
<bogdanov> komadov
<bogdanov> to mi ne nuca
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsB4a--WRTs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Freddie Mercury-Barcelona
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne bodo dali miru s to barcelono
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: vidm če mam sploh opcijo une 3D klukce dat :>
<CrazyLemon> že zadnjič sm ti reku..če nimaš 3d podpore pol ne pričakovat da ti bo unity delal :)
<Sky[x]> mam opcijo klukce dat
<Sky[x]> sem dal klukco pa ram za grafo na 32mb kr tko mal :D
<CrazyLemon> kero verzijo vboxa maš? mogoče dela sam na novejših 4.x
<Sky[x]> 4.x
<Sky[x]> tazadno ja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.....a še vedno nisi inštalirau ubuntuja tko kot se spodobi??????
<Sky[x]> ne Å¡e :D
<Sky[x]> da vidm če bo delal zdj :)
<Sky[x]> k nek sem bral da naj bi to delal
<CrazyLemon> tistemu na linku zgoraj "normalno" laufa :)
<Sky[x]> a je kšna način da ga probam vklopt unity
<Sky[x]> k zdj mi ga ne kaže
<Sky[x]> mam normalno menu
<christooss_> Sky[x] my guess je unity --replace
<christooss_> al pa kej podobnega
<christooss_> v gdmju ponavad lahko izbiraš kater način boš zagnal
<christooss_> sam možno je, da ubuntu sam preusmeri na legacy verzijo, če ni 3d gonilnikov pravih
<CrazyLemon> ni sam možno ampak to dejansko naredijo :)
<Sky[x]> $ Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<Sky[x]> zadna vrstica če poženem unity :D
<Sky[x]> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<Sky[x]> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected
<Sky[x]> Compiz (bailer) - Info: Ensuring a shell for your session
<Sky[x]> da vidmo kva google prav :)
<Sky[x]> a je možno da se je men v conf shranl da mi noče unitya po defaultu zagnat ?
<CrazyLemon> probi se logoutat
<CrazyLemon> in nato klikneš svoj username
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj lahk izbereš
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> classic ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> etc
<Sky[x]> nimam spodej za izbirat
<Sky[x]> sam pass vpišem in enter
<CrazyLemon> mora bit
<Sky[x]> zdj me je v 2D vrgl :>
<Sky[x]> aha čist spodej najdu
<Sky[x]> eh ne radi tole
<Sky[x]> dal ubuntu pa ubuntu classic
<CrazyLemon> ne dela ker ti 3d ne dela :)
<Sky[x]> že sam sej za 3D sem sam tam dal klukco in to je vse >
<christooss_> Sky[x] sam ni nujno da bo to delal ane
<christooss_> da je podprt ta vbox 3d
<christooss_> BigWhale je neki delal s tem se mi zdi
<bogdanov> :)
<calmpitb1ll> ka je kdo se gor
<CrazyLemon> ne
<calmpitb1ll> dej mi povej ka se ubuntu da updatad iz 10.04 na 11.04
<bogdanov> ne
<calmpitb1ll> al kak to gre
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<calmpitb1ll> se pravi prvo na 10.10
<calmpitb1ll> pa pol na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> jp
<calmpitb1ll> pol je boljs naredit fresh install kaj ni
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> :>
<calmpitb1ll> sej sn vedu da bom moral vse dol vrst
<calmpitb1ll> damn
<bogdanov> ma sj ceti dela use
<bogdanov> kva bos upgrejdov
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> LTS
<bogdanov> :P
<calmpitb1ll> ma ka pa vem
<calmpitb1ll> sej bom prvo dal na staro masino pa da vidimo kak to dela
<calmpitb1ll> pol pa na mojega  malega
<bogdanov> :))
<calmpitb1ll> sam par stvari more delat pa je
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> fast5 je ze kej?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je kul
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> cej ksn kul release
<bogdanov> vem daje kul
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ne ni Å¡e
<bogdanov> the eagle
<bogdanov> je kul
<bogdanov> poglej
<CrazyLemon> sm gledau in js sm tisti ki ti je reku da je kul
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<bogdanov> das ti reku
<bogdanov> das slisu daj kul
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kvaj se ksn
<bogdanov> ko carrrr
<bogdanov> ja zivim
<bogdanov> briga me za sutraa
<bogdanov> ntntnt
<CrazyLemon> si gledu the hit list?
<bogdanov> akcijo
<bogdanov> prosm
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> si gledu the hit list?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> aj ku
<bogdanov> l
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se smejes :D
<CrazyLemon> maš pa tudi kill the irishman
<CrazyLemon> oba filma sm ti povedal zdej že četrtič
<upd> butt head :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-28
<upd> aj kak game chan tu na fn
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..a niso gamerji bl na quakenetu ?
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> quakenet
<nafisa> nočko
<bogdanov> najt ;)
<upd> jup
<BigWhale> Who rang?
<CrazyLemon> poštar
<BigWhale> upam, da dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> of course
<upd> resno ?
<upd> zakaj rabimo system information
<upd> fajl v vsaki pofukani mapi od filma
<upd> a so mal retarded na partisu
<CrazyLemon> .nfo ?
<upd> kwa mene boli za ta kurac
<upd> to ja
<upd> information fajl
<upd> ja
<BigWhale> a to te moti?
<CrazyLemon> notri so informacije o filmu :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. igrci etc
<upd> ja, mot mot itaq da me
<BigWhale> mene bolj mot to, da downloadas 2324234234 RAR fajlov
<BigWhale> pol odraras
<upd> če morm vedno zbrisat
<BigWhale> pa mas not ZIP
<upd> :D
<BigWhale> pol od zipas
<BigWhale> pa mas not mogoce clo film!
<upd> ja to je pa še slabše ja :D
<upd> sam ne vem ta .nfo fajl tud nikol Å¡e nism odpru
<BigWhale> ampak ponavad nimas
<BigWhale> ponavad je not se en zip
<upd> ponavad nimaš ja :D
<CrazyLemon> mene bl mot da je 2323224232 RAR fajlov..pa odraraš..pa vidiš da ni čist nič kompresije
<BigWhale> al pa clo VOB file!
<upd> pol tazadnji zip je pa pod klučem
<upd> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, to pa tko al tko
<CrazyLemon> in da je zararan fajl enako velik k navadn fajl
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, al pa se vecji
<BigWhale> k se kr rar nardi je to, da rece: 'eh to je film, to naum stiskal' pol pa sam se svoj header doda
<bogdanov> "Da, z nami je konec. Vcasih se mi gnusi cel svet, a v takšnem svetu pac živimo. V Barcelono gremo ponosni. Brez Pepeja, ki ni storil nicesar, brez Ramosa, ki ni storil nicesar in brez trenerja, ki ne bo smel sedeti na klopi. Danes smo videli, da proti Barceloni nihce nima nobenih možnosti. Morda zato, ker UEFA ostalim klubom ne dovoli igrati proti njim. Ne vem zakaj. Je to zaradi logotipa Unicefa, morda zato, ker so zelo simpaticni … kdo bi
<bogdanov> PROV JE POVEDU SUDIJO SO ZA BARCO SUPKIII
<upd> res je
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale  jp ...29 predmetov velikosti 364,9 MB ..fajl pa 350,1 MB
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol..dej nehi že enkrat..zgubil ste...jebat ga
<bogdanov> "Josep Guardiola je fantasticen trener, a Ligo prvakov je osvojil s škandalom. Najprej na Stamford Bridgu, letos na Santiago Bernabeuju. Mene bi bilo sram, ce bi Ligo prvakov osvojil na takšen nacin. Zaslužil bi si enkrat osvojiti lovoriko, ki ne bi bila sporna. Zelo ga cenim kot trenerja in kot cloveka, zato mu res želim, da nekoc osvoji cisto lovoriko. Brez incidentov in škandalov," je še pristavil Mourinho
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dj tko je
<bogdanov> barcelona
<bogdanov> je seronja
<bogdanov> isto prod arsenalu
<bogdanov> kr rdec kartonnnn
<bogdanov> 5 min
<bogdanov> podalskaaa
<bogdanov> mah
<CrazyLemon> a boš reku da tist faul ni bil za karton od pepeja ?
<BigWhale> dej, gtfo
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> krneki :)
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti..sprijazni se..lažje boš spal :))
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> krneki
<bogdanov> gledu sm
<bogdanov> pru polcas
<bogdanov> 0:0
<bogdanov> pol pa kr un rdec
<bogdanov> pa gol dzabe
<BigWhale> Silly bots ... http://pastebin.com/RXzvQFhm
<Seniorita> (01:04:26 AM) barbierckgucci: heyy 23/f here, sorry if l bothered you i was just - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<upd> :)))
<Kami_> hey
<Kami_> kaj zaj, danes izide ubuntu, ze pripravljate kako zabavo? :>
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa piknik 15ega če te zanima :)
<Kami_> hm, 15 me glih ni :(
<upd> nared si da boš :)
<Kami_> heh, tezko :)
<upd> zakaj
<upd> vedno se da ;)
<Kami_> nisem v slo :)
<upd> a jeba :)
<Kami_> mja
<Kami_> bom pa najverjetneje mel naslednic na spletnih uricah v mb predavanje o novi razlicici ubuntu
<Kami_> sm mislo jutri met pa sm se malo prepozno spomnil :D
<upd> hehe :) nikoli ni prepozno :P
<Kami_> ma baje je ze polno
<Kami_> oz lahko bi mel ene 15 min samo pa sm reko mam raje drugic 30-40min
<CrazyLemon> a greš spet v US and A? :)
<Kami_> a-a, na irsem bom takrat, apache konferenca
<CrazyLemon> o madona je teb fajn :D
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej..kdaj "bomo" ubuntu.si zrihtal :D
<Kami_> ja takoj ko zacne kdo delat :D
<Kami_> jaz sm hoto zanid ubuntu tempo pogledal za wordpress
<Kami_> pa nism nikjer screenov najdo
<Kami_> al pa primera strani
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi prašu :)
<Kami_> sem zaj :)
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj se pa lih ne morem spomnit katera stran že uporablja to :D
<Kami_> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je uradna ubuntu stran
<Kami_> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://askubuntu.com/     tale?
<Seniorita> Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<CrazyLemon> ne ni tale
<Kami_> to ni wp :D
<CrazyLemon> neki *.ubuntu.com je
<CrazyLemon> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> UDS | Developer Summit
<Kami_> i like it
<Kami_> kr no
<Kami_> ceprav prvi bo pomoje mogli preuredit
<CrazyLemon> prvi kaj?
<Kami_> prvo stran
<Kami_> da bi bil se sidebar kaki
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..tko kot ga mamo mi trenutno na levi strani
<bogdanov> rec :D
<CrazyLemon> tist sidebar mi je všeč tak kot je
<upd> lej mojo babo... polona: karlovačko itak da ni dobro če je pa hrvaško
<upd> CrazyLemon: hec ;)
<bogdanov> pravilno
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kva sj crazy
<bogdanov> je srb
<upd> smešno :P
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a ni hr hehe
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> bosanc je
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> toj kurac politika :)
<CrazyLemon> upd all good..sj itak nisem nikoli pil karlovačko al pa katerokoli drugo pivo k ni slovensko ali nizozemsko :D
<upd> aja pol pa itaqq
<upd> vsen
<upd> hehe
<upd> CrazyLemon: ++
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> al nemško!
<bogdanov> upd
<CrazyLemon> uf..dušo dam za tist munchenier :D
<bogdanov> LAV
<bogdanov> JELEN
<bogdanov> ..
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> o ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej našteva piva k saksajo :))
<bogdanov> hhh
<upd> kwa je že un
<upd> kurče.v
<upd> suho grozdje
<upd> za v potico
<upd> a pofukane rozine
<upd> nevermind.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> to bi rad probal
<CrazyLemon> rozine v rumu
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> .lol
<CrazyLemon> nč lol..baje so ful hude..pa fajn te omamijo :D
<bogdanov> toj spet
<bogdanov> neka
<bogdanov> hr
<bogdanov> fora
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> !g rozine rum
<Seniorita> Plamil Bio čokolada rozine-rum 50g - Najcena.si - Moj nakupovalni ... http://www.najcena.si/product/26454/plamil-bio-cokolada-rozine-rum-50g
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> http://www.lesbianpornvideos.com/video/milf-sastifies-angels-untouched-ass-Ld9fFqPdQnJ.html
<Seniorita> MILF sastifies angels untouched ass Videos - LesbianPornVideos.com
<upd> siseee
<upd> :>
<upd> oo te packe grde
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..vi uživajte v porničih k vam jih upd kopira..js pa grem spat :))
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> ej tega
<bogdanov> slabicc
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> 3 ni ura
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> haha :D
<upd> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Purja-Kolt/204724702894286?sk=wall
<Seniorita> Purja Kolt - Zid | Facebook
<upd> burja kolt
<upd> hahaahahahha
<upd> kurja
<upd> pizdu glupa
<upd> pička
<upd> pizda
<upd> :D
<Kami_> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dobu sm gilero 180
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sam joj treba zrihtat
<upd> ooo
<upd> dj to men prodaj
<upd> :D
<upd> kaj pa ne dela
<bogdanov> jah brez kluca je
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa stala je neki casa
<bogdanov> treba ferg spucat
<bogdanov> pa to
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> zacnem
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> mja to en dva dni pa je :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam a ves
<bogdanov> kako kontakt
<bogdanov> brez kluca
<bogdanov> pr runercahž
<bogdanov> ena fora je
<upd> dj jest bi rabu eno minimoto mašinco 150cc :P
<upd> ei nimam pojma
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> mah kolega
<upd> mal kable premeč :D
<bogdanov> mi noce povedat
<bogdanov> kb jih kao kradu pol
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ukradi njemu
<upd> :D
<upd> poglej na netu
<upd> zihr kaj piše..
<bogdanov> mah sj bom eno klucavnco
<upd> kwa je fora
<upd> sm klučavnica
<bogdanov> kupu toj 10-20eu
<upd> no sej, une kable preglej
<upd> kako grejo
<upd> itaq sta sam dva ane
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> bom ja neki :D
<bogdanov> to bo cupal
<bogdanov> :>>
<upd> dobr bo
<upd> ker letnik pa je
<upd> 2006 ?
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> tastara se
<bogdanov> 2002
<bogdanov> tip je kluc zlomu
<bogdanov> pa je notr
<bogdanov> a misls
<bogdanov> dab to ksn znov posmekat
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> a kwa :D
<upd> odvisno kolk ga je zlomil
<bogdanov> ma sj morm jutr pogledat
<bogdanov> dons mije sam prfuru
<bogdanov> jutr jo z wapam
<upd> a to je notr še kluč al kako
<bogdanov> uperm pa pol dalje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam je skrivlen
<bogdanov> pa tko
<bogdanov> odlomlen
<upd> pol pa vn potegn
<bogdanov> ma negre
<bogdanov> pizda
<upd> jah če je pr vrhu :D
<bogdanov> sm z klesam
<bogdanov> probu
<upd> odlomljen je ql
<upd> ahh :D
<bogdanov> idin
<bogdanov> bom rkeu tamaumu
<upd> mas tak tenak plehek
<bogdanov> da mi prpika
<bogdanov> zravn neki
<bogdanov> ceb lah zravn prsu
<upd> das zravn kluca notr pa klikca :D
<bogdanov> pa pol vn potegnem
<bogdanov> nekak
<upd> e al pa to
<upd> al pa razdri klucavnico
<bogdanov> neki bom ze :D
<bogdanov> cene pa novo
<bogdanov> alpa od 50
<bogdanov> runerco k jo mam
<bogdanov> ce pase
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> nou ne bo pasal
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<upd> ni to kr tko da bi pasal iz ene n drugo
<upd> :D
<upd> no nevem no
<upd> mogoče bo..
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> avs reku
<bogdanov> daj sam nea
<bogdanov> ena
<bogdanov> klucavnca
<bogdanov> za en motor
<upd> n
<upd> e
<bogdanov> aja misls tko
<bogdanov> da ma
<bogdanov> 180
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> k 50
<upd> da
<bogdanov> bomo vidl povem jutr :D
<upd> oki :D
<bogdanov> kva ti kej drgac
<upd> nč
<upd> spat grem
<upd> čakal filme
<upd> da mi prnesejo iz knižnice
<upd> hehe
<upd> aja pa motor si moram tud en nabavit ja :P
<bogdanov> kvavs
<upd> evo pa dons sm nehal kadit
<bogdanov> kupu
<upd> :D
<upd> en piago 50cc
<upd> tolk da lohk se po vasi furam
<upd> :D
<upd> eno minimoto bi rad masinco
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> mam doma
<upd> da si gokarta sšvasam
<bogdanov> 4
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> piago ciao
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> za po vas
<upd> hehe jap :D
<upd> dj enga
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> fotr je placov
<bogdanov> po 300+
<bogdanov> eurov jih
<bogdanov> komad seveda
<upd> hehe kr drago
<upd> italija
<upd> pred
<upd> restavracijo
<upd> pa črn kombi
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> biu sm
<upd> brez tablic
<upd> ;D
<bogdanov> u imoli
<bogdanov> na drkaliscu
<bogdanov> lansklet
<bogdanov> k je
<bogdanov> sejm
<bogdanov> teh skuterjov pa to
<bogdanov> starih scen
<upd> ahah :)
<bogdanov> pa sploh ni izbire tok
<bogdanov> pa zdj
<bogdanov> majo cene
<bogdanov> ze k kle
<bogdanov> so dojel
<bogdanov> sva sla s tamaumu dol
<bogdanov> z kombijam
<bogdanov> dab nabavla ene
<bogdanov> 10 jih po 100eu
<bogdanov> pa po ene 300eu
<bogdanov> naprj pa je svoh
<bogdanov> use so ze zmenen s ksnimi
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> hehe jap
<upd> to je vedno tko
<upd> prej đabe
<upd> pol pa nabijejo
<upd> vejo oni kak to gre :)
<bogdanov> jp
<upd> još malo još malo
<upd> good night
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> gn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Bilko> a če dam gor ubuntu 11.04, a mi ostanejo programi in nastavitve katere imam sedaj ? Ali bom moral programe na novo gor dat in vse nastavit? Seveda mam /home na svoji particiji. Trenutno mam pa 10.04
<Bilko> Updejtad se pa verjetno itak ne splača k je dost možnosti da bi slo kej narobe
<napsy> kater RSS reader za gnome priporocate?
<nafisa> Liferea :D
<nafisa> lol
<miha> firefox
<miha> Bilko: če paketi obstajajo tud na novem, lahk narediš seznam paketov na starem., narediš install in množično namestiš pakete nazaj .. nazadnje ko sm probu je tole delal http://servisracunalnikov.si/ubuntu-igre
<Seniorita> paket iger - Servis računalnikov - Celje
<miha> pač imena nameščeni paketov so nek tekst file
<miha> ko maš prazno inštalacijo
<miha> jih lahk namestiš
<Bilko> aha...bom mal pogledal.
<miha> pač ta seznam iger okol 1gb iger iz repozitorija naloži, karte, logika,..
<miha> kot en install
<miha> tko recimo če maš več enakih pc, na enem vse namstiš, pol pa "kloniraš" to na ostale, za šolo npr
<miha> nč
<miha> :)
<Bilko> ja z igrami je mal lažje. Bolj je problem z kakšnimi programi k jih je treba nastavit po svoje. Pa nastavitve naštimat in to.
<miha> http://www.demotivation.us/the-truth-of-life-1248190.html
<Seniorita> The truth of Life | Demotivation.us
<miha> Bilko: ja to je res
<Bilko> se k mam svoj server pa sinhronizacijo pa te fore, pa nevem če se mi da vse skup na novo štimat :)  k mi dobr dela zdej
<Bilko> sam me pa zanima kako zdej zgleda nova verzija ubunta
<Bilko> sem si glih dol beto potegnu pa bom zdej mal probu da vidm kako zgleda
<Bilko> upam, da mi nebo všeč, da me nebo vlekl da si naštimam :)
<miha> itk... ma server pustiš čim dlje.. za namizje je bolj zabavn kej spremenit
<miha> :D
<miha> čeprov jst sm čist z 10.04 zadovoljn zaenkrat
<miha> ne da se mi 2 dni s tem spet igrat
<miha> :D
<miha> predvsem pa nimam placa za backup nikjer, morm Å¡e kak usb disk nabavt prej
<miha> pol pa
<miha> :D
<Bilko> vrjamem. Sej nism mislu na serverju menjat. Sam na desktopu, sam tut tle je kr dost pol za naštimat da maš tko kot bi rad
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<Bilko> pa še k mam eno skripto da konvertiram posnetke iz kamere in ni več tega vodiča na netu in pol bi bil problem
<Bilko> ciao nafisa
<Bilko> kok pa ta vreme mori. tok cajta doma pa tak poscan vreme da nimaš kej počet zuni
<miha> a nimaš nč za delat? :)
<miha> na pc
<Bilko> hehe
<Bilko> ja hitr bi si loh naredu delo :)
<miha> ma hitr grejo dnevi.. glih ko kej rata je že večer :D
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> kaj pa pri meni, ko je moje telo vremenski napovednik?
<nafisa> mene pogledaš pa veš, kako je zunih
<Bilko> hehe
<Bilko> sam te ne vidimo
<nafisa> :)
<Bilko> dej da pogledam tvoje telo, da vidm kako bo naprej vreme
<Bilko> bo še naprej tko vlažno al ne
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> looooooooooolllllll
<Bilko> nč nebo z mojo vremenarko...grem jest poskusit 11.04 beto da vidm kak to zgleda
<nafisa> a ni dans že original
<nafisa> ne sam beta?
<nafisa> mislim ... končna
<zdobersek> je, sam ni se nic na netu
<Bilko> naj bi blo dans
<zdobersek> a, pa je
<zdobersek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Beta 2
<Bilko> beta
<zdobersek> ubistvu je sam alternate verzija zaenkrat gor ...
<nafisa> ja, zvečer bo, a ne bo?
 * Bilko gre probat Beto....bye
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj ze ne bi mogl bit sred dneva :/
<nafisa> a ni blo napisano, da ob 16h po CET?
<nafisa> bilko, a je ratal?
<Bilko> ni hotl nalozit...pa pa 2x zapeku...sam na izbrisljiv CD...zdej pecem na navadn cd pa bom se 1x probu
<miha> How do you expect kids to listen to their parents... Tarzan lives half naked, Cinderella comes back home at midnight, Pinocchio lies all the time, Aladdin is the king of thieves, Batman drives at 320 KM/h, Sleeping beauty is lazy, and Snow white lives with 7 guys. We shouldn’t be surprised when kids misbehave! They get it from their story books.
<Bilko_> sm zdej na 11.04 beta...
<Bilko_> je pa Å¡e vedno Gnome
<Bilko_> a zato k sm live al kako?
<Bilko_> a ni že privzeto zdej un nov gui?
<zdobersek> ktere gonilnike za grafo mas?
<zdobersek> & ktero graficno?
<Bilko_> nVidio
<Bilko_> gonilnike...pa nevem kar je naložil :)
<Bilko_> ni nc prašal
<zdobersek> z nvidia gonilniki bo moral delovat
<zdobersek> mogoc tud zato nisi v unityju, ker je live, ja.
<zdobersek> instalirat, pol pa naprej :)
<andrejz> moral bi biti unity gor tud na živem
<andrejz> fora je v tem,da moraš installirat binary driverje od nvidie
<Bilko_> ja, nobenih drugih gonilnikov ne ponudi
<Bilko_> kako jih pa instaliram?
<zdobersek> pod restricted driverji so
<andrejz> neki program obstaja > Dodatni gonilniki
<zdobersek> jockey
<zdobersek> pozen jockey-gtk
<zdobersek> pol je pa se jockey-text, ce si zaprt v konzolo
<Bilko_> odpre mi additional drivers pa napiše  No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<andrejz>  pa ti napiše da lahok kaj namestiš?
<Bilko_> ne
<Bilko_> ah...pa glih unity me je zanimal najbol
<andrejz> katero kartico pa maš?
<andrejz> tud če ti unity tudi po namestitvi ne bo delal, lahko še vedno uporabljaš unity-2d
<andrejz> brb
<Bilko_> hmm veš da nevem točn kero mam ....Geforce 7600 gt al neki tazga
<Tadej> jutro
<Bilko_> je že ornk dan
<napsy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/adobe-photoshop-for-linux-definitely-on-the-radar/
<Seniorita> Adobe: &#8220;Creative Suite for Linux definitely on the radar&#8221;
<napsy> tole pa je vredno objave ene novice :-)
<Bilko__> evo sm zalaufal Unity
<CrazyLemon> napsy napiš jo :p
<CrazyLemon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<CrazyLemon> its out :)
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<nafisa> unibilko :D hahaha ... to se zdaj sistem nalaga al kako?
<BigWhale> Ce canonical opazi, da je bla novica in linki na ISOte pred uradno najavo, bodo hudi! ;>
<CrazyLemon> screw them! :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js čutim na vodi da bi ti rad napisal eno novico.. :))
<Bilko__> nafisa: ja zdej mal čekiram tale Unity :)
<nafisa> jst bom pa zvečer si dol potegnla
<uniBilko> yep :)
<nafisa> pa dala na USB
<nafisa> pa da vidim, kako mi bo delalo
<uniBilko> a nimaš ti že 11.04 gor?
<nafisa> sam kaj hudič, ko se meni pravi problemi pokažejo šele, ko mam inštalirano kak dan al pa 2 :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ne upam si dat gor
<nafisa> ker že 10.10 se mi hoče neki ...
<uniBilko> aha...se mi je zdel da maš
<uniBilko> js mam se 10.04
<uniBilko> pa mi dela vse ok tko da verjetn še nom kmal prešaltu na 11.04
<nafisa> aja, to pa nimam več 10.04
<uniBilko> se mi nekak neda vse nazaj Å¡timat
<nafisa> mi driver za net ni delal
<uniBilko> sej ta Unity ne zgleda napačn, sam če kšn program hočeš zalaufat pa se ne spomniš imena je pa jeba k ni zgor menija
<alfi`> pozdrav
<napsy> lp
<alfi`> mam eno vprasanje glede novega gnome 3, ce je mogoce kdo ze kaj delal s tem?
<CrazyLemon> uniBilko sj obstaja en trik s tem
<CrazyLemon> izbereš recimo Internetni programi
<CrazyLemon> pol ti se pa pojavi zgoraj v desnem kotu dropdown meni
<CrazyLemon> kjer lahko izbereš področje
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jest bi marskej rad :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ma verjamem ti..ampak ti si rojen pisec in samo ti lahko napišeš dobro..ne dobro..odlično novico o izidu 11.04!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> alfi` delal ne..probal ja ..tko da ti kr prašaj če kdo ve kaj o tem ti bo odgovoril
<BigWhale> bom
<uniBilko> CrazyLemon, ja sem vidu ja
<alfi`> CrazyLemon: mene zanima kako je kaj s podporo za bluetooth, mam namrec slusalko ki dela precej dobro v 2ki, sem pa malo skepticen da bi kar zamenjal s 3ko
<uniBilko> sej se navadiš, pa itak ti kaže največkrat uporabljene programe
<uniBilko> sam vseen za ksnga novga je tko da se mal zgublja
<CrazyLemon> uniBilko res je
<uniBilko> recimo moja žena bi že rekla, kaj je spet to...vse drugače pa nč nebi najdla
<CrazyLemon> alfi` a misliš da ni backward compatible? po moje da je...mislim..moglo bi bit..ker je to edino normalno :D
<uniBilko> sicer pa irak druzga kt firefoxa ne rab :)
<CrazyLemon> uniBilko kaj pa tamal? a on že kaj heka? :D
<uniBilko> hehe ja včas kej stisne pa pol gruntam nazaj uštimat
<uniBilko> kaj Å¡ele bo!?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping
<uniBilko> bom mu kr prepovedu se dotikaj mojga compa pa mu eno gajbo kupu pa nej meša vse skup sam seb :)
<CrazyLemon> uniBilko kok je star? 2 leti?
<uniBilko> sam spet bom mogu jaz rihtat...uff
<uniBilko> tri bo kmal
<CrazyLemon> a že..ja pol je že čas da mu kupiš en quad core :))
<uniBilko> Å¡e 2 mesca
<uniBilko> hehe ja
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..mali vedi je za tamale zakon :)
<uniBilko> nej začne na ZX Spectrumu kt sm jest :)
<uniBilko> mali vedi že raztura :)
<uniBilko> mu ni več zanimiv preveč
<CrazyLemon> pol pa daš gor gcompris al pa childsplay
<uniBilko> se spomnm k je sestra Spectrumu tipko spulila vn...pa je fotr jo zašil
<uniBilko> kam dam to gor?
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu..kam pa :D
<uniBilko> aja :)
<uniBilko> sm mislu da si heknu mali-vedi lol
<CrazyLemon> haha..ne ne :D
<alfi`> *blush*, no bom zgleda videm ko bom posodobil :P
<CrazyLemon> alfi` kaj pa uporabljaš za en OS?
<uniBilko> hmm tale gcompris ni za ubuntu?
<alfi`> na sihtu uporabljam gentoo, drugace pa mam doma ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> uniBilko seveda je
<CrazyLemon> pejt v programsko središče
<CrazyLemon> pa ga boš najdu
<alfi`> predvidevam da tukaj vsi veselo uporabljajo ubuntu :)
<uniBilko> aha childsplay je tut vidm :)
<alfi`> s/uporabljajo/uporabljate
<CrazyLemon> več ali manj :)
 * uniBilko veselo uporablja Ubuntu
 * Bilko__ tut
<alfi`> pardon ce kje kako zamocim pri tipkanju, slovensko nisem pisal ze dobra 3 leta, odkar sem se preselil na svedsko :P
<CrazyLemon> alfi` nič bat..slovenščina se zadnja tri leta ni spremenila :))
<uniBilko> lol
<alfi`> hmnja, no to glih ne da bi se jezik spremenil
<alfi`> bolj to da je meni tesko pisat po slovensko, ker mi besedni red glih najbolj ne gre
<uniBilko> dobr ti gre, vrjem. K berm kšne forume me kar kakat prime včasih
<alfi`> kako kaj drugace stoji t-2?
<CrazyLemon> alfi` sej lahko pišeš v angleščini.. če ti je to lažje :)
<alfi`> kan jag ochsa skriver på svenska ;) ?
<CrazyLemon> no svenska
<uniBilko> dokler mam net in TV...stoji :)
<alfi`> haha
<alfi`> nekaj sem bral da gre v stecaj
<CrazyLemon> v stecaju je ze ce se ne motim
<alfi`> aha
<alfi`> preden sem sel na svedsko sem se delal na t-2
<alfi`> takrat je se vse skupaj dobro kazalo, ni blo nic kaj govora o problemih
<CrazyLemon> ah..ne ni v stecaju!
<CrazyLemon> v postopku prisilne poravnave je :)
<alfi`> a ni to bolj stvar semantike, firma se bo zaprla tako ali drugace
<uniBilko> sej nikol ni govora o problemih, dokler ni prepozno, kot za Titanik :)
<alfi`> uu shit, we are heading for an iceberg. *boom*
<CrazyLemon> alfi` ne ni enako
<CrazyLemon> prisilna poravava ne pomeni zaprtje podjetja
<CrazyLemon> sicer je ena moznost da se po tem zacne stecaj..ampak je tudi moznost da podjetje prezivi :)
<alfi`> oh ok
<andrejz> prisilna poravnava je kontra od stečaja (če je supešna seveda)
<alfi`> cist tak, btw - se je kdo kdaj kaj ukvarjal s cfengine ?
<uniBilko> nc...logging off na moj 10.04 da mi ne postane tale 11.04 preveč všeč :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..js pa hišo pucat...lejtr
<alfi`> oO
<alfi`> power word: cfengine (On cast makes ppl /quit)
<nafisa> Bilko, ratal namestit?
<BigWhale> a lahko v novico embeddam youtube video? :>
<nafisa> BigWhale, a ne bi ti to mogu najbl vedet? :D
<BigWhale> jest ne znam delat z punbb
<BigWhale> la kwa ze je to
<BigWhale> :>
<Bilko> nafisa, sej sm sam live probal. In ja, sem vidu kar sem želel. Mi je kar všeč
<alfi`> punbb rabi en "plugin" da lahko postas youtube video, ce se govori o tem
<Bilko> Če nebi mel tok stvari za poštimat na novo bi kar namestil.
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ne :)
<nafisa> ja, jst sem se zdaj že strenirala ob 10ih namestitvah v zadnjih 5ih mesecih ...
<CrazyLemon> alfi` i wish..pol bi mel nacin kak naj utisam kle folk ko so prevec glasni/tecni :))
<CrazyLemon> Bilko upgrejdaš :)
<nafisa> tako da iz enega tedna urejanja pridem na eno popoldne, če si hočem na novo naštelat vse, kar hočem met
<CrazyLemon> js sm zdej upgrejdal z 10.10 pa ni nič šlo narobe
<CrazyLemon> (for now)
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, ne, ne nameščam :)
<alfi`> CrazyLemon: :P
<Bilko> nevem če se mi da vse programe na novo gor dajat
<CrazyLemon> Bilko če upgrejdaš programi ostanejo/se posodobijo
<Bilko> pa neke skripte pa sinhronizacijo Å¡timat pa vse to
<Bilko> aja, ja če upgrejdaš
<CrazyLemon> sej za upgrejd ti govorim :)
<Bilko> sam dostkrat ve it kej narobe, kot pravjo
<Bilko> js sm Å¡e na 10.04
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol bi mogu prvo na 10.10 upgrejdat in sele potem na 11.04 :S
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> 2x več možnosti da gre kej narobe
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> nimaš druge izbire kot da si kupiš še en pc/laptop in daš gor 11.04 :p
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> že zdej mam 2
<alfi`> you can never have enough computers.
<Bilko> pa glih zato sm si server naredu da mam tam vse take zadeve
<Bilko> lol alfi`
<alfi`> pod mojimi nogami je priblizno 200 serverjev tako da sem vedno v dobri druzbi :p
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pod mojimi nogami je pa parket!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> pod mojimi laminat...še nižje pa zemlja in črvi. Nevem če se to upošteva za "dobro" družbo :)
<alfi`> haha, no ne dobesedno, pac eno nadstropje nizje, drugace pa neposredno pod nogami (mojimi seveda) je laminat
<Bilko> Sej loh me zagrab pa bom upgrejdal :)
<alfi`> worms, mans best plaything.
<alfi`> both digital and otherwise.
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kako se pa apgrejda? ... namesto da se sformatira pa to ...
<CrazyLemon> alt +f2     -> update-manager -d
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, zdej k mam programe gor...recimo Unison... k mam itak home na drugi particiji in če instaliram 11.04 gor pol morm še vedno vse instalirat na novo ne?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko kako misliš na drugi home particiji?
<CrazyLemon> aja..home je na posebej particiji
<Bilko> no sistem na eni /home ...ja
<CrazyLemon> em..ne rabiš na novo inštalirat..ker ti se nič ne sformatira
<CrazyLemon> samo se programi nadgradijo/odstranijo/namestijo
<nafisa> aja ... eeee ... zdaj pa je gor za nadgradnjo
<Bilko> mhm...pol dokler ne probaš glih neveš kaj bo ostal in kaj bo se odstranil
<CrazyLemon> Bilko seveda veš ..sej ti piše lepo kaj se bo nadgradilo
<CrazyLemon> kaj se bo odstranilo ter kaj na novo namestilo
<Bilko> aha...no mogoče bi pa vseen namestil, ko bom mel mal več časa :)
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi ti priporočal da daš raje kr direkt gor 11.04
<Bilko> ja sej, na novo
<Bilko> itak mi na /home vse ostane
<CrazyLemon> Bilko http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/image_thumb79.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a pol sokumenti pa vsi ostanejo, če je samo nadgradnja ... al kako?
<CrazyLemon> in pol klikneš na puščico dol..ter vidiš kaj se bo odstranilo/nadgradilo etc
<nafisa> dokumenti*
<nafisa> pa uporabniki?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja za oboje
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem do konca posesat hiso
<Bilko> js bi itak na novo dal. Å¡e najbl zihr
<Bilko> go go CrazyLemon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli! <3
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kup si robota!!!
<BigWhale> jest ga tud mam
<CrazyLemon> hvala BigWhale :)
<BigWhale> ;>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale bi rabu najmanj 2..pa enga takega k gre čez ovire
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> jest mam spodi na sreco en velik prostor
<BigWhale> zgori pa skor ne sesam, k ni tolk zlo usran no
<alfi`> hehe, mi o posodabljanju, sodelavec na supportu trenutno posodablja iz 10 -> 11
<alfi`> please hold, my OS is upgrading.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] polpiskra: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej je pa to taprava novica :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Bilko> saj ce dam gor beto se itak upgreja pol na končno. brezveze zdej se enkat dol vlečt?
<BigWhale> mostly correct
<andrejz> @Bilko: ja
<Bilko> mal me mika da bi kr gor ruknu :)...mam že ceu let stat Ubuntu :)
<andrejz> ma saj ubuntu je kul, samo odnos "samo da izide na ta predviden datum pa je vse ok, težave bomo pa že pol popravljal" mi gre na jtetra
<andrejz> to rundo so dodali nize za prevajanje po roku za vključitev v 11.04. Posledično teh par nizov ne bo prevedenih v nobenem jeziku
<BigWhale> andrejz, a ze kej ves kako je z UDS?
<marko-_-> meni
<marko-_-> se bo spipalo
<marko-_-> že 2 dni mi internet lagira u picku materino
<Mikoar> js pa morm na vsake tulk casa resetirat router ker mi torenti zjebejo linijo
<CrazyLemon> zmanjšaj število soležnikov/peerjev
<alfi`> kaj a se da dobit optiko na dom v sloveniji?
<CrazyLemon> v vseh večjih mestih
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 na voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh
<napsy> lol :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh
<CrazyLemon> hm..kako naj komentiram kot $user in ne kot $page na facebooku?
<alfi`> hmm, kaj a je mogoce to stvar prijave?
<alfi`> se pravi, odjava in ponovna prijava v fejsbewk
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ker me tista stran vidi kot admina
<CrazyLemon> in vedno ko kaj napišem se vidi $page in ne $user
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, to sem se tud jest prej sprasval in sem ugotovil, da bi verjetno moral na svoji strani komentirat...
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> to je vcasih delal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zajc: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol napsy
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ajdi2: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<napsy> hum?
<CrazyLemon> "i'm a little test\n ...and i've failed"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> kje to?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi to napisal na fb? :D
<christooss> jo a kdo ve kako se prestavijo menuji nazaj v okna?
<christooss> iz panela
<christooss> sicer ne uporabljam unity ampak xfce in zdej okna nimajo več panelov
<napsy> :-)
<christooss> menujev
<christooss> krneki uglavnm
<christooss> transmision pa virtualbox je zdej nemogoče uporabljat
<napsy> fail :)
<christooss> napsy jup
<Mikoar> Kako naredis da je zgornja vrstica v 11.04 popolnoma crna?
<Mikoar> trenutno je preliv med sivo pa temno sivo
<christooss> desni klik pa lastnosti
<christooss> aja zdej majo gotov vezan na obrobe okn
<christooss> oz zgornji rob
<Mikoar> ze probal z desnim klikom pa ni nic
<christooss> tako, da menjava teme
<Mikoar> aha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zajc: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Mikoar> ma kdo kak link od theme, ki ima popolnoma crni bar na vrhu in dela v 11.04?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> baje da je ubuntu izšel :p
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> all lies
<Mikoar> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TTRrC_61DlI/AAAAAAAABnw/JWXqthYeLJk/s1600/ubuntu_unity_desktop_ockup_by_musl1m-d33znwv.png
<Mikoar> tale bar na vrhu zgleda ql
<CrazyLemon> tole je mockup
<CrazyLemon>  == nč ne bo od tega :)
<Sky[x]> zajeban prevoz :P
<Sky[x]> http://prevoz.org/prevoz/view/212572
<Seniorita> Ljubljana - Jesenice, petek, 29. 4. @ Prevoz.org
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> nafisa, srce :*
 * hruske ledvica, :X
 * nafisa je lačna
 * CrazyLemon ni ne ledvica ne lačen
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> true story
<upd> in kak je ubuntu
<upd> a je netbox remix Å¡e ?
<upd> book
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu je pa ..ok..potrebuješ par dni da se navadiš na bližnjice etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> ja vredu
<zdobersek1> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/04/28/145234/Ubuntu-1104-Slackware-1337
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04, Slackware 13.37 - Slashdot
<zdobersek1> Slackware 13.37
<upd> aha kaj je z bugi
<zdobersek1> zakva se se sploh matramo tule z ubuntujem
<upd> so zrihtal, al dela vse al ne dela
<upd> kdo se pa matra
<upd> jaz se matram z win7 npr.
<upd> v linux tud če kaj ne dela je zabavno fixat ;)
<CrazyLemon> men pa spet fn svetlost +- ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pa tako fajn je delalo v 10.10
<upd> jah dj mal preglej ane zakaj ne dela probi fixat
<upd> to ma unity čez ane
<upd> probi ročno spremenit v kakem conf fajlu
<CrazyLemon> nima to unity čez..ne vem zakaj bi mel
<upd> ok kaj pa ima
<upd> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kernel
<upd> ok
<upd> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso         26-Apr-2011 12:58  700M  Alternate install CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<upd> kaj je pa to alternate
<upd> !t en sl alternate
<Seniorita> nadomestni
<CrazyLemon> text install
<CrazyLemon> če grafika jebe in podobno
<upd> aha pol bo tole
<upd>  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent   28-Apr-2011 08:35   28K  Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers
<upd> a se da na usb dat
<CrazyLemon> če želiš 64bit ja
<upd> unetbootin
<upd> da
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> js bi na tvojem mestu raje izbral arnesov strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in ne ubuntu.com
<upd> sj je isto
<upd> a ma arnes torrent tud
<upd> ane
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk isto par 10-100 tisoč downloadov in par 100 downloadov :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> kle maš linke
<upd> ma ja če bi iso lowdal, če je pa torrent je pri par 10-100 tisoč še hitreje ane :)
<upd> ql
<upd> dobr sj na ta unity sm že navajen iz netbooka se mi kar dopade
<Mikoar> delate kej z inkscape?
<upd> CrazyLemon: te dva linka pod Torrent povezave do ISO slik na ARNESovem strežniku: za 64bit je isto i386 sam da alternate 32bit je pa na desktop i386 linkan
<upd> BigWhale: fix it ;)
<BigWhale> cak
<CrazyLemon> sj ni jih BigWhale napisal
<CrazyLemon> bom js pofixal
<upd> ok.
<CrazyLemon> fixed...tnx
<upd> np
 * BigWhale highfives CrazyLemon.
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mantsa: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa se je začelo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale nekako dvomim da bo sploh bilo kaj za posodobit..ker je danes namestila ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> upgrejdala*
<BigWhale> ma men je zmeri kak paket 'pozabil' al kaj vem kaj
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da je res tko..bo ona ter mi mel manj "dela" :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> edit! :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mantsa: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<nafisa> ko bom jst na socialni spet ropotala ... spet bojo kr vrata pred mano odpiral, ko bom Å¡la ven
<napsy> in kok vam lavfa 11.04? :)
<zdobersek1> bp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Mikoar> Kje se nahajajo v filesystemu programi kot so gimp da bi si naredil bliznjico na desktop?
<CrazyLemon> whereis gimp
<nafisa> programi - grafika - gimp --- desni klik na gimp  - dodaj zaganjalnik na namizje
<Mikoar> nafisa, v 11.04 ne gre
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..drag&drop ftw :)
<nafisa> ne gre?
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> pol pa prek konzole poišči, kje se nahaja
<Mikoar> jp
<nafisa> meni napiše, da je /usr/bin/gimp
<Mikoar> trenutno imam odprto mapo /usr/bin kjer je gimp executable ampak mi ne dovoli dat Make link
<Mikoar> probal sem kopirat kar executable fajl na desktop sam to ni v redu, ceprav ce zazenem tega dela
<nafisa> z desnim klikom ne gre?
<Mikoar> ne, disablana opcija je v meniju
<CrazyLemon> ln -s /usr/bin/gimp ~/Namizje/
<CrazyLemon> in nato si porihtaš ikonco
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<Mikoar> CrazyLemon, tvoja metoda dela, samo kako pa se znebim kljucavnice, ki je narisana poleg ikone?
<nafisa> a je ključavnica gor? :D
<nafisa> hehe ... te pa mogoče ne bo šlo :D
<BigWhale> andrejz, as tle?
<BigWhale> hm ni ga
<bogdanov> ooo
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... wb
<bogdanov> hvala
<bogdanov> mw
<bogdanov> a
<Mikoar> majkemi
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar seveda dela..nisi valda dvomu v mojo metodo
<CrazyLemon> kljucavnice se znebis tako da popravis dovoljenja povezave :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve mogoce zakaj mi pri dual dipsplay ne morem premikati oken iz enega displaya na drugega
<kubanc> misko pa lahko?
<CrazyLemon> magic? :/
<nafisa> jst lahko komot premikam ...
<nafisa> aja ... dej poglej, če imaš prilagojeno na ekran
<kubanc> ja, pa mas compiz?
<nafisa> men nekatere ne prestavi, preden ne dam na manjše
<kubanc> vidm da mam number of desktops samo na 1
<kubanc> pr desktop sizes
<kubanc> od compiza nastavitve
<nafisa> ah, jst se ne spoznam preveč ... samo jst vem, da če imam maximizirano, da mi noče iz ekrana na ekran prestavit
<kubanc> a od preferences okna pa lahko premikam
<kubanc> cudno...
<Sky[x]> torej kaj ste ugotovil ? :)
<kubanc> ok, found an error
<kubanc> nastavitve v compizu se ne skladajo z nastavitvami v preferences/monitors
<kubanc> compoiz mi ne dovoli 2 desktopa horizontalno
<kubanc> vertikalno mi dovoljuje
<CrazyLemon> problem solved
<CrazyLemon> topic closed!
<kubanc> ja, kje se pa narihta stevilo horizontalnih desktopov?
<CrazyLemon> se ne...bodi pokončen ! uporabi vertikalno postavitev!
<CrazyLemon> haha :)))
<kubanc> :s
<kubanc> number of desktops, kje se to nastavi?
<CrazyLemon> odpri sistemske nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> pa preklikaj mal
<kubanc> ze deluje
<kubanc> problem je v medsedobji resoluciji med primary in secundary resolution
<Mikoar> v 11.04 obstaja bug, kjer vcasih ne pofarba titlebara od aktivnega okna
<Mikoar> (ne zaznamuje z barvo aktivnega, kot bi moglo)
<CrazyLemon> hah..."obstaja bug"... obstaja DOST bugov :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4ReVEemN0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Lincoln Lawyer Movie Trailer Official (HD)
<CrazyLemon> cool movie alert
<nafisa> ha ... ko se že o ekranih pogovarjamo pa resoluciji ... ko imam na oba ekrana narejeno, lahko LCD naštelam na 1024x768 ... če dam pa da je na obema ekranoma enako ... lahko pa samo na 800 x 600
<nafisa> pa ne vem, kje je tu fora
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se da naštiman na dveh zaslonih drugačno resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/13-breathtaking-conky-configurations.html       wow...hude conky scripte
<Sky[x]> fuck no kdo mi hoče popravt CV v wordu neki hočem dodat pa se mi čist zjebe :S
<Seniorita> 13 Breathtaking Conky Configurations You Should See! | Tech Drive-in
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj nekam pa bomo probal
<nafisa> :(( zakaj si alyja dol vrgu???
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne! :D
<nafisa> :((
<nafisa> krut si, CrazyLemon
<Sky[x]> kdo je uzanč rabu CV kšn sample ?
<CrazyLemon> i'm only cruel to be kind
<CrazyLemon> upd je CV pisu
<Sky[x]> ma kdo negov msn / gtalk ?
<nafisa> kdo pa Å¡e to uporablja :D lol
<CrazyLemon> nope..sj mu ne rab več :)
<Sky[x]> aja je že spisal ?
<CrazyLemon> jp..napsy mu je dal link do njegovga CVja pa je verjetno po tistem spisal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> kdo gre strauskemu napisat, da naj te ide sformatirat pa na novo nasnet :D
<CrazyLemon> napiš mu naj prilepi raj izpis loga k se nahaja na podanem naslovu..tko kot mu piše v poročilu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> a ni to ta, ko ma skos neke probleme?
<nafisa> še več, ko jst :D
<CrazyLemon> jup :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<nafisa> se mi samo zdi, al so spet gmail spremenil?
<nafisa> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> men zgleda enak
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> mam težave z ubuntu 11.04 :D
<jodlajodla> vse dela, samo z grafiko je pomoje problem - vse se vleče
<CrazyLemon> pol ne dela vse :D
<jodlajodla> oz. raje rečeno, ni tekoče ampak se zeloooo zatika -.-"
<jodlajodla> tko dejansko vse dela - programi, ... samo tole je pa čudno -.-"
<nafisa> jao, kihanje ... gobec mi bo razneslož
<jodlajodla> o.O
 * CrazyLemon stopi dva koraka stran od nafise
<nafisa> hehe
<jodlajodla> brb, restart da vidim če bo boljše :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj folk predvideva da se problemi kr sami rešijo med restartom :)
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> samo men kdaj zamrzne
<nafisa> pa ga moram na silo ugasnit :D
<CrazyLemon> sej meni je tudi zmrznu parkrat
<CrazyLemon> dokler ubuntu ni pobil procesov
<CrazyLemon> ampak odkriješ problem
<CrazyLemon> ter ga rešiš
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bo več zmrznu :)
<nafisa> ja, ne najdem problema ... to je to :D
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... dej povej mi ... kerga iz http://goo.gl/AUijh morm dol pobrat ... da si nrdim liveUSB za mojega netbooka?
<Seniorita> Index of /pub/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/natty
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kerga želiš dat gor
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da desktop 32 bitni :)
<nafisa> kaj ti jst vem, kerega naj
<nafisa> aha
<uni4dfx> 64, 64, 64 ;)
<nafisa> ja, glede na to, da ni netbook remixa več ...
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj! :D
<uni4dfx> 64 je ene 20% hitrejši, po benchmarkih sodeč
<nafisa> pol bo desktop mogu bit
<nafisa> pol ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso ???
<CrazyLemon> yes ma'am
<nafisa> ok, 10 minut pa bo dol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja..ampak po forumu sodeč je tudi razlog za "slabše" delovanje
<nafisa> USB mam pa se mi zdi da v potovalki ...
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon npr.?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx moment
<nafisa> jodl jodl du ...
<nafisa> kaj je zdej?
<jodlajodla> back, stvar je malce boljša ampak se tako zatika, da... -.-"
<nafisa> slaba grafa
<nafisa> zihr
<nafisa> :))
<jodlajodla> lol?
<nafisa> al pa driver za grafično ...
<nafisa> ne vem :)
<nafisa> je pa možnost :)
<jodlajodla> dirt2, grid, ... uglavnem večina špilov dela na high, na manjši resoluciji na very high, tko da bo tlele kar driver kriv pomoje ;)
<Grega> goddddddddd slooow internetzzz, i wannaa dieeee
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/
<Seniorita> [rešeno] nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720 (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> je dal gor 32bit ubuntu..pa se več ne pregreva :D
<nafisa> Grega ... kako počasn net pa maš?
<Grega> ce je gor 10mio folka
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol to je edini argument? enmu slovenčku slučajno ni delal neki, čeprov pojma nima zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah..js sm omenu razlog..ne razloge
<CrazyLemon> scroll up :D
<nafisa> Grega, kje pa si?
<nafisa> :P
<uni4dfx> jah nevem, če vam je kul 20% počasnejši sistem kokr bi lahko bil, then fine by me :)
<jodlajodla> obstaja zdej v compiz setting ket možnost za spreminjanje osvežitve hz?
<CrazyLemon> ti torej praviš da si probal tako 32bit kot 64bitni sistem in je bil zadnji za petino hitrejši?
<CrazyLemon> a lahk poveš kje si to petino opazu? :)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla pod zasloni se štima osvežitev
<Grega> 20%, od oka, ko firefox zazene
<Grega> :>
<Grega> 21.5% ce smo natancni
<CrazyLemon> timer oko...fensi :D
<CrazyLemon> want one of those :D
<Grega> i am the terminator
<jodlajodla> včasih je bila nastavitev za osvežitev v compizu, ker v zasloni mam naštiman lepo na 60hz
<Grega> 0;30 remaining
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> kaj pomeni poliamoren??? anyone?
<Grega> (materije)
<Grega> b*
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a ti kšn kviz rešuješ za faks ?
<nafisa> Sky[x], skor neki takega, ja
<jodlajodla> brb, logout :)
<uni4dfx> NE gledat zadnga southparka
<uni4dfx> seriously
<Grega> heh
<Grega> ce ga zdaj odprem bo drugo leto ravno nalovdan
<christooss> jo
<christooss> uni4dfx zakaj pa ne :)
<christooss> sej je kulski :)
<uni4dfx> nagnusn je :D
<Sky[x]> nafisa: za ker predmet ot ?
<christooss> south park nagnusen? NEVER
<zdobersek> omg
<zdobersek> kter naslov
<nafisa> Sky[x], to je za na psihologijo
<zdobersek> HUMANCENTiPAD
<zdobersek> grem prec gledat
<Sky[x]> aja eh sem mislu da je za fri že kej :)
<uni4dfx> čez mero dobrega okusa nagnusn
<zdobersek> ce je risanka
<nafisa> Sky[x], je za FRI totalno prezanimivo
<zdobersek> risanke niso nkol nagnusne!
<peter-laptop_> zanima me, je mogoče updejtat z 10.04 na 11.04?
<Sky[x]> peter-laptop_: da
<uni4dfx> peter-laptop_ seveda
<Sky[x]> alt + F2
<jodlajodla_> nč :D bo treba res prešaltat nazaj na windows -.-
<Sky[x]> pa pol not vpišeš
<CrazyLemon> direkt NE
<CrazyLemon> prvo moraš na 10.10 in šele nato na 11.04
<Sky[x]> manager-update -c -d
<Sky[x]> mislm da
<peter-laptop_> pa je kej drugač če je fresh install al pa update?
<Sky[x]> jap ma prov crazy
<nafisa> -d
<zdobersek> peter-laptop: izgubis vse programe, ki si jih dodatno instaliral
<peter-laptop_> okej nisem se nic,ker je fresh install ravno zdej
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ pri upgrejdu ti ostanejo programi (če le ti delajo na nattyu)
<zdobersek> ostanejo pa config datoteke, ce imas /home na drugi particiji
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da včasih lahk maš določene težave pri upgrejdu..ki jih pri fresh installu ne bi bilo :)
<peter-laptop_> okej
<jodlajodla_> na srečo jih že 2x nisem iz :D
<zdobersek> je pa fresh install dost hitrejsi, ce se ti ne gre za to, da ohranis programe/podatke
<nafisa> lej ... na frišn daj ... če že maš 10.04
<nafisa> enostavno povedano
<peter-laptop_> kr bi rad instaliru fresh 11.04 pa ne rada..
<nafisa> pa če nimaš kaj posebnega gor
<zdobersek> na 11.04 sem upgrejdu dve uri prakticno, instaliran bi mel prej ko v 20 minutah
<peter-laptop_> ja kako hudiča 10 usb klucov sm sprobu
<nafisa> kako ne rata?
<peter-laptop_> nikakor ne bota z usb kluca..
<jodlajodla_> have fun :) ajd
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni nic..men je 4 skupi z downloadanjem paketov :)
<nafisa> pa si ziher, da prav delaš?
<Grega> ejte, a se splaca ta nov.. kaj je ze.. ubuntru.. instalirat? :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon kulk mb linija?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 1 :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne!
<peter-laptop_> jaa,ker sem zdej 10.04 si dau gor in dela normalno,11.04 pa nikakor noce
<CrazyLemon> do not do it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon jst mam 0.5! Hihihi
<Grega> a bols winxp?
<zdobersek> 1 uro mi je paketke dol vlekl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol...lies :/
<peter-laptop_> se drugače sploh splaca na 11.04 dat?
<zdobersek> Grega: ja, winxp, 10 let star sistem ... bols k kterkol LTS
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ če bi se rad igral...pol se splača
<Grega> gvala, na vas se lahko vedno zanesem
<uni4dfx> ne, 11.04 bo največja katastrofa v zgodovini ubuntuja
<Grega> :*
<nafisa> nafisa gre ustvarit liveUSB ubuntu 11.04
<CrazyLemon> če bi pa rad stabilen sistem..pol ostani na 10.04
<peter-laptop_> ne niti nebi,rad bi za vsakodnevno uporabo
<zdobersek> ubistvu je za igrat sam Unity
<CrazyLemon> oz pejt na 10.10 ..tudi ta je dobr :)
<peter-laptop_> me pa mami gnome novi
<peter-laptop_> se da konkretno samo gnome obnovit?
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ novega gnomea ne boš najdu v 11.04..razn če ga posebi ne inštaliraš
<zdobersek> ce uporabniku Unity ni kul, se venlogira pa izbere classic.
<zdobersek> kar pa ni tezko, gnome 3 instalirat
<zdobersek> en ppa dodas in je to to.
<peter-laptop_> no malo je sprememb kokr se spomnem so meniji mal lepsi?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Grega> ne vem kako bo ta unitri na moj desktop sedel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Grega> pomoje ne bo
<yang> Divji zur studentov matematike - http://v4.si/math_students.jpg
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> zakaj je na USBju wubi pa casper?
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyLemon> nafisa just in case! :D
<peter-laptop_> bom probu poli samo gnome novi instalirat,se da potem se vedno na starga it ce nebo kul?
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ a ti bi novi gnome dal na 10.04 ?
<nafisa> wubija ne nucam
<peter-laptop_> ja
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ to ne bo Å¡lo :)
<nafisa> je za en qrz
<CrazyLemon> novi gnome gre sam na 11.04
<peter-laptop_> aja Å¡teta :D
<peter-laptop_> ka pa to verzijo gnoma ki je v 10.10?
<CrazyLemon> 2.32
<CrazyLemon> tudi ne bo Å¡lo na 3ko :)
<peter-laptop_> ne mislim verzija gnoma ki je v 10.10 bi mel na 10.04
<Grega> well.. prazna benatrija.. grem dalje borovnicke pit :) http://www.hiyoooo.com/
<Seniorita> Hiyoooo!
<nafisa> eeeee
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ res mislim da ni večjih razlik med tema dvema verzijama :)
<nafisa> dela se mi liveUSB
<zdobersek> S U P E R
<CrazyLemon> Grega edino prav! :D
<peter-laptop_> eh pol bom pa res ostal na 10.04 pa basta :D
<nafisa> js sm hotla ostat na 10.04 netbook remix ...
<nafisa> pa nisem mogla :(
<peter-laptop_> updejtu vse skup pa je,neda se mi sarat pa probavat če je še bol bogo vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> peter-laptop_ en cd z 11.04 si zapečeš..pa sprobaš unity :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, če je reku, da mu ne gre
<CrazyLemon> nafisa reku je da mu usb ne gre
<peter-laptop_> mah bom cez cajt
<CrazyLemon> js govorim za cd
<nafisa> aja
<Mikoar> peter, a se ti pises mogoce peer?
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar LOOOOOOOL
<peter-laptop_> tud na cd sm zapeku,pa ni delalo, nek dev/... loop nevem kaj..
<nafisa> Mikoar, haha ... kje s pa peera staknu=
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bi Peer kle pršu :D
<peter-laptop_> ja se pišem,zakaj?
<nafisa> pa dvomim, da bi peer mel take probleme :D
<nafisa> ojoj :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> good one :))
<nafisa> sam res :D
<nafisa> js se valam po tleh
<peter-laptop_> kako se ze v terminalu chrome nalozi? nisem v ubuntuju par mescou :D
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<peter-laptop_> sudo apt-get install chromium al tko nekak?
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> chromium-browser
<nafisa> zakaj pa prek terminala?
<nafisa> saj je programsko središče
<CrazyLemon> al pa google-chrome :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> jst hočem moj stol prelevit v spinalis ... pa mi ne rata
<zdobersek> nafisa: nabav si zogo
<nafisa> še 5 minut pa bo ključek nared :))
<peter-laptop_> nafisa,kera verzija?
<nafisa> zdobersek, bi si nabavla spinalis ... pa žogo tud ... ma kaj, ko morm dnar šparat
<nafisa> peter-laptop_ ... kera verzija česa=
<nafisa> ?
<peter-laptop_> nedelaš live usb?
<nafisa> ja
<zdobersek> nafisa, na navaden stol eno fuzbal zogo postavis & sedis na njej
<nafisa> ubuntu 11.04
<zdobersek> DIY spinalis
<peter-laptop_> aja z kterim programom?
<peter-laptop_> js sm probu ultraiso,unebotin pa original od ubuntuja noben ne zlaufa
<nafisa> ja, z ustvarjalnikom zagonskih diskov
<peter-laptop_> original od linuxa?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> kwa mi Å¡ef prbije ... ej ti genij ... lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<nafisa> a je kdo tuki, k je admin strani na FB?
<napsy> ja?
<CrazyLemon> <-
<nafisa> a se da izvozit lajkarje v primeru, da ti skinejo stran?
<CrazyLemon> not likely
<nafisa> men so že skinli ...
<nafisa> tako da ne morem pogledat
<bogdanov> kaksen
<bogdanov> je
<nafisa> pa mi šefe mori, če se da to ... pa ne morem niti pogledat
<bogdanov> 11.04
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> grd je :D
<nafisa> joke
<nafisa> poglej na netuž
<zdobersek> truly inter_faced_ device :D:D
<nafisa> truly :D
<nafisa> grem lulat ... pol pa pogledat, kako dela preko USBja to čudo
<uni4dfx> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<Seniorita> 10 things to do after installing Ubuntu 11.04
<uni4dfx> i like #7
<uni4dfx> oziroma #6
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu One je useless
<nafisa> nič ... gremo probat
<nafisa> ajde
<manca_> ja ja ja
<manca_> marija, texta izpiše
<manca_> naj mi en pove, kje so tuki nastavitve zaslona?
<manca_> :S
<CrazyLemon> super -> zaslon
<CrazyLemon> super = windows tipka
<manca_> če pa ne najdem ... waaaaaaa :'(
<manca_> ok
<manca_> mislim, da sem poštekala
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdej za vraga ne najdes..sj sm ti lepo povedal
<CrazyLemon> windows tipko pritisnes
<CrazyLemon> pa vpises "zaslon"
<manca_> neč ne najde
<manca_> a moram po angleško pisat?
<CrazyLemon> jah..ce je angleski ubuntu pol bi bilo pametno ja!
<CrazyLemon> al mislis da on zna sam prevajat
<manca_> aaa
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<manca_> po angleško
<CrazyLemon> matr si blond :D
<manca_> aja, ne veš, da sem blond?
<manca_> ej, neki mi je pa tuki le všeč
<manca_> da je na obeh zaslonih zgori orodna vrstica
<CrazyLemon> kaka orodna vrstica?
<CrazyLemon> ni orodne vrstice..sam pulti so
<CrazyLemon> pa sidebar
<manca_> ok, pult, no
<manca_> jst si ponavad tolk vsega našopam, da se bi temu lahko čist komot reklo orodna vrstica :D
<manca_> sama orodja so pol gor
<manca_> not like chat, da je bel ...
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon od kdaj si ti tak terminology nazi ? :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx od trenutka ko je manca_ zacela prevajat ubuntu :D
<manca_> lol
<manca_> ok, saj zdaj ne bom nič več po svoje rekla
<CrazyLemon> edino prav! :))
<uni4dfx> reci po angleško pa bomo vsi zastopil
<manca_> ej ... a se da tole v navadnem desktopu laufat?
<manca_> ker če se ne da ...
<CrazyLemon> manca_ logout
<manca_> pol ne bom dala gor to
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu classic izberi pri prijavi
<manca_> classic?
<CrazyLemon> yes sir
<manca_> ok ... te pa probajmo
<manca_> cya
<manca_> sir?
<manca_> whatever
<uni4dfx> 11.04 je Å¡e kul ker ma opcijo za classic
<uni4dfx> 11.10 ne bo mel, in to bo konc ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> no ja..kot sm reku prej..js upam da bodo cez 6 mesecev tok spedenal tale unity da bo res kul tudi če ne bo classic opcije :)
<manca_> kako se tuki da logout??????
<manca_> mene ti mal flancaš?
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> pritisneš tist gumb za shutdown
<CrazyLemon> in klikneš
<CrazyLemon> logout!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<manca_> ni tega na voljo
<manca_> človek
<manca_> na live USBju sem
<manca_> suspend
<manca_> hibernate
<manca_> restart
<manca_> pa shutdown
<manca_> sam to je na voljo
<CrazyLemon> http://i56.tinypic.com/2h4gdxe.png
<CrazyLemon> jah..kako naj js vem kaj je na voljo na live USBju
<manca_> ker tole zgleda tko ko 10.10 netbook remix
<manca_> k sem ga takoj za desktop zamenjača
<manca_> zamenjača, ja
 * uni4dfx playing: Simon & Shaker vs. Groove Garcia - Soultech! (Simon & Shaker remix)  [4:04/9:04]
<uni4dfx> woo Å¡e dela skripta
<manca_> hmmmmmm
<manca_> kaj pa vem, če bi apgrejdala al ne ...
<Sky[x]> em ve kdo za kšno vredu izobraževanje za web developerja v slo ? :D
<manca_> privat inštrukcije? :P
<miha> :D
<rejven> kdo gor rabim nujno pomo; glede bootanja >P_
<manca_> velik nas je gor
<manca_> ti sam povej
<rejven> fino
<manca_> če bo kdo znal ...
<manca_> ti bo odgovoru
<rejven> vglavnem yadeva je spet crknla >
<rejven> ne morem bootat v 11.04
<manca_> kaj je crklo?
<rejven> upgrade je bil normaln reboot tud
<manca_> a ti si un peter-laptop_ ?
<rejven> ne
<manca_> un je neki govoru, da mu ne gre v 11.04
<rejven> prej komp ugasnem pa se se nekaj spomnim da bi naredu pa ne gre ve; notr
<uni4dfx> never upgrade, always reinstall :P
<manca_> :S
<rejven> eh >
<manca_> uni4dfx: jst sem pa mislila apgrejtat
<rejven> more neki it v rit ymeraj >
<uni4dfx> manca_ ni vredno
<manca_> zakaj ni?
<uni4dfx> tko k rejven prav, zmer se kej zjebe
<manca_> spet vse na disk zdevat ...
<manca_> pa pol nazaj ...
<manca_> se mi ne da :D
<manca_> :S*
<uni4dfx> jah, bolš to k pol nasledne 3 mesce popravlat probleme zarad upgrejda :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> rejven mountaj disk pa poglej loge kaj pravijo kaj se zgodi ob bootu
<rejven> pridem do loader kjer mam opcijo da yayenem ali v sejv modu , ram test itd,  nekaj casa melje potem pa enostavno neha * ne pridem niti do bootscreena
<rejven> sec da kezbord spremenim
<manca_> men je ratval tipkat tud v angleški tipkovnici
<manca_> :)
<CrazyLemon> ce znas ni problem :)
<rejven> >)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> kako se reče tistmu ki pooblašča nekoga?
<rejven> lubuntu live mam ydej morm najt tole
<manca_> saj sta samo 2 crki menjani ... pa brez sumnikov
<manca_> kako že ... windows tipka
<manca_> pol pa keyboard
<manca_> pa ti bo prkazal
<rejven> ahaha klingon mas opcijo
<rejven> >D
<uni4dfx> lol
<rejven> crayz kako naj mountam disk ce sm v virtual _
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pooblastitelj?
<uni4dfx> a ni pooblaščevalec?
<CrazyLemon> pooblaščenec je tist k je pooblaščen
<rejven> ne je iyras se ne morm spomnit
<CrazyLemon> pooblastitelj pa pooblasti pooblaščenca
<rejven> ydele
<CrazyLemon> al obratno...ne vem :D
<uni4dfx> pooblaščenec je tist k je pooblaščen
<CrazyLemon> rejven kako si pa pršu do "virtuala"
<uni4dfx> pooblaščevalec je tist ki pooblašča pooblaščenca? XD
<rejven> ne v virtualu v live cd sm <_)
<manca_> izdajatelj pooblastila
<manca_> :D
<uni4dfx> clever
<manca_> al pa nekako tako
<manca_> nvm
<CrazyLemon> pooblaščevalec? wtf :D
<rejven> do diska lahko dostopam
<napsy> http://www.break.com/index/man-walks-away-from-lightning-strike-2050919
<Seniorita> Man Walks Away From Lightning Strike Video
<CrazyLemon> rejven no sej..pejt v /var/log
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej mal loge
<CrazyLemon> kern.log recimo
<rejven> ok
<CrazyLemon> al syslog
<rejven> sec
<rejven> katerega sedaj kern al sysy
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx http://www.fu.uni-lj.si/mediawiki/index.php?title=Poobla%C5%A1%C4%8Denec
<Seniorita> Pooblaščenec - Upravna-svetovalnica
<manca_> kaj pa tisti, ki izda pooblastilo?
<manca_> je izdajatelj pooblastila?
<manca_> izdajalec :D ll
<manca_> lol*
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon i like the 1 star rating lol
<rejven> evo yadnje pol urce iz sys men ni nic jasno <))
<rejven> Apr 28 22:30:59 nostatic-desktop gnome-screensaver-dialog: pam_sm_authenticate: Called Apr 28 22:30:59 nostatic-desktop gnome-screensaver-dialog: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [nostatic] Apr 28 22:35:02 nostatic-desktop CRON[11301]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue ]; then /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue; fi) Apr 28 22:40:01 nostatic-desktop CRON[11338]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue ]; then /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue; f
<miha> manca_: pooblaščevalec, doh
<miha> :D
<manca_> joj, kako grde besede so to, miha
<CrazyLemon> Kdo je pooblastitelj (navadno zakoniti zastopnik (direktor) ali prokurist družbe oziroma oseba, ki ima pravico zastopanja družbe)
<CrazyLemon> Pooblaščenec za zastopanje na javnem odpiranju (oseba, ki bo s strani ponudnika prisotna na javnem odpiranju in bo imela pravico v imenu ponudnika dajati pripombe na zapisnik)
<CrazyLemon> rejven to ni nic..next
<CrazyLemon> rejven skopiraj vse na pastebin
<miha> manca_: bush je rekel, da je odločevalec (the decider) :D
<manca_> js bi raje zdajle neki drugega delala ...
 * CrazyLemon vzame nafisi metuljčka...ne pa ne boš!
<manca_> miha: jst sem pa rekla, da bi mi zdajle neki pasal :P
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<rejven> evo tole ce bo taprav link http://pastebin.com/M9RV6GvZ
<Seniorita> Apr 28 18:50:01 nostatic-desktop CRON[8831]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/gsmsms - Pastebin.com
<manca_> CrazyLemon: solit se pejd
<manca_> ti prnesem mal soli?
<manca_> pust moje igračke pr mir!
<miha> manca_: kaj bi ti?
<manca_> js bi se cartala
<manca_> tako ko muca
<manca_> prjauuu
<miha> lepo
<CrazyLemon> rejven kle ni nič videt..razn tega da docky & cairo-dock se nista hotla zalaufat pa da je opera seg faultala
<CrazyLemon> poglej v kern log
<rejven> ok pejstam
<rejven> sam notr je tud samo od opere
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..the root of all segfaults..opera :D
<manca_> sam Å¡e 4 MB mam frej
<uni4dfx> kolk je kej varno sfejkat podpis za pooblastilo ki gre na centralni register prebivalcev? :P
<manca_> me straši ta komp
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx probaj pa povej :D
<manca_> uni4dfx: jst ne bi tega delala
<rejven> http://pastebin.com/fuEa0fQq evo tole je od kern
<Seniorita> pr 28 16:42:00 nostatic-desktop kernel: [   22.838594] usb 3-1: usbfs: interface - Pastebin.com
<manca_> jst sem fejkala podpise od moje mame za Å¡tipendijo ... ko Å¡tipendije Å¡e niso ble na socialni ...
<CrazyLemon> rejven a ti maš to v virtualboxu ?
<manca_> CrazyLemon: je reku, da laufa v live cd-ju
<manca_> 4x
<CrazyLemon> manca_ reku je da zdej laufa live cd
<CrazyLemon> js ga sprašujem za sistem
<rejven> ne , na virtualboxu mam winse, ker rabim ya diplomo neki excell
<rejven> na disku je
<CrazyLemon> rejven tudi v kern logu ni nič takega
<rejven> edi os
<rejven> edini os
<CrazyLemon> probi še enkrat rebootat..mogoče se samo popravi :D
<rejven> uf sem proibal ze vse <(
<rejven> >_)
<rejven> grub ni problem_
<rejven> verjetn ne ce do menija pridem
<CrazyLemon> a do login menija prideš ?
<CrazyLemon> oz screena
<manca_> grem jst nazaj na mojega 10.10 nazaj ... ker tole mi ni preveč všeč
<manca_> cya
<rejven> ne nevem kak se rece , do boot selectiona
<rejven> v #dosu#
<CrazyLemon> torej do gruba prides
<rejven> jp
<CrazyLemon> in kaj se zgodi ko pritisnes enter?
<CrazyLemon> nic? caka?
<rejven> ne gre kot normalno not samo pol neha, disk melje vmes
<rejven> pol se ustavi ravno nekje ko bi mogl it not
<CrazyLemon> si probal vmes pritisnit ctrl alt f1 ? in se logirat not ?
<rejven> ne ker vidim samu ono utripajoco crtico/dash preden gre not
<rejven> bom probal
<rejven> disk precekirat ce bi slucajno sel v vecna lovisca
<rejven> samo dvomim
<CrazyLemon> pol ko bos notri pa precekiraj mal loge
<CrazyLemon> ce spet ne bo nic takega
<CrazyLemon> pritisnes ctrl alt f7
<CrazyLemon> oz f8
<CrazyLemon> in bi te moglo vrzt v graficni nacin...
<CrazyLemon> ce je se vedno isti crap pa pejt nazaj v f1...in napises sudo service gdm restart
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej ce je kaj bols v f7
<rejven> ja to poynam samo ce bi se ybootal
<rejven> bi prisel v konzolo
<rejven> ni problem da nimam desktopa
<rejven> sploh ne pridm not >
<CrazyLemon> probi z ctrl alt f1 kot sm ze prej napisal
<rejven> ok rebootam pridem nayaj porocat v vsakem primeru >
<CrazyLemon> ok
<nafisa> ko bi ljudje ljubili se, kot bratje in sestre, ljubezen bi združila vse, podrla vse meje ...
<nafisa> lol
<rejven> nic ni pomagal deloval je kot bi blo kaj y graficnimi driverji narobe
<rejven> lin
<rejven> link http://www.shrani.si/f/11/de/4OUYCZfo/29042011057.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hm..zgleda tko ja
<CrazyLemon> si instalirau driverje v nattyu ?
<rejven> nope po ugrejdu nic
<rejven> je deloval ql tudi compiz
<CrazyLemon> kere driverje si pa prej mel ?
<rejven> od nvidie tiste ki ti jih ponudi
<CrazyLemon> a prav od nvidia al opensource ?
<rejven> ne zaprtokodne
<nafisa> dobr fleš ;)
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bilo pametno instalirat taprave gonilnike :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> ker men se zdi da stari nvidia gonilniki ne podpirajo xserverja k je v nattyu
<rejven> omfg
<rejven> ydej to zvem <
<rejven> >)
<rejven> c bom potegnu dol pa reinstalu againnnn! >P
<CrazyLemon> We have a newer version (270.29), but beta of course, in Natty repos already.
<CrazyLemon> And that one is needed for Natty's xserver 1.10 rc2.
<CrazyLemon> No need to try older versions and break the xserver system with them.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš za eno kartico ?
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov :)
<rejven> ma 8600
<bogdanov> eome bo crazy kva ti
<rejven> omg pa se ubuntu.com je ygleda dol padu
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> jst bom pocaku
<bogdanov> 3 dni
<bogdanov> pol sele
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma evo..pomagam kle :D
<bogdanov> download
<bogdanov> aha kul
<nafisa> bogdanov, jst pa že mam liveUSB narejen ...
<nafisa> sam mi zadeva ni všeč
<rejven> js sm tud reku da bom pocakal pol pa gledam un upgrejt button pa me je prememilo>
<bogdanov> nafisa zakaj ne
<bogdanov> men je full bols
<bogdanov> k use hitrj nalozi
<bogdanov> nepa cd
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> edino, če je v classic res tko, kot imam zdaj ...
<CrazyLemon> rejven
<bogdanov> sploh ve uporablas
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.06/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<bogdanov> live
<Seniorita> NVIDIA - Download Drivers
<CrazyLemon> tole wgetaš
<CrazyLemon> chmod +x-aš
<nafisa> jst mam 10 inčn ekran
<CrazyLemon> in nato zalaufaš ./
<LorD_DDooM> :x
<nafisa> pa un slidebar na strani ...
<nafisa> za bruhat
<bogdanov> nafisa
<LorD_DDooM> Saj Launcher lahk pomanjšaš
<bogdanov> a ne laufa
<rejven> ymanjsi ikonce
<bogdanov> gladko
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> laufa ja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kako? :)
<bogdanov> mah jst mam na netbooku sekr 9.04
<bogdanov> haha
<rejven> crayz ce sploh ne morm not kak naj pol to nardim _>
<CrazyLemon> rejven reku sm ti jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt f1
<bogdanov> crazy pridan
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa na začetku izbereš "recovery mode"
<CrazyLemon> in nato netroot
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bogdanov> lol
<LorD_DDooM> pa tam po experimental imaš opcijo |-------x----| Launcher
<rejven> ce dam recoverz mode se mi ustavi tam nekje na sred :(
<CrazyLemon> rejven kaj pa ko si vidu tiste crte..si pritisnu ctrl alt f1 tko kot sm reku prej 3x? :>
<nafisa> bogdanov, dela ... laufa ... vse ok ...
<rejven> ko sem pritisnil so se pojavile
<nafisa> sam look ni tak, k bi mi bil všeč
<rejven> prej je samo dash utripal
<rejven> >>
<CrazyLemon> ma ti neki ne delas prav :D
<rejven> xD
<rejven> nevm kaj mas ya falit tuki>>
<bogdanov> rejven
<rejven> povej
<bogdanov> sudo rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti mu govor ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ce to nalozi
<rejven> sej itak ne pridem do konyole >>
<bogdanov> gonilnike
<bogdanov> :))
<rejven> ma kdo torrent lin za x64 ker mi ubuntu.com ne odpre...
<CrazyLemon> rejven
<CrazyLemon> topic poglej gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> al pa tisto novico katero si komentiral recimo
<CrazyLemon> tudi tam mas linke
<CrazyLemon> think people think! :D
<rejven> sem nasel hvala :)
<nafisa> http://goo.gl/AUijh
<Seniorita> Index of /pub/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/natty
<nafisa> ko bo padal dež, boš osamljena ...
<CrazyLemon> ko bo padal sneg, boš potrebna ...
<CrazyLemon> ko bo padal pesek, boš žalostna ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<rejven> dolga je se do snega...:)
 * CrazyLemon bored :)
<rejven> >>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kana fore
<uni4dfx> js že cel dan seedam 2 natty ISOta in sploh noče it prek 500KB/s
<CrazyLemon> a arnesova al ubuntu.com ?
<rejven> folku ne dogaja vsakih 5 minut kaj popravlat :>
<uni4dfx> ubuntu.com?
<CrazyLemon> ja..tiste linke k dobis na release.ubuntu.com/natty :)
<uni4dfx> yes
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ko bo sneg padu, bom depresivna
<nafisa> ne pa po******
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h73T4gLyZNw&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kingston - Bossa noga (videospot)
<rejven> a je mogece v live cdju ubuntuja kak opcija, da povrnes vse na privzete nastavitve, da ni treba ponovn istall?
<CrazyLemon> jah..a si dal posebej /home particijo ko si instalirau 10.10 ?
<nafisa> ne dotikaj se je tam tam tam pa naj bo noč ali sončen dan ...
<rejven> next next je bil install :>
<CrazyLemon> pol si shrani vse iz /home -a
<CrazyLemon> in nato skopiraš vse nazaj
<CrazyLemon> mislim..skrite mape
<CrazyLemon> tam se skrivajo nastavitve :D
<rejven> jp ravno prenasam na zunanji disk
<rejven> do tega sem sam prisel .))
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<rejven> xD
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> rejvar
<rejven> jah kaj js js kriv če na lepem crkne vseskup
<rejven> kaj sm js
<bogdanov> :))
<rejven> :>
<CrazyLemon> tip je zrihtal tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> you're on a roll !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> rejven
<bogdanov> prodj men
<bogdanov> plato proc
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> crazyju
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> paj zmenen
<rejven> lubuntuja lih ne poznam
<bogdanov> ;)
<rejven> sraufat znam nic se bat :> žejnega cez vodu me nebosta peljala :>
<rejven> vodo
<rejven> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma kaj ti polet
<bogdanov> kompjuter
<bogdanov> uzuni bejbe cakajo
<rejven> diplomo pisem~cel dan :(
<CrazyLemon> laze bogdanov ..js sm bil zunaj pa ni niti ene!
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ti
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti kr ostan not!
<bogdanov> ks
<bogdanov> bogu iza nogu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mi prav en k je iz KRANJA..mislim...a je sploh kera vecja vas od KRANJA?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<rejven> sami frajrč :>ki vidim ~
<rejven> frajrji afk
<CrazyLemon> rejven kaj je tema seminarske?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> KRANSTERDAM TU PA TAM
<bogdanov> aaaaa
<rejven> prostitucija
<bogdanov> as gledu zih
<bogdanov> gaj usak kle
<bogdanov> :P
<rejven> v amsterdamu
<rejven> empiricno je slo že mimo se teorijo pisem
<rejven>  :>
<CrazyLemon> no fant dj  zresni se
<CrazyLemon> pa povej temo :D
<bogdanov> rejven
<bogdanov> zrihti
<rejven> maš kaj nasvetov beje si teoretičlno načitan?
<bogdanov> enga
<bogdanov> tipa
<bogdanov> crazyju
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mrs mona :D
<bogdanov> ka si mona model
<bogdanov> :)))
<rejven> black cock?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> fi 30
<rejven> fi je mal huda
<rejven> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/clanek/7838
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<bogdanov> crazy!!
<rejven> baje ma kresalo neki v hisi mal povprašaj:)
<bogdanov> hjhaha
<rejven> kresalova
<bogdanov> rili=?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tko lame pa spet nisem..moje omrezje je zasciteno
<CrazyLemon> mac proteksn bejbi!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<rejven> lolj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy kva pa movie?
<CrazyLemon> jebi se ti in movie
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm ti 4x napisal muvije
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> just go with it
<bogdanov> sm use gledu
<CrazyLemon> ne kakaj
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> cortiba 02 fix
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> si vidu sukala ?????
<CrazyLemon> dobili ga hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a je
<bogdanov> res
<CrazyLemon> eeee moj gorane hahaha
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> ma tos brau na
<bogdanov> nogomaniji
<CrazyLemon> ma povsod pisejo o tem :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bom
<bogdanov> mogu
<bogdanov> jst u prvo slovensko
<bogdanov> pa bos
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zame stavu
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu ti njega...1.9mio €
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> a igrau s tipom nogomet ko je biu v kopru
<bogdanov> pa +1 je dau handicap
<bogdanov> toje bla kvota
<bogdanov> 3
<bogdanov> torej
<bogdanov> 6 mio E
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> aja se davk
<bogdanov> 5,8
<CrazyLemon> kak davk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marek: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jah kj zadev
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res..tko so ga dobili
<bogdanov> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-29
<CrazyLemon> the hit list sm pogledal..gremo naprej
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<bogdanov> just go with it
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=69978
<Seniorita> Izklop | Ur�ka �epin kot vremenarka
<bogdanov> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<alyosha_> ta CrazyLemon mona:D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> men se pa ne da na Å¡iht :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jeremias: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<nafisa> alyosha_, priden bodi, da te ne bo spet :)
<alyosha_> pff grem jaz do njega domov in ga kickam mona:D
<nafisa> alyosha_, kje pa si? :P
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> jutro, napsy
 * nafisa skor mal ponosna na nove fotke, čeprav so posnete z webcam :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<BigWhale> url pls
<nafisa> url od česa?
<BigWhale> * nafisa skor mal ponosna na nove fotke, čeprav so posnete z webcam :))
<nafisa> ok, na pvt
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> ta ra ra ra ra ra ra ra ... madona, kak zvonovi pojejo
<jodlajodla> lol
<nafisa> a ta pa skos gor pa dol skače?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Tadej> kaj vsi poroko gledate al kaj :D
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> iii
<Tadej> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ da ne bos spet letel!! :))))
<Tadej> lp
<nafisa> lp, Tadej
<Tadej> lp nafisa
<Tadej> kako smo?
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa zakon slikca http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/image001.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> & lp all
<Tadej> :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, čist zate
<nafisa> :D
<Tadej> ppl 3GHz P4 mi laufa na cca 70˚C
<Tadej> a je to normalno
<Tadej> pri odprti kišti...
<CrazyLemon> a renderiras muvi ?
<nafisa> ne, ni normalno ...
<CrazyLemon> gledas 1080p video ?
<Tadej> ne
<Tadej> to sploh ne morem ker steka :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ne..ni normalno :)
<Tadej> sam na youtube mi en komad laufa pa utorrent neki loada :D
<CrazyLemon> no ustavi komad na yt
<CrazyLemon> oz zapri yt
<CrazyLemon> pa pocakaj 2min pa preveri temp
<nafisa> saj torrent klienti ponavad tud fajn obremenjujejo komp
<Tadej> zdej skace med 63 in 64
<Tadej> zdi se mi da z vsako novo verzijo FF zadeva bolj obremeni pc
<Tadej> kdaj ga ze sam scrolanje po fb zjebe pa zasteka za neki cajta
<Tadej> na 62 stopinj je zdej
<Tadej> to je prakticno idle
<Tadej> sam brez yt ne gre :)
<Tadej> se bo pa peku
<nafisa> chromium si daj gor
<Tadej> prej k crkne prej bom mel izgovor za novega
<nafisa> men komp zmrzne, če laufam FF
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> nafisa: mam win7 :P
<nafisa> pol pa chrome
<nafisa> saj isti k*****
<Tadej> moram dat se tle ubuntu, da vidim ce bo kaj bolj
<Tadej> nafisa: tud chrome sem mel pa ni neke bistvene razlike v delovanju
<CrazyLemon> win7 na p4 ? ti pa prav izzivas usodo ane :))
<nafisa> men se komp velik manj greje, odkar sem na ubuntu
<Tadej> vsak prvo dela mal hitrej pol pa po dolocenem casu jebe
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sej je 3GHz z ht
<Tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..po moje vse kar ni dual core verjetno bl svoh laufa w7
<Tadej> cudezev ni za pricakovat :)
<Tadej> nc se bom zdej zakuru pa ubuntu gor vrgu :P
<Tadej> placa na disku je dost
<Tadej> kira je zdej zadnja verzija?
<Tadej> !google download ubuntu
<Seniorita> Download | Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/6kc8V2SK
<Seniorita> wc pogovor - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> dobr! :D
<CrazyLemon> Tadej topic :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: lol :)
<Tadej> ej kako postimam grub ce sem dal winxp cez ubuntu
<Tadej> oz na drugo particijo
<zdobersek> sudo update-grub
<zdobersek> to avtomaticno postima
<Tadej> kako pa pridem v ubuntu
<Tadej> z install cdjem?
<zdobersek> lahk se gres pa sam igrat.
<Tadej> al live?
<Tadej> ce grem z live na ubuntu pa dal update-grub
<Tadej> a bo laufalo?
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce
<zdobersek> najbolj ziher, da gres v ubuntu
<Tadej> kako?
<Tadej> ce grub ne laufa?? :)
<zdobersek> dobra.
<zdobersek> v live potem, mountas ubuntu disk,
<zdobersek> in probas update-grub zalaufat
<zdobersek> ali podobno ...
<CrazyLemon> update-grub ne bo dovolj
<CrazyLemon> reinstall grub2 pa bo :)
<zdobersek> party breaker!
<CrazyLemon> sorry no! sej grem!
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<zdobersek> ciao.
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> a moram mountat?
<zdobersek> ja, drugac sploh ne mores pisat na disk
<Tadej> hja logično :)
<Tadej> A JE KAKO POSEBNO PRAVILO KAKO / MOUNTAM?
<Tadej> pardon za caps ...
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki.ubuntu.com Reinstall grub2
<Seniorita> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * CrazyLemon hides again :/
<zdobersek> GO AWAY
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> grem jst
<zdobersek> ker mam prevec kofeina v krvi
<zdobersek> in moram spucat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zakaj update-grub ne bi bil dost?
<zdobersek> to se zdebatiramo, ap picim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker je winxp povozu grub ? :)
<zdobersek> kaj ce pa sam pozenes ... grub-install ?
<CrazyLemon> kako pa  poves grub-installu kam naj da grub? :)
<zdobersek> prvi argument?
<zdobersek> vredu, boljs da reinstaliras.
<zdobersek> sam ce si überkül, pozenes grub-install.
<zdobersek> sam da se ve.
<CrazyLemon> js pa tem pravim da ni sam grub-install
<CrazyLemon> moras mu podat se mount point ter disk
<zdobersek> predam se, grem afk
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<zdobersek> zakva pidgin ne podpira /name komande?!!
<CrazyLemon> zato ker saks!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..kaj za vraga je /name komanda ?
<zdobersek> da nick spremenis
<zdobersek> al je to /nick?
<CrazyLemon> /nick
<zdobersek> kva, a nej empathy uporabljam
<zdobersek> ustrelim se rajs
<CrazyLemon> xchat! al pa irssi
<zdobersekAfk> lej k dela :D:D
<zdobersekAfk> (ustrelu bi se v nogo, ne bom umru zard empathyja, fuj.)
<zdobersekAfk> ciao.
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersekAfk> LOL @ http://twitter.com/#!/search/QILF
<Seniorita> Twitter
<Tadej> folk kaj ubuntu odgovarja
<Tadej> ht on/off?
<christooss_> skynet 8dni obstaja pa je že našel ubuntu-si :(
<christooss_> :)
<pojmanimam> :)
<pojmanimam> alo
<pojmanimam> a je kdo updejtal zadevo na 11.04
<pojmanimam> ?
<christooss_> jst
<christooss_> skor vsi tuakj
<pojmanimam>  a ti dela vse normalno?
<christooss_> sorta
<christooss_> :)
<pojmanimam> pm ... meni pa ni naredlo tako kot mora ...  :S
<christooss_> kar pomeni?
<pojmanimam> sploh ne morem odpret kaksnih nastavitev al pa kaj brez konzole ... mi je zginil gumb za aplikacije .. pa take zadeve :S
<christooss_> hm
<christooss_> wierd
<pojmanimam> mja ... pac zanima me ce je se komu mogoce isto naredlo ...
<pojmanimam> ne bo druge kot pa ponovno instalirat :)
<christooss_> ponovno inštalirat arch linux :)
<christooss_> vsaj jst bom zdej migriral
<christooss_> arch way > cannonical way
<LorD_DDooM> Meni se je isto naredilo (izgubil aplikacije na launcherju), samo sem logoutal in zdaj dela
<pojmanimam> meni pa ne ... sm poskusal tudi to ... pa nic ... itak sm pa bol frisn glede linuxa :)
<pojmanimam> sm ga zacel sele uporabljat ... pa mi je ql ... sam tu pa tam me se kaj zajebava  (zadnjic so mi crknali drajveri za grafo ... ceprav mi ni jasno kako ... )
<christooss_> !google unity default settigns
<Seniorita> Unity default preference settings? http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/44806-Unity-default-preference-settings
<christooss_> mal poguglej kako spravt unity na default verzije
<LorD_DDooM> Kak crknili?
<pojmanimam> christooss ... pojma nimam ... sam meni je lazje na novo instalirat ker pac se nimam kaj gor .. in takoj updejtat ... pol bom pa videl ce deluje kakor je treba :)
<pojmanimam> lord ... po bootu me ni spustlo naprej ...
<pojmanimam> ampak je ostalo pri konzoli
<pojmanimam> mislim pri terminalu me je pustlo ...
<pojmanimam> in sem moral prek terminala downloadat drajverje pa na novo instalirat ... potem je pa bilo ok
<LorD_DDooM> To imaš AMD kartico?
<uporabnik> ze namescamo
<uporabnik> a je bil kak odgovor na HT?
<pojmanimam> ne ... geforce
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<uporabnik> damn :)
<uporabnik> ppl a obstaja bsplayer za linux?
<Sky[x]> itak
<Sky[x]> VLC player
<Sky[x]> sam mal drgač se imenuje :D
<uporabnik> pa ma subtitle tako urejene kakor bspalyer
<uporabnik> player
<uporabnik> ker bs jih sam najde
<uporabnik> sam za to se mi gre, da mi jih ni treba iskat :)
<christooss_> vlc mislm da tud podpira to
<christooss_> če je v isti mapi da auto predvaja
<uporabnik> nene
<uporabnik> da jih sam na internetu poisce
<uporabnik> damn cpu je se kr na 70˚C
<uporabnik> tudi z ubuntu
<uporabnik> pa nc ne dela
<uporabnik> cisti idle pa kuha
<uporabnik> bo treba nazaj na win, tam vsaj nekaj dela da pride do 70 :P
<uporabnik> pa se bsplayerja ni
<uporabnik> :S
<uporabnik> kje pa ma nov ubuntu kak admin pa settings...
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<uporabnik> pa kaj je treba skoz neki spreminjat :)
<uporabnik> rad bi nastavu, da grub primarno win zalaufa
<Sky[x]> grub2.conf urediš
<Sky[x]> mislm da
<Sky[x]> al en lts fajl pa je :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 0 AD velikopotezna open source RTS igra  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4350/new/posts/
<uporabnik> hmm
<uporabnik> moram popravit menu.lst
<uporabnik> sam ga ni...
<Mikoar> jst tud iskal menu.lst na 11.04
<Mikoar> hotel sem disablat noter startup splash screen
<Sky[x]> neki druzga ma grub2 mislm d
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> sesauc je naredu svoje
<Tadej> cpu lazje diha :D
<Tadej> za 10 stopinj je temp padla
<christooss_> samo 10 stopinj :P :) men je ratal laptop za 40 stopinj spravt dol
<Tadej> ja dobr laptop je druga scena
<Tadej> ce se tam zabase nima zrak od kje pridt zraven
<Tadej> a mislis da bi lahko s cem emuliral bsplayer?
<Tadej> ce bi to slo bi lahko ubuntu tud na tej masini laufal :)
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8481330/Alarm-over-EU-Great-Firewall-proposal.html
<Seniorita> Alarm over EU 'Great Firewall' proposal - Telegraph
<nafisa> en dan, ko ne bo dešja, grem še jst na pumpo spihat mojga lapija topija
<christooss_> Tadej a z wine ne dela
<Tadej> christooss_: nic se nisem probal
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> zanima me ce se predvajalnik tud da
<christooss_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1072
<Tadej> nafisa: laptopa moras odpret
<christooss_> slabo kaže
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - BS Player
<Tadej> ker se prah preplete pa nardi k eno deko cez reže
<christooss_> garbage pa bronze
<christooss_> nafisa Tadej ma res
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> ne smem, Tadej
<Tadej> ce sam spihas nic ne nardis
<nafisa> Å¡e mesc pa pol
<Tadej> razen mogoce ventilator nateras v obrate in ga unicis :)
 * alyosha_ kick CrazyLemon 
<alyoha> Tadej kaj maš original vent na P4?
<Tadej> alyoha: ja
<alyoha> jaz sem ga kasen teden nazaj menjal
<alyoha> ker je blo isto
<alyoha> delal na 60+ stopinjah
<alyoha> zdj pa dela na 40
<alyoha> z ventom za 10€
<Tadej> aja
<Tadej> kirga si pa vzel?
<Tadej> zdej je na 55˚C
<alyoha> ma nekega socjalnega ful
<alyoha> mislim da je precej vseeno kaj uzames
<Tadej> mas kak link?
<alyoha> niti ne ker sem ga kupu u trgovini
<alyoha> caki pogledam skatlo:D
<alyoha> edino ja...je galsen precej ker ga vrti na 3k rpm skoraj
<alyoha> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2200022715/hladilnik-xilence-cpu-amd-k7
<Seniorita> Hladilnik Xilence CPU AMD K7 - mimovrste=)
<alyoha> neki takega samo ni točno ta mislim da
<Tadej> aha
<alyoha> ne ne ni točno ta ne:D
<Tadej> hmm
<Tadej> raje mam 10 stopinj visjo temp pa da je malce tišji :)
<alyoha> hehe ma če uzameš kašen tišji nebo hudega
<alyoha> dobiš po 10 - 15€ marsikaj
<alyoha> samo moraš naročit iz online
<alyoha> jaz nisem mel časa sem mogu kupit prvo kar sem najdu:D
<CrazyLemon> alyoha kaj si nepismen da niti svojega imena ne znas napisat? :)))
<CrazyLemon> modela :D
<nafisa> ah, kako sem sita fukfehtarjev po chatih ... :S
<CrazyLemon> dobr no..ne bom več težiu.. :S
<miha> :D
<alyoha> ma kae CrazyLemon da te naum pretepu maketa!
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej nepismeni nehaj no
<CrazyLemon> :))
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a je kdo tu? :)
<CrazyLemon> spet tezave? :S
<jodlajodla> no ja :D
<jodlajodla> sem potem rešil tist zaplet s štekanjem - naredil clean install 11.04
<jodlajodla> sedaj mi nagaja samo miš -.-"
<CrazyLemon> cak..ne nam povedat..bomo telepatsko prebral tvoje misli! da bo bl zanimivo!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<jodlajodla> lol, če nimam pojma kako povedat
<CrazyLemon> jah pol pa bod tiho..pa je problem resen :D
<jodlajodla> na vsake tolk časa kr zamrzne
<jodlajodla> če ni :P
<CrazyLemon> si pregledal loge ?
<jodlajodla> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> kako ves da ti prav miska povzroca probleme?
<jodlajodla> sem dal potem dodaten gonilnik gor, pa je bla situacija taka kot včeraj; sicer pa računam da je za to težavo bolj kriv driver za grafično
<jodlajodla> bi moral gledat film, če bi hotel videt, če vse skupaj zašteka..
<jodlajodla> brb, samo da grem na ubuntu :)
<alyoha> CrazyLemon si dal gor ze 11.04?
<CrazyLemon> nepismeni sm ja
<alyoha> ma ti si nepismen mona
<alyoha> :D
<alyoha> valja?
<CrazyLemon> moj nick je normalen..tvoj ni :D
<alyoha> sem se preimenoval kaj
<alyoha> kaj
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma tko..moraš par dni nonstop uporabljat da se navadis na trike :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..si se preimenoval v aljoho
<alyoha> pst!
<CrazyLemon> tip ni aloha..ampak aljoha
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyoha> ma tko deluje usenormalnO?
<CrazyLemon> kot siptar :D
<alyoha> ma ti si Å¡ipac mona
<CrazyLemon> alyoha meni ja...nekaterim ne :D
<alyoha> zdj te pridem pretepst
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde aljoha ena..pridi! :D
<alyoha> dej dej
<alyoha> :D
<alyoha> mram si dat to novo verzijo
<alyoha> gor ki ta mi malo Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> in misliš da ti una ne bo? :D
<alyoha> samo moram prej sejvat stvari
<alyoha> buu
<alyoha> mozno da ne:D
<alyoha> ugalvnem
<alyoha> kaj če dam u oblak mi tam ostane
<alyoha> ko formatiram
<alyoha> al ne?
<jodlajodla> back, sem potrdil težavo s tem, da vse skupaj zašteka, ne samo miš
<jodlajodla> to bo najbrž rešil kakšen gonilnik?
<CrazyLemon> alyoha mislis dropbox?
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla zakaj pa ti kr naenkrat vse steka?
<alyoha> in eno in drgugo
<jodlajodla> nevem, recimo če kliknem gumb za login na fb, slo-tech, ... zašteka -.-"
<alyoha> dropbox mislim da zbrise ne
<jodlajodla> btw, če grem čez tiste indikatorje v zgornji vrstici mi preden izpiše vsebino naredi kar belo ozadje za tistim menijem... je to normalno?
<CrazyLemon> alyoha ce ti rocno ne zbrises se nic ne zbrise :)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla screenshot :)
<alyoha> CrazyLemon če formatiram?
<jodlajodla> težko, ker je to samo če preskočim direktno iz enega na drug meni
<alyoha> se use zbriše wlda
<CrazyLemon> alyoha razn ce ne kliknes na fajl in zbrises se ne zbrise :)
<CrazyLemon> alyoha ja..ampak takrat ne laufa dropbox jebote
<CrazyLemon> kako bo on vedu da si ti zbrisau če sploh ne laufa
<alyoha> če si me zajebal te bom res prisu pretepst!
<alyoha> ke tip res
<alyoha> d0h
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma boš sisau ti veslo a veš mali!? :D
<alyoha> pff
<alyoha> bom poklcial gang iz markovca mona
<alyoha> boš vidu ti:DD
<CrazyLemon> dobro..nestoj mi zdej z gangom grozit
<CrazyLemon> ce ne ti bom js poklicau gang iz vrtca marjetica
<CrazyLemon> bos vidu ti vraga
<jodlajodla> a probam driver iz uradne strani - če je sploh drugačen od tega, ki je trenutno ponujen pod dodatnimi driverji?
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla primerjaj verzije :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoce je cist enak
<jodlajodla> + na vsake tok časa mi kr nekaj piska o.O
<alyoha> stari danes bi mogu videt kašno pico je nardila tašča:DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyoha> skoraj bi se smejal
<jodlajodla> razen če je to ta sound od tega chat-a :D
<alyoha> samo sem se mogu zadrzat
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> sej vidis da piska vedno ko omenim tvoj nick
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyoha lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi slikau? :S
<alyoha> pizda sj je Å¡e ostalo
<alyoha> samo nimam kako dat na pc:/
<CrazyLemon> sej mas androida clovek..poslji na mail fotko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyoha> stari testo..paradajz in tko samo za foro kao gor sir
<alyoha> tko črtice majhne:D
<alyoha> hmm prek wlana lahko ja
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne spomnem se, da bi ti pri meni za kaj fehtaru ... hmmm
<alyoha> bom slikaw pol ko gre ja pa bom dal online
<alyoha> nmj res
<alyoha> ooo nafisa
<alyoha> kva je zdj
<alyoha> kje se skrivaš:D
<nafisa> oj, alyoha
<nafisa> ma, kje se skrivam
<nafisa> a me ne slišiš?
<nafisa> pizdim nad Å¡efom
<alyoha> hehe
<alyoha> pravilno:D
<nafisa> mater, kake mi prbija ... en se je kr prlimu tam ... a reku mu je, naj pokliče 15 minut prek, ko pride ... jst bi lahko bla pa v MB
<alyoha> c c c
<alyoha> pretepi jih drugič ni druge
<alyoha> :D
<jodlajodla_> eh.. nič ne bo z 11.04 -.-"
<jodlajodla_> šteka, net meče ven, problem z zgornjim menijem, ...
<bobe__> jodlajodla_: zakaj? jaz ravno delam upgrade ...
<bobe__> ampak nadgradi pa se ok?
<miha> :)
<bobe__> tist pol so minorni problemi :)
<jodlajodla_> pri nadgradnji je bilo sicer vse vredu poleg tega, da sem potem naredil clean install, ker so dodatni driverji popolnoma "zgrešeni"
<jodlajodla_> ravno to odvrača uporabnike -.-"
<jodlajodla_> 10.10 je bil vredu, samo se mi ne da več nameščat in to :D
<jodlajodla_> bom počakal na 11.10 oz. 12.04 :)
<bobe__> a ni sam tako, da upgrade onemogoči 3rd party repote, ki jih moraš potem vključit nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> tudi med drugim
<jodlajodla_> v mojem primeru sem moral brisat opensource driverje, če sem hotel, da je tist iz ATI strani potem delal - na 10.10
<bobe__> no bomo videli
<jodlajodla_> mogoče bom pa potem probal fedoro :D
<t3ch> day gentoo gor
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> lah binary installas z builds.m5it.org
<t3ch> builds.m5it.co.cc
<t3ch> evn
<jodlajodla_> da pogledam najprej kako zgleda :)
<t3ch> zgleda tak kot si ga skup nareis
<jodlajodla_> sicer sem že računal na arch ampak po ogledu vodiča za namestitev no go :D
<t3ch> jodlajodla_
<t3ch> http://gentoo.m5it.org/
<Seniorita> gentoo binary packages
<t3ch> tak zgleja
<t3ch> screenshots
<t3ch> :)
<miha> wassaa
<t3ch> yo miha
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> miha reconnect na irc.freenode.org:7000 na ssl
<t3ch> :)
<miha> zakaj
<t3ch> tak da re tezje snifat
<t3ch> :)
<miha> sj to je javno
<t3ch> al mislis da admini lah vseeno berejo ka pises
<t3ch> ja tu ja
<t3ch> sam ce snifas
<t3ch> kao
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ves ka mislim
<t3ch> pa ce si prek sslja
<jodlajodla_> grem, hvala za pomoč, ajd :)
<miha> ja no kaj. freenode ni za take stvari. obstajajo boljši irci za anon :D
<miha> http://anonops.net/
<Seniorita> AnonOps.net
<t3ch> svetovna slikica
<t3ch> :)
<miha> al pa od wikil****
<miha> http://freenode.si/wikiirc/ tu so navodila
<Seniorita> irc tutorial
<CrazyLemon> grem si zagrenit zivljenje ter omogocit proprietary gonilnike ! :D
<Mikoar> men pa glih proprietary delajo ql
<CrazyLemon> men opensource delajo normalno
<nafisa> nehi mi morit, no
<CrazyLemon> razn par glitchev
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> na napačnem ekranu
<nafisa> :\
<Mikoar> a ni opensource == proprietary ?
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar proprietary = closed source
<miha> !translate en sl proprietary
<Seniorita> lastniške
<CrazyLemon> bravo Seniorita !
<miha> !translate en sl proprietary drivers
<Seniorita> lastniške gonilnike
<nafisa> lastniška pogodba :D lol
<miha> nafisa: zveni kot SM a
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ne, miha ...
<nafisa> zveni kot DS
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> sam da miha ne ve, kaj je DS :D haha
<miha> kaj je t
<miha> o
<nafisa> ne bom tule razlagala ...
<nafisa> ni za otroke
<CrazyLemon> drzimo pesti!
<CrazyLemon> worka!
<miha> http://www.finance.si/310609/Kaj-je-rop-banke-proti-Zaresu-LDS-in-SD
<Seniorita> Kaj je rop banke proti Zaresu, LDS in SD?  - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> ker neumn naslov :S
<alyoha> neumen maresničen
<alyoha> :D
<alyoha> lopovi grdi politiki
<alyoha> use u parlament in jih zažgat
<alyoha> kill em all!
<miha> ah ne
<miha> na zavod pa je, če pahor ne more preživet s 3 jurji, naj proba z 250 € :)
<miha> za vsakega raste rožca na sveti
<alyoha> ja ja če bi blo tko
<alyoha> on če gre na zavod
<alyoha> bo dobival nadomestilo
<alyoha> kar je krepko čez 250€ glede na njegovo plačo
<miha> sam 1 leto.. lahk vmes najde službo? :)
<alyoha> lopovi frdi
<alyoha> je blo lih enkrat na previrjeno
<alyoha> kao
<alyoha> ko vlada konča ne
<alyoha> so usi brezposelni
<alyoha> tej kiniso u novi vladi
<alyoha> in tip je pobiral 5000€ mesečno
<alyoha> in kao nemora si nat sluzbe
<alyoha> ful se trudi pa nemora
<alyoha> smrad grdi
<alyoha> sploh no comment
<CrazyLemon> lol..kaj pa oni poberejo ..samo to nadomestilo...če zgubijo službo..mnogi jo ne
<alyoha> ma kaj ma za dobijat nadomestilo
<alyoha> ze tko je zivel na naš račun 4 leta
<alyoha> zdj bo pa Å¡e eno
<alyoha> ker kao nima vec dela
<alyoha> kdo bo meni dal nadomestilo
<alyoha> pizde grde
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi dobil nadomestila? če lahko direktorji po odpovedi dobijo odpravnino...zakaj oni ne bi dobili nadomestila?
<CrazyLemon> je bistveno manjse kot odpravnina :)
<alyoha> kaj še zagovarjal jih boš
<alyoha> ne mi s takimi sploh
<alyoha> 200€ naj mu dajo
<alyoha> tolko kot meni al pa tebi
<CrazyLemon> ker mi2 sva enaka kot oni? :)
<alyoha> in unimm direktorjem odpravnine...če je firma privat naj dela kar če
<miha> CrazyLemon: če tko gledamo, je bil miljonček kramarju najboljša naložba.. tle maš miljonček, sam pust pr mer našo državno banko
<alyoha> če pa je drzavna pa tudi nima kaj dobivat
<alyoha> CrazyLemon kaj smo drugačni?
<miha> z 1 bogim miljonom so rešl tisoče delovnih mest
<miha> .D
<alyoha> razen imena in priimka čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> miha a je res bil? banka je Å¡e vedno v razsulu
<CrazyLemon> tko da so vrgli miljon v nic :)
<miha> hehe
<alyoha> kaj pa je en mio za slovenijo...mi mamo itak polno lahko delimo brez problema
<CrazyLemon> alyoha seveda smo drugacni..oni prinasajo dolocene odlocitve..mi pa sedimo za pcjem in si cohamo jajca :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: sam lej, če bi zidar pa tovšakova dobla miljonček, morda firmi ne bi propadli
<miha> tak da
<miha> treba premislit kaj se splača ane
<alyoha> ma dj CrazyLemon kaj govoriš...kašne odločitve sprejemajo?!
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj pa je njima en miljoncek?   :D
<alyoha> tašne debilne kot jih oni sprejemajo lahko moja sesdtra 13 letna sprejema
<CrazyLemon> alyoha reforme alyoha  reforme
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<alyoha> oz. moj brat 3 letni!
<miha> CrazyLemon: ampak se mi zdi, da so relativno mal zaslužl glede na ogromne pufe
<miha> večino keša je šlo, da so prikrival tist mal profita ki si ga naredl
<miha> slamnate zadeve ane
<miha> da sledi brišeš
<CrazyLemon> miha a si slisal za tajne racune tovsakove? in tistih kok..40mio € ? :)
<alyoha> ma pobrat jim use kar majo
<alyoha> hiše parcele
<alyoha> avte
<alyoha> use
<miha> CrazyLemon: Å¡e vedno manjka 200 miljonov pr bilanci..
<alyoha> prodat in dat socjalno Å¡ibkim
<alyoha> pizde ene
<CrazyLemon> miha ze..ampak osebni racuni pa bilanca podjetja sta loceni zadevi..ce ni s.p. :)
<miha> no ja
<miha> ampak pravim, pufov je dost več, kot vso premoženje vpletenih skupaj
<miha> to hočem rečt
<CrazyLemon> tko da je tistih 40mio € njena pokojnina :D
<alyoha> use pred zid!
<CrazyLemon> to ze..ampak to kot vidis ni vec njun problem..njima se jebe kok majo pufa podjetja ter zaposleni... ona2 sta si prikradla premozenje in bosta ju3 odprla novo podjetje (oz. sta ze)
<CrazyLemon> ter nadaljevala s svojim pocetjem
<miha> mhm
<alyoha> no crazy in to dovolijo tej ki ti praviš da morajo bit plačani več za njihove dobre odločitve!
<miha> smrtno kazen bo treba uvest, pa je
<miha> spucamo
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk zdej reces da je kriv pahor oz. vlada
<nafisa> to, miha!
<nafisa> smrtno kazen!
<miha> kriva sta drnovšek pa kučan
<alyoha> miha ja pobijali bojo pa itak nas navadne smrtnike
<CrazyLemon> ampak to oni ze pocnejo ze par vlad..pa nobena ni preprecila tega pocetja
<miha> onadva sta to zakuhala, ne pahor
<alyoha> oni itak niso nardili nič narobe
<CrazyLemon> miha no..tudi jansa jim ni kaj dost preprecu ane :)
<alyoha> meni ni jasno kako se komu ni ze zmešalo pa jih začel streljat
<miha> seveda jim je, jankovića je poslal stran od mercatorja, šrot in bavčar sta dobla pa od LDS (kramarja) kredite za igrat se
<CrazyLemon> alyoha zato ker imajo vec moci  kot si ti mislis da majo :)
<miha> menda ne trdiš, da šrot bil janšev človk? :)O
<CrazyLemon> in se jih noben ne upa dotaknih
<alyoha> ma dej no
<alyoha> povozim ga mona
<miha> alyoha: bravo :D
<alyoha> kašno moć majo?
<alyoha> kko me znervirajo te smrduhi ej nmj
<miha> UDBA te lahk ubije
<miha> to pa tud vse
<miha> oz proba ubit
<alyoha> če ga vidim da gre čez cesto ko ni prehoda ga zbijem sigurno
<miha> če jim rata
<CrazyLemon> miha em..jankovića poslal stran..hah.. a si vidu dobicke mercatorja v tistem obdobju? jankovic pa je z odhodom sam se profitiral :)
<alyoha> hahahha
<alyoha> UDBA:D
<miha> alyoha: ja, kaj se smeješ?
<miha> misliš da so se kr razpustil ?
<alyoha> ma to so neke wannabe sluzbe ki ni nic od njihj
<miha> udba se odcepla od sove in postala mafija
<miha> sj jih vidiš zdj na oblasti
<miha> trojček
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyoha> ma naj pridejo blizu bom jaz uzel od crazyja kio jih povozim use
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/blog/whoknow/socializem-d-o-o/58211
<Seniorita> Socializem d.o.o. :: whoknow :: Blog :: MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyoha> djdjdj sploh ne mi o te naši drzavi
<alyoha> ker bom znorel
<alyoha> se bom preselil u bosno mona tam usaj pričakuješ to
<alyoha> ne mi ko smo u neki wannabe EU drzavi dobri pošteni
<miha> lol
<alyoha> slovenija bi bla super drzava
<alyoha> če bi meli neke normalne voditelje
<alyoha> da bi bli kaj sposobni nardit
<alyoha> ne pa te kekce ko mamo ki delajo samo minus
<alyoha> sploh sploh
<CrazyLemon> ne mores imet normalnih voditeljev ce nimas absolutne vecine v parlamentu :)
<miha> ljudstvo ima vedno tako oblast, ki si jo zasluži
<alyoha> ja sj sami smo jih izvolli
<miha> če ti kej ni všeč pr pahorju, se poglej v ogledalo :D
<alyoha> samo ker itak ni izbire
<alyoha> usi so isti
<alyoha> kdo pa bi bil spodoben/sposoben da vodi drzavo
<alyoha> katira stranka?
<miha> alyoha: sj zadeva je preprosta, ustanoviš novo stranko in rabiš 4% glasov da si v parlamentu
<CrazyLemon> un..zuti :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ze..bivsi minister
<miha> alyoha: znaš kaj boljšega narest? :)
<alyoha> CrazyLemon vemo da ti si za ehjavca:D
<CrazyLemon> erjavec ni zuti...
<alyoha> miha nemoraš to kr tako ker je u sloveniji kolko 50% penzjonistov?
<miha> mal mn
<miha> okol 30%
<alyoha> in od njih nemoras pricakovat
<alyoha> nekih normalnih odlocitev
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> kaj zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa so to normalne odlocitve?
<nafisa> gremo vstajo narest al ne>?
<miha> nafisa: bi spankala katarinco?
<alyoha> :D
<nafisa> ma ne
<alyoha> to bomo jaz in CrazyLemon prevzeli:D
<nafisa> njo bi ...
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ok, ne bom tuki :D
<CrazyLemon> ce ne bi ona bi jo js :D
<alyoha> jobomo dobro našeškali:D
<alyoha> una je tudi ena hinavka lopovska ne
<nafisa> js sm mal prehard za tale kanal
<alyoha> banda hudičeva
<alyoha> pa katarinca sploh ne mara nobenega od nas ona je bolj za bullmastife:D
<nafisa> alyoha, kaj pa misliš, da sem hotla jst rečt, kaj bi jst z njo naredila?
<CrazyLemon> naah..to je bl "njen" za to
<nafisa> neki z ameriškim staffordom :D
<alyoha> nafisa hehe nevem:D
<alyoha> hahaha:d
<alyoha> ma oba sta ona2 za to
<alyoha> vlakec
<alyoha> :D
<alyoha> sick fucks
<alyoha> dj dj grem jaz rajši kaj pojest
<alyoha> bo bolj koristno
<alyoha> :D
<nafisa> a sinhrono rektalno plavanje ... to bi blo kr neki prijav v naši vladi, a? :D
<alyoha> ne pa da se tu nerviram u prazno
<alyoha> :DD
<Mikoar> hehe
<alyoha> bi blo bi:D
<miha> alyoha: ne se nervirat. to je igra in sesuli jih bomo.
<alyoha> ehh
<alyoha> grem jaz
<alyoha> kill em all!
<alyoha> :D
<miha> alyoha: ne lej, glavni trik, je da ti prepričujejo, da si ti manjšina. oni so manjšina. sam ostali so preveč razpredalčkani
<miha> to se bo spremenilo
<miha> tak da brez panike
<miha> sj vidiš kolk ljudi podpira to vlado.. 20%
<miha> torej
<miha> to je njihova zarota proti narodu
<miha> manjšina se gre oblast
<miha> seveda prezirajo referendume in če bi se dal, tud volitev ne bi blo
<nafisa> miha
<nafisa> nea se tak sekiraj, čuj
<miha> se ne sekiram
<nafisa> če hočeš pa u parlament it, pa samo nemi reči
<miha> ampak hvala za podporo
<nafisa> mene so skoraj tja zrinili
<miha> ne nafisa, jst bi Å¡el v SOVO
<miha> :D
<nafisa> pa sm se upirala s kremplji
<miha> parlament lahk greš ti
<nafisa> zakaj pa js??? :O
<miha> ker si punca
<miha> tebe lepš gledat na tv
<Mikoar> http://img580.imageshack.us/i/pahora1.jpg/
<Seniorita> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<miha> Mikoar: lol
<CrazyLemon> ooh god
 * CrazyLemon se strese
<nafisa> mene gledat po tv?
<nafisa> saj veš, da psov ne spuščajo v parlament
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> who let the dogs out who who who who :D
<nafisa> huhuhuhu ... jelinčiča so pa fajn stanjšali
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: Odstranitev Ubuntuja 11.04 in GRUB-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4907/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Odstranitev Ubuntuja 11.04 in GRUB-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4907/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Odstranitev Ubuntuja 11.04 in GRUB-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4907/new/posts/
<Grega> a vete, da je nov ubuntu izsel? a se vi spoznate kaj na to?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu saks
<Grega> a lahko mas ikone na namizju?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> al so lahko samo na strani?
<CrazyLemon> is icecream cold ? :D
<Grega> what is icecream?
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, relativno! Lahko je stopljen, lahk tud vreje na 100°!
<CrazyLemon> launcher in ubuntu! :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics or it didnt happen!
<Grega> vse je relativno, je rekel moj prijatelj
<Grega> ok, torej ikone yes.. ce slucajno ugotovim, da mi ta unitry ne odgovarja.. potem samo pri loginu zberem gnome in je to to? nic apt-getat dodatno?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> izberes ubuntu classic
<CrazyLemon> ne gnome
<Grega> to bi mogoce slo skoz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOfDgx37I4g&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Boiling icecream
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> !g boiling banana
<Seniorita> Boiled Green Bananas - Jamaica Travel and Culture .com http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.com/food_and_drink/green_banana.htm
<Grega> !g 2 girls 1 cup
<Seniorita> 2 girls 1 cup | 2girls1cup | two girls one cup | original video http://2girls1cup.nl/
<Grega> :>>>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> se dve vprasanji!
<CrazyLemon> ce ze moras!
<Grega> na netbooku sem namestil 11.04 alpha, ce ga zdaj apt updejtam ali imam final release?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> next question
<Grega> ali lahko pijem sampon?
<CrazyLemon> ce je baby sampon lahko..drugace odsvetujem
<Grega> kaj pa ce sem full zejn?
<CrazyLemon> in to je to za danes ! pridruzite se nam tudi naslednjic ob 19.00 v oddaji "ubuntu urice z krejzijem" . Lahko noc!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> se eno vprasanje!
<Grega> samo enoo
<CrazyLemon> si ze pokuru bonus..pa tudi oddaja se je koncala¨
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..off the air
<CrazyLemon> make it quick!
<CrazyLemon> pa naj ne bo o samponu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> quick is my second name!
<CrazyLemon> i bet it is!
<Grega> ok, torej... ta nov kernel na mojem netbooku ucitno ne valja, ker je vse black... ce pa izberem ob bootu naj uporabl prejsnji kernel pa dela OK.. kje lahko zberem da naj kr po defaultu boota neko old verzijo?
<CrazyLemon> ummmm
<CrazyLemon> obstaja en ukaz..s katerim poves kaj naj po defaultu boota
<CrazyLemon> (ce nic ne izberes)
<CrazyLemon> grub-default se imenuje ce se prav spomnem
<zdobersek> grub zeditas
<CrazyLemon> grub-set-default
<CrazyLemon> al pa tko kot zdobersek pravi..uredis /etc/default/grub mapo
<CrazyLemon> pa tam dolocis default
<Grega> saj to vam pravim
<Grega> da morem to nardit
<zdobersek> ubistvu initrd.img datoteko izbrises za ta kernel, pa /lib/modules/**kernelversion** direktorij izbrises
<zdobersek> in potem pozenes update-grub
<zdobersek> ne, CrazyLemon? Al bi moral reinstalirat grub?
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> še vedno misliš da bi lahk sam updejtu grub če je winxp povozu grub? :)
<CrazyLemon> gremo en experiment narest
<CrazyLemon> dej gor nek windows sistem
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt v ubuntu ter napisi update-grub
<CrazyLemon> pa rebootaj
<CrazyLemon> pa povej a dela :)
<zdobersek> pol sem prisu do tega, da bi moral se par komand pognat
<zdobersek> tko da se zdej strinjam, da je lazje grub na novo instalirat
<CrazyLemon> katere komande? :)
<zdobersek> menim pa, da ni nujno
<zdobersek> grub-*
<CrazyLemon> grub-bin2h            grub-mkfont           grub-probe
<CrazyLemon> grub-editenv          grub-mkimage          grub-reboot
<CrazyLemon> grub-install          grub-mkisofs          grub-script-check
<CrazyLemon> grub-mkconfig         grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2  grub-set-default
<CrazyLemon> grub-mkdevicemap      grub-mkrelpath        grub-setup
<CrazyLemon> grub-mkelfimage       grub-mkrescue
<CrazyLemon> vse te?
<Grega> why not!
<CrazyLemon> pa dejmo!
<zdobersek> VSE!
<zdobersek> DVAKRAT!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<zdobersek> tastara grafa je sla v maloro
<zdobersek> tko da moram zdej tanovo v kompu met
<zdobersek> ta je pa s Fermi chipsetom, tko da mi wayland ne dela po defaultu :/
<zdobersek> moram firmware pridobit iz nvidijinih gonilnikov, kar je pa jeba :/
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t465705/49
<Seniorita> Iz&#353;el Ubuntu 11.04 @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> dost folka je zadovoljnih
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa s-t ve!
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<zdobersek> na tem forumu so itak najboljse debate o teorijah zarote
<zdobersek> pa o neki magicni mizi, pa o 9/11
<CrazyLemon> magicni mizi?
<zdobersek> pa NWO pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> do tell more!
<zdobersek> !g miza site:slo-tech.com
<Seniorita> Miza za namizni tenis(pink ponk)  @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t238784
<zdobersek> -.-
<BigWhale> sploh ni magicna miza
<zdobersek> !g preroska miza site:slo-tech.com
<BigWhale> ne govor neumnosti no
<Seniorita> Miza, ki napove prihodnost @ Slo-Tech https://slo-tech.com/forum/t299458/149
<BigWhale> ampak je miza k prihodnost napoveduje
<BigWhale> in ce jo vprasas kaki bodo loto rezultati
<CrazyLemon> tko k hobotnica!
<BigWhale> pol zbezlja!
<BigWhale> miza je jasno boljs
<zdobersek> pac "it's a kind of magic!"
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk miza bolsa kot hobotnica
<BigWhale> zato k ma manj nog
<zdobersek> ker ma sam 4 noge?
<BigWhale> jasno ...
<CrazyLemon> lih zato ni bolsa..đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> the more the marrier
<BigWhale> jah odvsn
<BigWhale> sej hobotnicine lovke so v bistvu roke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<zdobersek> 8 rok, 0 nog
<BigWhale> ja
<zdobersek> in bezbroj priseskov
<zdobersek> so pa vsaj kompaktne
<BigWhale> kako mislis kompaktne?
<BigWhale> ce so mehkuzci
<BigWhale> :>
<zdobersek> jah no, nobena luknja jim ni premajhna
<zdobersek> octopussy
<zdobersek> jst bi tud rad, da me 2 miljardi ljudi gledata, ko se bom porocil! :/
<BigWhale> brez veze, ves kak pressure je to
<BigWhale> naus zdrzal
<BigWhale> :>
<zdobersek> mislim, racunu bi ogled, zato :)
<Sky[x]> kako ugotovit ket vse si prjavlen na gtalk ? :D
<Sky[x]> sem Å¡u v google pa dal odjavi me iz vseh sej :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Jaka: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<miha> BigWhale: pametna izjava :D
<BigWhale> miha, jest mam zmeri pametne izjave
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<bobe__> upgrade kubuntu 10.10 na 11.04  BP
<bobe__> zaenkrat Å¡e vse dela ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<bobe__> http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/04/29/1357225/Is-Canonical-the-Next-Apple
<Seniorita> Is Canonical the Next Apple? - Slashdot
<bobe__> bučke
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ a so res bucke? :)
<CrazyLemon> najprej gumbi..nato unity
<CrazyLemon> oboje very OS X-ish
<Mikoar> jezi me ko ne najdem teme ko bi naredla top bar cist crn z belim tekstom, okna pa svetla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: snemanje internetnega radia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4908/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] matija: snemanje internetnega radia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4908/new/posts/
<alyoha> CrazyLemon kaj to poberem Desktop CD al Alternate install CD?
<alyoha> iz tega linka ki je u topicu?
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<matijja> alternate je dobra stara inštalacija, prvo je pa live cd
<alyoha> aja CrazyLemon sem ti pozabu povedat da dbl whopper je bil ful dober:D
<alyoha> da ti delam mal guštow:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej jem sladoled in sem sit
<zdobersek> si ga povrel?
<alyoha> pa cookie dough tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da mi cisto nic ne delas gustov
<alyoha> dj dj
<alyoha> ne se delat kao ti pa nebi:D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ga bom zdej v trebuhu ;)
<alyoha> sj te bom peljal enkrat
<alyoha> danes sem reg. awto!
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<alyoha> pičkica:D
<alyoha> se boji:D
<CrazyLemon> no way je bil komentar za
<CrazyLemon> <alyoha> danes sem reg. awto!
<alyoha> kr izgovarjaj se zdj ja:D
<alyoha> in ja! brez da sem dal tipu 20€ sem naredu:D
<Mikoar> kuk je stal dbl whooper?
<alyoha> meni velik je 5,8
<alyoha> navaden je 5,2
<Mikoar> hm
<Mikoar> cakam da v celju ofnejo
<alyoha> samo burger je mislim da 3,,2
<alyoha> grem jaz gledat big bang
<alyoha> bbl
<Sky[x]> index za mojo domeno delam kšn dobr predlog tok da neki na hitrco nardim ? :)
<manik_> alo ludi
<manik_> mi ve kdo povejat kere zice naj dam skup da se o napajalnik prpalo z 20 pincnim connektorjem
<manik_> 4 lukne morjo bit se mi zdi
<manik_> ve kdo mi  iz te sheme povejat
<manik_> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/power/sup/partsMotherboard-c.html
<Seniorita> Motherboard Power Connectors
<bobe__> CrazyLemon: ja sej je res OS X-ish
<bobe__> sam tja gre svet :)
<bobe__> oblaki pa to
<bobe__> sam pa applu vzameš, kar je
<bobe__> tle se lahk vsaj mal zmišluješ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: snemanje internetnega radia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4908/new/posts/
<bobe__> aja
<bobe__> prijave za piknik se počasi iztekajo :)
<bobe__> dejte se prijavit, kdor misli prit
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne :D
<bobe__> pok2011@lugos.si
<bobe__> hja ... :)
<bobe__> res je Å¡ele drug mesec
<zdobersek> kdaj je  pa release party? kterga maja?
<CrazyLemon> ni še datuma...in kok js vem ni se nič omenjal release party
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1126-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1126-1/
<zdobersek> BigWhale vem, da je na enem sestanku govoril o kiberpipi in neki prireditvi
<BigWhale> 3.5.. ce se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni potem noben ni nič napisal? al želite met bl private release party :D
<bogdanov> lol
<zdobersek> ... kolk 'private'?
<BigWhale> lih dans sem sprasval ce bo sla kaksna objava ven, da bi ze mal reklamiral
<BigWhale> bom pol spisal novico
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<zdobersek> mal pozn, ampak kul.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prastroj: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<alyoha> CrazyLemon dj predlagaj kašno dobro nadaljevanko za gledat
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse si gledal
<alyoha> Fringe sem končal mona./ čakam ju3 še season final od 3. in s5 nebo nič več
<alyoha> ma nwem
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne veš kako naj js vem
<alyoha> mislim
<alyoha> heroes bi jaz gledal:D
<CrazyLemon> pa glej
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyoha> pa ni več
<alyoha> končali so smrduhi
<alyoha> kaj supernatural je za kaj? na tv sem parkrat tko malo gledal in nwem
<alyoha> je pa ni:D
<CrazyLemon> ma tko..glej od  zacetka
<CrazyLemon> poglej si prvo sezono pa boš vidu
<alyoha> kaj je Å¡e kj takega zanimivega
<CrazyLemon> dosti tega..samo če ne veš povedat kaj si gledau
<alyoha> ja pa ti povej
<CrazyLemon> tudi js ne mislim pisat vseh nadaljevank
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyoha> teh tasnih sem malo gledal
<alyoha> do zdj sem samo komedije
<alyoha> komedije sem use večalmanj gledal
<CrazyLemon> katere
<alyoha> ma nwem chuck BBT himym 30rock
<alyoha> everybodey loves raymond:D
<CrazyLemon> the office?
<alyoha> ma uni mi niso preveč
<alyoha> sem gledal ja
<alyoha> ne useh
<alyoha> tko
<alyoha> dosti
<CrazyLemon> the community ?
<alyoha> hmm kaj je to?
<alyoha> samo nebi jaz komedije gledaw :D to gledamo skupaj z curo
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj si prvo sezono pa poglej
<alyoha> !g the community
<Seniorita> Community TV Show Series on NBC: Find Cast Info and Episode Guide ... http://www.nbc.com/community/
<zdobersek> LIKE A G6
<alyoha> zdj smo zaceli gledat uni
<alyoha> breaking bad
<alyoha> je vider da bo zabavno:D
<alyoha> veidet
<CrazyLemon> breaking bad je kul ja
<alyoha> zdobersek kaj je to kašna zvrst?
<alyoha> !g like a g6
<Seniorita> Far East Movement - Like A G6 Lyrics http://www.lyricsmania.com/like_a_g6_lyrics_far_east_movement.html
<CrazyLemon> to je komad
<alyoha> :D
<zdobersek> :)
<alyoha> CrazyLemon kaj tašnega ko fringe bi jaz:D
<alyoha> oz. neki tko
<alyoha> sci-fi
<alyoha> bolj
<CrazyLemon> pojdi na pašnik
<CrazyLemon> pa si preglej malo kere so popularne serije
<alyoha> kašen pašnik?
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol si zdownloadaš kakšno ter pogledaš če je kul al ne
<alyoha> !g pašnik
<Seniorita> PAnik - Veranstaltungstechnik - Eventtechnik - Flight-Cases ... http://www.pa-nik.ch/
<CrazyLemon> pašnik..tam dobiš vse te serije pa to
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> jao človek
<CrazyLemon> tebi res manjka S
<alyoha> moram poggoglat:D
<alyoha> ma gledam tam ja
<alyoha> na izposojevalnici:D
<alyoha> ampak slabo kaze
<alyoha> tudi če je komaj prva sezona zunaj je brezveze
<alyoha> usaj 2 3 da so da mam kaj gledat:D
<CrazyLemon> alyoha Kyle XY
<alyoha> cuz i have no life:D
<zdobersek> kak pasnik
<zdobersek> travnik se rece
<CrazyLemon> The Wire
<alyoha> uuuu the Wire sem pozabu
<CrazyLemon> True Blood
<alyoha> a kaj ta kyle..mi je znano neki
<CrazyLemon> Mad Men
<CrazyLemon> Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
<CrazyLemon> Rome
<alyoha> mad men smo lih učiraj koncali je hud:D
<alyoha> Rome?
<CrazyLemon> Sons of Anarchy
<CrazyLemon> Smallville
<alyoha> pa ta crazy je cela enciklopedija:D
<CrazyLemon> Eureka
<alyoha> Eureka mona
<alyoha> kako jaz pozabim na use:D
<CrazyLemon> Burn Notice
<alyoha> Eureko sem gleddal u mojem privat laborathorijuj:D
<alyoha> ko sem čakal
<alyoha> ehh god times:D
<alyoha> good
<CrazyLemon> to so ene najbolj downloadanih serij :)
<alyoha> mam neki zdj n aizbiro ja:D
<alyoha> so ze na spisku:D
<CrazyLemon> good..torej mi ne boš težil kolko..2 tedna? :D
<alyoha> optimist:D
<alyoha> to jaz use pogledam u enem tednu:D ti pravim da i have no life:D
<alyoha> še server je crknu nemoram delat nič:/
<alyoha> ju3 upam da nonco prepričam
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš server?
<alyoha> u financiranje:D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyoha> ma teoretično ga nebi rabu
<zdobersek> teski zivot
<alyoha> ampak mam gor use
<alyoha> in se mi neda zajebavat prevec
<alyoha> bogdanov kr smej se ja:D
<CrazyLemon> niti ti ne veš za kaj ti rabi server pa ga vseeno rabis :D
<alyoha> CrazyLemon kje si pri fringeju?
<CrazyLemon> 22
<alyoha> hehe pa rabim ga da se zabavam
<alyoha> opa
<alyoha> zdj bo raalo zanimivo komaj:D
<alyoha> danes cez par h pride season final od 3.
<alyoha> je dupla
<alyoha> wii
<alyoha> :D
<CrazyLemon> wiiii
<alyoha> in so rekli da bo revealvala lot's of secrets:D
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da se bo končala
<alyoha> mis da ja?
<alyoha> mozno bi blo
<alyoha> samo kaj ni usepsna serija?
<alyoha> wlda bojo snemali 4.
<alyoha> powejte wi meni tu
<alyoha> hackerju
<alyoha> hackerji
<alyoha> kako da gledam online na fox?
<alyoha> prek nekega proxija al neki?
<alyoha> ker je samo za US CAnada in New Zealand
<CrazyLemon> daš gregi par € na leto..on ti pa da vps
<alyoha> vidiš ti:D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> NE SE HECAT
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> a si widu pri fringe mona ko je una epizoda ko kaze u 1985
<alyosha> kasna je una zacnetna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<klsff> a se lahko 1 uro zajebavam da usposobim javo ....  da sem lahko na ta chat priso  :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa rabiš javo ?
<CrazyLemon> kok vem freenode.net ne uporablja jave
<vucko> hmmm...
<vucko> cak mal .. neki pogledam
<vucko> freenode.si
<CrazyLemon> ah..freenode.si yuck :D
<CrazyLemon> ta uporablja javo ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ti kok vidim ne uporabljas freenode.si ampak webchat.freenode.net :)
<vucko> ja ...
<vucko> sej :)
<vucko> sm ze mislil da mi je nekak uspelo javo spotimat ... sam mi ni blo jasno kako ...
<vucko> ker neki nagaja ... p
<vucko> runtimeout pa kr neki vn mece ... pa neki exeption ... da je treba naredit ... pac nic mi ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> mah pust javo..saks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<vucko> mja ... sam nisem mogel drugace prit na ta chat :) ... mislim nisem vedel da gre tale brez jave ... irc clienta se mi pa ni dalo dol vlacit :)
<skynet9> alo nora limona :)
<skynet9> pomoc rabim :)
<CrazyLemon> povej kaj te matra pa ti bo že kdo pomagal
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne :>
<skynet9> ja matra me to da ne vem kako nej tisti meni gumb spremenim oz. tisto opravilno vrstico ... bi si rad temo gor dal ... ikone pa vse mi spremeni  ampak tiste vrstice mi ne :S
<skynet9> sm newbie za linux ... sm sele priklopil :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..mogoče zato ker teme še niso narejene za unity
<CrazyLemon> in ne moreš kr ene teme dat gor :)
<skynet9> hm... aja
<skynet9> pozabil sem povedat ..
<skynet9> 10.10 :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<skynet9> 11.04 mi ne gre
<skynet9> sem danes se 1x poskusal
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<skynet9> in mi je vse zginlo
<CrazyLemon> kero temo si probal?
<CrazyLemon> ker men vse spremenijo zgornji pult
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tist uradne
<CrazyLemon> neuradnih nisem probal :)
<skynet9> meni pa ne ... zdaj pa ne vem al sem tolk smotan al kaj ... iz gnome look sem dol neki vlacil
<CrazyLemon> pust gnome look
<CrazyLemon> pejt v sistem -> možnosti -> videz
<CrazyLemon> pa tam izberi eno temo
<CrazyLemon> sam klikneš gor
<CrazyLemon> in počakaš mal
<CrazyLemon> pa se bo samo začelo spreminjat
<skynet9> ja sam te so do k :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti spremenijo zgornji pult?
<skynet9> ne
<skynet9> sam obarva ga drugace
<skynet9> ostalo pa ostane isto
<CrazyLemon> ja no..kaj bi ti rad..magic? :D
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot
<skynet9> http://www.shrani.si/f/3C/Kb/3NtAKdCH/slika-1.png
<CrazyLemon> hm..si probal logout/in ?
<CrazyLemon> grem si js narest sendvic
<skynet9_> isto :)
<christooss_> skynet8 a ne dela desni klik na panel
<christooss_> pa properties
<christooss_> pa background
<skynet8> hmmm ... tam mi edino pise ... da tema ni instalirana ... mogoce zato ker sem jo prenesel v  "moznost videza"
<skynet8> :S
<skynet8> ummm  christooss
<skynet8> dela
<christooss_> :)
<OldBully> ka ma kdo tablet
<OldBully> ma kdo tablet
<OldBully> al ne
<CrazyLemon> ne
<OldBully> Crazy ka poznas kirga ko ma
<CrazyLemon> bratranc ma ipad
<OldBully> googlam pa gledam ce obstaja kak ubuntu tablet, pa je vse mal svoh
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti bo ubuntu tablet
<OldBully> zaka me to vsi sprasujejo
<CrazyLemon> zato ker neumnosti govoris
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ni narejen za tablete
<OldBully> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> in ima obupen power management
<OldBully> eh ti ga tut sirjes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<OldBully> zanimivo mej je zacela delat wifi kartica pa celo bluetooth se je uzgal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<skynet8> men se je 11.04 2x sesul ...  tako da sem 2x instaliral 10.10 :)
<OldBully> men dela ko ura
<OldBully> skynet8: men dela boljs ko pa 10.10, ker sem se vrnu nazaj na 10.04, zdej pa sem 11.04
<OldBully> skynet8: dela wifi, in celo lahko vrzem na monitor mode, pa se bluetooth dela
<bogdanov> :D
<skynet8> ma meni je delal normalno preden sem rebootal ... ko sm drajvere za graficno nalozo ... pol pa sam prazen monitor ... brez vsega ... edino ozadje ...
<skynet8> vceraj ko sem pa prvic updejtal ... mi pa meni kr neki utripal .. pa kr neki
<skynet8> bom se malo pocakal :)
<OldBully> updajtal si graficke drivere
<OldBully> kira kartica
<OldBully> skynet8: si sel v recovrei mode pa ugasno drivere
<skynet8> geforce 8800 gt ...  pa se compiz sm nalozil pa neke zadeve ... pol pa ze nisem vec vedel zakaj bi lahko blo ... ker sem se newbie za linux ... se mi ni dalo zajebavat in sem 10.10 nazaj gor dal
<skynet8> :D
<OldBully> skoda
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<skynet8> a ma kdo kaj pojma kako se temu rece kot ima tale v posnetku na desni strani namizja ... ko ti kaze kolk ti lavfa cpu in te zadeve ... taka prozorna zadeva
<skynet8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bClGJEMQVcU&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - How To Install and Configure Conky
<marko-_-> kak
<marko-_-> sem danes sentimentalen
<marko-_-> najboljša pesem na celem svetu: hladno pivo - pitala si me
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> miseviii
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<win7> ave
<matijja> žijo klapa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: How to Install Google Earth in Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol..komaj zdej vidu..demšar ima v podpisu @ fri-info napisano "mihelčič se je upokojil" lmao
<Sky[x]> lol
<BigWhale> 5.5. bi bil Natty release party
<BigWhale> kdo je za? :>
<skynet9> alo a ve kdo zakaj nimam v compizconfig settins manager not pod effects 3d window :S
<skynet9> pa sem instaliral uni compiz extra plugin al kaj je ...
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: dej v topic to vprašanje :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam pomoje nego kože takrt :D
<zdobersek> anketo nared!
<zdobersek> http://www.surveymonkey.com
<Seniorita> SurveyMonkey: Free online survey software & questionnaire tool
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> u Å¡it jst mam Å¡e 9.04 gor grrr
<Sky[x]> tole bimo pa kr clean install anrdit
<Sky[x]> drugač ne gre ...
<zdobersek> al pa ce si vzames cajt za ... 4 upgrejde ^^
<Sky[x]> preveč bi trajal :D
<nafisa> jst si pa ne upam apgrejdat :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1121-1: firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1121-1/
<Sky[x]> reva :P
<Sky[x]> pičkica :D
<nafisa> pujs!
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> jst mam pomoje nego kože takrt :D
<CrazyLemon> LOL?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Poleg novih paketov pa je Google uvedel številne omejitve za uporabnike brezplačnih storitev. Število uporabnikov brezplačne storitve se je zmanjšalo iz 50 na le 10,
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da smo pred to uvedbo dali ubuntu.si na gapps
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: google apps? das link do novice?
<nafisa> mucki ... mejte se ... grem jst na vlak pa se od tam kaj javim
<nafisa> bye bye
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<Sky[x]> a tole ma ubuntu neko novo opcijo
<Sky[x]> alongside them ... ?
<Sky[x]> zgleda da je old tole že :)
<Sky[x]> lp napsy :)=
<napsy> oj :-)
<Sky[x]> pismo ubuntu 11.04 na kišto dajem
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> pa nv kera je / pa kera /home perticija :D
<napsy> js sm tut ze razmislu da bi sel na 11.0.4
<Sky[x]> sam nv pa alongside kaj točno tole nardi
<napsy> sm v pisarni se mal igral z uniti pa mi je bil kr vsecen
<Sky[x]> k mam dual boot z win
<napsy> damn bi pasal nek junk food zdaj
<napsy> sam, ne smem
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<napsy> bi prilegla kaka picam
<napsy> mmm :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem jo včerej na bledu njam njam :D
<napsy> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntunator3X: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek RN.com :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] alongside pomeni to kar pomeni...zravn :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://rn.com/ ?
<Seniorita> Nursing Continuing Education & Travel Nursing Info at RN.com
<CrazyLemon> !g racunalniske novice
<Seniorita> Računalniške novice – IT novice, igre, računalniški forum, triki ... http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/
<CrazyLemon> joj zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> joj CrazyLemon. !!
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> sam nv pa alongside kaj točno tole nardi
<Sky[x]> kaj mate za pvoedat čez RN da slišm ? :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Sky[x] alongside pomeni to kar pomeni...zravn :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<zdobersek> omfg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<zdobersek> soseda prsla do stare mame in se mi zdej pred oknom pogovarjata o zmanjsevanju celjusti in kolk so potem zobi prevlki.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntunator3X: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 3 2
<CrazyLemon> blah ..prepozn
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/poslovila-se-je-preko-facebooka-in-se-ubila.html
<Seniorita> Poslovila se je preko Facebooka in se ubila - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> welcome to facebook age!
<CrazyLemon> sam je bla pa dobra :)
<zdobersek> svasta.
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/prehiteval-v-skarje-umrle-tri-osebe.html
<Seniorita> FOTO: Družinska tragedija na cesti Ptuj–Dornava - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> kter debil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<Seniorita> ~/Blog: Whitelist - A utility script to allow apps to use the Unity System Tray
<Sky[x]> heh pa tale unity je identičen OS X :D
<nafisa> tako ...
<nafisa> pa sem na čuha puha
<CrazyLemon> no Sky[x] ni treba pretiravat
<CrazyLemon> podobn je..identičen pa ni :D
<Sky[x]> drgač je to da maš pač na levi meni
<Sky[x]> da pa recimo ko odpreš FF maš isto zgorej opcije
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fuduntu.org/
<Seniorita> Fuduntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<bobe__> cute: http://hackertyper.net/
<Seniorita> Hacker Typer
<Sky[x]> prijetno presenečen nad ubuntujem
<Sky[x]> celo gladko teče :>
<nafisa> ja, kwa s pa mislu ... sam jst si ne upam upgrade-at na 11.04 ... ker ne vem, kolk bi mi komp obremenjeval
<Sky[x]> mal sem zbegan zdj ket najdem tist kar je blo prej zgoraj v menijih ?
<CrazyLemon> maš spodaj v launcherju ikonco za vse programe
<CrazyLemon> in ubuntu že dolg gladko teče :)
<Sky[x]> spodaj ?
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni v virtualboxu seveda :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..na desni strani imaš launcher
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj levo
<CrazyLemon> je ikonca kjer piše "Vsi programi"
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa pritisneš windows tipko aka. super
<nafisa> a v classic je pa tako kot prej desktop?
<CrazyLemon> ter nato klikneš na "Vsi programi"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja
<nafisa> no, superca
<nafisa> mogoče bom ta vikend probala ...
<CrazyLemon> vikend je ze mimo!
<nafisa> ah kje
<nafisa> men se vikend konča v ponedeljek popoldne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tyfxEl22Ac
<Seniorita> YouTube        - [GALAXY S II] 2nd Commercial
<alyosha> tip neki reklamira tu
<alyosha> da te ni sram
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pizda pri Fringe mona so me zajebali ni bla dupla smrduhi eni
<alyosha> naslednji teden je drugi del kao
<CrazyLemon> prasci!
<alyosha> zadnji od te sezone
<alyosha> praw res
<alyosha> a na uni predzadnji so rekli kao
<alyosha> next friday
<alyosha> two episodes
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> praw moram pogledat Å¡e enkrat da vidim kaj so rekli
<alyosha> ma jaaa sem zbrisaw ze:D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> luzar
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> sem mogu pobrisat da sem pobral girls gone wild
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lih sem vidu je nekdo nalozu na TL in sem mogu pogledat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> they are prety wild:D
<CrazyLemon> dont get too excited fatso :))
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> na kanalu a je top gear
<alyosha> una ko so bli u boliviji u puscavi:d
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<alyosha> nmj kašne awte so dobili mona:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<alyosha> stari tipi 2 dni porabli samo da so dali awte iz splava:D
<alyosha> samo bi šow tako čez đunglo mona.D
<alyosha> boš posodu kio CrazyLemon ?:D
<nafisa> vun me je fuklo :\
<nafisa> saj mam Å¡e samo za 5 minut baterije :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntunator3X: Firefox in IE v boju za vrh, Chrome v porastu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4898/new/posts/
<zdobersek> kok v unityju nastimas, da ti zadrzi eno okno na vrhu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Firefox in IE v boju za vrh, Chrome v porastu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4898/new/posts/
<napsy> pla
<nafisa> sem Å¡la na Å¡tajersko, gledat, kaj delajo, gletat kaj delajo ljubice tri
<Jorky> napsy si mogoče tu?
<Jorky> mam eno vpr. če se ti mogoče kej svita
<Sky[x]> jorky povej :)
<Jorky> ma zanima me kolk časa ponavad traja na archu da kak testni paket postane za redno uporabo
<Jorky> trenutno me zanima kolk časa bo trajal da bo gnome3 na archu zamenju gnome2
<Jorky> aja pa še to me zanima kako ste kej zadovoljni z novo različico ubuntuja?
<Sky[x]> aha huh
<Sky[x]> jst sm si šele danes naložu na real mašino
<Sky[x]> pa precej bolj gladko dela kot prej 9.04 :D
<Jorky> in kaki so prvi občutki?
<Sky[x]> mislm da sem mel Å¡e gor hehe
<Sky[x]> unity mi je ql
<Sky[x]> všečen je za uporabo :)
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> nice
<Sky[x]> se splača probat :)
<Sky[x]> nv če nam še na leptop dal :)
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> nevem no kork sm gledu videe o unity me nekak ne potegne
<Jorky> zgleda ful zakompliciran
<Sky[x]> navadt se morš pač
<Sky[x]> pa ga čist raziskat da veš ket je kej :)
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> ni usec
<bogdanov> :S
<Jorky> mi je pa kr všečen gnome3
<bogdanov> gnome more bit
<bogdanov> kva pa
<Jorky> na ubuntuju mi to ni več všeč ker skos neki spreminjajo
<Jorky> vsaka verzija je grafično preveč spremenjena
<Jorky> kod da nebi vedl kaj hočejo :D
<nafisa> kwa s pa mislu, da boš dobu zastonj?
<Jorky> heheh
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> ?
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Jorky> kera izjava
<Jorky> hehehe
<bogdanov> jah LTS
<bogdanov> do 12.04
<bogdanov> pol mo pa vidl
<bogdanov> :P
<Jorky> ma jst sm itak na archu
<bogdanov> vem ja
<Jorky> me pa zanima kaj bodo pr ubuntuju vp rihodnosti čaral
<Jorky> :D
<Sky[x]> sux
<Sky[x]> ne znam dat
<Jorky> česa?
<Sky[x]> bližnce v gnome3 meni :D
<Jorky> sam potegn ikonco v meni
<Sky[x]> ja pa ni Å¡lo
<Jorky> more it
<Sky[x]> zdj sem pognal pa dal keep in luncher
<Sky[x]> ista scena kot win7 :)
<Jorky> jst sem sam kliknu na ikonco in jo potegnu v gnome meni pa je delal, isti princip ko na docky
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> mmmm, jagode ...
<nafisa> nč ... če bom apdejtala ... pol bom gnala v klasičnem načinu
<Jorky> priporočam ja
<Jorky> unity zna bit bedn
<Jorky> čeprav pr ubuntuju so čist skenslal gnome kokr vem
<Sky[x]> jst sem tega načina že iz osx navajen in je fajn
<Jorky> tko da no more gnome for ubuntu
<Sky[x]> jst se mpresenečen da tok hitr stvar dela na amd3000+ pa amd 9600xt :D
<Jorky> ja kar se hitrosti tiče je pa ubuntu kr zlo hitr
<Jorky> v kolkem času se pa zboot iz nule?
<Jorky> zboota*
<Jorky> aja kaj je boljš rhytmhbox al banshee?
<Sky[x]> klipper kej uporablate ?
<Jorky> prvič slišm za to :/
<Sky[x]> cut&paste history
<Sky[x]> da sprobam tale gmail desktop
<Sky[x]> da vidm :)
<Sky[x]> zdj sem ga pa dokonca zaposliv
<Sky[x]> Å¡teka k svina :D
<Sky[x]> vlc nalagam
<Sky[x]> pa po gnomu brskam :D
<Jorky> a to si ištaliral gnome3?
<Sky[x]> 11.04 mam
<Mikoar> gr8
<Sky[x]> men se sploh ne da nikamor dons :S
<Mikoar> povezal tiskalnik in mi samodejno namestil driverje
<Jorky> men tud ne
<Jorky> sky sam kaj ti Å¡teka na 11.04?
<Sky[x]> komp je prepočasen to je problem :D
<Jorky> a nisi prej reku da ful hitro laufa?
<Sky[x]> ja če nimam nič odprtga
<Jorky> aja :D
<Sky[x]> če res sam klikam pa da nič ne lavfam lepo dela
<Jorky> probi inštaliral gnome3
<Sky[x]> čim pa vlc nalagam pa še kej pol pa šteka
<Sky[x]> amd3000+ pa amd 9600xt :D
<Jorky> baje je manj požrešen
<Sky[x]> še c2d nimam nič čudnga :)
<nafisa> pol bom pa jst kr na 10.10 ostala
<Jorky> zakaj nafisa?
<Sky[x]> lohk da ga tud velika resolucija zjebe k sem na 22" :)
<Jorky> ah to ma sam veze z grafo
<nafisa> pa, js mam enega bogega netbooka, Jorky
<Jorky> nafisa: odvisno kako strojno opremo ma tale tvoj bogi notebook
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> bol bogo :D
<Jorky> povej?
<nafisa> 1 GB rama, 1,6 GHz procesor ...
<Jorky> kolk rama?
<nafisa> neki rama mi požre grafična
<Jorky> ja sam kokr vem naj bi bil 11.04 narejen ravno za netbooke
<Jorky> mislm
<Jorky> vse v enem
<Jorky> tko da pomoje bi ti delal tud na tvojem netbooku
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> jst mam zdaj gor 10.10 netbook remix
<Jorky> če ti 10.10 dela normalno pol bi ti tud 11.04 mogu
<Jorky> ja sej netbook remix ne obstaja več
<Jorky> to so zdej združl
<Jorky> tko da bi mogla 11ka delat normalno tud na tvojem
<nafisa> cvikam
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj naj naredim
<nafisa> pa še ta fora ... jst sem preimenovala uporabnika ... pa imam domačo mapo ločeno od mape prejšnjega uporabnika ...
<Jorky> ja sej nimaš kej
<nafisa> to bo ostalo, kot je ...
<Jorky> fresh install nardiš
<nafisa> al bom mape prejšnjega poimenovanja zgubla?
<Jorky> al pa pustiš tko kot maš
<nafisa> ne, na novo ne bom delala
<nafisa> če bi, bi update-ala
<nafisa> oz. apgrejdala
<Jorky> sej mape lahko ostanejo iste ti sam brebrišeš vse razen une particije ko maš mape od prej in od zdej gor
<nafisa> al karkol že
<nafisa> :D
<Jorky> če maš mape na home
<Sky[x]> en bug sem najdu :>
<nafisa> saj mam sam eno particijo ... sam del map ni na home
<Jorky> pustiš home tak kot je na ostalih particijah pa nardiš fresh install
<Sky[x]> ne morm skenslat oknčka za printer driverje naložit :>
<Jorky> aja to je pa Å¡it pol ja
<Jorky> razen če te mape prekopiraš na kak ekstern disk al pa dvd pa pol nardiš fresh install s tem da sama narediš particije
<upd> :)
<Kami_> hm ti od ubuntu.com pa so tud malo ne resni, linka do dveh countdown banner slik vec ne delata
<nafisa> netbook ... ni dvd drive-a :D
<Sky[x]> smeh shutdown jr bil v 3s :>
<Jorky> ja sej obstajajo eksterni dvd vriterji al pa na kak usb kluček prekopiraš
<nafisa> ja, bom pol to nrdila, ko pridem nazaj v LJ
<nafisa> tam mam zunanji HDD
<Sky[x]> odprt pa res nisem mel nič raen terminala pa oknčka k ga nism mogu zapret :)
<Jorky> kje pa si zdej?
<nafisa> Å¡la sem na Å¡tajersko, gledat kaj delajo, gledat kaj delajo ljubise tri :D
<nafisa> ljubice*
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> :d
<upd> fuduntu wtf :)
<Mikoar> alo, ka opensource ati driver podpira hw 3d pospesevanje?
<nafisa> upd, kaj fuduntu?
<upd> http://www.fuduntu.org/
<Seniorita> Fuduntu
<Jorky> ati drajeverji so bolj v K...
<Mikoar> tux racer dela prepocas
<Mikoar> zato sprasujem
<Mikoar> uporabljam omenjene driverje
<nafisa> to je kao ponaredek mac OS?
<Jorky> kr neki
<Jorky> sto distribucij za brezveze
<Jorky> najboljš je rolling release če mene vprašate
<nafisa> js nočem drugo met, ko mam zdaj :(
<nafisa> me je kolega prepričeval, da mi kupi windowse ... pa sem rekla, naj mi raje roko odžaga
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> maš fajn kolega, reč mu če ti rajš kej druzga bolj uporabnega kup
<Jorky> :D
<upd> ja npr. čokolado, veliko bolju uporabno kot win.
<nafisa> mi je lani za RD financiral pirsanje :)
<nafisa> ne jem čokolade
<nafisa> razen nad 90 %
<upd> točno. pol pa še eno pirsanje.
<Jorky> nice
<upd> al pa en tatto :P
<Jorky> model te ma res rad
<Jorky> to je kul
<nafisa> ja, najbolši kolega
<Jorky> nice
<nafisa> je Å¡el z mano ...
<nafisa> mi je rokco držu, ko me je prepiknala :D
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> mal sem mu jo pa stisnla :D
<Jorky> o to pa verjamem
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> jst pa nism za te fore
<nafisa> jst drugače tud ne
<Jorky> percing pa tattoo pa to
<Jorky> nevem nekak ni to zame
<Jorky> bi me težko kera prepričala v nasprotno
<Jorky> hehehe
<nafisa> samo sem zagledala en uhanček
<nafisa> pa sem se zalubla v njega
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> pol sem pa začela še gledat, kako majo kaj druge to ...
<nafisa> pa tisti uhanček sem dobila ...
<Mikoar> gnome classic pa dovoli drag&dropi iz menija na namizje
<upd> !t en sl midget
<Seniorita> pritlikavec
<Jorky> men osebno so tatoji pa pearci kot umetnost lepi sam da bi si pa to nase dajal mi pa ni
<Jorky> pa tud mislm da ne paše vsakmu
<Jorky> eni so prov užasni
<upd> res je
<nafisa> moj je lepi lepi :))
<Jorky> :)
<upd> dons mel v roki un htc tanov k ma 4.3" ekran ker cegu :P
<Jorky> hahah
<Jorky> ma ti telefoni so bedni
<Jorky> pa dragi tud
<Jorky> hehehe
<upd> mja 400€ z naročnino :), sicer pa je hud, o.s android se mi je kar dopadu bolj k od iphone
<Jorky> jap
<CrazyLemon> sensation? :)
<Jorky> občutja?
<CrazyLemon> ime telefona jao :)
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> sm mislu da sprašuješ kaj to pomen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 klon!!11
<CrazyLemon> oh ne..ni..sorry :/
<Jorky> a se sam men zdi a je dans prov čudn dan
<Jorky> nekak se ne počutm prvomajsko
<Jorky> :D
<upd> CrazyLemon:  http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirehd/overview.html desire hd
<upd> :)
<Seniorita> HTC - Products - HTC Desire HD - Overview
<CrazyLemon> desire hd ni 4.3
<CrazyLemon> je 4..a ni
<CrazyLemon> in je crappy telefon če mene vprašaš :)
<upd> khm, možno sem na pamet reku
<upd> Size: 4.3 inches
<Jorky> najboljš so ble regle
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, le boj se! :)
<CrazyLemon> a je tok..yuck
<upd> je kar cool
<Jorky> k si ga meu lahko Å¡e namest kladiva
<CrazyLemon> raj bi mel galaxy s ii
<upd> full velik
<upd> ampak za žensko ni problem, k bo mela v torbici :)
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak kok sm bral baterija saksa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jorky> treba bo pogruntat na sončne celice
<Jorky> pa bo
<Jorky> :d
<upd> to je pa skor samoumevno pri takem telefonu heh
<upd> 3h če vse delaš gor pa je prazn
<CrazyLemon> pogruntat? sej že obstajajo polnilci na sončne celice
<CrazyLemon> upd ne..ni..samoumnevno je če cel dan se igraš in šele zvečer ga daš polnit
<Jorky> ja to mislm za širšo uporabo
<CrazyLemon> desire hd ma res crappy baterijo
<Jorky> da bo namesto baterije ga poganjale sončne celice
<zdobersek1> galaxy II :/
<CrazyLemon> Jorky in kak je to lahk koristno? :D
<upd> jah pa kupiš močnejšo batarijo :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 +1
<Jorky> precej koristno
<zdobersek1> zakva delajo tko dobre mobitele!
<CrazyLemon> upd da dam 400€ + naročnino in še da si baterijo moram kupit??
<zdobersek1> se moj komp nima dveh procesorjev!
<Jorky> ker ne boš rabu polnilca + ne boš trošu električne enrgije
<nafisa> sj hočem mojo nokio 3210 klasik nazaj :'(
<CrazyLemon> ja valda :)
<nafisa> ti telefoni na dotik so sraje
<Jorky> pa Å¡e sprot se bo filal ko bo na soncu oz svetlobi
<upd> in ne un X2 k ma dualcore tud piše da 3h zdrži batarija če delaš več stvari
<CrazyLemon> nafisa telefoni na dotik so zakon :)
<nafisa> kurac so
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd poglej si galaxy s II..enako velik zaslon......dual core...in folku je na testu zdržal dva polna dni
<upd> jah ne vem, če maš 400€ pa daš še 40€ za batarijo :D
<CrazyLemon> in veš da na testih se ravno ne šparajo :)
<Jorky> jst sem se tud ful navadu na touchscreen telefone
<Jorky> na klasičnega že ne znam več tipkat skor
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si kurac!!!1111
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> ja kaj so pa delal zravn
<nafisa> sem dobila samsunga ultratouch ... pa bi ga najraje nekam zagnala, če ga ne bi rabla
<upd> hm :)
<Jorky> ps šr hitrej lahko najdeš kako aplikacijo kot na klasičnem
<upd> ne vem zakaj bi bil tolk slabši
<nafisa> js sm pička :PPPPPPP
<Jorky> kera izjava
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> upd ni problem kaj so delal..ampak je odličen zaslon k mal pokuri...odličen dual core k mal pokuri...ter odlična baterija :)
<upd> edin cpu ta še nima v manjši tehnologiji mogoče zato
<Jorky> crazy a si mal nervozen :D?
<zdobersek1> pa se android je!
<CrazyLemon> Jorky js? niti malo :)
<upd> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 you complete me :$
<Jorky> :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon you had me at dual core
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..če bi mel odveč 600€ bi takoj zdej naroču Galaxy S II
<CrazyLemon> če pa bi mel 1200€ odveč..bi naroču še enga za zdobersek1 :$
<Jorky> ah men je sam važn da baterija dolg zdrži pa da software ne šteka na tel.
<Jorky> itak mam pa tel. za par let
<Jorky> dokler ne crkne
<Jorky> :D
<zdobersek1> ja ok
<zdobersek1> se 1 gb rama
<CrazyLemon> http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys2/html/feature.html    <3
<Seniorita> Samsung GALAXY S II
<nafisa> če bi js mela 1200 € odveč ... bi si kupla notebooka pa kolegu bi vrnila 500 € pa še ene rame bi si kupla za netbooka :D
<zdobersek1> ce bi jst mel 1200€ ... bi dal UNICEFu
<Jorky> jst bi si pa za 1200e kupu proteinov pa sterkičov pa bi se zafiksu do amena
<Jorky> hehehehehehehe
<zdobersek1> LOL JK
<Jorky> ne dal bi jih fotru pa mat pa sestri
<Jorky> razdelu na 3 dele
<Jorky> :D
<zdobersek1> ma sej bi jim dal 1200€ ... ce bi mi dal dva Samsunga S II, da bi enga se CrazyLemon dobu
<nafisa> a, si me spomnu ...
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa že pretiravate!
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> js bi pokupla pol tone zelenjave :D
<Jorky> ej kako se da spike tv gledat brez da bi kupo kartico
<zdobersek1> nafisa, to bi ja zagnil predn bi pojedla 100kg :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ena stvar me je čist razočarala glede SGS 2
<Jorky> ja sam bi jo mogla postopoma kupovat čene bi ti vsa segnila
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> usb v2.0 :(
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, to ti misliš
<nafisa> ne veš, kako jst zelenjavo jem
<Jorky> men tud ful paše zelenjava
<nafisa> pa kolege na kosilo povabim
<Jorky> dan brez solate je izgubljen dan
<Jorky> pa nism vegeterijanc
<nafisa> pa kake bikčeve zrezke
<nafisa> al pa loh tud pohanje
<nafisa> pa mineštre razne
<CrazyLemon> oh nafisa ti zadetek ti!
<CrazyLemon> kr zapohala bi vse!
<zdobersek1> 1200€, neki pa je.
<nafisa> sebe bi rada 1x ornk :D
<Jorky> jst tud
<Jorky> sam s sterkiči
<Jorky> do smrt
<zdobersek1> 6kg semizdi
<CrazyLemon> prekleti mumilarji!
<Jorky> hahahahha
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> raj bi si kupu kolo za 1200€ !
<zdobersek1> joj, oprosti
<CrazyLemon> in bi se vozu
<CrazyLemon> in vozu
<CrazyLemon> dokler me ne bi zdobersek1 z avtom zbil in me ubil!
<Jorky> ne rabm če grem lahko tećt
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Jorky> lol
<nafisa> js ne smem vozit kolesa :((
<Jorky> :(
<zdobersek1> haha, pol bi pa stopu iz avta pa ti Galaxy S II iz zepa vzel in se odpeljal naprej.
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> jst bi te pa v naročju nesu pa laufu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ponavadi je v zadnjem zepu
<Jorky> (seveda če bi bil na sterkičih)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> hvala, bom pazu, da te zbijem na nacin, da bos padu z obrazom naprej.
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> a je kdo gledu film tropa de elite?
<nafisa> očitno noben :D
<Jorky> hehe
<CrazyLemon> js..old muvi
<Jorky> res dobr film
<CrazyLemon> komedija ce se prav spomnem
<Jorky> a so gledu oba dela?
<Jorky> ni komedija
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> drama
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol ni to ta
<Jorky> se splača pogledat
<upd> brezveze je...
<Jorky> oba dela
<Jorky> tam je fajn prikazano kako lahko porabt 1200eu
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> čeprav dvojka je boljša ko enka
<upd> kot en dokumentarec je skoz en govori zadi
<upd> pa glupo izpade
<nafisa> tist dokumentarc, k sem ga na vlaku gledala ...
<nafisa> je zihr boljši
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> zgodba je dobra
<Jorky> sam morš se poglobit vanjo
<Jorky> pa brutalne fore majo
<Jorky> pač prikazano tko kot se res dogaja v braziliji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/carellovo-slovo-od-pisarne-brez-michaelovske-pompoznosti/256478
<Jorky> ker dokumentar si pa gledala nafisa?
<Seniorita> Carellovo slovo od Pisarne: brez "michaelovske" pompoznosti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> and he left :/
<zdobersek1> o, zakon
<zdobersek1> UPAMMM da pride Ricky Gervais not
<Jorky> ja bedno bo brez charlija
<Jorky> pomoje bo čist bedno
<CrazyLemon> js upam pa da ne pride Ricky
<Jorky> ker on je bil res glavni zabavljač
<CrazyLemon> ker je bedn :/
<zdobersek1> Jorky, kak charli?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, Ricky Gervais je C A R
<Jorky> ja čarli šen
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Jorky> ma piši što govoriš ne da semi pravilno pisat
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> zanima me pa kak bo nov terminator
<Jorky> :D
<zdobersek1> Kak Charlie Sheen?
<Jorky> upam da ne tak crap kot je bil zadnji
<Jorky> aja kdaj lahko pričakujemo gnome3 na archu?
<zdobersek1> Ricky Gervais, Karl Pilkington
<zdobersek1> to je komedija
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTmecdPEBc4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - hakala - bekrija.wmv
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> extreme
<Sky[x]> magento source fajle sem vkluču v netbeans project in zdj mi kur po 400mb :>
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> 1000 folka
<bogdanov> haha
<Jorky> a kdo lahko sterkiče zrihta?
<bogdanov> sterkice?
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> steroide
<bogdanov> ejga
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> sev
<bogdanov> spiknu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> da se dobit
<Jorky> ne ne iščem igl
<bogdanov> nije problem
<Jorky> tablete
<bogdanov> metan
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<Jorky> ja recimo
<bogdanov> da se dobit ja
<Jorky> kul
<Jorky> boš zrihtu
<bogdanov> a davs
<bogdanov> polet
<Jorky> se va zmenla en dan
<bogdanov> kul
<Jorky> se ne mudi
<bogdanov> ja bom jutr prasu enga k ma to cez
<bogdanov> pat povem
<bogdanov> cene
<Jorky> ja dej plis
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> u kr
<bogdanov> je ze usak
<bogdanov> drug na steroidih
<bogdanov> cez noc
<Jorky> lol
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> arnold
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Jorky> ma jst rabm bl zarad borilnih
<Jorky> ker se mi ne da sto let zajebavat s kvifti :D
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> treniras
<Jorky> ja sej veš
<bogdanov> pozabu
<bogdanov> :S
<Jorky> si že pozabu hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> mešane borilne wfc varjanta
<Jorky> al ufc al kaj je že to
<Jorky> sej nevem
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ke mate
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> ?
<Jorky> ne
<bogdanov> a sterna
<Jorky> v Domžalah
<bogdanov> poznas
<bogdanov> roka
<bogdanov> ?
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> vsaj mislm da ne no
<bogdanov> aha oks
<Jorky> mogoče na videz
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> u tusu
<bogdanov> je biu varnosnik
<bogdanov> zdj je dj
<bogdanov> u stopu na bledu
<Jorky> hm
<bogdanov> kej dons vs
<bogdanov> folk
<bogdanov> aso usi
<bogdanov> za kresi
<bogdanov> pa na golazu
<bogdanov> HAHAHHA
<Jorky> sam res
<Jorky> lahko bi vsaj do mene pršu na en per
<Jorky> men se ne da nikamor
<Jorky> hehehehe
<Sky[x]> eni delamo :)
<Jorky> a rok Å¡tern
<Jorky> mislm da vem ker je to
<Jorky> tko na videz poznam
<upd> :)
<Jorky> skratka bogdanov ko boš mel informacije mi sporoč
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> :>
<Jorky> thnx
<bogdanov> np
<upd> bogdanov: a ti pa nis na golažu :)
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sum u extrema
<bogdanov> kao 1000
<bogdanov> folka
<bogdanov> jorky
<bogdanov> sam metan
<bogdanov> pa to ni lih kul
<upd> hm :)
<Jorky> zakaj?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> fitnisirat
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> mogu ce nebos
<Jorky> pa sej to že sto let
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> seti bo koza povesla
<bogdanov> pol kul
<Jorky> pa tud ne rabm nevem kake močne kure
<Jorky> ne mislm pretiravat
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm mu enga
<bogdanov> sosolca
<bogdanov> toj 2k
<bogdanov> na mesc
<bogdanov> porabu
<bogdanov> to sej
<bogdanov> med poukam
<Jorky> sam tolk da mal pospešm rast mišic ker z navadnimi proteini predolgo traja
<bogdanov> spiknu
<Jorky> hehe
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> je pa mu
<bogdanov> hrbt
<bogdanov> :SSS
<bogdanov> jorky
<Jorky> sem tud jst poznal enga prov bilderja k se je skos Å¡piku sam sva pol nekak zgubila stike
<bogdanov> mors bit
<Jorky> ja?
<bogdanov> kita
<bogdanov> k bruclee
<bogdanov> ;))
<Jorky> ja sej to hočm
<bogdanov> jorky
<bogdanov> kerga to
<Jorky> pr sterkičih je fajn k ti maščobo skur pa poveča intenziteto treninga
<Jorky> komana
<Jorky> sej on je umru pol
<bogdanov> :S
<Jorky> je šu mal predaleč
<Jorky> s sterkiči se drugač ni fajn zajebavat
<bogdanov> gadno ja
<bogdanov> mah nevem no
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> folk tud pretirava
<bogdanov> prav sevs spiknu
<bogdanov> pav konc sveta
<bogdanov> ce se naus vec spiknu
<Jorky> sicer je kak zdravniška kura celo priporočljiva sploh po 30 em kar je pa več je pa že pretiravanje
<Jorky> in pol se začnejo problemi
<Jorky> folk se pa kr dozera nenormalno
<bogdanov>  FT	Real Madrid	2 - 3	Zaragoza
<bogdanov>  FT	Real Sociedad	2 - 1	Barcelona
<Jorky> o tem sm jst včasih ful vedu sam pol pa ko si tolk let ven izven tega pa pozabš
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> MAMU JIM JEBEM
<bogdanov> :>
<Jorky> pa sploh zdej ko je Å¡la kemija tolk naprej da je groza
<Jorky> sm ga Å¡e jst Å¡piknu enkrat hehehe
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> sem bil že skor osebni dohtar hehehe
<Jorky> sam takrat nism nč treniru pa nč tko da nism mel potrebe po tem
<Jorky> če bi to blo zdej
<Jorky> ujej
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> to bi pokal
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ej a ti še rabš napajalnik pa grafe pa to?
<Jorky> ko si enkrat omenu
<bogdanov> ti povem
<bogdanov> brb
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> ok
<Jorky> bova neki skompenzirala
<bogdanov> seva zmenila grem pod tus
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... komu jebeš mamo?
<Jorky> :)
<upd> svima :D
<CrazyLemon> fak sm se zdj najedu
<Mikoar> ka ma 11.04 kak univerzalen protokol za printanja prek usb al kaj?
<Mikoar> priklopo lexmarka, ga takoj zaznal in evo dela
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomeni da je univerzalen protokol
<Mikoar> brez da bi zahtevo kaksne driverje
<CrazyLemon> ampak da so gonilniki že v jedru
<Mikoar> aha
<CrazyLemon> in bodi hvaležen
<upd> jup drivers as module in kernel :P
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače lexmark podpora saks
<CrazyLemon> na linuxu
<upd> !g uhelj
<Seniorita> Uhelj - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uhelj
<upd> to je dejansko beseda :)
<CrazyLemon> dejansko je :D
<upd> tk, sm mislu da je to kakšna vaška :)
<upd> jebelacesta
<upd> na fri učijo C# ?
<CrazyLemon> bl ne kot ja
<CrazyLemon> mi smo en semester se preklikal skozi Visual Studio
<CrazyLemon> drugac pa ne ucijo
<upd> kurac pol
<upd> !t en sl Ghost love score
<Seniorita> ghost love score
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<upd> kaj zdej lohk dam da mi posodobi netbook remix na 11.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pove update-manager -d ?
<upd> da bi rad posodobil
<upd> tralal
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol vidiš če lahk al ne :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> Je pa tokratno divjanje rekordno glede na število tornadov, ki so divjali v 24 urah. Med 27. in 28. aprilom se je namreč razvilo kar 211 takih neviht,
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<upd> jup hehe
<upd> usa ane :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4wFtTj0-k4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tucker And Dale VS Evil Trailer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<upd> wtf :)
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> zaspau sm u ban
<bogdanov> :SS
<upd> Å¡koda k nisi utonu
<upd> hec ;)
<upd> jst sm tud že dostikrat.. :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nc grem
<bogdanov> u extrema
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ulet u extrema
<bogdanov> da zbijemo use
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> haha :D itaq bom uzel vile sabo :)
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> carobne vile!! :))
<upd> sej kakšne si pa mislu
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> nc uzivaj aj
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTmecdPEBc4
<upd> ay
<bogdanov> opusti se
<Seniorita> YouTube        - hakala - bekrija.wmv
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> bekrija i dama
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> nii to ta
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> poslus!
<upd> ee :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> teklaaa
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODLrdsodcDc&feature=related
<bogdanov> je rakijaaaaaa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Alen Mukovic - Zauzeta
<upd> tole!
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ql komad
<bogdanov> dj ne zadrzuj me
<bogdanov> zoke me cakajo
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> o ja poznam teka
<upd> itaq
<upd> čist so mokre že
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha itak!:))
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> si se vsaj napil vode ce si ze zaspal?
<upd> :))
<upd> dobr da je mel rokavčke drugač bi revež res utonil
<upd> :P
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> on se boji vode
<CrazyLemon> tko da si vedno da sam dva deci vode
<CrazyLemon> v banjo
<upd> lol
<upd> ah ja
<upd> tuga :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<nafisa> i like to **** it **** it
<upd> move it  move it
<nafisa> vidiš, kak si ti nedolžno bitje :D
<upd> o seveda ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-01
<gregors> Kaj se je kdo že uspel navadit na UNITY ???
<gregors> mene je tole čisto preveč iz tira vrglo...kaj me majo za debila al kaj ??
<gregors> back to debian po 9 letih i guess
<CrazyLemon> kako si vedu da je ravno to njihov namen? :O
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem..a sm sam js edini tak k misli da ALI pomeni al eno al drugo... al kaj je s tem folkom
<upd> kurba so zabiti res
<upd> že 100x povedan da lohk gnome shell izbereš
<upd> pa kr neki palamutijo
<CrazyLemon> sej sploh ni treba gnome shell namestit
<CrazyLemon> preprosto izbereš ubuntu classic
<CrazyLemon> pa ni niti sledu o unityu :)
<upd> no sej to ob loginu
<upd> Å¡e probal nisem pa vem
<upd> eni so pa trdi k stena
<CrazyLemon> me 2! :)
<upd> :)
<upd> zakon sva
<CrazyLemon> čist huda carja
<upd> da
<nafisa> saj jst mam pa netbook remix pa ga v desktopu laufam :I
<nafisa> za1x Å¡e mam ...
<nafisa> opogumljam se ...
<CrazyLemon> ti pa sploh nisi huda :/
<upd> buuu
<upd> :D
<nafisa> ja, saj vem
<nafisa> vi2 sta carja
<nafisa> jst pa pička
<CrazyLemon> navadna pička
<CrazyLemon> sad..so sad :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> res je
<nafisa> pička s tamponom v notranjosti :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> TMI
<nafisa> kwa je tmi?
<upd> o tampon fuj
<CrazyLemon> TOO MUCH INFORMATION
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> saj je (še) čist :D
<CrazyLemon> upam da ti se  zatakne not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a da ne bi mogla ven dobit?
<nafisa> ni možno
<upd> seveda ga lahko
<upd> samo
<upd> rabiš
<upd> sesalnik delfin
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> če ne gre ven ... samo vodo noter pa je
<nafisa> tako, kot če je kdo fejst zaprt ... klistir odpre vse :D
<upd> kam vodo
<upd> v rit
<upd> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker ma v riti tampon :)))
<upd> ne sj voda pol vn porine
<upd> ane
<upd> to je vse povezan
<upd> madona
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ne, sam primer sem dala, kako se tam spredaj lahko ven spravi, če se kaj zagozdi :D
<nafisa> razen če je večji predmet pa se krč faše :D
<nafisa> pol pa sam urgenca pomaga :D
<upd> KWA narediš
<upd> če je krč
<upd> pm
<Sky[x]> ket krč ?
<CrazyLemon> v penisu
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> vaginalni!
<nafisa> dobr ...
<CrazyLemon> upd nič ne moreš narest :)
<nafisa> off topic
<nafisa> dost je blo
<upd> ja neki morš
<upd> kaj nj zdej rešilce kličem
<upd> da pridejo v mojo sobo
<upd> al kaj
<nafisa> aha
<upd> pa Å¡e gasilce k je zaklenjena soba
<CrazyLemon> točno tako
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> u jezus
<upd> tole bojo Å¡e problemi...
<CrazyLemon> nimaš se kaj bat..sam se razgibaj predn začneš s vadbo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> pa namaš, da ti ne zariba pr rokometu
<nafisa> lol
<upd> sj zame ni problem, problem je pr babi...
<CrazyLemon> upd wrong
<CrazyLemon> tebe bi bolelo
<CrazyLemon> bl k babo :)
<upd> ja to je pa tud res
<upd> ah sej bi še kej povedu k je glih včeraj bilo... sam ne bom preveč public tuki
<upd> tko da grem spat pa supernatural Å¡e pogledat
<upd> ;)
<upd> ln.
<CrazyLemon> dont worry..nas ne zanima :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> cool ;)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ženske tič ne boli, če je krč ... bol boli, če je pest tam na pohodu ;:D
<CrazyLemon> sj nism omenu da ženske tič boli :D
<nafisa> no, verjem, da tipa tud pest boli, če se to nrdi
<CrazyLemon> ti verjamem!
<Sky[x]> kašni chati lol :D
<CrazyLemon> zejen sm!
<Sky[x]> jst bi pa kej grickov
<Sky[x]> bo treba po en čoklet jet
<CrazyLemon> cokolada redi
<nafisa> palc v usta pa je
<nafisa> al pa žveko
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti zvecka pocnes ob tako pozni uri
<CrazyLemon> bejz spat jebelacesta
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> čak a nis ti na štajerskem al ket ?
<nafisa> o kom zdaj govorita?
<Sky[x]> o žvečki nafisi
<nafisa> js sm žvečka?
<nafisa> ne, mene ne bo noben čiku
<nafisa> prej js kerega :]
<nafisa> sem na štajerskem drugače, ja ... sam ne v MB :[
<Sky[x]> ket točno pa si zdj na štajerskem ?
<nafisa> zgornje kozjansko
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je pa to?
<nafisa> ne veš, kje je kozjansko?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<nafisa> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozjansko
<Seniorita> Kozjansko - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<nafisa> pa ni pretežno gričevnata
<nafisa> ker je kozjansko hribovje
<nafisa> ne gričevje
<nafisa> www.dijaski.net/get/geo_ref_kozjansko_hribovje_01.doc
<CrazyLemon> pa sm naredu!
<nafisa> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> izvoz xmlja
<CrazyLemon> prek servleta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> lepo
<CrazyLemon> ane :$
<CrazyLemon> cist ponosen sm
<CrazyLemon> no pa je oddana seminarska
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<nafisa> to uno za OS?
<CrazyLemon> ne..za os sm že napisal
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa Å¡e oddal
<nafisa> java se je čist sfukala
<CrazyLemon> tole je za spletne tehnologije
<CrazyLemon> (java)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj pa če bi ti pregledala mojo seminarsko za OS?
<nafisa> sploh ne gre nič, kar tam skopiraš, ven da bi lahko kam drugan prilepil
<CrazyLemon> rabim fresh pair of eyes :D
<nafisa> samo v java programe lahko lepiš
<CrazyLemon> rabim mnenje nekoga k ne pozna centOS..in ti si taka oseba :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> ja, loh
<nafisa> komot
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra glede jave..povej primer
<nafisa> prek brouzrja sem na chatu
<nafisa> pa tam skopiram besedilo
<nafisa> označim ... pa se pojavi v okenčku ... označim, skopiram ...
<nafisa> ampak to ne morem prilepit nikamor, razen pol nazaj na ta chat
<CrazyLemon> si probala sam označit
<CrazyLemon> pa z miškinim scroll gumbom
<CrazyLemon> kopirat ?
<CrazyLemon> tako da klikneš kolo ?
<nafisa> nimam jst kolesa
<nafisa> touchpad imam
<CrazyLemon> na pvt maš link do pdfja
<CrazyLemon> ko boš mela čas in če ti se bo dalo
<CrazyLemon> vrž uč gor
<CrazyLemon> pa povej če si se kaj naučila o centOSu
<CrazyLemon> naj ti povem kot opozorilo..da nisem pisal seminarske od srednje Å¡ole :D
<CrazyLemon> to je 7 let
<CrazyLemon> *+
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jst sem spisala samo lani ....
<nafisa> 7 seminarskih
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi dost seminarskih mel..sam so večinoma take da se jih programira
<CrazyLemon> in ne piše kot tipične seminarske naloge
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jst pa takale seminarske
<nafisa> vsi predmeti na FU majo skor seminarske
<nafisa> pol litra uniona 6 €????????
<nafisa> a so fukjeni
<nafisa> keri osli
<CrazyLemon> ?
<nafisa> na rožniku
<nafisa> je pokazal cenik
<nafisa> ko je bil kres
<nafisa> služničad okrog pahorja pa si ne zasluži našega sovraštva, ampak samo prezir :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost je blo..grem js spat
<nafisa> ok
<CrazyLemon> uživaj žveka!
<nafisa> bom pogledala seminarsko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lepo spi
<CrazyLemon> enako
<nafisa> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> aja..glede seminarske..em..predvsem me zanima kaj bi si ti kot oseba k ne pozna sistema želela še vedet o centOS
<CrazyLemon> komentarje pa na pvt lahk pustiš :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč!
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> papa
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa hvala seveda :D
 * CrazyLemon off
<nafisa> nzk
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva gaj pokal
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> evo, limun ima moje opazke napisane na pastbinu na linku na privat :))
<nafisa> marija ... sem se razpisala :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> moje seminarske obsegajo ponavad 17 strani :D
<nafisa> z velik manjšimi presledki
<nafisa> 1300 besed z naslovno stranjo, kazalom, viri pa tem sranjem ... not much
 * bogdanov slaps nafisa around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> mwa
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> pa nehi me kloftat
<nafisa> krištof je pršu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<christooss_> jo
<christooss_> živel prvi maj
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Kako namestiti Google Earth na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4910/new/posts/
<christooss_> a mi lahko en tole prevede :)
<christooss_> Ne pustimo da nam kdo nadvlada kdo nam ga uničimo
<jodlajodla> oo
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<jodlajodla> br' jutr :D
<jodlajodla> uporablaš 11.04?
<christooss_> jo
<Sky[x]> jprecimo :)
<Sky[x]> kaj te muči jodla ?
<jodlajodla> ma lih potegnu sem Å¡e enkrat dol
<jodlajodla> ker mi zdej vse verzije Å¡tekajo?
<jodlajodla> in ugotovu da bo zato kriv najbrž /home na drugi particiji :)
<jodlajodla> prej ko sem imel vse na eni particiji je blo vredu ;)
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> zanimivp prvič slišm :)
<jodlajodla> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFCnNs8jbgw tu na 1.45 - belo ozadje za indikatorjem
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Beta 1 Review with Unity 3D
<jodlajodla> to mi je čudno, ker na 10.10 tega ni blo ;)
<Sky[x]> kaj ti je čudno unity ?
<jodlajodla> ne - poglej tist video na 1.45 - ko gre z miško čez indikatorje, se mu v ozadju pokaže belo ozadje
<jodlajodla> zanima me, če se to dogaja vsem na 11.04, da ne bom mel problemov spet z driverji za grafo ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Firefox in IE v boju za vrh, Chrome v porastu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4898/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kaj je sploh indikator ? :>
<jodlajodla> tist desno zgori - internet, mail, čas, ...
<nafisa> en mi je napisal, če rabim njegovo seme ... da me oplodi :\
<jodlajodla> o.O
<jodlajodla> bbl, grem še enkrat naložit 11.04, da vidmo, če bo bol :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> ke si se ga napil napsy ? :)
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> roznik :)
<napsy> sj dans pa spet
<napsy> mogoce :-)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> oz pri eni sosedi mogoce film gledam :P
<Sky[x]> opala :P
<Sky[x]> a je za kej soseda :P
<napsy> ma ni svoh
<Sky[x]> FB ?
<napsy> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=788202714
<napsy> heh damn ze drugi dan se prebujam pijan :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> pa sele zacenja se maj :-)
<Sky[x]> sam to ni ta soseda k smo bli takrt skupej v unmu baru ? :D
<napsy> a-a ena druga :)
<Sky[x]> aha aha :))
<napsy> damn ka bi jedu dans
<napsy> trgovine so zaprte
<christooss_> kebab
<christooss_> al pa burek
<Sky[x]> junkfood ti spet sam preostane :D
<napsy> zgleda ja
<napsy> ceprav sm zvecer eno hudo jufko jedu
<napsy> mmm dobro :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> krompirček pečen v pečici, ražnjiči s čufti, zelena mlada solatka s paradižnikom, pečenka ... mmmm
<gregors> je kdo tu ?
<nafisa> ne :P
<gregors> hm
<gregors> damn
<nafisa> vsi so pr sosed ...
<gregors> hehe
<nafisa> pejd tja potrkat :D
<nafisa> živjo :)
<gregors> in živjo :)
<gregors> matr, morm pogruntat kako odstranit tale unity shit
<nafisa> format c?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> a je shit?
<nafisa> ej, daj odjavi se pa se prijavi pod classic
<nafisa> če ti bo  kaj bolš :D
<gregors> tisto itak
<gregors> samo mi ne dela compiz
<nafisa> aja :\
<gregors> jap
<nafisa> vidiš, ko jst tega nič ne rabim :D
<gregors> damn
<gregors> jz sm pa odvisen od par efektov
<gregors> window tile as one in desktop wall mi gre blazno na živce
<gregors> tko da
<Sky[x]> kok je folk nenavdušen nad unity :D
<nafisa> jst ne morem komentirat
<gregors> ne morm verjet da sm uporabljal to distribucijo 7 let zdej so pa zajebali situacijo
<nafisa> si Å¡e nisem nasnela
<gregors> back to debian I guess
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7E0-17Jjls
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tako se otroci učijo od staršev :D
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<nafisa> dokler bom lahko, bom na 10.10 ostala
<nafisa> kako dolgo so pa updati?
<Sky[x]> 1 let sigurn Å¡e :D
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> back :)
<Sky[x]> suprca
<Sky[x]> a dela zdj ok ? :P
<jodlajodla> niti ne :D
<jodlajodla> miš še zmer včasih zašteka :@
<jodlajodla> išem zdej kje je napaka -.-"
<jodlajodla> brb, reboot
<nafisa> reboot ne reši problemov
<nafisa> vsaj ponavad ne :D
<jodlajodla_> razen če kej spremeniš :D
<nafisa> jah ... večino stvari se brez reboota uredi
<nafisa> edino kake ključne update pa to
<jodlajodla_> da se, samo tale problem z miško je pa res težek xD
<nafisa> a še kr problem z miško? :D
<nafisa> joj
<jodlajodla_> sem že dal vmes gor 10.10, pa je blo čudno da je bil tud problem, ker prej ga ni blo
<nafisa> te je pa miš v kurcu ... kako sitno miš pa maš to?
<nafisa> al je bol podgana?
<jodlajodla_> ni problem v miši, ker na win7 lepo dela ;)
<jodlajodla_> kazalc je problem :)
<nafisa> mogoče je pa grafika problem?
<jodlajodla_> možno, samo problem je potem ker s tisto grafiko ki je zraven kot dodaten gonilnik, slow motion za premikanje oken
<jodlajodla_> bom dal Å¡e to enkrat gor, da vidmo :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ku se ti da :D
<nafisa> jst se navežem na OS
<nafisa> pa ga ne dam proč od sebe ...
<jodlajodla_> samo težko bo tole rešitev, ker sem mel včer tud 10.10 gor in uraden gonilnik iz strani pa je bil podoben problem -.-_"
<nafisa> jst sem mogla menjat iz 10.04 na 10.10
<nafisa> pa sem skor se zjokala
<nafisa> ker mi je netbook remix bil tako všeč na 10.04
<nafisa> zdaj v 10.10 pa v desktopu laufam
<jodlajodla_> #fail - spremenim nastavitev v ccsm in se podre cel unity Xd
<nafisa> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<jodlajodla_> upam da Å¡e dons prenese ta dodatni gonilnik
<jodlajodla_> brb, restart :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<napsy> uu
<napsy> archlinux deva gnome3 iz testing v extra repozitorij
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> men je kolega rekel, naj si dam gor minta
<christooss_> nafisa karkol brez unitija :)
<nafisa> haha, christooss_
<jodlajodla> back, sem dal dodaten gonilnik gor, vendar sedaj Å¡tekajo okna xD
<nafisa> pol naj ne apgrejdam, ne?
<nafisa> a windowsi ti Å¡tekajo? :D
<jodlajodla> xD okna :D
<jodlajodla> če primem en okn in premaknem šteka -.-"
<nafisa> okno == window :D
<jodlajodla> okno !== window :D
<nafisa> ==
<nafisa> ti si pa narobe napisal
<nafisa> != se napiiše :P
<nafisa> nimam velik pojma o programiranju ... neke osnove pa le znam
<jodlajodla> aha lih gledam
<jodlajodla> okno === window :)
<nafisa> lol :D
<nafisa> ==========
<nafisa> ========>
<jodlajodla> == - enak; === - identičen :D
<nafisa> ========----- >
<nafisa> ;;;;;;;=====--------------------------------->
<nafisa> puščica :D
<nafisa> limun je že ustal?
<jodlajodla> Li Mun
<jodlajodla> Lee Mun
<nafisa> aaa ... čajnis
<jodlajodla> xD
<nafisa> Lee Moon :D
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> Cra Zy Lee Moon
<nafisa> XD
<jodlajodla> $radeon = "radeon"; $lagg = "lagg"; if ($radeon == $lagg) { echo "Ne morem prikazati vsebine!" } else { echo "Najbrž uporabljate nVidia GeForce" }
<nafisa> hahahaha
<jodlajodla> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> YAYAYAYAYA!!!
<jodlajodla> yayayayayaya!!!!
<jodlajodla> ne me... ;D
<jodlajodla> it works!!!! ubuntu 11.04 works!!!!! works!!!
<jodlajodla> aaaaaaaaaaaa!
<jodlajodla> finnaly :P
<jodlajodla> yes!!!
<jodlajodla> xD
<jodlajodla> tole bojo zihr čez 100 let mogl znt v osnovni šoli :D
<nafisa> lol
<jodlajodla> majo pa tud hude nastavitve tle notr v compizu narejene :@
<nafisa> ej, a je kdo tuki, k bi mi pomagal glede java chata?
<jodlajodla> o.O
<nafisa> take probleme, k mi je začel delat ...
<nafisa> bo ga dala čez kolena pa našeškala
<jodlajodla> java kot jezik al java kot vstavek? :d
<nafisa> addon
<nafisa> naj programiranjem sem obupala
<jodlajodla> ker programski jezik?
<nafisa> javo, ne
<jodlajodla> aha :D
<jodlajodla> sm vidu nekoga z 2000 stranmi debelo buklo o javi :|
<nafisa> dej, ne bi o tem
<nafisa> lih sem se najedla
<nafisa> ne bi rada bruhala
<jodlajodla> epic
 * CrazyLemon vščipne nafiso
<CrazyLemon> matr si se razpisala
<nafisa> auuuuuuuuuu
<nafisa> ja, to sem bla Å¡e premila, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> jst sem eseje popravljala
<nafisa> v srednji
<nafisa> v osnovni sem pa spise pomagala učitlci popravljat
<nafisa> zdajle pod netbookom imam maturitetno seminarsko za geografijo ...
<nafisa> 16 strani gostega tiska
<nafisa> sloge pisave za naslove posebne
<jodlajodla> sam Å¡e ta 5.1 zvok bo treba porihtat tle na ubuntuju, pol bo pa u nulo porihtan :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa premila?? :S
<nafisa> aha
<jodlajodla> back, 5.1 sound Å¡e zmer ne dela -.-"
<nafisa> dobr, da mam jst samo 2.1
<jodlajodla> js bom tud pomoje dau samo L in R kabl notr v zvočnike ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> kako dodam empathy v startup - da se mi ne pokaže na namizju, ampak v ozadju?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<christooss_> jodlajodla --start-hidden?
<jodlajodla> če se prav spomnim je bilo empathy -i, samo nisem točen -.-"
<christooss_> drugač je pa eno orodje za to
<christooss_> hm
<jodlajodla> aha empathy -h, točno :) http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4106/
<Seniorita> zagon programa ob prijavi - ubuntu 10.04 (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<christooss_> devils pie se mi zdi
<jodlajodla> sam še 5.1 zvok poj pa use rešen na 11.04 :)
<jodlajodla> a se da tale irc chat poštimat v empathy tko, da ti napiše če kdo kj novga napiše? :D
<nafisa> men se vrti ...
<christooss_> jodlajodla morš met notification vklopljen
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> grem :) ty, ajd ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<upd> la :)
<napsy> lp
<upd> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Firefox in IE v boju za vrh, Chrome v porastu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4898/new/posts/
<ssds> a ve kdo kako nej resim ta problem ... ko hocem odrarat multi rar mape ... mi vsako posebej ...  uporabljam pa unrar-free :S
<Sky[x]> mislm da je ena opcija je
<Sky[x]> en ukaz
<Sky[x]> !g unranr multi rar
<Seniorita> How to unrar multiple rar-files? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7475
<ssds> hvala ... ta bot je pa se kr uporaben kolkr vidim ... sem probal namestit samo rar program ... in ne unrar-free ... pa zgleda deluje normalno ... tako kot je treba :)
<ssds> thx
<upd> seveda je uporaben, saj zna uporabit google search.
<ssds> jaz pa iscem bliznice ... in rajsi vprasam tukaj ... ce pa tu noben ne ve ... pol pa uporabim googla :)
<upd> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-justina-bieberja-med-koncertom-obmetavali-z-jajci.html to!
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Justina Bieberja med koncertom obmetavali z jajci - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<christooss_> lazy sunday
<christooss_> to ima
<upd> ok kaj nj zdej en Curriculum Vitae sem si zlovdal pa ma .html pa .css wordpress mi ne omogoča tega ka nj naredim ?
<upd> a lahko html kodo kopiram v post normalno, un resume.css pa dam na dropbox in nastavim v html-ju kodo da kaže na un resume.css ?
<christooss_> upd nevem če bo wordpress geldu un css
<christooss_> lahko pa v worpressu narediš page pa pol maš nekje v settingsih urejanje
<christooss_> cssjev
<christooss_> in dodaš potem csskodo
<christooss_> lahk pa probaš s css
<upd> http://en.support.wordpress.com/custom-css/ hm ne vem
<Seniorita> Custom CSS &laquo; Support &#8212; WordPress.com
<upd> k morš plačat
<upd> al bom pa na računalniku naredu, cv, pa pol sam sliko dal v post
<christooss_> aja maš na wordpress.com blo
<christooss_> blog
<christooss_> to pol ne moreš
<upd> jap :D
<upd> a sploh lohk v chrome izvozim stran kot sliko
<upd> ne najdem nikjer opcije
<christooss_> http://www.livexp.net/wordpress/embed-css-in-your-wordpress-posts-with-a-custom-field.html
<Seniorita> Embed CSS in your wordpress posts with a custom field : Live Experience
<christooss_> upd sej maš print screen
<christooss_> oz print page
<upd> kje je print page
<upd> print screen mi ne pomaga ker sta dve strani
<upd> print page odpre za tiskalnike
<upd> si to mislil ?
<christooss_> sej pol pa z gimpom skup zmečeš
<upd> ja dobr :D
<christooss_> čak da pogledam
<christooss_> je bla ena opcija sprintat internetno stran v jpeg
<christooss_> nevem zdej ne najdem
<christooss_> pač gimp uporab pa je
<upd> bom ja
<upd> !g chrome browser export page as image
<Seniorita> Download / Export drawing only exports part of the image - Google ... http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google%20Docs/thread?tid=0babb771f14b98bf&amp;hl=en
<christooss_> možno je tud da ma kompozer export as jpeg
<christooss_> a mi lahko cv pošlješ
<christooss_> k jst tud rabim :)
<upd> http://sampleresumetemplate.net/
<upd> jas sm tega
<Seniorita> Sample Resume Template | A Free HTML Resume Template by thingsthatarebrown.com
<christooss_> u nice
<upd> sam bo treba spremenit da bo Å¡e slika
<upd> na vrhu nekje
<christooss_> a maš kakšen cv še za po pošti pošiljat :)
<upd> to pa nimam
<upd> jest bom kr url poslal do cv-j
<upd> a
<christooss_> hja sam v snail mail ne morš dat linka :)
<upd> aja :)
<upd> http://speckyboy.com/2010/05/05/10-free-professional-html-and-css-templates/
<Seniorita> 10 Free Professional HTML and CSS CV/Resume Templates
<upd> ta prvi mi je ql, pa ne dela download link
<christooss_> cthulu zmaga :)
<upd> kaj je to
<christooss_> tadrug resume
<christooss_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu
<Seniorita> Cthulhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/clcbnchcgjcjphmnpndoelbdhakdlfkk?hl=sl super zadeva
<Seniorita> Quick Markup: Screen capture & Brainstorm - Galerija razširitev za Google Chrome
<upd> hmm
<upd> !g tiny url
<Seniorita> TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL http://tinyurl.com/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<upd> Nikoli, nikoli, zares nikoli se ne zadržuj, ko je treba prdniti! V nasprotnem primeru zadržani prdec potuje navzgor po tvojem telesu vse do možganov, in tako dobiš usrane ideje.
<matijja> @upd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601758
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<Bilko> :)
<upd> lool
<Grega> logicno, ce ima walkman!
<upd> ker je ql html
<upd> builder
<matijja> ga ni:)
<upd> aptana
<matijja> vi
<upd> lol.
<upd> vi je useless čeprav se leet sliši.
<matijja> Če hočeš imet pod nadzorom vso kodo nvu, dreamweaver,... odpadejo
<matijja> če ga ne uporabljaš potem verjetno imaš tako mnenje...
<upd> dreamweaver je dovolj dober :)
<matijja> sicer pa obstaja tudi vim...;)
<upd> vem..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<napsy> lp
<napsy> vi je useless
<napsy> vim pa ne
<bogdanov> itak da je
<napsy> ne rabis drugega editorja kot vim
<napsy> :-)
<matijja> tudi vi ni slab...
<napsy> tak za silo je lih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> slovenija
<bogdanov> rusija
<bogdanov> komi
<bogdanov> sam zadn gol je bla pa solska cist
<bogdanov> :)
<yang_> lp
<yang_> kdo od promorcev tu
<CrazyLemon> recimo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tireeeeeed
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nestoj streljat da si s5 kolesaru kao
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js sm danes več prevozu kot si ti prespal
<alyosha> dj dj nestoj lagat sam sebi
<alyosha> če greš z prstom po karti ne pomeni da si tam dejanskobil:D
<CrazyLemon> dej fatso..če tebi težko se premikat to ne pomeni da je vsem težko :D
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> danes sem samo 2 kebaba pojedu pa kosilo:D
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> pa en paket milka poskotov pa Å¡e napolitank se bom lotu:D
<alyosha> Å¡e malo pa bo 100:DD
<nafisa> malek, velik grešnik si, malek :D
<CrazyLemon> http://worksmartlabs.com/cardiotrainer/tracks.php?trackId=675923549&sig=ec308e433b5647bcccfcbcf8ca6dc367c5b25143
<Seniorita> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<CrazyLemon> evo..tudi ti se sprehodi s prstom po karti
<CrazyLemon> da pokuriš te kebabe
<alyosha> ooo nafisa :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> dj lažonja dj
<alyosha> kao to si ti dans sow
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lazem ja
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo 48km
<nafisa> oj, alyosha
<nafisa> :*
<CrazyLemon> ampak 52
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> dj no CrazyLemon ne bit tko hud:D
<alyosha> nafisa povej mu daj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čez kaka dva tedna bom še hujši..ko ti skopiram 140km :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<nafisa> kaj mu naj povem?
<alyosha> hahaha copy paste ja
<alyosha> od koga to kopiraš?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa povej mu da ni tko hud kot se dela:D
<nafisa> kaj se pa dela?
<nafisa> nisem spremljala tega vsega, kar sta se pogovarjala
<alyosha> http://worksmartlabs.com/cardiotrainer/tracks.php?trackId=675923549&sig=ec308e433b5647bcccfcbcf8ca6dc367c5b25143
<Seniorita> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<nafisa> a se bogega dela, ko sem mu seminarsko skritizirala? :D
<alyosha> kao to on fura neki
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj ni Å¡la seminarka:D
<nafisa> ja, saj ma luštn
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡la..samo nafisa se je hotla na nekoga spravit
<nafisa> sam bo Å¡e mogu neki dopisat
<CrazyLemon> pa sm js bil tist :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> Å¡rtva
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ž
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<alyosha> kaj to una seminarska
<nafisa> pač ...
<alyosha> z mysql?
<CrazyLemon> mysql?
<nafisa> mora naredit, tak ko so pravila za seminarsko
<nafisa> drugače pa ...
<nafisa> pošlješš peer-u
<nafisa> pa ti pove, kaj bi Å¡e blo fajn met
<alyosha> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/FAX/SpletneTehnologije/seminar2.pdf
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a maš OS? nimaš?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to sm naredu :)
<alyosha> ma ti si cel Å¡kolar mona:D
<CrazyLemon> vse razn tistega ko je več administratorjev
<nafisa> mam, CrazyLemon
<alyosha> a ne hodiš u šolo:d
<CrazyLemon> tisto se mi res ni dalo
<nafisa> jst sem seminarsko že nrdila
<alyosha> hehe samo da bo 6 a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nmj lej ga murija
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa em..poglej primer tam...k sta dve seminarski
<nafisa> je blo čist ok
<alyosha> CrazyLemon on je tvoj prijatu a? iz izole pravi da je:D
<nafisa> me ne zanima, kaki so primeri ...
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm po tistem primeru delau :)
<nafisa> jst gledam na zahteve, kake so
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mene ne zanima kake so zahteve! :D
<nafisa> vedno delam striktno po navodilih, ne po primerih
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ?
<alyosha> ne gledaš talenta
<nafisa> malek, velik grešnik si, malek
<alyosha> sj ni važno če si moški ali ženska
<alyosha> jaz se ne definirm:D
<alyosha> jaz sem IT!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> i ti si?
<nafisa> vesolček?
<alyosha> IT --> ono
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne muško ne žensko
<nafisa> tiča so ti odrezali? :o
<alyosha> dej dej ti nimaš pojma
<alyosha> TV prizgi rajši
<alyosha> na pop
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Muri mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip gre u polfinale:D
<nafisa> ne vem keri to ti je
<alyosha> beka neve
<alyosha> on bo zmagal letos
<alyosha> oziroma
<alyosha> ono
<alyosha> on je reku da se ne definira al je moški al zenska
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> zaj sm poštekala
<nafisa> moj kolega tud pravi, da je ženska ujeta v moškem telesu
<nafisa> pa si kupuje najlonke
<alyosha> ja to je drugo
<alyosha> on je pol zenska
<alyosha> oz. misli da je zenska
<alyosha> ta pravi da on se ne definira da ni ne moski ne zenska
<alyosha> on je Muri
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> res je na karte to meso
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> meso?
<nafisa> vanč ga je na karte kupo
<nafisa> vsaki dan, vsako nedeljo je treba prit v cerkev, zapiomni si to
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> nafisa kaj si ti jedla?:D
<nafisa> meso na karte :D
<nafisa> ko ga je vanč prneso
<nafisa> ko zaj smo kulaki
<nafisa> socialistični kulaki :D
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če mi kaj dvigne pritisk so to fucking !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hruske> sam res!!!!!
<nafisa> sexanje ti dvigne pritisk?
<nafisa> saj to je normalno, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> truck and dale vs. evil
<CrazyLemon> haha..awesome muvi :D
<nafisa> smrt fašizmu!
<Mikoar> marija mi je pomagala, porkamadona
<Mikoar> to je iz soc. kulakov ko rece on stric
<nafisa> ata, saj te mam vseeno rad :D
<CrazyLemon> "looks like he's gonna walk it off" haha
<nafisa> krka zmagalaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kasen ti je to movie?
<alyosha> komedija al neki?
<CrazyLemon>  zdownloadaj pa poglej :>
<alyosha> !g truck and dale vs. evil imdb
<Seniorita> Tucker & Dale vs Evil (2010) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1465522/combined
<alyosha> lopov
<nafisa> titej je rus, sam ne okol govorit, je za 10 let aresta :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kako zgleda horror komedija?
<alyosha> :D
<upd> ni nič posebnega je pa smešno bolano.
<upd> http://dominvrt.si/clanek/rubrika/trend/najbolj-seksi-dom-za-samca.html
<Seniorita> To je najbolj vroč moški dom na svetu! - Dominvrt.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako do pravice brisanja in pisanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4915/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> js tega človeka ne morem brat
<CrazyLemon> trudim se pa prst vedno gre k ban this user
 * CrazyLemon zapre browser
<upd> haha
<matijja> ^pošlji ga na občino po dovoljenje
<nafisa> vzeli so nam agrarno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<upd> Državljanstvo: Slovenec al Slovensko ?
<matijja> slovensko verjetno
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<jodlajodla> oo
 * CrazyLemon couldnt stay away :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> aj v ubuntu 11.04 so anšli resno lukno
<Sky[x]> remote exploit :>
<jodlajodla> #fail
<jodlajodla> in kaj to pomeni? :D
<jodlajodla> da čakamo 11.04.1? :D
<Sky[x]> jp :)
<jodlajodla> na 11,04 me še neki časa ne bo ;) bodo mogl najpri porihtat uraden driver za grafo
<jodlajodla> *11.04
<CrazyLemon> dej link do novice :)
<Sky[x]> eh nič od tega ni res kar sem povedal :)
<CrazyLemon> i know :)
<jodlajodla> epic
<jodlajodla> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=190696&d=1304275184 KDE o.O
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Forums
<jodlajodla> a mogoče že kje piše, kdaj pridejo novi driverji za radeon? :D
<Sky[x]> iknow.si si mislu ane ? :D
<jodlajodla> možno
<jodlajodla> ker nevem kera verzija je pod dodatnimi gonilniki, da bi namestil tisto iz uradne strani ...
<nafisa> men se nič ne da
<CrazyLemon> same here
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> o busanc
<bogdanov> haha nevem kdoj busanc ti al jst
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si iz kranja ne js :))
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> pa v extrema skos hod bogdanov
<Sky[x]> :P
<Sky[x]> pa bombe meče pa tak ...
<jodlajodla> globalna žalitev našega prelepega mesta xD
<CrazyLemon> ma sj pravim..busanc
<jodlajodla> ne najdem rešitve za lag fix ati driverjev -.-"
<CrazyLemon> sux to be you :S
<jodlajodla> upam da čimprej nardijo nov driver :D
<Sky[x]> ne bom se igral s tvojim srčkom ker je samo eno, rajši se bom z zizikama ker sta dve :D
<Grega> OK
<bogdanov> cc
<jodlajodla> če dam gor kubuntu 11.04, lahko računam na to, da bo ati-jev driver delal in ne bo takih problemov, kot na ubuntu 11.04?
<Grega> isto sranje, drugo pakovanje
<jodlajodla> samo razlika zgleda velika? :D
<upd> kaj je em v css ?
<jodlajodla> enota?
<jodlajodla> 10 em
<jodlajodla> padding: 5em 2em 4em 8em
<upd> ponavadi je px
<matijja> 1-em je Å¡irina fonta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<matijja> a ni neki takega
<matijja> se bom mogu začet css učit
<Grega> em pomnozi trenuten font z x vrednostjo
<Grega> ce je trenuten size 10px je 2em potem 20px
<upd> ok tnx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] redcat33: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] redcat33: chatroulette ne prikaže slike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4831/new/posts/
<upd> Grega:
<upd> aaa
<upd> tole k narediš okvir z div v css mu kar neko širino določim ? npr 768
<upd> px
<Jorky> čer
<upd> zdravo brko!
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> kaj dogaja?
<upd> bo bo učim se css kr neki :P
<upd> pa vi
<Jorky> sej me ni treba vikat hehehe
<Jorky> ma mal raziskujem gnome3
<Jorky> se še nism čist navadu
<upd> s časom se boste navadili
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> ja no sej ubistvu je čist ok
<upd> je kar ql ja
<Jorky> dela isto kot gnome 2 tko da ni panike
<Jorky> edin efekti bi mogli bit mejčkeno bolj fancy
<upd> mja to bojo Å¡e zrihtal pa spoliral
<Jorky> čeprav je gtk3 pa nautilus3 kr lep
<Jorky> pa kul mi je ko daš v zaustavitev da ti vrže v hibernacijo
<Jorky> edin kar pogrešam je reboot button
<Jorky> pa ne znam na namizje bližnjic naredit
<Jorky> če se da sploh
<Jorky> pa na k.... mi gre  flash
<Jorky> to je pa najb bedna aplikacija ever
<Jorky> čeprav se mi zdi da mogoče za odtenek hitrej dela gnome3 od dvojke
<Jorky> (na moji mašini)
<matijja> je kdo ki programiral v gtk3?
<matijja> so kake spremembe?
<Jorky> nevem ne znam programirat sam pomoje so gotovo kake spremembe
<upd> matijja: verjetno ni nič sprememb, razen stvari ki so nove
<matijja> kakih velikih sprememb ne videm
<upd> in stvari ki so odvržene
<upd> :)
<matijja> lih to sm zdej opazu:)
<matijja> že dolgo nism nč v gtkju nardil
<matijja> tale qt me je razvadu :]
<upd> hehe
<upd> ne vem, sj ni nič pametnega za naredit
<upd> kar sem delal v gtk se je ustavilo na polovici
<upd> ker je več al manj že vse narejeno 0.o
<matijja> vedno se ki najde
<matijja> ampak če v programu ni dela z grafiko, vmesnik ni potreben:D
<upd> aha
<upd> kaj si pa že naredil ?
<upd> a imaš online kakšne projekte
<matijja> nimam, delam bolj za sebe...
<upd> CSS je neobčutljiv na velikost znakov (ključnih besed ne ločuje glede na velikost znakov! omg :)
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaa
<upd> kaj ima nič
<pingop> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj ima ima kaj nema pa pokličemo bogdanova da on ukrade
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pingop> apa gremo u lidl
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pingo
<bogdanov> ce rabs
<bogdanov> kj iz lidla
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..pozna bogdanov tisto ključavnico iz lidla
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<upd> ključ je pa kamen :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov Å¡koda da te nism poznal par let nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sm mel "na voljo" vse tomosove motorje :D
<upd> CrazyLemon: a k si še čokolino v lidlu koupoval
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> bom gradu
<bogdanov> frcije
<bogdanov> po 20eu?
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> k*
<CrazyLemon> 125ccm krosi po 20€ ? :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kva nis povedu
<bogdanov> a ti sved
<bogdanov> nis mu jajc
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> pussi
<bogdanov> doma se skrivas za rac
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jah sj ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> [00:52:37] <CrazyLemon> bogdanov Å¡koda da te nism poznal par let nazaj
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-23
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo sek le ?
<Sky[x]> se kle
<Grega> ooooo jebemtisem napsian
<Grega> nasipan
<Grega> saj je petek, ne? :(()((())
<Grega> ojebemo ni
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> ktero kurcevo vreme, ne me zajbavat ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HELLO HELLO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek EHLO
<CrazyLemon> in vreme je kul...vsaj ne dezuje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your response is invalid. Expected: HOLA
<zdobersek> blagor vam, tule pa sonce scije
<CrazyLemon> not possible
<BigWhale> spet ne morem topica spremenit ...
<BigWhale> | Ubuntu 12.10 - Quantal Quetzal
<BigWhale> nej ne tole doda na konc
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> a to je code name??
<CrazyLemon> quantal quetzal ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal
<modelcek> mam en problem
<modelcek> ko hocem zapect kak cd/dvd se mi zmer ustav pri 15-20%
<modelcek> a je mozno da je laser zapacan?
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil zapacan kako bi zapisal prvih ~20%
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * wickux hugs sasa84
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> oj wickux
 * sasa84 rahlo presenečena ob objemu, ampak se z rokicami oprime wickux :)
<wickux> (:
<zdobersek1> TMI TBH
<zdobersek1> plus, CrazyLemon -> JellyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no jelly
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is Mucho Jelly
<zdobersek> Muuuucho.
<zdobersek> !g quetzal
<Pepelka> Quetzal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzal
<zdobersek> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :>:>:>:>
<zdobersek> kok sikan ptic
<sasa84> zdobersek, mark zihr ful gleda animal planet :P
<CrazyLemon> mark je zihr bil zadet ko je reku quetzal bo
<CrazyLemon> če pa je quokka dosti bl lušna žvau
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> !g quokka
<Pepelka> Quokka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quokka
<lynxlynxlynx> kie so zakon
<zdobersek> ja faaaaak
<zdobersek> same lepe bestije
<lynxlynxlynx> keae
<zdobersek> cudno pa, da ni pridevnik quality
<sasa84> http://www.arkive.org/quokka/setonix-brachyurus/image-G123089.html
<Pepelka> ARKive - Quokka photo - Setonix brachyurus - G123089
<sasa84> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :)))))))))
<CrazyLemon> če bi js mel markove milijone
<CrazyLemon> bi zihr dal razvojno ime
<CrazyLemon> quirky quokka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/foto-tina-hercog-in-eva-jeric-vroci-dekleti-iz-ljubljanskega-ringa/281708
<Pepelka> Foto: Tina Hercog in Eva Jerič, vroči dekleti iz ljubljanskega ringa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> miiiiijaaaauuu @ eva
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-24
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1425-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1425-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1426-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1426-1/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> uuuhuj
<wickux> huhhuh
<zdobersek> uhuuhu
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> živjo wickux :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: kje mas CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a dns dobim kšn objem? :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, v kleti ga skrivam
<zdobersek> hohoho
<zdobersek> lep
<zdobersek> lepo*
<sasa84> ^^
<zdobersek> sasa84: kdaj je nazadnje jedu?
 * zdobersek cares
<sasa84> prvezan je ob radiator... lahko 'je' sam mene ^^
<sasa84> zdobersek, a CrazyLemon tud kej je?
<zdobersek> sasa84: aha.
<zdobersek> burek ma pomojem najrajs
<sasa84> uf, pol mu pa morm kej nest
<sasa84> ker se mi je zdel zadnje dni rahlo onemogu :P
<zdobersek> bi reku.
<zdobersek> velik fant veliko poje.
<sasa84> zdobersek, sej drugač se pa kr lepo obnaša
<sasa84> pa kliče me 'moja gospodarica'
<zdobersek> edino pravilno!
<zdobersek> bod stroga!
<zdobersek> sam jest mu pa le dej.
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548093_10150780742328416_300760038415_9674025_656048538_n.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uuu, moj linksys clo v klet vleče :D
<sasa84> sej ti bom zdj prnesla pohano piško
<CrazyLemon> joj saša veš kakšno neumnost sm zdej naredu
<CrazyLemon> delal sm bolognese omako
<CrazyLemon> brez mesa
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> meso pa je bilo cca. 20cm stran
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to je tko kt kapri pica brez kaper? :P
<CrazyLemon> to je kot pizza brez testa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pohvalno, d si se sploh lotu kuhat :)
<sasa84> tud če si meso pozabu :)
<sasa84> pa sej... a ni tko, d prvo meso tenstaš? :P kaj si pa ti prvo tenstou? čebulo pa paradajz? :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, PS: tale CrazyLemon je pa za ožent...poglej fanta kok kuha!!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1427-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1427-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni tko
<CrazyLemon> najprej čebulo pa česen
<BigWhale> A bi kdo v cetrtek prisel na release party torej, na kako debato in drink?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2012042405777174    haha
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: 6-letnik zapravil 950 funtov za iPad igro
<lynxlynxlynx> release party za?
<BigWhale> Nov Nike Training for Women pride ven ...
<BigWhale> pa bi mel zabavo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> gojzerji? :D
<BigWhale> http://xkcd.com/178/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Not Really Into Pokemon
<BigWhale> se prav noben ne bi prsu?
<BigWhale> awesome
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, spet se tepejo okrog upstarta
<BigWhale> V cetrtek bo release party / round table... bom zvecer spisal eno novico
<sasa84> jow
<CrazyLemon> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/introducing-google-drive-yes-really.html
<Pepelka> Official Google Blog: Introducing Google Drive... yes, really
<zdobersek> ... but does it blend?
<CrazyLemon> not yet
<CrazyLemon> but it will
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> It is a cloud, therefor it can not blend!
<CrazyLemon> but you can catch clouds
<CrazyLemon> ergo..you can blend them
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lazes, krades, bolhe jes!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne pa ne..pašto jem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dober tek.
<zdobersek> jst pa sarmo.
<CrazyLemon> sarmo..busanc ftw
<CrazyLemon> 'br tek
<zdobersek> hvaLa.
<zdobersek> sarma je sarma, kaj ces!
<zdobersek> tis pa italiano!
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ti si!
<zdobersek> a sem pol bosanski italijan?
<zdobersek> svasta.
<CrazyLemon> bosniaco italiano
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa ime?
<zdobersek> Imsetti?
<CrazyLemon> Bosco!
<zdobersek> Ismettio?
<CrazyLemon> barca igra!
<zdobersek> chelsea tudi!
<CrazyLemon> houseov frend ima cancer :/
<zdobersek> Wilson se klice.
<CrazyLemon> baaaaaaaaarcaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> 26. 4 ob sedmih v kiberpipi, a lahko en topic popravi?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | Release party 26. 4 ob 19.00 v Kiberpipi
<CrazyLemon> imaš spisano kako novico?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kak program?
<neett> woooohooooo
<CrazyLemon> quiet boy!
<Grega> jebogaaa
<CrazyLemon> si ga vidu ?!?
<Grega> komaj, mali in hiter je
<CrazyLemon> ampak zgreši kot veliki!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> mhm
<BigWhale> zdej bom spisal
<CrazyLemon> preklet idiot mali
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale em.. a naredim event na loco.ubuntu.com ?
<BigWhale> a.. mogoce ne morem spisat
<BigWhale> k nimam pravic
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> al pa se ne znam logirat vec :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale 1. al ti naredim račun 2. spišeš pa js skopiram novico
<BigWhale> lahk kr 1.
<BigWhale> al pa 2
<BigWhale> sej vseen v bistvu
<BigWhale> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kot želiš
<CrazyLemon> maaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> za 2 cm!!
<lynxlynxlynx> that's what she said
<CrazyLemon> you've got to be fcking kidding me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ane.
<zdobersek> Torres zadel.
<zdobersek> WTF.
<CrazyLemon> torres je že kul
<CrazyLemon> sam chelsea ffs
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..messi je itak vse zajebal
<CrazyLemon> še če bayern zmaga..pol bo to res fcked up :D
<zdobersek> mah, naj gre bayern v finale ..
<zdobersek> madrid mi je bleeeh
<CrazyLemon> sej bayern je že kul..sam itak tist k zmaga jutri
<CrazyLemon> bo zmagal v finalu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1428-1: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1428-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> si skopirala na fb da bo 26 release?
<CrazyLemon> +party
<sasa84> noup, Å¡ele zdj mal gledam...
<sasa84> prej ej biu fuzbal :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor
<CrazyLemon> https://drive.google.com/
<Pepelka> Redirecting...
<CrazyLemon> zdej na voljo tudi za .si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja, sm že sprobala taale drive
<sasa84> 5giga...več kt DB :P
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je google docs
<CrazyLemon> z mapami
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa tud teži, če bi npr. odt prenesu v docs...pa kaj še :P
<sasa84> o ti pi*...zkaj se preview ne apdejta na 2 days to go :(
<CrazyLemon> emmmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> kaj počneš?!?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pustila sem preview...k j episal 2 dni
<sasa84> in zdj kaže 6...pr men pa 13 na zidu :\
<CrazyLemon> yoy yoy
<CrazyLemon> meni je izpisalo 28 days to go
<CrazyLemon> zbriši
<CrazyLemon> bom js na twitterju zbrisal
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> in spet..lažeš folku
<CrazyLemon> ni nobena zabava :D
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi naslov popravit
<CrazyLemon> no ja..splavitvena okrogla miza ne zveni najbolš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst že vem kaj je fora preview...
<sasa84> uni k so mal bl 'zadi',jim kaže več dni
<CrazyLemon> fora je da ne označiš spodaj :D
<sasa84> npr. kšni dolenjci...pr njih bi pisal 1,5 let :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si tudi na G+ ne ?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> povej andreju naj te doda
<CrazyLemon> ter odstrani nafiso
<sasa84> ti zdej delaš ene cele štale... :P
<sasa84> nafiso čist skenslu...ccc
<CrazyLemon> jah če nič ne počne
<CrazyLemon> čemu sploh ima račun
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, "vabljeni prav si"
<CrazyLemon> takrat je bila pogumna 5sekund
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ?
<BigWhale> a lahko tole popravis
<BigWhale> "vabljeni prav vsi"
<BigWhale> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej piše vsi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> a ne piše si? :P
<BigWhale> ja, se wp change log poslji :>
<sasa84> al morm rifrešat?
<sasa84> BigWhale, živjo miši ;)
<BigWhale> misi? :>
<sasa84> kvecal?
<CrazyLemon> fiši*
<sasa84> krapek moj mali :P
<BigWhale> ab rada po rit al kwa?
<sasa84> ja lohk mal no... :P
<BigWhale> nic!
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> Spat grem. :)
<sasa84> sicr pa... zdj mam itak že CrazyLemon par dni za radiator prklenjena pa...
<sasa84> prklenjenga
<sasa84> BigWhale, pliiiiz
<sasa84> čist mal!
<sasa84> ah :S
<CrazyLemon> priložnost zamujena ne vrne se nobena!
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> najbolš d greš še jst spat
<sasa84> al pridem tebe mal u klet pogledat ^^
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt spat :>
<sasa84> mogoče bi pa pasal :P
<CrazyLemon> zdej edino kar paše je dormeo !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nimam dormea :P
<sasa84> mislm...sploh ga ne morm met :P
<sasa84> zdj pa grem res spat....jutr me čaka ves dan --> pranje-obešanje-peglanje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridn bodi
<sasa84> zjutri ti prnesm fruštk... zdobrsek je reku, d ti morm dajat kej za jest
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-25
<Hekos> "share"
<Hekos> kot "share this URL" na nek social network
<Hekos> "Daj v Souporabo" mi ne zveni fajn, "Objavi" ne morm dat ker ma v kontekstu drug pomen
<Grega> Deli, deli s prijatelji
<Hekos> "Deli URL"  kot gumb  ?
<CrazyLemon> Deli povezavo
<Hekos> right
<Grega> genij, cl je genij
 * CrazyLemon bows
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Hekos> "moderate comment"
<CrazyLemon> moderiraj? :>
<marko> a ve kdo
<marko> kje bi lahko kupil adapter za prenosnik določen
<sasa84> oj Hekos
<marko> slovenska trgovina
<marko> googlam pa nič ne najdem
<marko> fak
<marko> Å¡e 40 minut mam
<marko> !
<Hekos> hey sasa84
<sasa84> o marko
<marko> o
<Hekos> pač kupiš enga z isto voltažo pa podobnim amperom
<marko> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2730009324/univerzalni-napajalnik-za-prenosnik-tecnoware-120-w-fcbnot120h#galerija
<marko> to bom vzel
<Pepelka> Univerzalni napajalnik za prenosnik Tecnoware 120 W (FCBNOT120H) - mimovrste=)
<marko> a je kul?
<sasa84> marko, kaj pa če bil kupu kšnga univerzalnga?
<sasa84> no, eno tako foro ja :)
<marko> Ponuja tudi USB priključek, kar pomeni, da lahko polnite tudi naprave preko USB kabla.
<marko> to je kul
<marko> dejansko lahko vsak prenosnik pol s tem polniš
<marko> naročim
<marko> kar na enkrat mi je crkniol
<marko> že prejšnje dni je čudno delal
<marko> če sem udaril po njem je delal če ne pa ni pa take finte lol
<marko> v glavnem blo je za pričakovat da bo v kratkem crknil
<Hekos> 0o
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> jaz bom mogla pa kšno baterijo kupt
<marko> zdaj bo tak brez prenosnika nekaj dni
<marko> dokler mi ne pošljejo tega
<marko> pa daj, za popizdit, fak!
<marko> Dobava: predvidoma 3 dni
<marko> če do petka ne dobim se mi spipa
<Hekos> prever kolk maš V/A na stramu napajalnuku
<Hekos> ker za moj comp 120W ni dost
<marko> piše mi tam
<marko> input: AC100-240V, 50-60Hz
<marko> 1.5A
<Hekos> out glej
<marko> drugo nič ne vidim
<marko> tam sam piše
<marko> 4.74A
<marko> pred tem pa Å¡e +19v
<Hekos> pa out V ?
<marko> to je vse Hekos
<Hekos> ok. dobr je zate
<marko> super
<marko> sam vseeno
<marko> danes bom brez pcja
<marko> pa verjetno jutri
<marko> fak
<marko> fak
<marko> kaj naj delam
<marko> a ma kdo kake ideje?
<Hekos> reku bom isto, kar napiše reddit k je padu dol
<Hekos> "why not go outside, or something"
<marko> za 2 dnI?
<marko> to je res dolgo
<marko> fak the 47 minut moram zdaj res dobro izkoristit
<Hekos> knjigo preber ?
<Hekos> posprav sobo ?
<marko> ma avto bom pospravil
<marko> pa mogoče sobo
<marko> a to je konec v par urah
<marko> ne vem kaj bom zvečer delal
<marko> samo ps3 mi preostane
<marko> fak ne no
<marko> rabim prenosnik
<Hekos> haha
<marko> raje bom šel danes fizično v trgovino kupil nekaj
<Hekos> bedn si :P
<marko> to ni sam tak zdaj
<marko> res mislim :/
<marko> fak zdaj sem se zavedal
<marko> da dejansko ni to isto kot ko ni neta
<marko> niti serij
<marko> niti nič
<marko> ne bom moral gledat
<marko> to je resna zadeva
<marko> vse firme bi morali dajat 2 napajalnika poleg za prenosnike
<Hekos> ka ne morš PS3 vklopit na net?
<marko> ma ja sam kaj mi tisto pomaga
<marko> ko mam televizijo
<marko> neko starto
<marko> Å¡katlo
<marko> 20-30 let
<marko> dobesedn
<marko> o
<Hekos> heh, js mam en cel comp za rezervo
<marko> sploh se ne vidi lepo na njej vse
<Hekos> 2 dni
<Hekos> dude
<marko> ma piše da bo verjetno v petek prišlo
<marko> kaj pa če ne bo
<marko> pol pa je vikend
<marko> in še do ponedeljka čakat
<Hekos> get help.
<marko> a majo v big bangu napajalnike pa to
<marko> mislite da bom dobil kaj bom rabil?
<marko> v glavnem rabim 120watni ali več napajalnik, ne Hekos ?
<Hekos> neki  taga ja
<CrazyLemon> srčno upam da v lendavi ni nobenga primernega napajalnika..
<CrazyLemon> suffer bitch suffer :>
<marko> nisem z lendave nub
<marko> kaj je s tabo
<marko> omg
<marko> :/
<CrazyLemon> kjerkoli pač si :D
<marko> nekaj v napajalniku skače gor pa dol lol
<marko> fak moram bolj pazit na stvari
<sasa84> marko, v petk boš težko dobil, ker ej praznik
<sasa84> pošto (priporočeno) pa nosjo ob sobotah
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si mal žleht? :P
<sasa84> marko... dihej, dihej...vse bo kul
<sasa84> a maš kšno pomembno delo za narest na kompu? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 me? naah :D
<wickux> I love your language
<CrazyLemon> wickux of course you do..but thats just because you dont speak it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> and we love the finnish wierdness (if that's where you come from)
<wickux> Ja, jaz sem Finec :)
<sasa84> wickux, finec? :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, smučarski skoki? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<sasa84> metal? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če ne boš priden, te ne bom odvezala od radiatorja
<sasa84> ps: a sem ti sploh prnesla fruštk? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem kaj si prinesla
<CrazyLemon> ampak js sm vse popapal
<sasa84> lepo lepo... sej veš, d boš močan in vzdržljiv!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti kej likaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 znam likat..ampak likam bl pogosto :)
<CrazyLemon> bl redko*
<sasa84> no, jutr boš že v kabinetu :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: lolj, a ga se mas kr v kleti :>
<wickux> sasa84: da :)
<sasa84> wickux, a živiš v SLO?
<sasa84> zdobersek, mhm
<sasa84> sej mu nosm za jest :)
<sasa84> pa mal se me je že navadu...
<marko_> sasa84, sem že doma z univerzalnim napajalnikom
<marko_> in dela vse okej
<marko_> carsko
<sasa84> no, super :)
 * alyosha_sql = mona
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<wickux> wb
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> nč zeh
<CrazyLemon> delat
<CrazyLemon> pisat
<CrazyLemon> ¨!
<sasa84> sj delam :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma kaj delaš
<sasa84> diplomo Å¡e nek Å¡timam
<sasa84> pol bom pa k teb u klet pršla :P
<zdobersek> oooh!
<zdobersek> ScaredLemon?
<CrazyLemon> very!
<CrazyLemon> alfi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql*
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon pizda neki jebe cron
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> kok sem pa na ubuntu.si prisu
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> navijamo za bayern? ;)
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aATOpkYHaIQ
<Pepelka> The Science of Sugar - The Spangler Effect Season 01 Episode 13      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hud experiment :D
<sasa84> kul, bayern :)
<CrazyLemon> true
<sasa84> pa nej Å¡e zmagajo v finalu :P
<sasa84> sicer pa...a bodo v finalu igrale mladinske al pa B selekcije? :P
<CrazyLemon> bodo kr oni igrali
<CrazyLemon> 10 na 8
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> 2D streljaška igra s na fiziki temelječimi ugankami
<CrazyLemon> mnenja ?
<CrazyLemon> tale prehod na 's' ..
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> /s/s/z
<sasa84> z
<sasa84> z na fiziki
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa tud... strelska?
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da streljaška ni prav... da se napiše strelaška
<CrazyLemon> a je strelane al streljanje ? :)
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> eden je Music prevedu kot 'Hudba'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja... sam se mi zdi, da je res strelaška
<sasa84> čak, bi mogla pogledat
<sasa84> mislm d smo se 1x o tem pogovarjal
<CrazyLemon> streljaška
<CrazyLemon> Približno 78.900 rez
<CrazyLemon> strelaška
<CrazyLemon> Približno 67 rez. (0,29 sek.)
<CrazyLemon> mislim da je to kar zgovoren podatek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> v SSKJ ni ne enga ne druzga
<sasa84> tud v pravopisu ne
<sasa84> strelaški
<sasa84> pridevnik, moški spol, določni
<sasa84> pridevnik	strelaška
<sasa84> pridevnik	strelaško
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> to pa je v amebisovem besednem zakladu
<CrazyLemon> amebis itak nima pojma
<CrazyLemon> "Rock out" - ??
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> "with your cock out"
<sasa84> This usually entails drinking copious ammounts of beer, turning to the neerest available "mate" and exposing ones genitals to the elements, whilst "throwing up the horns" (common Rock music gesture).
<sasa84> Synonimous to "Hang out with your wang out"
<sasa84> and "having your penis outside of your pants and looking like a douchebag" (thankyou Ryan).
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj ti zganjaš na obali? :P
<CrazyLemon> Buck Off
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> koji k... so ti nizi
<sasa84> a prevača un tour?
<sasa84> prevajaš*
<sasa84> ps: ena vejca manka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<CrazyLemon> mind-expanding experience. ?
<CrazyLemon> enkratno izkušnjo pa roka? :D
<sasa84> roka?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> a čmo it kej spat? ;)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<sasa84> no, pa pajdimo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priden bodi
<sasa84> se vidva zjutri ^^
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-26
<zdobersek> What's the story, morning glory?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, dan :)
<alyosha__sql> hejho
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> povej ti tetici...si kej priden? ;)
<alyosha__sql> kakopak
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> ne znam jz drugega
<alyosha__sql> :)
<alyosha__sql> mmm verjetno bom disconectal hmalu:)
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012042605778132         :D
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Smrtno nevarni hamburgerji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | Release party DANES 26. 4 ob 19.00 v Kiberpipi | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> blah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | Release party DANES 26. 4 ob 19.00 v Kiberpipi | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj delaš?
<zdobersek> sasa84: tocno nic!
<sasa84> kul, pol mi lohk pomagaš dosat CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> ti sam povej kaj nek kliknem :))))))))))))))))))))))
<sasa84> nej*
<sasa84> word sm že odprla! :D
<zdobersek> watnow
<zdobersek> dans je release party?
<zdobersek> od kdaj? :>
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> BigWhale ma to čez
<BigWhale> 19:00
<BigWhale> kwa ce bi prebral na ubuntu.si? al pa tle v topicu? al pa na kiberpipini strani?
<sasa84> al pa napovednik.com :P
<sasa84> BigWhale, to je ta mladina zdj.. vse k tazadni znost :P
<sasa84> BigWhale, a dns k je tak praznik... me boš kej spank spank?
<BigWhale> sej lahk se kej vec dobijo... ne sam da jim k tazadni znosmo
<BigWhale> se not jim lahk kej zatlacmo!
<sasa84> uuu
<BigWhale> grem
<BigWhale> bze
<marko_> kae zdaj pedri
<marko_> prišel sem samo da povem da kar se tiče desktop distribucij za totalne laike fedora ubije ubuntu
<marko_> že nekaj mescov sem na njej in sem se komaj zdaj zavedal da sploh nič ne trebam delat, vse je user friendly pa še bloated ni tak kot ubuntu
<marko_> sam apt-get pa res ubije yum, to je edino, kar sucka
<marko_> yum je nenormalno počasen
<marko_> Å¡e vedno
<marko_> in zgleda vedno bo
<marko_> jaz sem car
<marko_> lahko bi pisal reviewe
<marko_> fuck yeah
<marko_> na koncu vsake skladbe bi dodal Å¡e link do kul komada
<marko_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_FFVjJxIo&feature=autoplay&list=WL3CBEB24AA400A2FB&playnext=2
<marko_> eh
<Pepelka> Casey Jones - Know this X      - YouTube
<marko_> reviewa, ne skladbe lol
<marko_> zakaj mi noben ne odpiše
<marko_> ful sem osamljen pa mrzlo je tukaj...
<marko_> a tak
<marko_> dobro
<marko_> kao kolegi
<marko_> heh
<marko_> :(
<marko_> grem na ircnet vi pa se jebite!!!!!!!11
<lynxlynxlynx> gospodič, tako se pa ne govori s starejšimi!
<spaso> na kateri strani najdem loge za vse kanale na freenode?
<Grega> dvomim, da to obstaja
<Grega> marko_ :*
<sasa84> spaso, dvomim, da majo vsi kanali loge
<sasa84> Grega, marku pošiljaš lupčka? :P
<Grega> rad ga sicer nimam, lupckam pa se rad..
<Grega> :P
<sasa84> Grega, a men pa nč? :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo rad kupu avto
<CrazyLemon> ima bmw spet akcijo
<CrazyLemon> za 21k bmw 3ka
<Grumpek> nah, ze mam lojtrski voz
<CrazyLemon> za 22k pa se dobim bmw 3 karavan
<sasa84> Grumpek, LOOOOOL
<Grumpek> :) sem kaj narobe reku ?
<sasa84> za 21k dobiš sam volan pa lesen sedež not :P
<sasa84> Grumpek, jst nimam ne enga en druzga :P
<sasa84> pa tud neb bmwja kupla...od the 3 nemcev...mi je bl audi všeč
<Grumpek> jaz ga nocem... sem mel opravka z njimi in ne hvala
<sasa84> sicer pa... aston martin dbs. amen.
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> sicer pa... skoda. amen.
<sasa84> LOL
<Grumpek> 1. zato ker je dober avto
<Grumpek> 2. zato ker je dosegljiv
<sasa84> par prjatlov je melo bmwje...pa niso pol kupil spet bmwja, k so ga prodal :P
<Grumpek> kolega je mel tako smolo, da je vlozu v njega 5 jurjev, da ga je lahko za 4 jurje prodal
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> moj stric je kupu 1x bmwja, še takrat k so ble marke... 325 al kok je že biu, stal 120.000 mark... pa je mel take probleme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ti pravim..akcijo majo..ampak ne bodo pa priznali da jo majo :D
<sasa84> pa je dal 400k tolarjev popravilu, čez dva dni crknu
<Grumpek> ja nekak tak se je dogajal njemu
<Grumpek> menjaval je vse po spisku
<Grumpek> na koncu se motor
<Grumpek> in nic bols, ker so serviserji nesposobni
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> mislm... taka firma si to glih neb smela prvoščt al kaj
<Grumpek> zaka pa ne ? :)
<Grumpek> kaj je bmw vec kot naprimer audi?
<sasa84> jah...ker so kao bmw :P
<sasa84> ne ni...audi je bolš ;)
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> to je tk tk
<Grumpek> vsak avto te pele, vsak avto crkne in vsak avto moras vzdrzvat :)
<Grumpek> sam vprasanje kaj lahko placas
<sasa84> a ma kdo v slov. bugatti veyrona?
<sasa84> Grumpek, sam enim se presneto pogost kej dogaja :P
<Grumpek> ja... vsak mulo v spilih :)
<Grumpek> jebat ga ane :)
<Grumpek> eni majo dnar da sraufajo nadpovprecno velik
<Grumpek> jaz furam renoja, ki me do zdaj se ni pustu na cesti :)
<Grumpek> to mi je dost
<sasa84> mi mamo 2..pa smo kr zadovoljni, z enim in drugim
<sasa84> prej smo mel renault 19...pa ni bil slab, nobenih problemov
<Grumpek> pac renoja se drzi slab sloves za brezveze
<Grumpek> nic bolj se ne kvari kot pa kerkoli drug
<sasa84> eni pravjo, da se je kakovost renaulta končala po prvem meganu
 * CrazyLemon tudi mel renoja
<sasa84> cliota?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> clio ftw
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tisti stari :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hva mas pa zdj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek korejca iz slovaške!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ist das kia?
<CrazyLemon> das ist kia ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wer ist tot auf aktcion?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek das deutch ist priti glavaboli
<zdobersek> kopfpain, ja?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> sehr gut?
<zdobersek> wer hat das kopfpain?
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek> brings back memories!
<zdobersek> !g whats up nigga tokyo breakfast
<Pepelka> Tokyo Breakfast - What&#39;s Up Nigga? - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DXd3DI5hC7Og
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek ...nista resna :P
<sasa84> aja zdobersek ...z mano se pa lohk po nemšk pogovarjaš :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne eskaliram v nemscini, zal
<sasa84> zdobersek, bi blo pa mal rajcih ^^
<sasa84> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535120_10150834212081397_680581396_12168920_1924134665_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=680581396
<sasa84> to bi jst mela! :D
<CrazyLemon> pol si pa kupi!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi mi ti naroču? jst si ne upam :P
<CrazyLemon> si kr velika punca
<CrazyLemon> tko da si kr sama naroči
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk pa mi kupš za diplomo npr :P
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/policija-preverja-kje-so-pogresani-fantje.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Pogrešane iščejo predvsem na Obali
<CrazyLemon> "S seboj ima  nahrbtnik črne barve z napisom Nike."
<CrazyLemon> " in črno šolsko torbo znamke Nike"
<CrazyLemon> " S seboj ima nahrbtnik črne barve."
<CrazyLemon> naključje? i think not!
<CrazyLemon> nike did it!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, išč!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, najk al najki? :D
<CrazyLemon> najki
<sasa84> ta je pa čist za...
<sasa84> !
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> ?!
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ms06.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> lopta = žoga..fyi :>
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a gre hudiča
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ff12 release
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1429-1: Jetty vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1429-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si slišala tistega s sv. petrom? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a veš k pride babica pred sv. petra pa mu govori zakaj si zasluž nebesa...pač k je bla pridna itd...pa peter pogleda serđota pa ta "nč, sam po žogo sm pršu" :D
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> to ej pa svetski vic :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1428-1: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1428-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1429-1: Jetty vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1429-1/
<sasa84> tina maze ma nov avtodom :P
<sasa84> d boste vedl :P
<CrazyLemon> ja? pa boga se tok pritožuje da nima dnarja
<CrazyLemon> in da hoče moar!
<lynxlynxlynx> bo že res, če živi v avtodomu
<lynxlynxlynx> dejansko je pa spimpan doubledecker?
<CrazyLemon> ne živi :D
<CrazyLemon> bo živela tistih nekaj tednov ko smuča v evropi
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, ja počas gre. Vsak cajt bo restart pol bomo pa vidl
<Bilko> traja že od osmih :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko to je kar dosti...ampak glede na to da je danes naval
<CrazyLemon> je to bilo za pričakovat :D
<Bilko> ja sej vem. ni panike, sam da bo vse delal. evo ydej pa reboot
<Bilko> sudo reboot :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa hitr madona!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> a js?
<CrazyLemon> pa ti ja
<CrazyLemon> noben drug se ne pogovarja z mano :/
<Bilko> ja tut žena to prav
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Bilko> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bilderji ste pač taki :))
<Bilko> cool Unison dela bp
<Bilko> laufa zadeva
<CrazyLemon> je... unison..pravi dec uporablja rsync
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> ma sej sm neki gledu rsync ma mi je unison bol priročen. Čist izi zadeva . rsync je kr zakompliciran
<CrazyLemon> ma ni tolko enkrat ko veš kaj rabiš
<CrazyLemon> se da hitro zrihtat
<Bilko> sam je treba v terminalu delat
<CrazyLemon> terminal ne grize :D
<Bilko> hehe...sej uporablam, sam za sinhronizacijo ni tok izi. sploh k hocem da se sam spremenjeni fajli prenesejo
<CrazyLemon> sej to rsync počne :)
<Bilko> ja vrjamem :) sam morš vedet komando. Sem gledal enkrat sam mi je blo kr kompliciran pa sem obupal
<sasa84> ooo Bilko
<Bilko> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 ponudi pol kile skute za Bilko 
<sasa84> posnete!
<Bilko> ooo tnx! glih je nimam
<sasa84> Bilko, zdj se jst pa CrazyLemon zdravo prehranjujeva
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pst! dj posprav uno pico pa čips!
<Bilko> ja? :)
<Bilko> heh
<sasa84> Bilko, jst sm zdej kt rambo :P
 * CrazyLemon že dolg ni jedu čipsa
<Bilko> tist je še od zanč verjetn ne
<sasa84> jem sam posneto skuto pa dvigujem gumo od kamiona
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jst, s krejzijem se bova prjavla na tekmovanje martin krpan :P
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> js bo viličarja vozu ti pa boš zabavala gledalce
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> evo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/viranta-pripeljali-na-urgenco.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Viranta zaradi bolečin v prsih pripeljali na urgenco
<CrazyLemon> karma is a bitch
<Bilko> tale meni na levi mal heca, se ne prikaže vedno kot bi mogu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uf... kaj je možn d ga je mal infarkt?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko lahk naštimaš kako občutljiv je :)
<CrazyLemon> in potem je odvisno s kero hitrostjo butneš z miško ob rob
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem..nism bral članka :D
<CrazyLemon> me tudi ne zanima..ker virant je a-hole :D
<Bilko> ja pa res, v tem je fora kok hitr butne miš ob rob :)
<Bilko> tega pa neb sam kr tko pogruntal
<CrazyLemon> js sm naštimal da če delam kaj ob robu da se ne prikaže..če pa fajn pritisnem miško ob rob pa se :D
<CrazyLemon> maš zavihek Obnašanje v nastavitvah Videza
<Bilko> prej se je res včas pokazal ko ga nisem hotu...zdej je pa bolš tole ja, sam je treba vedet kako deluje..super
<sasa84> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/bizarno-bodo-uzakonili-seks-s-pokojno-zeno.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Bizarno: bodo uzakonili seks s pokojno ženo?
<sasa84> fuj
<CrazyLemon> necrofilia!
<Bilko> edin mi manka k ne morš na ikoni v zaganjalniku tut minimizirat okna
<Bilko> pa sm mislu da bo to vpelan not
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a-a
<CrazyLemon> ampak!
<CrazyLemon> obstaja pa en PPA
<CrazyLemon> ki ti to uredi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> ja, sem probu na ubuntu 11.04  sam mi ni deloval
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html
<Pepelka> Unity With Minimize On Click Patch (Unofficial) Available In A PPA For Ubuntu Users ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> pri 11.04 marsikaj ni delovalo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pozna same fore :P namazan z vsemi žavbami :P
<CrazyLemon> ma ni da ni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem malo tv gledat
<CrazyLemon> neki prigriznit
<CrazyLemon> in spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
<Bilko> ajde CrazyLemon
<Bilko> tnx za PPA
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam skuto!
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> nočkoo ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-27
<Boffy> a kdo ve èe se da kako hitreje upgradat? moram iz 10.10 pridit na 12.04. zdajle se bo poèasi zakljuèil upgrade do 11.04. uf, uf , uf bi se dalo direkt iz 11.04 na 12.04 z liveCD? je pa Kubuntu tako da gnome zadeve niso ravno problem.
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1430-2: ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1430-2/
<CrazyLemon> Boffy odgovor je ne..kar si verjetno že ugotovil :>
<CrazyLemon> upgrejdaš lahko samo LTS -> LTS al pa X.Y -> X.Y+1
<Boffy> sem naredil svežo namestitev. je šlo hitreje. samo zdaj se ne spomnim katere vse programe sem imel in zakaj sem imel mono inštaliran... hmm..
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je bil kak dependency iz 10.10
<Boffy> ja, pa se ne spomnim za kaj že. ah bom že pogruntal, ko ga bom spet rabil...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma man!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sup nigga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si gledu tokyo breakfast?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hell yea nigga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: japonci lejga ... unglaublich
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nigga pls - povej, mas kje Win7 instaliran?
<CrazyLemon> nigaaaaaaaaa mam ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo real?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fo sho
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas mogoc se kak gamepad al pa joystick?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nopsies
<CrazyLemon> mam pa miško!
<CrazyLemon> pa zvočnike!
<CrazyLemon> pa tiskalnik!
<CrazyLemon> pa tipkovnico tut!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meh, si ze odvec.
<zdobersek> btw, CrazyLemon, zakaj mas Win7 v hisi?
<zdobersek> BLASPHEMY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fax zahteval!
<zdobersek> Marku te bom zatozu
<CrazyLemon> marko can suck this nigga
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth nau nc cuzu
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale https://translations.launchpad.net/kazam/unstable/+pots/kazam/sl/5/+translate   'ouTput'
<Pepelka> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “kazam” : Translations : Series unstable : Kazam Screencaster
<CrazyLemon> prav tako 'of' je verjetno 'or'
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ti si bolj gadget-savvy
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: si slucajno na faksu?
<BigWhale> CrazyMelon, ja... a lahko reportas bug v launchpad? k bom pozabu... :>
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek kak faks..as normalen :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale done
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si bolj gadget-savvy
<zdobersek> obstajajo kaki usb stick zvocniki?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek usb stick zvocniki?
<CrazyLemon> zvocniki na usb sticku?
<Sky[x]> a sej to ni nic novga
<Sky[x]> oziroma
<Sky[x]> usb ma ponavad za strom se vseeno pa mas un prkluck za zvok
<Sky[x]> da bi bil pa samo usb pa se nism vidu :)
<zdobersek> usb palcka, not pa zvocnik ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če obstaja..tega ne dobiš pri nas :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr pa obstaja na kakem dealextremeu al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> ker tam majo čist vse :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa je point zvocnika v usb palcki :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gledu sem Dark Knighta in so mi jebeni tromboni sprazl zvocnike v laptopu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: true story.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si kupu laptop v hoferju?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nee! mimovrste.
<CrazyLemon> če si..to še vedni ni razlog da ti film spraži zvočnike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vedno*
<zdobersek> dell inspiron. pa se HDMI ne dela.
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem zdobersek ..kupi ene take majhne na usb priklop
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glasnost sem mel na 140%
<CrazyLemon> pa jih nosiš v torbi
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1900002113/komplet-zvocnikov-hp-multimedia-ygl313aa
<Pepelka> Komplet zvočnikov HP Multimedia (YGL313AA) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> al pa če želiš bit fancy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1900002820/komplet-zvocnikov-20-genius-sp-i250g-31731013100
<Pepelka> Komplet zvočnikov 2.0 Genius SP-I250G (31731013100) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> ti zadnji so prek BT
<CrazyLemon> al pa http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1900001112/komplet-zvocnikov-20-genius-sp-u115-crn#tech
<Pepelka> Komplet zvočnikov 2.0 Genius SP-U115, črn - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> cheap pa Å¡e na usb so
<CrazyLemon> & majhni so
<Sky[x]> kva je novga  v ubuntu 12
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> jah HUD je
<CrazyLemon> drugač si pa lahk prebereš novico
<CrazyLemon> in nato posreduješ informacijo naprej..da vidijo tisti vaši kako se piše novice :>
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102988126414371172909/posts/E7xdLnzbw2x
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+ - Ste že nadgradili na 12.04? Odgovorite tako, da date +1…
<CrazyLemon> no pejte zdej vsi lepo na ta link
<CrazyLemon> in odgovorit na anketo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa jst, ki sem tko special, da sem ze od decembra na 12.04?
<zdobersek> http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2012/04/27#di-deactivation-status-4
<Pepelka> Bubulle's weblog 27 04 2012
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, thank
<BigWhale> s
<sasa84> juhuuu
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-28
<Hekos> Featured Image, kot glavna slika nekega prispevka
<Hekos> "Prikazna Slika" "Ospredna Slika" "Izbrana Slika" ?
<BigWhale> kolk je kul k lahko make -j4 pozenes
<zdobersek> sej lahko tud make -j13
<CrazyLemon> 29 fcking stopinj
<zdobersek> pejt v morje.
<CrazyLemon> ti pejt v morje!
<Hekos> 15 stopinj
<Hekos> a-a.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5yed-mySKM
<Pepelka> Ted | trailer #1 US (2012) Mila Kunis Seth MacFarlane Peter Griffin      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i5AuzQXBsG4
<Pepelka> The Social Web of Things      - YouTube
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> zavrnu je puncin klic@
<zdobersek> !
<CrazyLemon> its the futur
<CrazyLemon> future*
<CrazyLemon> home wants us to be single and furtile!
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping
<CrazyLemon> Kami__ ping
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: o, ravno se odpravlam ven
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ okej
<CrazyLemon> pa jutri enkrat :D
<Kami_> :D
<Sky[x]> Kami_: dobr se ga napij :)
<Kami_> Sky[x]: haha, ne grem pit :D
<Kami_> Sky[x]: vsaj zaj se ne :D
<CrazyLemon> sky itak nonstop pije
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<CrazyLemon> tko da je njemu vseen kok je ura
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> pjanc najvecji sem
<Sky[x]> zato sem pa tok priden na ubuntu :D
<Kami_> v bistvu sem ravno 12.04 instaliral na desktop
<Kami_> samo je sranje, alternative installen je broken
<Kami_> ce hoces encrypted lvm uporabit
<Kami_> mores server installer uporabit
<Kami_> sramota :P
<Kami_> mislim da je z 10.04 enako blo
<Kami_> zato so potem 10.04.1 izdali
<Sky[x]> potem pa pocakat :
<Sky[x]> Kami_: gres kej na webmaster piknik pogledat letos ?
<Kami_> Sky[x]: malo verjetno, ker nisem v slo trenutno
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> ket se spet nahajas ?
<Kami_> Sky[x]: sf
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-29
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-7Zc1p_Rew
<Seniorita> Barack Obama Shouts Out Young Jeezy At White House Correspondents Dinner 2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> car
<marko_> CrazyLemon, a maš kake nove filme?
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-22
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomi: Re: Slobuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40051/#p40051
<mkey> ima kdo od vas paypal?
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> re:
<dz0ny> is there such thing as web based php repl
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> http://repl.it/languages ga nima ne pod pratcical ne pod web languages :P
<Pepelka> repl.it
<Pepelka> »Run code in a variety of languages from your browser!«
<dz0ny> ah found it http://phpepl.cloudcontrolled.com/
<Pepelka> PHPepl: The PHP REPL
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna
<sterna> kako
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> na kofe laufam ;)
<sterna> a se zmeri :)
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<zdobersek> ti namerno cakas to dvanajstih, ha?
<dz0ny> zan, it's a silly bot to annoy you :)
<sterna> jutro (ugt)
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> o slavljenec ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh..you remembered..how sweet :$
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Slobuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40052/#p40052
<sasa84> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=965_1366599229
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Warning - Turn Volume DOWN and MUTE
<Pepelka> »Harlem Shake with a difference ..... human BBQ.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni zate, mihi je slavljenec :P
<sasa84> ti maš mogoče januarja, k je sneg... :P
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<sasa84> tffp
<miha> tftp
<zdobersek> pttf
<dz0ny> kdo ve kako layer-ju v gimp določim drop shadow
<dz0ny> ker ne pozna staylov je okimorično
<dz0ny> fuck, zgleda da ne zna
<dz0ny> gee a ni to najbolj uporabna funkcija (določanje stilov layerju)
 * dz0ny obupa gre v win in photoshop
<zdobersek> NOOOOO
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84> smo za kavico moj poskočni fant ^^
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda smo!
<zdobersek> sasa84: allow me!
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> oh, zdobersek je najbl sexy k kuha kavico <3
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> medtem ko čakam da se zaženejo win http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22152700
<Pepelka> BBC News - Sex manual offered to ultra-Orthodox Jews
<Pepelka> »A sex therapist in Jerusalem has written a sex guide aimed specifically at the Orthodox community in Israel - and it's about to be published in Hebrew.«
<dz0ny> zgleda da to drugače delajo
<dz0ny> :shocked:
<zdobersek> poza, ko vmesam mleto kavo v brbotajoco vodo, je neopisljiva
<sasa84> ohhhhh zdobersek, pliz ne rajcej..
<sasa84> dz0ny, na poročno noč spoznajo, da so dve "sorti" ljudi na svetu :D
<dz0ny> for real, explain
 * dz0ny še kar čaka da se ta ps zažene
<zdobersek> WHAT, WHERE IS YOUR PENIS!?
<zdobersek> THIS IS NOT HOW I PRACTICED WITH MY BROTHERS
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> ja no sej pol je pa dobr da majo knjigo zdej
<sterna> k una tora je mal skopa s temi prakticnimi nasveti
<sasa84> ja sterna, postava mal sam prehrano, obleke ipd... zdej končn, d človk ve, do kje gre lahko a ne :P
<sterna> jah jsm mel uno sovo
<sterna> leksikon cankarjeve zalozbe
<sterna> "spolnost"
<sterna> vse sm tam not prebral
<sterna> se slikce so ble
<sterna> sicer bl od raznih teh anticnih kipov, v srednjem veku so se zgleda neki izogibal takim motivom
<sterna> neki ala "kunilinkcija - favn in nimfa, bron, <ena ful stara letnica>" je blo pod slikco napisan
<sterna> zlo poucno
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Open-Source E-Mail App Geary Enters Final Days of Fundraiser  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Rlgo4lARGoI/geary-campaign
<zdobersek> Fprasanje: software za neke vrste remote developing?
<sterna> ssh?
<sterna> al kako si to predstavljas
<zdobersek> svim?
<zdobersek> GUI bi rad mel ... zal
<sterna> gui za kaj?
<sterna> mislm zakaj mora bit remote?
<zdobersek> ec2
<sterna> zdobersek: ja kaj bi rad delu mi ni cist jasn
<sterna> editiral fajle na masini tam?
<zdobersek> sterna: mhm
<zdobersek> vim podpira scp
<sterna> zdobersek: aja sshfs pomoje najbols pol
<sterna> pa si mountas pa delas v whatever "lokalno"
<CrazyLemon> Datoteka -> Poveži se s strežnikom -> ouila :)
<sterna> to pol dela samo v tistem programu.
<CrazyLemon> aja.. v katerem to programu :)
<sterna> ne vem
<sterna> k nis povedu kera datoteka.
<dz0ny> sterna: tist je global mount zakljenjen na uporabnika, preko gvfs
<dz0ny> to kar CrazyLemon opisuje
<sterna> ja pol dela sam v appih k uporablajo gvfs
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> najdeš pod /media/user/mojecudno ime za to povezavo
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> no, sshfs je lazje :)
<dz0ny> sterna: mhm :)
<dz0ny> sam tle ti uporablja keychain
<dz0ny> recimo gre tud ftp skoz etc
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj si pa ti predstavljaš pod remote developing?
<dz0ny> tle se greš lahko un ssh al pa vpn al pa web base rešitve
<dz0ny> aka cloud ide
<zdobersek> cloud ide, ceravno ni cloud
<sasa84> oh, tale moj zdobersek je tko brihtn fant...
<zdobersek> no, cloud je, ceprav ne mislim ravno z vsem zivim gor sarit
<sterna> to se tko dela da se lokalno razvija, pusha na staging kjer se avtomaticno deploya in teste pozene
<sterna> in ko grejo vsi testi skoz avtomaticno deploya na produkcijo
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> chef&vagrant > staging(test,test) > deploy
<sterna> mi prakticno samo git uporabljamo za vse to :)
<dz0ny> hooks?
<dz0ny> gitlab ma zdej tud ci
<dz0ny> tako da lahko privat furaš celotno zadevo
<lynxlynxlynx> jenkins
<dz0ny> the oldest
<dz0ny> sam java mi ni všeč :)
<zdobersek> mja, jst bi rad razviju na ec2
<dz0ny> predlagam vagrant (chef ali puppet)
<dz0ny> vagrant je lokalna instanca tiste dev mašine
<sterna> dz0ny: v hookih so pythoncki k vse nardijo ja
<dz0ny> sterna: kako pa rollback nardite?
<sterna> what rollback.
<dz0ny> chef al pa puppet so pa deployable nastavitve, in lamish terms
<dz0ny> sterna: :D
<sterna> na roke, k se itak vse v nov dir zmeri deploya pa posymlinka tja
<sterna> ce testi passajo
<sterna> ampak se ne spomnem kdaj bi blo nazadne treba rollbackat
<zdobersek> AFAIU vagrant sam reproducira delovno okolje?
<dz0ny> sterna: to si na unem nivojo, ko imaš za vse teste, pa sta dev pa test na enkem libc,kernel pa distribuciji
<dz0ny> če malo mešaš je pa rollback nujen
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> nism mel nikol takih izkusenj
<sterna> kaj pa pocnete da more bit isti kernel pa libc?
<dz0ny> sem deployal na openvz(eni francozi)<ni delalo pa ec2<delalo
<dz0ny> recimo ffmpeg je občutljiv
<dz0ny> php takisto
<dz0ny> recimo 2.6 pade 10 testov za php, na 3.2 je pa vse ok
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ko nastaviš z chef/puppet maš lahko več okolji (dev, staging, production)
<sterna> aja to ni cudn ce mas take teche nestabilne :)
<dz0ny> recimo dev furaš direkt in skozi, nastaviš samo prvič
<dz0ny> staging se ci požene ob vsakemu deploymentu
<zdobersek> mja, jst rabim ec2 za compiling in vse
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si/blob/12.04/webhook_builder.py en eksperiment :)
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/webhook_builder.py at 12.04 · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ubuntu-si - Slovenska predloga za cd build«
<dz0ny> ko si nekaj uredil na githubu(pushnil, uredil)
<dz0ny> se je preko web hooka začela gradnja
<dz0ny> v praksi bi recimo ti lahko počel tako kot sterna pravi da delajo
<dz0ny> prek git hookov or smth
<dz0ny> pač odvisno kako natančen hočeš bit
<zdobersek> ne, sploh nocem lokalno met opravka s kodo
<dz0ny> a webkit hekaš?
<dz0ny> v teoriji lahko tudi desktop poganjaš remote
<dz0ny> prek kaj je že un
<dz0ny> !g remote desktop session h264 window
<Pepelka> Windows Server 2012 RemoteFX Requirements | peacon http://blog.peacon.co.uk/windows-server-2012-remotefx-requirements/
<dz0ny> !g remote desktop session h264 window -windows
<Pepelka> Contact Support : Fujitsu Europe, Middle East and Africa http://www.fujitsu.com/emea/products/support/contact/
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> !g xpra
<Pepelka> xpra up-to-date fork http://xpra.org/
<zdobersek> 'tis 2013. Web is not for remote desktops.
<dz0ny> xpra se veliko uporablja za cm/pair programming
<dz0ny> jaz sem to zasledil pri android cm forkih
<dz0ny> tko da se bo verjetno Å¡e tud 2025 uporabljajo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/za-hudo-alergijsko-sezono-kriva-pre-dolga-zima.html          true that
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Za hudo alergijsko sezono kriva (pre)dolga zima
<Pepelka> »Za vse, ki trpite za alergijo na cvetni prah, slaba novica. Letošnja sezona je ena bolj obremenilnih, saj zaradi pozne pomladi hkrati cveti več alergenih rastlin. Letos imajo težave z nahodom celo tisti, ki jih običajno nimajo.«
<CrazyLemon> ta xpra je pa tudi zanimiva :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ne :) na unmu headless sistemu lahko kakšne ape ki nimajo konzolnega načina poganjaš
<dz0ny> en zanimiv primer na rt kompresor jam teče na serverju, štelajo ga pa na win sistemu, pa sploh ni treba skrbet da bi kaj narobe zaprli :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> funsports nima camelbak bidona
<dz0ny> http://www.delo.si/novice/ljubljana/prijateljske-povezave-v-studentski-organizaciji.html
<Pepelka> Prijateljske povezave v Å¡tudentski organizaciji
<Pepelka> »Kadrovanje in poslovanje ŠOU LJ: Dva posla v enem mesecu prijateljema. Študentska poslanska skupina Povezani na facebooku sprašuje o vrednosti Radia Študent.«
<CrazyLemon> no sh!t delo.si :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi 80% dnarja vzel tem studentskim organizacijam
<dz0ny> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Workflow
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420625_10151604250988659_290688074_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/telefaksi/posojilo-med-posebno-hude-1286710223.html?aclct=1366645276
<Pepelka> Posojilo med posebno hude :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Pozdravljeni Moja sposobnost plačati 2000 € za 2 listov. 000. 000 € na posameznika. Glede na številne prevare, ki obstajajo danes v posojilu med Predvsem«
<sterna> what? oh, no, no no no, no.
<sterna> but i do sell rugs.
<lynxlynxlynx> tinkster? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/foto-polovica-drzavnih-cest-je-v-zelo-slabem-stanju.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: 'Polovica državnih cest je v zelo slabem stanju!'
<Pepelka> »Polovica državnih cest je v zelo slabem stanju, opozarjajo strokovnjaki z Direkcije RS za ceste. Slabe so tudi ugotovitve evropskega projekta EuroRAP. Skupaj pozivajo, da je treba najti sredstva, sicer bo vse huje.«
<CrazyLemon> true that
<sterna> ce bi se vsi vozil z bicikli bi blo treba precej manj obnavljat ceste
<sterna> ce s helikopterji pa se manj.
<lynxlynxlynx> že samo manj kamionov bi precej pomagalo
<sterna> ja ampak neolibi pravjo da se ne sme novga tira gradit prot primorski, ker nimamo dnarja.
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne spomnim statistike od sef-a, ampak faktor obremenitve je bil vsaj 100x večji napram osebnemu vozilu
<sterna> mislm da je okol 10.000x
<sterna> faktor
<lynxlynxlynx> no
<sterna> mislm, odvisno je od osne obremenitve al kako ze
<sterna> od sile s katero kolesa pritiskajo ob tla
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, ampak za tako stvar vzameš eno sredino
<sterna> skratka, specjalka s tabularji je najslabs!
<sterna> za avtoceste.
<sterna> sibam domol
<sterna> srecno
<lynxlynxlynx> srečno
<sasa84> folk, kok dobiš podatke iz usb-ja, če ti windows teži za formatirat?
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Pepelka> TestDisk - CGSecurity
<dz0ny> a mamo kakšnega junaka z android pa da ni cyanogen mod
<dz0ny> 2.3.x
<sasa84> a to pridm jst u poštev? :P
<dz0ny> sony 2.3.7 ?
<sasa84> vrjetn je 237...čak
<sasa84> jp
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: XnRetro: Add Instagram-Like Effects To Your Images With This Desktop App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uaHutRH3K_k/xnretro-add-instagram-like-effects-to.html
<msev> pismo tale xfce mi pa porablja samo 1-2% cpu
<msev> končn sm odkril pravo namizno okolje
<sterna> twm bi ti manj porabu
 * miha ne more živet brez gnome.. 1. 2.. 3.. sam da je gnome
<msev> twm?
<lynxlynxlynx> THE window manager
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.4 Beta 1 Released [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DW6iNebEVEw/audacious-34-beta-1-released-ubuntu-ppa.html
 * sasa84_ more prehvalt dz0ny, ker ji spet rešuje ta zadno <3
<miha> spank?!
<CrazyLemon> nič hvalit..pay up
<dz0ny> meh komedijo/dramo gledava
<CrazyLemon> how sweet :>
<miha> spank?!
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/jkVH
<Pepelka> komedija/drama | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/alleged-bombers-aunt-tamerlan-tsarnaev-was-religious-but-not-radical/2013/04/22/ca8f3214-ab5c-11e2-a198-99893f10d6dd_story.html
<Pepelka> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev charged with using ‘weapon of mass destruction’ - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Obama administration says Dzhokhar Tsarnaev will face trial in federal court for the Boston Marathon bombings.«
<sasa84_> zdobersek, moj poskočni fant!
<sasa84_> <3
<tinkster> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<lynxlynxlynx> just poking fun, disregard
<tinkster> Hi Sasa
<sasa84_> dober vecer tink|away
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats up with apple-touch-icon-precomposed.png         in drugimi apple*.png zahtevami?
<CrazyLemon> ker iOS BS je to
<dz0ny> to je da ti ikonco pokaže
<dz0ny> pa retina ikoco
<dz0ny> pa ikonco brez preliva
<CrazyLemon> ikonco za kaj ?
<dz0ny> ko daš web app na namizje
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si ni Apple-friendly? :/
<dz0ny> kot bližnjico
<dz0ny> sej tud mobile friendly ni
<dz0ny> na trellotu je nek redesign
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<dz0ny> iz lanskega leta :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si je made za full HD telefone
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: responsive is the word
<CrazyLemon> če pa nimate full hd.. pa ni ubuntu.si kriv za to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME’s New Music App Starts to Take Shape  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_u1ysaj31ZI/gnome-music
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> vsakič ko naredim Export v GIMPU
<CrazyLemon> mi crasha
<zdobersek> karma?
<dz0ny> photoshop je zakon to vemo
<CrazyLemon> (script-fu:6363): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<CrazyLemon> Segmentation fault (izpis jedra)
<zdobersek> do share (the core dump)
<dz0ny> v recents files registru boš zagotovo našel boobs_1.jpg, boobs_enalarged.jpg, etc :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a moj slikc nima več? :S
<sterna> photoshop je beden
<sterna> vsak program k laufa sam na igralni konzoli pa modnem dodatku je beden.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Nedelovanje webapp-ov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40053/#p40053
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kwa maš to en lauzi fon, d ti ne predvaja filmčka :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ASUS Revive The Netbook With Sub-$300 Model, Offer Ubuntu Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z7Tb4Fykcao/asus-reignite-netbook
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-23
<dz0ny> jutro
<dhbiker> jutro dz0ny
<zdobersek> moaning!
<sasa84> jou miške!
 * sasa84 pristavi za poskočnega fanta zdobersek 
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sterna> zdoberska.
<sasa84> zdobersek, al si moja miši... boš še čokoladico?
<sasa84> jutro miha ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: enmal
 * sasa84 ponudi
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/RWLoO
<Pepelka> How Animals Eat Their Food - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<zdobersek> guess what! there's a video of that!
<zdobersek> and it's OLDOLDOLD
<CrazyLemon> link me
<CrazyLemon> NAO
<zdobersek> !g How Animals Eat Their Food site:youtube.com
<Pepelka> How Animals Eat Their Food - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo
<zdobersek> BOOM
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zate k iščeš cheap phone http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/5-peak.html
<Pepelka> Peak - Geeksphone
<Pepelka> »A powerful developer preview device introducing cutting edge features, like a 4.3" qHD screen, at a price you could never have imagined. For those who like to be one step beyond, Peak is your developer preview device.«
<dz0ny> pa cm daš gor :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> 512mb rama
<dz0ny> hihi
<dz0ny> ja to je tier 1
<dz0ny> kao entry devices
<dz0ny> sam za html only se mi ne zdi premalo
<CrazyLemon> kupi pa se prepričaj :>
<zdobersek> stop do bratranca, on ga ziher lahk dobi zastonj ...
<CrazyLemon> !g site:youtube.com natalie merchant jealousy
<Pepelka> Jealousy - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PjLkB7BlpA
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-colnago.jpg
<sterna> pol pa v office in je spet cist crn
<CrazyLemon> https://shop.geeksphone.com/
<Pepelka> Say 'hola' to the future - Geeksphone
<Pepelka> »Discover the world of Firefox OS with Keon and Peak«
<CrazyLemon> meh..meni piše
<CrazyLemon> Link to database cannot be established: SQLSTATE[42000] [1203] User db59706_shop already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mhm a to si Å¡el na shop :)
<dz0ny> pol pa meni don't be silly
<CrazyLemon> sm hotu videt kok specifikacije za tisti drug model
<CrazyLemon> ki je razprodan
<miha> CrazyLemon: to je reklamno sporočilo,da bo kmal razprodano. kupi!
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/934620_613728178654534_1553614363_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nice bike
<sterna> ja actually je kr ja
<miha> "Biti zaljubljen je trenutno stanje, v katerem te nekdo drug skorajda tako zelo zanima, kakor se ti sam zase."
<sterna> to so te neolib fore
<sterna> ko sm biu js zalublen me ni _nc_ zanimal.
<miha> :D komunist?
<sterna> mhm
<miha> a komunisti kej delite tovarišice?
<sterna> am
<sterna> afaik mors to tovarisice vprasat
<miha> ne poznam
<sterna> mene naceloma ne bi motilo
<sterna> ampak to ni moja odlocitev.
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/22/young-appmakers-cant-job-life
<Pepelka> Young appmakers can't count on a job for life | Aditya Chakraborrty | Comment is free | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Aditya Chakrabortty: Brits force-fed the language of enterprise and no-jobs-for-life are now putting it into practice and getting precisely nowhere«
<miha> sterna: neoliberal?
<sterna> ja al pa commie
<sterna> sej ni neke razlike
<sterna> no razn v znamki zapestne ure
<sterna> me je kr mal sram da pojma nimam kaj je commie ekvivalent rolexa :)
<sterna> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a396/Strela2/Seagull%201963/DSCF0600.jpg
<sterna> tole verjetn.
<Pepelka> DSCF0600.jpg Photo by Strela2 | Photobucket
<Pepelka> »DSCF0600.jpg Photo: This Photo was uploaded by Strela2. Find other DSCF0600.jpg pictures and photos or upload your own with Photobucket free image and v...«
<miha> sj gospod commie tito je mel več (neo)liberalnega premoženja od skor vsakega neoliberalca
<sterna> ja dobr to so mu kadilake senkal razni kenediji pa
<sterna> une blindirane stalini
<miha> fajn ura
<sterna> "communist watch" sm gugl image searchnu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sliding Menu, Larger Thumbnails & More Added to OMG! Ubuntu! Android App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9mvB7-sE01Y/omg-ubuntu-android-app-updates
<frojnd> jow
<dz0ny> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/23/world/europe/spain-terror-arrests/index.html
<Pepelka> Spain arrests 2 men suspected of al Qaeda group links - CNN.com
<dz0ny> However, that similarity is based only on how the two suspects in Spain were "radicalized," by going to online forums and chat rooms, and also in the suspects' alleged interest in pulling from the Internet information on bomb-making, said an Interior Ministry spokesman, who by custom is not identified.
<dz0ny> ban wikipedia
<dz0ny> dataveillance - surveillance of a person's activities through electronic data; the use of personal data systems to monitor individuals
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Add Brightness Control to Ubuntu Desktop With This Handy App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/273H-nBGAOs/brightness-control-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/8932/radio_1_avdi_ev_sov_poganjali_kolesarji.html
<Pepelka> Radio 1: Avdićev šov poganjali kolesarji | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »22. april je dan Zemlje in na Radiu 1 so ob pomoči kolesarjev postavili prav posebno zeleno elektrarno. Deset kolesarjev je proizvajalo energijo izvedbo jutranjega programa.«
<pitko> 25 pride ubuntu 13.04?
<dz0ny> http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html
<Pepelka> BitTorrent Labs
<dz0ny> BitTorrent Sync
<dz0ny> Automatically sync files via secure, distributed technology.
<CrazyLemon> 60m mi je zmanjkal za 50km! frustrating!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HTFU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek FU2!
<CrazyLemon> za 13min bi popravu osebni rekord če bi naredu še tistih prekletih 60m!
<CrazyLemon> Personal best One hour of 27.58 km which is a 701.02 m  improvement.
<CrazyLemon> vsaj en!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40054/#p40054
<dz0ny> lol https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIjcnSbCEAE2Qzt.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: LibreOffice izginotje teksta, hrošči, neshranjevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40055/#p40055
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prevec si seku ovinke
<dz0ny> sasa84: hoj
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> ena kul slikca :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIjcnSbCEAE2Qzt.jpg:large
<sterna> kr huda ja
<sterna> o sasa84
<sterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/rest/spring-javor.jpg
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> za valeto nas je en tip tako učil, wierdo
<sasa84> mi smo se kr stiskal :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smo kr fajn laufal..
 * CrazyLemon zadovoljen z rezultatom.. če bi naredu 60m več bi bil še bl
<sasa84> kaj pa si delu CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 popravu sem osebni rekord za eno uro!!
<CrazyLemon> pa za 50km bi tudi..če bi le naredu dodatnih 60m :D
<sasa84> v čem...talking sh*t? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a tko po zimi si ti v top kondiciji al kaj? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 thats your specialty :>
<sasa84> lordiju bi že verjela al pa zdobersek, pa sterna tud... ampak d CrazyLemon ...ne vem, ne vem...
 * sasa84 odkimava
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej Å¡e sam ne morem verjet! tko neverjetno je to!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84_> ah CrazyLemon, mali zečić... kdo ti bo verjel, če še sam seb ne morš :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfiEvlfjkI4
<Pepelka> Inside Amy Schumer: Operation Enduring Mouth - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amy receives orders for her next top-secret mission. Series Premiere April 30 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Central.«
<CrazyLemon> " and remember - no teeth"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> OS X al je OSx
<CrazyLemon>  1.
<sterna> CrazyLemon: personal best one hour mas 27.58 km... s kolesom?
<CrazyLemon> sterna verjel ali ne - ja! s kolesom! :)
<sterna> kje se pa to vozis?
<sterna> menda ja ne po ravnem?
<dz0ny> kaj je to Linux PPC QorIQ
<CrazyLemon> po obali..če je obala ravna :)
<sterna> kolk visinske nardis no
<sterna> v tem cajtu
<dz0ny> nikad čuo...
<sterna> dz0ny: PPC je powerpc
<sterna> macs before they were cool
<sterna> no ubistvu do nekje 2006 al kok ze
<sterna> ko so intele adoptal
<CrazyLemon> sterna tokrat jih je bilo okrog 150.. hence personal best! povprečje pa je 400-600m i guess
<dz0ny> mhm sam to je že na spisku, tole gledam http://screencloud.net/v/sLap
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 22:21:54 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sterna> hm js mam 25 povprecje pa 850 visinskih na 38km trasi
<sterna> pa je to sam pot iz sluzbe domov :)
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/49854789
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | LeGrad-Brvače-LeGrad near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> tle je 78km pa 1264 visinske pa 27.5 average
<CrazyLemon> no there's your answer..voziš se vsak dan.. js se ne :)
<sterna> ja zakaj se pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> ker bi ratal monotono vse skupaj
<sterna> aja na obali nimate norih voznikov al kaj
<CrazyLemon> so pacienti ja
<CrazyLemon> sam to so ponavadi kaki italijani
<CrazyLemon> pa hrvati ko se vozimo po hrvaški znajo bit tudi
<sterna> to pa poznam ja
<sterna> hrvaske objestneze
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo pa je to da italijani v italiji dosti lepše vozijo kot po sloveniji :)
<sterna> ampak jih je opazno manj
<sterna> zadnja leta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj se dogaja z radiem..nič ni slišat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, si zihr?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne morem vplivat nič
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why?
<dz0ny> eden od rebrodacasterjev je odletel
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah js nič ne slišim
<dz0ny> nimam nič pod nadzorom
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jst slišm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://air.radioterminal.si:8000/live :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nvm.. Å¡e enkrat zalaufal pa dela :)
<dz0ny> mja sej če kaj crashne se samo postavi
<dz0ny> mam pa v logu da je padel
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, play prtisn :P
 * CrazyLemon pritisne na sašin play gumb
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: BitTorrent Sync: Secure File Sync Between Computers Using P2P Technology [Public Alpha]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wKRvsPwMnMs/bittorrent-sync-secure-file-sync.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1806-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1806-1/
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<sasa84_> lohk bi Å¡li spat :)
<sasa84_> pridni bodte in lahkonočko ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: BitTorrent Sync  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40056/#p40056
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1804-2: IcedTea-Web regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1804-2/
 * dz0ny fixed wlan kernel driver, transfer  speed wen't from 2 to 5MB/s
 * dz0ny goest to sleep now
<tinkster> good job dz0ny
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-24
<zdobersek> jutro!
<CrazyLemon> jutro zdobersek !
<miha> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40057/#p40057
<miha> dan sasa84 in ostali :)
<sasa84> o mihko ;)
<miha> kaksi?
<sterna> bitcoiny.
<miha> sterna: grejo gor al dol?
<dz0ny> dan
<sterna> oboje hkrati :)
<sasa84> miha, fajn fajn
<sasa84> pa ti miha, kaxi ti? :P
<CrazyLemon> lp
<miha> sasa84: kr gre.
<miha> sterna: http://docs.typo3.org/typo3cms/TyposcriptReference/ContentObjects/UserAndUserInt/Index.html
<Pepelka> USER and USER_INT
<miha> oops
<miha> sterna: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-23/ron-paul-bitcoin-if-i-cant-put-it-my-pocket-i-have-reservations
<Pepelka> Ron Paul On Bitcoin: "If I Can't Put It In My Pocket, I Have Reservations" | Zero Hedge
<Pepelka> »"You will not see economic growth until you liquidate the debt and liquidate the malinvestment out there," is the hard truth that former Congressman Ron Paul lays on Bloomberg TV in this wide-ranging interview. Paul is concerned at "the erraticness of the dollar... and its devaluation," explaining that, "people think the gold price up and down is a reflection of something wrong with gold; no, I say it is something wrong with the dollar." The topic grav
<sterna> sej ne ve kaj je bitcoin
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40058/#p40058
 * sasa84 požgečka miha 
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi tajm aftr lanč?
<CrazyLemon> he does not like you
<sterna> zakaj ne
<sterna> sej uredu kofe skuha mnde
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40059/#p40059
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne..dokler jo žan ignorira
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kako idejo zakaj wordpress spremeni '_' v '<em>' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> primer https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/04/bittorrent-sync/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | BitTorrent Sync
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa sej sem ti razložil, vse kar je znotraj <code> moraš pognati skozi htmlspecialchars pa še ene par regexp da zamenjaš še _@...
<dz0ny> potem je vse good
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej zresni se no
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj ni bilo treba zdaj pa je potrebno pognat
<miha> dz0ny: noob je :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa v codex ti tud lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ok.. lepo piše - dej mi povej zakaj je prej vse lepo delalo brez htmlspecialchars? :)
<dz0ny> don't know, pa to se zgodi samo če uporabiš http:// v vrstici
<CrazyLemon> http://core.trac.wordpress.org/browser/tags/3.5.1/wp-includes/formatting.php#L0
<Pepelka> formatting.php in tags/3.5.1/wp-includes – WordPress Trac
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek ni... on drgač zmer pije mojo kavico
<sasa84> Å¡e miha bi jo :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Poravljeno, zdje greš pa lahko na bike :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in dodaj spremembe v dnevnik :p
<CrazyLemon> code izpiše tko kot mora ja.. sam še vedno tist podčrtaj se spremeni v  poševni tekst
<dz0ny> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/namesto-sou-restavracija-in-hotel/ava2.164501909/
<Pepelka> Namesto Å OU restavracija in hotel :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<CrazyLemon> in  danes ni dan za bike..ampak za pucanje maščobe z bikea :)
<CrazyLemon> sm bral ja
<CrazyLemon> pač dnar želijo.. oziroma ga že imajo sam bi ga radi še :)
<dz0ny> v minus so 400k€ potem bi radi pa še 700€+ za nove projekte :)
<dz0ny> me zanima kolk Å¡ou dobije od subvencij :)
<CrazyLemon> tko jih učijo na gea collegeu :)
<CrazyLemon> nekje 2mio se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-_original-1366796828-882269.jpg
<dz0ny> old ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in kaj je bilo narobe da code ni hotu it v novo vrstico? :)
<dz0ny> vpraši unega ki je odsranil polovico css kode
<dz0ny> za <code>
<CrazyLemon> koda je bila enaka tej http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/revision/151
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : revision 151
<CrazyLemon> delujoči
<dz0ny> no dej ti pr pošljem :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/5452873/revisions
<Pepelka> Revisions · ubuntu.css
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Unity Smart Scopes In Ubuntu 13.04 [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/E0QroSaRPzo/how-to-install-unity-smart-scopes-in.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..dodal si samo white-space: pre;
<CrazyLemon> ampak je tudi brez tega prej normalno prikazalo vsebino <code>-a
<dz0ny> nope Å¡e vse ostalo kar je v zelenem
<CrazyLemon> code em je pa sam tvoj workaround :>
<dz0ny> malo trollaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a boš reku da ni?
<CrazyLemon> ne trollam..sam pravim kar vidim :)
<dz0ny> code em je zato ker se je to prvič pojavilo
<dz0ny> pa 99% sem da je bila prej Å¡e border
<dz0ny> ker to kar je sedaj je dokaj staro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si updejtan kaj razvoj branch?
<CrazyLemon> če nisi - dont
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598612/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri meni je razlika kot pri tebi
<miha> hekate
<dz0ny> mhm redis hekamo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če iščeš krivca, ga najdeš pri tistemu, ki je pobrisal zaobljen code blok css TM
<zdobersek> koga moramo shekat?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: CrazyLemon moramo naučit kako se uporablja git :)
<zdobersek> oohohoh
<zdobersek> a gremo na github?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nope, se mi zdi da je rekel da se git-a ne bo on učil al neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vidim razloga zakaj bi se :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a imaš ubuntu-si-www na disku in da ni posodobljen?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zato ker ne veš kaj zamujaš :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to so govorili tudi za bzr :>
<dz0ny> + ker je dejansko praktična zadeva in ni oximoron za uporabljat
<dz0ny> če so govoril, pomen da so priznali da obstaja nekaj bolj uporabnega :)
<dz0ny> pa zvezdice boš dobival če boš dobro kodo pisal al pa uporabno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uuuu
<CrazyLemon> zvezdice
<CrazyLemon> i'm in!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> haha, khm social pull torej :>
<CrazyLemon> dejmo bit resni
<CrazyLemon> kje bi dobu http://tektro.com/_english/01_products/01_prodetail.php?pid=174&sortname=Brake+Pads&sort=1&fid=4
<Pepelka> tektro brake systems
<sterna> wiggle ma tektro
<CrazyLemon> oziroma enake brake pade druge firme
<sterna> afaik
<sterna> aja to pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ker baje  uvoznika  za tektro ni
<sterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=12048
<Pepelka> Bike24 - Tektro E10.11 Disc Brake Pads
<Pepelka> »Organic brake pads for Tektro Auriga Comp and Orion disc brakes.«
<sterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=22819
<CrazyLemon> sterna če le ne bi bil delivery date unknown :S
<Pepelka> Bike24 - BBB DiscStop BBS-53 Brake Pads for Shimano and Tektro
<Pepelka> »BBB brake pads for Shimano Deore M575, M525, M416, M485, M486 hydraulic and Tektro Draco, Auriga PRO and Auriga COMP.«
<sterna> te so clo in stock
<CrazyLemon> so..ampak sem slišal same slabe reči glede BBB
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: imam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pošlji mi prosim style.css iz www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: revno 110
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je revno
<dz0ny> revision number madona
<CrazyLemon> vem..sam čakam link madona :)
<dz0ny> a bazar pozna hash commita?
<dz0ny> ker rev je pač skupna verzija
<dz0ny> ti nič ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti pa res že dolg nisi updejtal..prav očitno je da nič ne pomagaš :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I use stable.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: BitTorrent Sync  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40060/#p40060
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: BitTorrent Sync  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40061/#p40061
<sterna> CrazyLemon: BBB je poor man's alternative ja
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sej lahko tudi kle prašaš :)
<Bilko> :) ves kaj, mam sam levo roko pa tezko pisem
<Bilko> pa sm raj tm
<Bilko> mal se igram, čeprav še z misem tezko letam po ekranu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko TOO MUCH INFORMATION!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> hehe
<Bilko> mislm igram se s tem btsync!
<Bilko> desno mam pa v gipsu
<CrazyLemon> a tko.. no to je pa 'v redu' :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa delal je bela cesta
<Bilko> to je tko k bivsi lublancan se sprav na vrt
<Bilko> pa skusa trto izruvat z krampom
<Bilko> k nima sekire
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> be back...grem jest
<CrazyLemon> 'br tek
<CrazyLemon> omg..chevrolet je dal siri v avto
<sasa84> omg CrazyLemon, dobr d smo ga prej kupil :P
<CrazyLemon> VELIKA NAGRADNA IGRA:
<CrazyLemon> Odslej vam vsak dan podelimo kar 20 pizz brezplačno!
<CrazyLemon> primavera gone crazy :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/za-zahtevno-delo-ki-ga-opravljajo-varnostniki-prejemajo-mizerne-place.html?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Za zahtevno delo, ki ga opravljajo, varnostniki prejemajo mizerne plače
<Pepelka> »Plačilna lista enega od Sintalovih varnostnikov kaže, da v treh mesecih z vsemi nadurami, nočnim delom in delom med prazniki ter tudi z dodatkom na delovno dobo njegova plača ni presegla minimalne. Do centa natančno: 783,66 evra. Tudi v sindikatu opozarjajo, da varnostniki za zahtevno delo prejemajo mizerne plače.«
<CrazyLemon> mhm..been there done that
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj pa zdaj delas ?
<sasa84_> yang, ma nč ne dela :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Should I Upgrade to Ubuntu 13.04?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XxgOfCKQ0k0/should-i-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Microsoft Ask Ubuntu To Remove Skype Icon From System  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pNbLo8Ea9CE/microsoft-ask-ubuntu-to-remove-skype-icon-from-system
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 10 Things to Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8Uxr1TRMVF8/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-25
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1807-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1807-1/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<BigWhale> bruhuhu
<sasa84> ooo bigica
 * sasa84 spanks BigWhale 
<sasa84> zdej se pa igra obrača bigi :P
<BigWhale> to se teb sam zdi! :))
<BigWhale> Happy Release Day! :)
<sasa84> haha Bigi ;)
<sasa84> jeeeej Bigi, enako ;)
<sasa84> cheers ;)
<miha> https://wiki.debian.org/ReleasePartyWheezy a pr nas pa ne bo partya?
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1808-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1808-1/
<BigWhale> miha, zakwa bi mel pa release party za en obsolete OS? ;>
<BigWhale> lahk mogoce edin za obletnico!
<BigWhale> :P
<miha> BigWhale: ???
<miha> kaj maš proti debian?
<BigWhale> nic, na ene par serverjih ga laufam
<BigWhale> sam pac, k pride ven je ze skor obsolete :P
<miha> to je res. ampak po drugi strani pa itak fajn stabilnost, Å¡e za desktop uporablam sam ubuntu LTS.. ne mislim se vsakih 6 mescev ukvarjat, kako migrirat vse
<sterna> man, i love chariots, they're so stable
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon je vstal...
<sasa84> resurrexit, sicut dixit!
<dz0ny> rana ura, mladih fantov grob
<dz0ny> al smth
<sterna> http://bou.si/4c/1364232685816.jpg
<zdobersek> twist: they're his sistaz
<BigWhale> miha, ja, sej stability je fajn, sam debian gre v extreme ..
<dz0ny> torej kdo je že na 13.04 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je :)
<dz0ny> poleg mene
<dz0ny> no pa jaz sem zaklenjen na kernel 09, 18 al kolk je zdej release ni grafika delala :>
<sasa84> a VB Å¡teje? :P
<dz0ny> vse Å¡teje
<CrazyLemon> velika britanija ne Å¡teje.. samo slovenija
<CrazyLemon> torej vsi tisti ki uporabljate 13.04 se spravte pisat novico :)
 * zdobersek dvigne roko, kakor bi jo lahko ze od decembra
<zdobersek> hah, I'm off
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj pogumni fant!
<dz0ny> jaz sem ze dve zaporedoma, bo mal cudno ce bom se to :)
<zdobersek> .o| (flying away, onto greater challenges)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: where to?
<sasa84> dz0ny, kofe gre kuhat
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobersek> 4h kolesa!
<sasa84> veš kok je sexy..voda brbota, zdobersek z žličko k vmešava kofe in meša, meša, meša... in pol preden skipi...
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8339149/Public-enemy-Jankovićeva-Slovenija-d.-d.-je-tempirana-bomba-korupcije/
<Pepelka> Public enemy: Jankovićeva Slovenija, d. d., je tempirana bomba korupcije - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40062/#p40062
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40063/#p40063
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: 7 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/X4sg3FKtds4/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.04 Available For Download [Screenshots Tour, Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6sdwPx6Gv50/ubuntu-1304-available-for-download.html
<sasa84> đizs počas vleče 13.04 dol :S
<dz0ny> torrent tud?
<dz0ny> potegni torrent potem pa ročno doaš par weebseedov
<dz0ny> speed guaranted
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave/       povezave so up to date
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Povezave
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/poveza
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/poveza
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Released, Download Now Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GL0OnrM9irE/ubuntu-13-04-download
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si tako dober, vsem izkazuješ svoje usmiljenje. pomagaje nam ubogim, ki smo se znašli v zagati...
<sasa84> pomagaj*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kwa bi rada
<maxipin> CrazyLemon si iz ljubljane?
<CrazyLemon> maxipin ob sredah sem iz ljubljane ja!
<CrazyLemon> če ni praznik!
<maxipin> Aja, si se od nih nalezel kwakanja :P
<maxipin> njih*
<CrazyLemon> maxipin niti ne..sam drugače me saša ne razume če ne vključim vsaj en 'kwa'
<maxipin> hehe :D
<maxipin> kubuntu 13.04 je tudi že uradno zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> tako piše v topicu torej verjetno je :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..ubuntu.si je down
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40064/#p40064
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/404724_10151496080957933_381853979_n.jpg :)
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=381853979
<dz0ny> lej kako te prepričujejo :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak me sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> bejba je kul..telefon pa ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> raje bi mel  htc one kot s4 :)
<dz0ny> aja kak bejba je pa tam
<dz0ny> al je tip :>
<dz0ny> a pozna kdo kak wifi file sync app pa da zna z linux komunicirat?
<dz0ny> drugače bo treba na bittorent sync za mobitel počakat
<CrazyLemon> wifi file sync app?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rad..syncal tist kar je na mobitelu s strežnikom?
<dz0ny> al pa laptopom
<CrazyLemon> sicer js ne syncam ampak prenašam stuff..pa uporabljam kar file explorer pa prek sambe se povežem
<dz0ny> v bistvu ko pridem dam da mi nekaj iz map spravi na pc, neki laptop, neki pa nas
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.10 Codename Announced: Saucy Salamander  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0cWyRtZAQhw/ubuntu-1310-codename-announced-saucy.html
<dz0ny> mja sej to tud jaz znam
<zdobersek> htc one ~ FB phone?
<dz0ny> trenutno se grem kar z adb connect ip, pa tam čaram
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..tisto je htc first
<CrazyLemon> saucy salamander...you've got to be kidding me
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> -o YOSELF NAO
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.10 = Saucy Salamander | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<dz0ny> !g Saucy Salamander
<Pepelka> Zemljevid za: Saucy Salamander Saucy Salamander
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> WTFuckingF
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Code Named Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/43N3NApFX6I/ubuntu-13-10-code-named-revealed
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gwibberja torej ni več v 13.04?
<maxipin> dz0ny kakšen file sync si mel v mislih?
<maxipin> Seafile FTW ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<maxipin> Jaz imam private cloud na serverju, skratka like dropbox
<dz0ny> maš nek social app (še bolj neuporaben)
<dz0ny> maxipin: vem poznam
<maxipin> dz0ny, maš .apk od seafila?
<dz0ny> zdaj imam kombinacijo sparklesahre, bittorent sync pa sedaj sem našel foldersync za androida
<dz0ny> sparkleshare
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny c'mon
<CrazyLemon> bl neuporabne kot gwibber
<CrazyLemon> impossible
<CrazyLemon> neuporaben*
<zdobersek> oh, possible.
<dz0ny> sej sem ti prilepil z omgubuntu komentar zadnjič
<dz0ny> no sedaj sem ga zaganl
<dz0ny> pa mi spet obvestila stara 456 dni prikazuje
<zdobersek> oooh, pogumno.
<dz0ny> btw kako se to kill notification seznam
<dz0ny> al pa kakšen whitelist
<dz0ny> ker tega tud izključit ne moreš
<dz0ny> ni opcije
<dz0ny> dbus whitelist or smth like that
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel je Ubuntu 13.04!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40065/#p40065
<CrazyLemon> potrebno bo preoblikovat gumbe za download .iso &.torrent
<zdobersek> amen!
<CrazyLemon> dont pray..do something instead :)
<maxipin> Hm, na hp pavilion dv6 mi ne dela card reader (ubuntu)
<maxipin> Morda kdo ve za kakšne driver-je
<dz0ny> maxipin: sev že znaš dmesg, lshw
<dz0ny> pa se vid kaj je narobe
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/feedly.png
<CrazyLemon> feedly rox! :)
<CrazyLemon> še video si lahk ogledaš brez da bi odpru novo stran
<maxipin> dz0ny, ja ampak ga sploh ne najdem
<zdobersek> feedly je drek
<zdobersek> zaprta platforma, chromeov extension zahteva dostop do vsake strani, ktero nalozis
<zdobersek> plus injecta ti v spodnji desni kot tisto ikonco
<zdobersek> je pa pretty
<zdobersek> pretty shit
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ga ne bom zagovarjal, sam tist se da izključit
<zdobersek> a turd rolled in glitter
<dz0ny> injection part
<zdobersek> mhm, izkljuceno
<bonzi> yo yo, mogoče na 13.04 še komu ne deluje skype?
<dz0ny> bonzi: jp ne dela
<dz0ny> Å¡e ne vejo zakaj
<dz0ny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327
<Pepelka> Bug #1155327 “skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()” : Bugs : “skype” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> bonzi: v terminalu poženi preko LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<bonzi> ubistvu sem gledal na webupd8 podoben ukaz, vendar nimam pojma kaj to naredi
<bonzi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Pepelka> 7 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<dz0ny> ok namesto da naložiprivzeti lib za grafiko
<dz0ny> naloži specifičnega, za katerega se ve da dela
<bonzi> aha, torej bom moral skype zagnati s pomočjo tiste vrstice vedno ko ga bom hotel uporabljati?
<zdobersek> blame it on Shuttleworth!
<bonzi> samo vprašam ;)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download Ubuntu Tweak 0.8.4, Now Compatible With Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pHvHOC4Hk6Q/download-ubuntu-tweak-084-now.html
<maxipin> Rešil težavo z readerjem ;)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi bonzi lahk uredil skype ikonco v zaganjalniku tko da bi sam kliknu na njo pa bi zalaufal tist ukaz
<CrazyLemon> ampak lažje je napisat blame it on shuttleworth :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a uporabljaš unity tweak tool? :)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> ni vse prevedno, če te to zanima
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimajo me tudi napačno uporabljeni nizi
<CrazyLemon> na koncu so dodali nekje 20 stringov
<CrazyLemon> bom to zdaj zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.termania.net/slovarji/presisov-vecjezicni-slovar/6653750/urediti?query=urediti
<Pepelka> urediti (Presisov večjezični slovar) - [Termania]
<Pepelka> »Amebisov spletni slovarski portal Termania omogoča brezplačno iskanje po različnih enojezičnih in večjezičnih slovarjih.«
<CrazyLemon> termania je awesome
<CrazyLemon> amebisova stran..zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> kateri je boljši prevod za kill a da ni ubiti/uničiti :)
<CrazyLemon> programa/procesa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40066/#p40066
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth the program
<CrazyLemon> S4 naj bi bil 730€ pri mobitelu :)
<CrazyLemon>  pri mobisvet pa 599€ :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/news/11357/selitev-kiberpipe-iz-trenutnih-prostorov/
<zdobersek> pri tvojem bratrancu pa free
<dz0ny> program je proces, torej končati
<dz0ny> oziroma prisilno končati
<zdobersek> Shut-tle it down, 'cause it's Worth it.
<sasa84> juhuuu miškice
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/ahwSmcZxBAU
<Pepelka> FBI fence jump - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..car
<neett> v cem je fora da mi pri chromiumu na yt pri kar nekaj posnetkih napise da ta posnetek ni navoljo? ....
<dz0ny> nimaš h264 kodeka
<neett> a tako :)
<dz0ny> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<neett> tnx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledal 21&over ? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40067/#p40067
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013042505910126
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Srhljiv obisk skrivnega petega nadstropja v hotelu v Severni Koreji
<Pepelka> »Hotel Yanggakdo je največji hotel v Severni Koreji in druga največja stavba v državi...«
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> če imaš že ubuntu gor
<CrazyLemon> in zalaufaš live cd
<CrazyLemon> ti pri namestitvi ponudi tudi upgrejd ane?
<sasa84> mislm d ja...
<sasa84> vsaj spomnm se, d mi ga je pr 11.10 na 12.04
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne vem kako je v novem upgrade managerju to zrihtano
<zdobersek> sasa84: HIGHFIVE
<sasa84> hej zdobersek ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVJKWNg70SQ
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy S4 Outside Video Demo (Raw) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Samsung Galaxy S4 Outside Video Demo (Raw) Indoor Demo: http://tchno.be/17iXebR This is a test showing the video quality of the Samsung Galaxy S4 in outdoor ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne za film
<CrazyLemon> haha..samsung še ni slišal za image stabilization.. dz0ny zgleda kr ok :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ker mobitel maš zdej?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na to vprašanje odgovorim vsak mesec :)
<CrazyLemon> last time..HTC HERO!
<dz0ny> : | samsung še ni slišal za image stabilization^^
<dz0ny> sm mislu da si samsunga nabavu
<dz0ny> ffs nism sklerozen
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVJKWNg70SQ
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy S4 Outside Video Demo (Raw) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Samsung Galaxy S4 Outside Video Demo (Raw) Indoor Demo: http://tchno.be/17iXebR This is a test showing the video quality of the Samsung Galaxy S4 in outdoor ...«
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> haha..samsung še ni slišal za image stabilization.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Flavours Release 13.04 Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PXR16pGMNu0/ubuntu-siblings
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40068/#p40068
<tinkster> Yello all :)
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<tinkster> Heh ... a slovene cowboy :)
<tinkster> Kak pa kaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> 301+ views
<CrazyLemon> there's a plus now!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: for?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny youtube
<dz0ny> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-4linreleasenotes.aspx
<Pepelka> AMD Catalyst™ 13.4 Proprietary Linux Graphics Driver Release Notes
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> [373909]: Driver install via .deb package will cause OS desktop corruption
<dz0ny> pa tf2 can't set profile to high mode :)
<dz0ny> hm ze maj bo kmal pa o l4d2 se slisat ni
<dz0ny> le kaj pri valve delajo
<CrazyLemon> nič..obviously :)
<dz0ny> end of the year z hkrati z cs:go se šušlja
<dz0ny> lame
<dz0ny> nč ln
<CrazyLemon> meh..nobene pametne ideje za design gumba za download
<CrazyLemon> yaaaaaaaawn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1807-2: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1807-2/
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: [rešeno] Dostop do podatkov na mrežnem disku.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40069/#p40069
<miha_> lol ti si pa delajo probleme http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/svastara/39924-ovaj-muskarac-je-deportovan-iz-saudijske-arabije-jer-je-prezgodan-foto.html
<Pepelka> Pogledajte fotografije - Ovaj muškarac je deportovan iz Saudijske Arabije jer je prezgodan (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Tri muškarca iz Dubaija bila su na festivalu kulture u Riyadhu. Zabrinuti Saudijci uvidjeli su da se oko njih skuplja previše žena, pa su ih lijepo odmah – deportirali«
<miha> sasa84: http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/svastara/39924-ovaj-muskarac-je-deportovan-iz-saudijske-arabije-jer-je-prezgodan-foto.html
<Pepelka> Pogledajte fotografije - Ovaj muškarac je deportovan iz Saudijske Arabije jer je prezgodan (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Tri muškarca iz Dubaija bila su na festivalu kulture u Riyadhu. Zabrinuti Saudijci uvidjeli su da se oko njih skuplja previše žena, pa su ih lijepo odmah – deportirali«
<sasa84> miha, fant ne zgleda slabo
<miha> sasa84: skor ne zgleda musliman ane :)
<sasa84> sexy MF miha ^^
<miha> sasa84: :)
 * miha se pa zdj mora windowse učit :)
 * miha pričakoval zgražanje :D
 * sasa84 Å¡e vedno bruha in ni mela cajta odpisat
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> hec :)
<sasa84> klinc kaj čmo, tud windowse je treba znat :)
<miha> :)
<miha> :) !g what what butters
<Pepelka> 4:25 Butters - what what in the butt - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxCSSzb0I9o
<dz0ny> miha kaj se pa ucis
<miha> dz0ny: kako živet z iis in webservici v c#
<dz0ny> :) fun times
<dz0ny> miha: q a pa iis že zna kake ws pa webrtc zadeve?
<dz0ny> se mi zdi da so Å¡e vedno http: 1.0, ker tudi chunked ne znajo Å¡e nardit?
<dz0ny> chunked transfer+
<CrazyLemon> Left 4 Dead 2 Linux beta to be released next week: http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=10451
<Pepelka> Left 4 Dead Blog
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dz0ny dz0ny
<dz0ny> ql
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> a si ti kaj urejal code tag na forumu ?
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny> sej zato ti pravim da je uno oblikovanje zginili
<CrazyLemon> spet je z obrobo pa shadow
<dz0ny> in kro je tam prčkal tisto
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak je nazaj!
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40069/#p40069
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Dostop do podatkov na mrežnem disku. (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> hm no za wp pa ni nazaj, eden posodablja, pa se ne ve kdo :)
<CrazyLemon> NUbuntu.css se je zadnjič spremenil 10.4.2013
<CrazyLemon> js res ne vem da faq se dogaja
<dz0ny> hm un ko gosti stran mogoče kaj mahinira z backupi pa strežniki etc
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek a kaj "mahinirate z backupi ter strežniki"? :)
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon: Hehe, tezko bi vedel.
<sedovsek> Povprasam.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek hvala :)
<sedovsek> Hm, sem zdaj prebral...
<sedovsek> Pred kratkim je nekdo, ki sem mu pred leti naredil stran, ki je bazirala na WPu, updateal verzijo.
<sedovsek> Pa mu je tudi spremenilo par stvari.
<sedovsek> Maybe it's related.
<sedovsek> Vem, da sam ni sel modificirat datotek, ker ne zna...
<sedovsek> Tako da se je to moglo samodejno narest ob updateu. Nisem se pa poglabljal kaj tocno je bilo spremenjeno.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek mi smo že zdavnaj updateali.. so se pa prek kratkim spremenile stvari tako pri WP kot forumu :)
<sedovsek> Aha. Popingam Blaza ali Urha, ce sta kaj pacala.
<sedovsek> Sicer pa dvomim...
<CrazyLemon> http://iceimg.com/i/75/53/52d4372ff0.gif NSFWish
<CrazyLemon> japonci k japonci :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se greva mal igrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no thanks! pejt raj prevajat :>
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=2o96xcZtaVI&feature=fvwp
<Pepelka> A hell of a ride at the Nordschleife. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Liri Farfus followed countless races closely, always hoping her husband puts in a great result, coming home without a scratch. However, she wants to experien...«
<sasa84> dj no CrazyLemon ...sam mal no
<sasa84> miha, a se greš ti z mano igrat? :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje ti to najdeš, joj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny IRC :)
<miha> sasa84: igrat? :p
<dz0ny> cyber petting I suppose  :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon stika po čudnih straneh in irc kanalih :P
<sasa84> miha, igrat ja :P
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooooooo lordiiiii, LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Opa sasa84 , a si že odprla letošnjo sezono teka? :)
<LorD_DDooM_> Meh, DC
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, Å¡e Å¡trajkam :)
<sasa84> sej bom pa te dni skoz hodila okol... tko d bodo mišice delale ;)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e na etno se bom povzpela...
<sasa84> mal rekreacije bo ;)
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: danes je bilo radiu, da bo v torek mednarodni dan kratkih krilc in rolerjev...valda da prideš :)
<sterna> hm dons sm vidu eno v ekscesno kratkem krilcu k so ji idioti dejansko _trobl_
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jaz bom na siciliji ;)
<sasa84> ne bom vlačla rolerjev sabo :P
<LorD_DDooM> Pazi da te kak latino ne omreži preveč, bojda so to sumljivi tipi :P
<LorD_DDooM> Tko kot Primorci
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> sam LorD_DDooM, ti maš tud en italijano priimk ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Jah no, če bi vsakega po priimku ocenjevali, se ne bi najbolje izšlo ane? :)
<zdobersek> BANDA
<sterna> nesposobna.
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHhXxp3Fx1s
<Pepelka> Mad Men - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: familiar? http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/48919199787/initial-git-training
<Pepelka> Initial git training - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by Ksionc«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v stilu http://i.imgur.com/9lcYLMe.gif
<CrazyLemon> tracy morgan..the man :)
<dz0ny> trying to create branch then creating patch based on master in bazzar http://i.imgur.com/3CmnNSy.jpg
<dz0ny> bazzar user realizing, git is way better for VC http://i.imgur.com/7CIzCcS.gif
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> hating bazzar http://i.imgur.com/OIiLlex.gif
<dz0ny> git > bazzar sync http://i.imgur.com/NIh934D.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/raringtogo/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 13.04 - It's Raring to Go!
<CrazyLemon> luštno
<dz0ny> reaction of bazzar dev on implementing bazzar > git sync http://i.imgur.com/sUkc0Jl.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seriously? are you having a geef fever? :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 13.04 Available For Download - Quick Overview [Screenshots, Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TsRdyI9hXIY/xubuntu-1304-available-for-download.html
 * dz0ny http://i.imgur.com/NjeSot8.gif
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a yes :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny o katerem ubuntuju bi raje napisal novico.. lubuntu al xubuntu? :>
<miha> !g thank cthulhu it's weekend
<Pepelka> Move Along. Nothing To See Here.: Whoa. Thank Cthulhu It's Monday! http://dirkflinthart.blogspot.com/2012/04/whoa-thank-cthulhu-its-monday.html
<miha> :(
<miha> !g thank cthulhu it's friday
<Pepelka> Tequila Mockingbird: Thank Cthulhu It's Friday! http://frecklesmcflaskaction.blogspot.com/2008/02/thank-cthulhu-its-friday.html
<miha> bolje!¨
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hmm http://i.imgur.com/15MeSxz.gif :>
<zdobersek> s/food/coffee
<zdobersek> cc sasa84
<CrazyLemon> pusti jo.. k končno nekaj dela :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: on second thought http://i.imgur.com/1J8B98x.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/k7TRz.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale je zate http://i.imgur.com/uJSlxGI.gif
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon oboževalka? http://i.imgur.com/PB7ZhJS.gif
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox CoverArt Browser Plugin 0.8 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gdNaVo905Ms/rhythmbox-coverart-browser-plugin-08.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je tist suhec iz nacho libre :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Get More Out of Ubuntu 13.04 With These Awesome Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Nj8GTIIutHk/must-have-apps-for-a-new-ubuntu-install
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izšel je Ubuntu 13.04!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40070/#p40070
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: See What`s New In Kubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mdVOO-BrTuc/see-whats-new-in-kubuntu-1304-raring.html
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40071/#p40071
<zdobersek> GDAY GSIR
<CrazyLemon> GDAY to you too m8
<zdobersek> ALRIGHTY THEN
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/5995425/chief-porn-identification-officer-the-best-job-youll-never-have
<Pepelka> "Chief Porn Identification Officer:" The Best Job You'll Never Have
<Pepelka> »If you could do anything—anything—for a living what would it be? Well that's dumb; it would be "looking at porn." And though you may not be so lucky, someone working for China will be, boasting the prestigious title of Chief Porn Identification Officer.«
<CrazyLemon> $32k /y.. not bad
<zdobersek> mja, ni sam 'tadober' porn
<zdobersek> moras se kak bestiality al pa se kej hujsga pregledat najbrz
<CrazyLemon> niti ne.. če je kaj takega pa itak tkoj skenslaš page pa je to to
<zdobersek> unles ...
<zdobersek> unless*
<zdobersek> gaddemmit
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-27
<Sky{x}> lp
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro.
<CrazyLemon> omg zdobersek ! ob 7:53 jutro???? 7.53?!?!
<zdobersek> mhm!
<dz0ny> dan
<sterna> ugt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40072/#p40072
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/04/policija_nadaljuje_poostren_nadzor_kolesarjev.aspx?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> Policija nadaljuje poostren nadzor kolesarjev - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Do konca tedna bo policija poostreno nadzirala to izjemno izpostavljeno skupino udeležencev v prometu in preverjala spoštovanje prometnih predpisov tudi pri drugih udeležencih.«
<CrazyLemon> meni niso nič svetovali
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<zdobersek> YSK da je nosnja celade zakonsko obvezna
<zdobersek> brb3
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si kupu s4???
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5INQR3EyBAA
<CrazyLemon> car
<Pepelka> Follow me on Twitter @nqtv (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rémi is back in business! Follow him on Twitter: http://bit.ly/remitweet Subscribe on YouTube: http://bit.ly/ouiremi Follow Rémi on http://www.twitter.com/nq...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: seveda ne!
<dz0ny> lol http://mebe.co/crazylemon.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tasty aint it
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> fake sprite :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvoj bittorent sync je dosegel 220 reach na fb
<dz0ny> a je to dobro al slabo?
<CrazyLemon> good enough for me :D
<dz0ny> a RN so kaj napisali?
<CrazyLemon> sicer se ne more primerjat z novico o izidu ubuntuja ter kubuntuja ampak je pa nadpovprečen reach :)
<dz0ny> a pri+
<CrazyLemon> wat now?
<dz0ny> o bt sync
<CrazyLemon> rn as in računalniške novice?
<dz0ny> jp
<Sky{x}> na rn s napisal ja
<Sky{x}> a ste poslal kej mar ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel..ne sledim RN :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je pa monitor pisal o syncu nekaj ur po tem ko sm objavil novico :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/Nikola-Tesla-Imagination-Invented-ebook/dp/B00CATSONE/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1367008872&amp;sr=1-5&amp;keywords=nikola+tesla
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Nikola Tesla: Imagination and the Man That Invented the 20th Century eBook: Sean Patrick: Kindle Store
<Pepelka> »Download Nikola Tesla: Imagination and the Man That Invented the 20th Century by Sean Patrick: If you want to learn about one of history’s most fascinating minds and uncover some of his secrets of imagination—secrets that enabled him to invent machines light years ahead of his time and literally bring light to the world—then you want to read this book.<br /><br />Imagination amplifies and colors every other element of genius, and unlocks our pote
<dz0ny> Zanimalo me je ali ste zasledili če so na spletni strani računalniških novic kaj napisalo o bittorrent sync aplikaciji, ker mislim da smo na ubuntu.si to prvi objavili kot novico
<dz0ny> a sem bil dovolj razumljiv :)
<CrazyLemon> am
<CrazyLemon> prvi je bil slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> gut
<CrazyLemon> glede RN pa kot sem že omenil..ne sledim :)
<dz0ny> Sky{x}: kaj naj bi pa poslali?
<Sky{x}> dz0ny cryptocall bi rabil se nardit :)
<Sky{x}> dz0ny: novico pa da vas linkajo da vam folk pride gor na page
<Sky{x}> al nv kaksne cilje mate
<dz0ny> ni nikjer manifesta :D, crazylemon komaj dobi da mu kdo novico napiše :)
<CrazyLemon> lih zdj si me spomnu
<CrazyLemon> moram napisat Å¡e o xubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> blah
<dz0ny> a lubuntu si že
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo v načrtu za nedeljo :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa če xubuntu jutri
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu pa v ponedeljek
<dz0ny> al pa kr oboje skupaj
<dz0ny> kaj pa polepšal download si že?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. pol ni toliko obiska
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poglej pa povej :)
<dz0ny> ja sem mobile
<dz0ny> ni stran optimizirana za mobile :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why in lords name pa si mobile :D
<dz0ny> ja nisem doma
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> folk Å¡e vedno srfa z dial upom
<dz0ny> gprs
<dz0ny> edge
<CrazyLemon> Prispevek načrtovan za objavo dne: 28 apr, 2013 ob 12:00
<CrazyLemon> done
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Firefox ne izbriše celotne zgodovine  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40073/#p40073
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-28
<CrazyLemon> pride vn s4..in kr naenkrat vsi bi radi prodali s2 :D
<Gregor3000> zdravo, ali je mogoče že kdo probal medion tablice iz hoferja? ali so za kej? ekran pa to mislim...
<Gregor3000> vidim d aso nexusi Å¡e vedno dragi... ugh..
<CrazyLemon> odvisno za kaj pa rabiš tablico?
<CrazyLemon> -?
<CrazyLemon> imam eno noname 7" pa je ok.. ni super.. ampak  za ta denar to niti ne pričakujem
<Gregor3000> za ta malega. namesto da meni po ekraniu tolče...sem mu naštimal prenosnik. en cajt je z miško po njem šaril potem pa prešel na touch (čeparv prenosnik nima touch ker je ena stara kišta)-. LOL
<Gregor3000> menda je za otroke bolj naraven touch vmesnik.
<Gregor3000> sem bral.
<CrazyLemon> potem bo noname tablica dovolj dobra
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi 7" kupil s tem namenom.. in čim manj dnarja daš..bolš je.. :D
<Gregor3000> ah vidim da imajo namizni računalnik z Ubutnu na mimovrste. hmm... intel zvok. kako to da tam deluje meni pa še vedno zafrkava?
<Gregor3000> ja noname bo verjetno dovolj dobra
<CrazyLemon> ker sedaj je desna stran zaslona že veliko manj odzivna.. ker so tolkli po njej :)
<Gregor3000> samo mi je en kolega povedal da je tudi kupil eno tako noname za otroke, pa je ekran Å¡el k vragu po enem tednu
<Gregor3000> je rekel da si Å¡el z prstom v levi kot v resnici pa je vse skupaj "skakalo sem in tja po ekranu"
<CrazyLemon> jah če so jo otroci uporabljali kot frizbi potem verjamem ja :)
<Gregor3000> dekalibriral se je ali kako se temu reče po slovensko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.hofer.si/si/html/offers/posebna_ponudba_od_petka_03_05_2013.htm
<Pepelka> Hofer - Posebna ponudba od petka, 03.05.2013
<CrazyLemon> tega bi ti?
<Pepelka> »Na Hoferjevi spletni strani najdete vse o Hoferjevih izdelkih, aktualni ponudbi, poslovalnicah in odpirlanih časih, karieri in Hoferjevih foto storitvah.«
<dz0ny> pa promo slika je mal napihnjena, v resnici resolucija ni taka :)
<CrazyLemon> 1024x600 je  kar above average za noname tablice :)
<CrazyLemon> pa 1gb rama.. odlična je :)
<dz0ny> kej pa piše da je 1'24x600
<CrazyLemon> http://aldi.medion.com/md98318/at/?refPage=aldi
<dz0ny> btw to je 169ppi
<Pepelka> medion® lifetab® e7310 (md 98318)
<CrazyLemon> tu :)
<maxipin> 100€ vstran vrženih
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/6Zr7
<Pepelka> lep, urejen, negovan? | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<maxipin> CrazyLemon, še 100€ dodaš pa imaš tablico ;)
<maxipin> http://www.bigbang.si/tablicni-racunalniki-in-dlancniki/samsung-galaxy-tab-2-70-8gb-siv-p3110-520951
<Pepelka> Tablični računalnik SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 2 7.0 8GB SIV P3110 - bigbang.si
<Pepelka> »Tablični računalnik SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 2 7.0 8GB SIV P3110 Na napravo je nameščen najnovejši Android operacijski sistem, ki ponuja široko paleto multimedijsko usmerjenih Samsung središč (Music Hub, Game Hub, Readers Hub...). S to napravo ste vedno obveščeni o vse novicah ter dogajanju po celem svetu.«
<maxipin> Pe Å¡e lenovo:
<maxipin> http://www.bigbang.si/tablicni-racunalniki-in-dlancniki/lenovo-ideatab-a2107-16gb1gb-3g-a9and40-524744
<Pepelka> Tablični računalnik LENOVO IDEATAB A2107 16GB/1GB 3G A9/AND4.0 - bigbang.si
<Pepelka> »Tablični računalnik LENOVO IDEATAB A2107 16GB/1GB 3G A9/AND4.0 Elegantna tablica z vgrajenim 3G vmesnikom, ki omogoča povezovanje z internetom z uporabo mobilnega omrežja 3G. Tablica ima nameščen operacijski sistem Android 4.1, ki v kombinaciji s hitrim A9 procesorjem deluje zares izjemno hitro.«
<Gregor3000> ja tablični Samsung 2 7.0 - najnovejši 4.0 Android :-)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40074/#p40074
<Gregor3000> sicer je pa asus 7 s podobno konfiguracijo za 150. vprašanje je če je medionova toliko slabša. ok baterija je slabša od asusa. amapk mali po mojem ne rabi ne vem kake baterije.
<Gregor3000> čeprav po drugi strani če bi rad filme gledal gor...
<maxipin> Gregor3000 za hoferjevo je rpecej slab support
<maxipin> precej*
<Gregor3000> gre za to da če bi imel viška 500 EUR ali 1000 EUR potem vem kaj bi izbral. samo če pa že 100 težko zberem.... potem me pač zanima če se kaj solidnega dobi za ta denar ali je potem bolje ne kupiti.
<Gregor3000> aja? kako to misliš slab support?
<Gregor3000> saj ima garancijo 3 leta. naj se oni ukvarjajo v teh treh letih z njo :-D
<maxipin> S custom ROM-i. TI lahko nexusa 7, ali pa galaxy-ja tab 7.0 precej "modoficiraš"
<maxipin> Za mediona pa ti uglavnem preostane edino da greš sam razvijat
<maxipin> Meni je to zelo pomembna stvar
<Gregor3000> ja enemu 2 leti staremu dvomim da je to pomembno
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> itak hacker in the making :)
<Gregor3000> saj pravim da če bi imel denar bi takoj nexus 7 vzel, samo ga nimam.
<maxipin> Aja, sry nisem prebral vse :P
<Gregor3000> np
<maxipin> Lol 2 leti staremu otroku pa tablico v roke
<Gregor3000> ja zdej ma prenosnik pa ne kapira miške. se hoče pa ekrana dotaknit.
<Gregor3000> oziroma zdej sem mu ga vzel, ker ni bil priden.
<Gregor3000> :-)
<Gregor3000> kazen mora biti! kazen je vzgojna!
<Gregor3000> npr ko dam gcompris recimo memo igro ali ko bi moral na ribico kliknit ne zna nameriti z miško in kliknit. potem p ase hoče na ekranu dotaknit
<dz0ny> hm za ta denar dobiš največ @hover
<dz0ny> ne vem samo kako je vdržljivo
<maxipin> jaz bi še kak case naročil
<dz0ny> sosedov mulc je razbil že tv, prenosnik tablica pa še kar obstaja
<maxipin> samo poglej če se dobi
<maxipin> dz0ny, tv pa res ni težko razbiti ;)
<dz0ny> vztraja* :)
<dz0ny> je če si 2 letni mulc
<dz0ny> pa je fizično montirana
<maxipin> mhm
<maxipin> Jaz sem z svojim quadcopterjem letal okrog lcd-ja
<maxipin> (zaenkrat je Å¡e cel)
<Gregor3000> LOL... naš je hiper aktiven. včasih teče na mestu in dela počepe. hja saj mislim da bi jo pod nadzorom uporabljal.
<Gregor3000> še eno ubuntu vprašanje: ali ima ubuntu solidno podporo za AMD fusion?
<maxipin> kako to misliš?
<maxipin> Jaz imam netbooka z fusionom
<Gregor3000> za rabo predvsem interneta, flash in you tube video ipd. ne za igre
<maxipin> Ja itak ;)
<Gregor3000> ne mislim z adesktope npr Fusion A4
<Gregor3000> 2-jedrni procesor AMD A4-3300 tiktaka pri 2,5 GHz in ima vgrajen grafični čip Radeon HD 6410D s podporo DirectX 11.
<Gregor3000> ja imam E-450 na netbooku. moram naredit dualboot samo nimam časa. vem da so ti v redu podprti
<Gregor3000> samo ne vem pa kako je s temi procesorji za desktope
<Gregor3000> intel od i3 naprej so svinjsko dragi
<Gregor3000> no ja
<Gregor3000> pač za samo surfanje in you tube videe
 * CrazyLemon uporablja A6
<Gregor3000> ah. potem vejretno tudi A4 solidno dela
<Gregor3000> ja nič zdej pa moram it...
<Gregor3000> fajn se mejte....
<Gregor3000> dijođ
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Upgrade to GNOME 3.8 in Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BuZJjmftAbk/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEQ8jyvmYtw
<Pepelka> Pain and Gain Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Michael Bay Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Pain and Gain Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Michael Bay Movie HD Ba...«
<dz0ny> hm mam Å¡e IM3 za pogledat :P
<CrazyLemon> IM3?
<CrazyLemon> si pogledat 21&over? :)
<CrazyLemon> pogledal*
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> https://windows.microsoft.com/ ..seriously MS
<zdobersek> YA SRSLY
<zdobersek> GO NOW, USE UBUNTU
<zdobersek> s/UBUNTU/LINUX
<dz0ny> http://hereistoday.com/
<Pepelka> here is today
<Pepelka> »A look at time...«
<zdobersek> OTOH, ce gremo po bibliji ...
<dz0ny> ja tam je blo vse v sedmih dneh
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2961
<Pepelka> Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
<zdobersek> 6k let nazaj sem mel v mislih, ampak OK
<maxipin> Živjo
<zdobersek> GDAY
<zdobersek> dz0ny: na HN si mel ta teden PDF o L4D AI sistemu
<zdobersek> tko, za preparacijo na beto :>
<dz0ny> mhm sem vidu
<dz0ny> path avoidance algorithm :)
<dz0ny> pa beta beta bo
<dz0ny> avsome http://www.reddit.com/r/btsecrets/
<Pepelka> BitTorrent Sync Secrets
<Pepelka> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<zdobersek> wikileaks on steroids
<dz0ny> podobno kot bin newsgroup
<zdobersek> btsync se vedno rabi trackerje?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> lahko tudi ročno vneseš ip oddaljenega
<dz0ny> za lan ma discovery
<zdobersek> kok potem pridem do tvoje datoteke prek shared keya?
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobersek> brez tvojega IP?
<dz0ny> dam ti read only sahred key
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> shared*
<zdobersek> http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync/technology.html#peer-discovery
<zdobersek> tole me je zanimal
<Pepelka> BitTorrent Labs
<dz0ny> v lame terms tracker uporabi v zelo skrajnem primeru
<dz0ny> pa secret je lahko tudi "tusovsiprenosizaubuntu.si"
<dz0ny> to vpišeš pa dobiš torrente :)
<dz0ny> mislim isote
<dz0ny> secret je lahko kar koli samo da je base64 koirano
<dz0ny> kodirano
<janezjanez> se kdo tukaj ukvarja z Javo?
<zdobersek> miha, trenutno je sicer IRL
<zdobersek> (najbrz, upajmo)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is This The Coolest Ubuntu PC Ever Built?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EEcuh6lkepU/cirrus7-ubuntu-pc-is-a-thing-of-beauty
<maxipin> Hmm raspberry pi pa bolj slabo prebavlja wordpress
<maxipin> Pozna kdo kakšno man požrešno alternativo?
<maxipin> (Razen pisanja lastne kode v php-ju)
<dz0ny> maxipin: in ti men ne verjameš da to ni x86 :)
<maxipin> itak da ti :P
<maxipin> Samo do sedaj sem mel x64
<maxipin> Pa... :P
<dz0ny> python se nauč
<dz0ny> django za začetek
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Press Reaction to Ubuntu 13.04 Is a Muted, “Meh” Affair  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VtG6XmNVOBo/press-reaction-to-ubuntu-13-04
<dz0ny> kok si pa split ram nastavu
<maxipin> toliko da ga je samo Å¡e 75mb ostalo za grafiko
<dz0ny> ker ne rabiš 256 če nimaš monitorja gor priključenega
<maxipin> pač na min. kar se da za grafiko
<maxipin> Ali pa  3 maline v cluster dat
<maxipin> pa vsako overclockat na 1ghz
<maxipin> potem bi pa pomoje malo bolje letelo ;)
<dz0ny> naah ej cenej potem atoma
<dz0ny> al pa ka tegra
<dz0ny> pa že koplješ litecoin
<maxipin> heh
<dz0ny> 5kH/s bi že šlo
<maxipin> Se ja kar fajn igrat z malino
<maxipin> litecoine ali bitcoint :D
<maxipin> coin*
<maxipin> Ima kdo kakšen zanimiv tutorial kako sploh začet z django/pythonom?
<maxipin> Evo že nameščam DjangoPI server
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ccnwzScp6bM#!
<Pepelka> Fluffy Visits Saudi Arabia - Gabriel Iglesias (from Aloha Fluffy: Gabriel Iglesias Live from Hawaii) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here's a clip from my new special "Aloha Fluffy: Gabriel Iglesias Live from Hawaii" Let me know what you think!? -Gabriel ;P You can order the full special o...«
<dz0ny> etckeeper ftw
<zdobersek> !g etckeeper
<Pepelka> etckeeper - Joey http://joeyh.name/code/etckeeper/
<zdobersek> whatevah!
<dz0ny> !t en sl agreed upon
<Pepelka> dogovorjene
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-21
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41646/#p41646
<stkl76> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> .howcani legally buy mp3 in EU
<CrazyLemon> .youcanbuyitonitunes
<zdobersek> razen itunes?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41647/#p41647
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amazon?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne nosi v SLO
<idioterna> zdobersek: mp3 od cesa?
<zdobersek> pac, ne pusti downloadat v slovenijo
<idioterna> en kup manjsih stacun je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: komadov
<idioterna> k majo paypal pa mp3 loh snames
<idioterna> jsm nazadnje ene finske klasike kupu
<idioterna> za neke 3 evre
<idioterna> ne vem vec kje
<idioterna> madetoja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny bo vedel for sure :D
<zdobersek> on koristi itunes
<zdobersek> jaz ga ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. Å¡e ena trgovina je
<CrazyLemon> sam sm pozabu ime
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ta "telekomov" deezer?
<CrazyLemon> a tam se da kupit mp3je?
<zdobersek> !g deezer
<Pepelka> Deezer - Encore plus de musique à découvrir https://www.deezer.com/
<zdobersek> 'Poslušajte in odkrivajte svojo glasbo, kamor koli greste.'
<zdobersek> tha fuck
<idioterna> youtube-dl
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSkfOuJYjk#t=30m37
<Pepelka> Leevi Madetoja - Symphony No. 3 in A Major - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Leevi Madetoja's (1887 - 1947) complete third symphony in A major, written between 1922 and 1926. The work is in four movements, all of which are included in...«
<idioterna> tega sm kupu
<idioterna> hud je
<zdobersek> heyyy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_music_stores
<Pepelka> Comparison of online music stores - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> meh, google play noce prodat
<CrazyLemon> nope..us & uk only
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/gfd2
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> to so ti prenosni diski
<CrazyLemon> js imam dva 'pred odpovedjo'
<CrazyLemon> ID #3 pa #7
<CrazyLemon> #6*
<dz0ny> hm ta ma za vsak test še 2 sektorja več fuč
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/smart.png
<CrazyLemon> ah..celo tri imam :D
<dz0ny> ja ne vem od kej mu 7000+ zagonov/zaustavitev
<CrazyLemon> ja..ravno gledam
<CrazyLemon> to je A LOT
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej za 9 mesecev delovanja
<dz0ny> pa na win se ga je večinoma uproabljalo
<dz0ny> mislim samo
<dz0ny> ne večinoma
<dz0ny> ma kdo prenosnega
<dz0ny> pa pogleda ce je to normalno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jaz_123: Pomoč EEG  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41648/#p41648
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! baza uspešno naložena v testni punbb! :D
<pitko> dan
<zdobersek> jeben dan, ja.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! novica! do 19.00!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glih zarad tega sem vžgala komp :P
<sasa84> nism pozabla nate <3
<CrazyLemon> now i'm surprised .d
<zdobersek> now I'm suspicious
<CrazyLemon> ffs! vanilla forums se ni hotu inštalirat ker je v imenu baze '_'
<CrazyLemon> (predvidevam)
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> to je valid char
<dz0ny> pa mysql 5.5 glej
<dz0ny> uporabljaj
<zdobersek> kter fris
<zdobersek> '_'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah povej mi pol zakaj ni hotlo inštalirat v to bazo.. ko pa sm uporabil drugo bazo pa je takoj namestilo
<dz0ny> jah sej ti piše error
<CrazyLemon> error je bil no GDNblabla smth smth
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav je bil v bazi
<CrazyLemon> http://vanillaforums.org/discussion/20632/problem-after-installation-fatal-error-in-setupcontroller-index
<Pepelka> Problem after installation "Fatal Error in SetupController.Index();" - Vanilla Community
<CrazyLemon> evo tale error
<zdobersek> a zdej gremo stran od punbb?
<CrazyLemon> jah moramo.. ker ti itak ne misliš vzdrževat plugina za wp
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdaj moramo uporabit drug forum
<CrazyLemon> zaradi tvoje lenobe :/
<zdobersek> a pol bom spet rabu napisat plugin?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> k ze obstaja right?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> a je vzdrzevan?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nazadnje ko sm gledal je obstajal
<dz0ny> !g vanilla wordpress
<Pepelka> WordPress › Vanilla Forums « WordPress Plugins https://wordpress.org/plugins/vanilla-forums/
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja paid forum je to
<zdobersek> oooh fancy
<zdobersek> s/fancy/posh/
<dz0ny> ni neka romunsko-ruska naveza :>
<zdobersek> a boste pol clanarino racunal?
<dz0ny> ne forum je free
<dz0ny> sam paid model majo
<dz0ny> k si z njim kruh plačajo :>
<zdobersek> aha, ok
<zdobersek> pol boste mel en lep ad banner na prvi strani?
<CrazyLemon> en? EN?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..ne bo en pixl prazn na prvi strani
<CrazyLemon> fse bo polno..FSE
<zdobersek> aha, razumem
<zdobersek> moneti$$e
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da tale import v vanilijo bo failal.. importa že 10min pa se ni premaknu nikamor
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuuuuu
 * sasa84 stisne zdobersek 
<sasa84> moj zlati, zlati, zlati fant!
<zdobersek> *** bling bling ***
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak cli renderer? Rad bi dump spletnih strani v obliki slike al pa pdfja, pa me zanima, če je kakšna bolj screenshot varianta (napram html dump+convert)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://wkhtmltopdf.org/ <-- close enough
<Pepelka> wkhtmltopdf
<CrazyLemon> vanilla forums f'ckin sux :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: phantomjs, slimmerjs ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: k ne znas
<lynxlynxlynx> iskal sem rešitev, ne protorešitev :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si že importal db v VF?
<dz0ny> mors begin commmit;
<dz0ny> na konc pa end commit;
<dz0ny> jah ne vem kaj koda pocne
<dz0ny> pa time limit na 0
<dz0ny> body upload na 0
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> pac standard php stuff
<dz0ny> poglej ce je cli varjanta
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.vanillaforums.com/help/importing-data/
<Pepelka> Importing Data - Vanilla Forums Blog
<Pepelka> »This topic deals with importing your old forum into Vanilla 2.«
<CrazyLemon> to je cela znanost okrog importa..torej ne verjetno ni cli varjante
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> proper bi blo cli < mysql > vanilia api
<CrazyLemon> proper bi blo če že ponujajo 'export tool' da pol export tool dejansko exporta..ne pa da pol pri importu piše 'Your database does not contain any import tables.'
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> ja anomalija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odlično napisana novica ampak.. for the love of god dej zmanjšaj prvo pa zadnjo sliko
<CrazyLemon> sam ti dve sliki sta 3.8MB
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še pišem :)
<sasa84> nisem še končala u zrejanjem :)
<sasa84> urejanjem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem..zato sm ti pa to napisal preden končaš z urejanjem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> velja ;)
<sasa84> sam veš kaj...
<sasa84> sem pa kr vesela, d si me pohvalu mal :$
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, končala.
<sasa84> poglej zdej
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<yang> o sasek, kako si ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah.. kar je res je res.. lepo oblikovana in lepo napisana novica :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 končala z urejanjem ?
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/a/YSPDl#2DBbVgB       če želi kdo naročit kiberpipa majico
<Pepelka> Kiberpipa - shirts - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> pol naj gre na twitter :D
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no pol označi kategorijo in objavi :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu GNOME 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41649/#p41649
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš dal ti na fb?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<CrazyLemon> "Table 'ubuntuSi.GDN_zUser' doesn't exist"       grepam import.. nikjer se ne omenja 'zUser'
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi mi ostali na dobrem starem punbb :P
<sasa84> kje pa se naroči pipine majčke?
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FCK! DELA!
<idioterna> sasa84: tle
<idioterna> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1gMj_jI07UkkuKkt5rQbXvolxMdvU23vQB17wUmI5xZI/viewform?usp=send_form
<Pepelka> Kiberpipa majica
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt na pipin twitter tam je obrazec
<Pepelka> »Obrazec za naročilo Kiberpipa majic. Cena je €15 v obliki donacije Kiberpipi za polo majice (s fancy ovratnikom) in €11 za vse ostale. Izgledale bodo približno tako, z ležečim logotipom spredaj in velikim logotipom zadaj: http://imgur.com/a/YSPDl«
<CrazyLemon> al pa klikni na link :D
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FCK dz0ny ! FCK FCK FCK! ugotovil sem v čem je trik!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202014-04-21%2017%3A41%3A03.png
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny> ja?
<dz0ny> ne sme bit isto ime?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne :D
<CrazyLemon> am..pri importu.. izbereš datoteko
<CrazyLemon> klikneš start
<CrazyLemon> nato spet označiš datoteko
<CrazyLemon> in spet klikneš start
<CrazyLemon> in dela :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2014-04-21-18-04-12.png
<CrazyLemon> tko pa zgleda na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> so pa zanimivi bugi notri
<CrazyLemon> recimo $ID pokaže temo.. medtem ko $ID +1 ima enak naslov
<CrazyLemon> vendar brez vsebine
<CrazyLemon> in to ne velja za vse teme.. za določene
<orion1111> a kdo tukaj dela z TYPO3?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej mi dump baze
<dz0ny> te importane
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na pvt maš
<CrazyLemon> povej ko zdownloadaš
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @21.04.2014 18:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 93%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:11, Kulminacija: 12:58:46, Sončni zahod: 19:54:21
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 51min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.9°C @21.04.2014 19:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.6 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:47, Kulminacija: 13:02:34, Sončni zahod: 19:57:21
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 49min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> zdobersek, mate pa vlažno
<zdobersek> sasa84: mhm :|
<sasa84> pr men je Å¡e bl
<zdobersek> mal prej sem sel na sprehod, ocitno je bla reakcija ...
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> oh zdobbie :P
<zdobersek> must I change?
<sasa84> NO!!!
<zdobersek> KK
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V sredo in četrtek se bo nadaljevalo spremenljivo oblačno vreme. Predvsem popoldne bodo nastajale krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Manj verjetne bodo na Primorskem. V sredo bo ponekod zapihal severovzhodnik, na Primorskem šibka burja. Tudi v petek bo še spremenljivo vreme s popoldanskimi plohami.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> Jutri bo spremenljivo oblačno, predvsem popoldne se bodo pojavljale krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Topleje bo.
<yang> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ded_1398099572
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Teen Runaway Survives Flight In Plane's Wheel Well
<Pepelka> »A 16-year-old boy stowed away in the wheel well of a flight from California to Hawaii, surviving the trip halfway across the Pacific Ocean unharmed despite frigid temperatures at 11,500 metres and«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/9Zv4V.gif
<sasa84> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<sasa84> haaaaaaa
<sasa84> kera kapa!!!
<lynxlynx> Market Gossip : women Described as Essential Right now
<lynxlynx> spammer zen
<lynxlynx> Some Awful Actuality About Your Lovely japan Fantasy
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/NEHRT
<dz0ny> na
<Pepelka> 13 Hilarious and Sexist Dating Tips From 1938. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny> the last one
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> no comment :>
<CrazyLemon> to kopiraj saši
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> ah one je prepomembna zdej
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej zakaj si potreboval dump? :)
<dz0ny> zato da wp <> vanilija
<CrazyLemon> a testiraš tist plugin al pišeš svojega ?
<dz0ny> še nč
<dz0ny> ce bi ze kej bi blo gor
<CrazyLemon> kaj bomo z designom foruma
<CrazyLemon> a izberemo eno temo in jo predelamo al ostanemo na default temi in njo sam polepšamo mal
<dz0ny> default
<dz0ny> pa gor bootstrap obesim
<dz0ny> pac united se uproabi
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap
<Pepelka> kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap · GitHub
<Pepelka> »vanilla-bootstrap - Kickstart your Vanilla-powered community forums with a fresh and solid theme that is ready to be customized to your heart's desires.«
<CrazyLemon> sam je za 2.2
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> u even better
<dz0ny> boostrap 3 psie
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak vanilla forum 2.2
<CrazyLemon> ki je Å¡e alpha
<dz0ny> a
<lynxlynx> what could possibly go wrong
<dz0ny> kukr gledam ni nc posebnega v tej temi
<dz0ny> zgleda da so Å¡li sami na bootstrap
<CrazyLemon> http://vanillaforums.org/addon/vbs3-theme
<Pepelka> VBS3 1.1.5 by Tama - Vanilla Community
<Pepelka> »This theme was ported from Vanilla Forums Inc's hosted theme "Bootstrap" it has been modified to merge with Bootstrap 3 ( from 2.3 ) and has been designed for use on the OS model.«
<dz0ny> a majo kak roadmap
<CrazyLemon> vanilija al bootstrap tema?
<dz0ny> vanilija
<CrazyLemon> jah zdaj bo komaj 2.1 zunaj
<CrazyLemon> danes so izdali RC
<dz0ny> sej to bo trajal do avgusta
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> nase "portanje"
<dz0ny> nc bat
<CrazyLemon> no do avgusta bo 2.2 zunaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> 2.3
<CrazyLemon> doubtful
<CrazyLemon> 2.0 na 2.1 je minilo več k 10 mesecev :)
<CrazyLemon> 2.1 beta 3! :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.1 beta 1 - avgust 2013 :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/tapatalk/tapatalk-vanilla2
<Pepelka> tapatalk/tapatalk-vanilla2 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »tapatalk-vanilla2 - Tapatalk API for Vanilla 2«
<dz0ny> dfk pa to dela
<dz0ny> aja
<CrazyLemon> ma tapatalka sploh ne rabiš za vanillo
<dz0ny> stekam
<CrazyLemon> ker je mobile friendly
<dz0ny> for old phones
<dz0ny> kaj ce bi to v 2 delih
<dz0ny> prvo foru
<dz0ny> forum
<dz0ny> pol wp
<dz0ny> kak je paln pa z clanki
<dz0ny> in komentarji na njih
<CrazyLemon> paln ?
<dz0ny> plan
<CrazyLemon> am..misliš novice?
<dz0ny> polnoc ura no
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> jah fajn bi bilo da novice ostanejo
<dz0ny> to k gre zdej v forum
<CrazyLemon> komentarji pa itak so disabled
<CrazyLemon> tko da karkoli je komentar pod novico
<CrazyLemon> se zbrise in nima kaj tam počet
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> vsi komentarji gredo na forum
<dz0ny> ne no
<dz0ny> forum za novico spodi pod njo
<CrazyLemon> oziroma se preusmeri link za komentiranje
<CrazyLemon> ma to rata nepregledno
<CrazyLemon> pol imaš komentarje tam
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> pa na forumu
<dz0ny> na forumu je nepregledno
<CrazyLemon> na forumu je vse na enem mestu :D
<dz0ny> jah se tle tud :>
<dz0ny> tam mas sam link
<dz0ny> na novico
<CrazyLemon> ja sej
<dz0ny> na forumu mas link na novico
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..to ne
<dz0ny> pod novico je pa forum v wp
<CrazyLemon> pol se moraš prijavit na forumu in/ali pod novico v wp
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sam enkrat se prijaviš
<dz0ny> k je sso
<dz0ny> ista domena
<CrazyLemon> ti bi pol uporabnike ki so zdaj na forumu mel tudi za prijavo v wp ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ti mas v stilu disquss
<dz0ny> za wp
<dz0ny> en js je k pokaze
<dz0ny> in ker si na isti domeni ni problema z prijavo
<dz0ny> ker cookie je vezan na domeno
<dz0ny> ce se prijavis pod novico velja tud za forum
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> v wp je pa itak disabled comments
<dz0ny> oz lahko se ponuca tist gumb
<dz0ny> checkbox
<dz0ny> za kontrolo
<dz0ny> ce je recimo kaka novica da se kdo zeni
<CrazyLemon> no če je easy to implement pol i'm fine with it
<dz0ny> pa par noce komentarjev
<dz0ny>  :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: few line of code
<dz0ny> lines
<CrazyLemon> no kul
<CrazyLemon> em.. zakaj mora bit bootstrap tema za forum? :) ker meni default tema ni tako napačna
<dz0ny> zato da je osnova enaka
<dz0ny> pa boljši mobile del ma
<dz0ny> responsive stuff
<dz0ny> pa dost vec ljudi na njej dela
<CrazyLemon> že ampak do 2.2 is a long way! :)
<dz0ny> wi wil see
<dz0ny> cez vikend wp anrdim
<dz0ny> pol se mal predebatira
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-22
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Gaming Round Up: Borderlands 2, Star Citizen & Watch Dogs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HXOQ3E77JE8/games-coming-linux-soon-borderlands
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<dz0ny> Dan
<dz0ny> http://www.libressl.org/
<Pepelka> LibreSSL
<Pepelka> »the main LibreSSL page«
<napsy> oh goodie, an ssl fork
<napsy> v comic sans pisavi :P
<zdobersek> oioioioi
<ladar> ubuntu 12.04 se noče zagnati
<ladar> namestil sem ubuntu 12.04 ko se pri zagonupojavi napis ubuntu, se vse ustavi - prosim za pomoč
<napsy> .quit
<dz0ny> kaj je zdej to
<CrazyLemon> rage quit?
<pitko> dan
<pitko> kaj bote dal od open tran bazo gor al ne? :)
<dz0ny> kaj je spet to
<pitko> k si jo bom na svoj strežnik zbildu drgač
<dz0ny> a repo vseh pojev
<dz0ny> aha se mi je zdel
<pitko> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/open-tran/gO_c6ScjMUk
<pitko> ?
<Pepelka> Google Skupine
<dz0ny> sej maš pr launchpadu soggestions
<Pepelka> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<dz0ny> su*
<dz0ny> pitko: transifex zna tud
<dz0ny> itd
<pitko> pa res
<pitko> ni tle itd :)
<pitko> transifex  ni glih zastonje
<pitko> *zatonj
<dz0ny> pa sej foss prevajas
<dz0ny> je free zate
<dz0ny> dfk to vreme, prej sonce zdej vse oblacno
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> bom pol testeru k prdidem domu kako dela ta
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/mmmusic/liz-larin-hurricane
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<pitko> ma ta lublana je itq čudna
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a prides na webcamp?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, jp
<dz0ny> k
<dz0ny> te kej posebno zanima
<dz0ny> talk kak
<napsy> ljubljana je zakon
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> lublana je bulana
<napsy> men je prav kul, mogoc ker sm ze od nekdaj bil bol mesni otrok, kljub temu da sm z vasi
<napsy> *mestni :)
<dz0ny> napsy: zabuhla licka -> mesni?
<dz0ny> :>
<napsy> tut mal jap :)
<idioterna> zdobersek: sej bulana je zakon.
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, kasneje zdjle mam guzvo :(
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa bil potres
<CrazyLemon> scary shit
<napsy> uu
<napsy> js sm tut cutu
<CrazyLemon> kr konkretno se je čutu pri nas
<napsy> men se je miza zacela majat
<napsy> sm mislu da js to delam
<CrazyLemon> pri meni se je najprej ograja slišala
<CrazyLemon> pol komaj 5s za tem pa se je hiša začela premikat :D
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni bilo prijetno kot je videti na tvju
<CrazyLemon> +tako
<upd_> wtf a ne da je bil :D
<napsy> aha
<upd_> sem že mislu da sem čorav
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bi bil čorav bi še vedno čutu potres :p
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.arso.gov.si
<jablana> www.arso.gov.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> evo..en potres pa so že nedosegljivi
<napsy> mogoc je bil tam epicenter :D
<CrazyLemon> js stavim na novo gorico :D
<upd_> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/europe/
<Pepelka> Latest Earthquakes in europe
<napsy> uuu 4.8
<upd_> to je full :o
<CrazyLemon> 8km stran od pivke
<CrazyLemon> Agencija RS za okolje, Urad za seizmologijo in geologijo sporoča, da so seizmografi državne mreže potresnih opazovalnic zabeležili v torek, 22. 04. 2014 ob 10.58 močan potresni sunek. Po preliminarnih podatkih je bilo žarišče potresa 50 km jugozahodno od Ljubljane, v bližini Pivki. Preliminarno ocenjena magnituda potresa je bila 4,4.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kontrola prometa omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41650/#p41650
<zdobersek> SHAKE IT SHAKE- SHAKE IT
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41651/#p41651
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like a polaroid picture?
<zdobersek> now, all Beyonces
<zdobersek> and Lucy Lius
<zdobersek> ... (take it away, MCLemon!)
 * CrazyLemon lost
<zdobersek> anyways
<zdobersek> .yt hey we will rock you ya
<jablana> Mashup   Queen vs  Outkast   Hey We Will Rock You Ya (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpHq8THKzoc ♥75 ▶22,365
<zdobersek> kle ksn GSoCe?
<zdobersek> GSoCer?
<dz0ny> njet
<dz0ny> ti again?
<dz0ny> pitko majbe
<dz0ny> ce pride nazaj :>
<zdobersek> jst ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kami je mentor
<zdobersek> kewl, v mislih sem sicer imel studente
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.libressl.org/
<Pepelka> LibreSSL
<Pepelka> »the main LibreSSL page«
<zdobersek> such news!
<zdobersek> (11:54:51 PM) dz0ny: Dan
<zdobersek> (11:56:21 PM) dz0ny: http://www.libressl.org/
<Pepelka> LibreSSL
<Pepelka> »the main LibreSSL page«
<zdobersek> torej, 4 ure nazaj
<zdobersek> cause PST
<CrazyLemon> i was not online at that time!
<zdobersek> .yt scrubs I care so little
<jablana> Dr. Cox - I Care So Little (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX_zYY2fE2I ♥152 ▶44,430
<dz0ny> zdobersek: on ne vstaja zgodaj
<CrazyLemon> [09:18:23] * Now talking on #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> libressl?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je zate zgodaj
<dz0ny> ?
<slax0r> woot is this?
<zdobersek> tis a fork!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo pravi da je zgodaj
<dz0ny> slax0r: forkal so openssl
<CrazyLemon> pravim sam da nisem bil takrat online
<slax0r> but why?
<slax0r> zarad heartbleed? :D
<dz0ny> among other things
<slax0r> meh, I'll remain open
<slax0r> sam...bsd...
<slax0r> a je se zmer tak beast za installat al je slo kaj naprej?
<slax0r> se spomnim zdaj ze kr nekaj lepih let nazaj, je blo cist zajeban tole spravit v red :)
<dz0ny> http://rt.com/news/153988-earthquake-nuclear-plant-slovenia/
<Pepelka> 4.7 earthquake in Slovenia, Italy, nr nuclear plant — RT News
<Pepelka> »A 4.7-magnitude earthquake has struck Slovenia southwest of the country’s capital, Ljubljana, at a depth of 2 kilometers.«
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pa slovakia je tud omenjena
<zdobersek> naslov pa kokr da smo mesto v Italiji
<CrazyLemon> pa 4.4 je bil!
<CrazyLemon> jeez RT
<idioterna> ja kva pa gledate putinovizijo
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/rUvZr6w.gif
<zdobersek> ker nas na CNN ne smirglajo :|
<dz0ny> ane
<dz0ny> acmo dat avto reporting za http://www.arso.gov.si/potresi/obvestila%20o%20potresih/aip/
<Pepelka> Avtomatska analiza zadnjih potresov
<dz0ny> >4
<zdobersek> aye!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: imple-fuckin-ment!
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bo že dz0ny v dveh sekundah to zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> boljše kot js v dveh urah :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: done yet?
<dz0ny> skori :>
<dz0ny> gledam kaj bi za hash uzel
<dz0ny> lat,lon,intenziteto
<dz0ny> bo kr proper
<dz0ny> time
<dz0ny> doh
<dz0ny> amater
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj bi ti vzel za hash?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: blow his mind.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič..i dont do drugs
<idioterna> krneki ne dela ta freenode
<yang> dela kadar ne ddosajo, skor cel cas ddosajo
<_upd_> true
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> Danes in jutri bo delno jasno, predvsem popoldne se bodo pojavljale krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte.
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V četrtek in petek se bo nadaljevalo spremenljivo oblačno vreme. Predvsem popoldne bodo nastajale krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> sux
<Sky[x]> L(
<Sky[x]> :(
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kdja greva na pivo ?
<Sky[x]> zdj bom 10 dni v piranu chilirov :)
<Sky[x]> od 26.dalje
<napsy> uuu lepa :)
<Sky[x]> jp :)
<Sky[x]> pa symfony bom delov ce bo grd vreme drgac pa malo okoli se potepal :D
<slax0r> symfony? as in php framework?
<zdobersek> or as in Mozart?
<slax0r> tist je symphony
<slax0r> :P
<Sky[x]> slax0r, as php fw :)
<slax0r> ew, ew, ew ew ew ew ew
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> Sky[x]: kje v piranu pa bos
<Sky[x]> tartinijev trg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kva sux, koncno je mal april
<idioterna> Sky[x]: a to ksn hotel
<Sky[x]> idioterna, ne privat :)
<idioterna> o super pol mas zihr ksn tepih kje frej
<idioterna> al pa vsaj predpraznik
<idioterna> pokrijem se pa loh s kolesom
<Sky[x]> hehe tezko k ni nic mojega :D
<idioterna> aja smola
<idioterna> res bom mogu kupt neki na morju
<idioterna> pomoje bom kr na krku
<idioterna> tist je vsaj spodobn izlet do dol
<Sky[x]> to je ql ja
<zdobersek> svoje sem odvozu, zdej pa glejmo
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<idioterna> jsm tut
<idioterna> u sluzbo sm su, po pa se do dohtarja
<pitko> dz0ny kako si reku da se unu imejuje alternativa open-tran.eu
<pitko> pozabu sm -.,..-
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> transifex
<pitko> hvala!
<ladar> ubuntu de po install ne zažene
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: USB prepočasen  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41652/#p41652
<ladar> je že uspešno instaliran na HDD
<pitko> ja sam to vse kaže da je za plačat
<pitko> edin če dam kao da je open sorce tle
<ladar> ubuntu za plačat?
<pitko> sam morm link not nalepet do repositorija
<pitko> nene
<pitko> https://www.transifex.com/
<Pepelka> Transifex - Continuous Localization Platform
<Pepelka> »Transifex is a cloud-based continuous localization platform trusted by thousands of developers. Localize software at the speed you develop code.«
<ladar> hvala, bom probal
<CrazyLemon> ladar pitko ni tebi nič pisal..sam s sabo se je pogovarjal :)
<CrazyLemon> ladar kje se pa ustavi
<CrazyLemon> in open-tran nima alternative
<CrazyLemon> transifex je alternativa launchpadu
<pitko> CrazyLemon? nee dz0ny sm pisal drgač
<CrazyLemon> ne open-tran
<pitko> ja sej zdej vidm da
<ladar> ustavi se ko se pokaže napis ubuntu
<dz0ny> pitko: :D em maš še pootle
<dz0ny> sam ne vem ce ma moznost tezavra
<dz0ny> pa sej to lahko sam sprogramiraš
<CrazyLemon> ladar a nisi ti že zadnjič bil tle z enako težavo?
<pitko> jaz rabm pojmovnik tak super k je bil open-tran
<CrazyLemon> ladar ko ti se pojavi http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1353953772.png  tak zaslon... pritisni črko 'e' in nato dodaj možnost 'nomodeset'
<CrazyLemon> brez navednic
<ladar> zadnjič sem imel težavo z instalacijo a mi je uspelo rešiti z apci=off
<pitko> CrazyLemon kaj ti predlagaš namest open-tran :)?
<CrazyLemon> pitko izkušnje :)
<pitko> ...
<pitko> dobr odgovor res
<pitko> čist se spominajš na naše politike :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..vem da je dober odgovor.. sam to ni odgovor ki ga ti želiš slišat in ti je pol zoprno
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ah sej nima veze pač nebom prevajal zdle
<pitko> mogče pride kaka alternativa
<CrazyLemon> ne boš je dočakal :) open-tran bo spet up čez kako leto and so on
<zdobersek> nea se dat, prevajaj!
<zdobersek> ce ne saso poklicemo
<pitko> ma ne k se mi je zdelo res ql orodje
<pitko> se vrejtnu si bom postabu na svojo
<pitko> svoj server
<pitko> sam morm pogledat kva je fora
<pitko> CrazyLemon kako veš?
<CrazyLemon> pitko ker je tko bilo že prej
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa boš slišal
<pitko> aja?
 * CrazyLemon steps back
<pitko> sam glede na to da je souce na voljo
<pitko> pa vse
<pitko> dvomem če bo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: pitko prav, da nau vec prevaju.
<zdobersek> (08:53:47 AM) pitko: ah sej nima veze pač nebom prevajal zdle
<zdobersek> (08:53:52 AM) pitko: mogče pride kaka alternativa
<pitko> nono Å¡epckahla :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, jokala bom :P
<zdobersek> zakaj ti gre pol na smeh
<pitko> mislm da se ful sikera ja :)
<zdobersek> ko bi vedu
<sasa84> pitko ma itak taka obdobja...sad ga ima, sad ga nema :D
<pitko> to je ta zahvala ne
<pitko> hvala!
<pitko> pa itq noben prevodo ne pregleduje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne.. a misliš da bo nekdo zavohal ko ti prevajaš
<sasa84> pitko, pa sej veš kok je ura
<CrazyLemon> če ne skopiraš linka in prašaš če kdo pregleda
<CrazyLemon> pol ga noben ne bo pregledal
<CrazyLemon> simple as prekmurska gibanica
<ladar> CrazyLemon: hvalaza nasvet, a ne deluje - izpiše #unknown command
<sasa84> pa ne boš reku, d nimaš obdobij... šponaš k zmešan ene 14 dni, pol te pa spet ni :)
<pitko> drgač sam jaz skos tle
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> ladar pomeni da nisi prav dodal
<zdobersek> S K O Z
<zdobersek> vedno.
<pitko> če me nucaš  me akamot na fb dobiš :)
<CrazyLemon> ladar glej slikce http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<Pepelka> graphics - How do I set 'nomodeset' after I've already installed Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ladar tam kjer je podčrtano dodaš še 'nomodeset' brez navednic
<CrazyLemon> pitko torje praviš da MI moramo tebe prosit za link? :)
<pitko> ne
<pitko> če me kdo nuca
<dz0ny> 'CrazyLemon' ne mors tko pisat, folk ne ve kaj to pomen
<pitko> karkoli
<pitko> k je rekla da me ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zato vedno dopišem 'brez navednic'
<pitko> a z vsesljemo okol trobm da z veseljem uporabljam ubuntu in pomagam slovenski ogranizaciji :)
<pitko> 6.5 bomo mel srečanje?
<zdobersek> mozno, ampak bos moral met dost prevodov potrjenih za vstop
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mislm da jih mam več od tebe :)
<zdobersek> se vedno premal
<zdobersek> itak potem pridejo sam trije noter
<pitko> s kerim ukazom prešteješ kok je podimenikov v  trenutnem imeniku?
<pitko> wc -l
<pitko> mi sam
<zdobersek> ... ?
<zdobersek> help me help you
<pitko> mam imenik
<pitko> domačo za os
<pitko> :)
<pitko> notr so datoteke
<pitko> in imenik
<CrazyLemon> find it :)
<CrazyLemon> wc -l ti Å¡teje samo vrstice
<pitko> prebrat morm kok je datotek pa kok je imenikov
<pitko> ja vem ja
<pitko> hm wc tree ?
<pitko> cevovod
<zdobersek> a mas to za nalogo??
<CrazyLemon> domača naloga!
<zdobersek> predmet? profesor??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tole bo treba v topic dat
<CrazyLemon> operacijski sistemi!
<CrazyLemon> in ni profesor ampak asistent
<CrazyLemon> ki je pa verjetno na kanalu in ga ne omenjam
<CrazyLemon> ni pa tako zelo hiter :p
<pitko> os
<zdobersek> such balls!
<zdobersek> pitko, zakaj kr asistenta ne pingas?
<CrazyLemon> seriously?
<CrazyLemon> za tako nalogo pingat nekoga?
<pitko> nebom
<pitko> razmišljam
<pitko> o
<pitko> cevovodu
<pitko> tree
<pitko> pa wc
<lynxlynx> bčn
<CrazyLemon> bičin' ? :)
<lynxlynx> biološka čistilna naprava
<CrazyLemon> ah..to je green lingo :P
<sasa84> a na kanalu mamo tud asistenta s fri? :P
<sasa84> a je to možakar na M? :D
<idioterna> kaj pa rabs na fri?
<zdobersek> pitko mora cevovod tam prestavit
<zdobersek> predstavit*
<dz0ny> tle se nism povedu, da me google vab na razgovor :>
<zdobersek> a za prevajalca?
<pitko> sm
<pitko> naredu že skor
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sam tok da se Å¡e jaz pohvalim :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Novosti v Xubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41653/#p41653
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na M?
<zdobersek> pitko: pricakuj recruiterja v 5min
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moje sožalje! :D
<pitko> kaj kaj ?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kje morm kaj nardit?
 * CrazyLemon je bral o google intervjujih
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a odpirajo pisarno v Novem Mestu?
<pitko> zdej se ulim  unix na faksu tako da  lepo prosm !
<pitko> učim*
<pitko> :)
<pitko> zdej znam
<pitko> sej sm že prej
<pitko> asistent me je pohvalu
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<zdobersek> pitko: recruiter je reku, da se bo potrudu in prisu do tebe cez ksno minutko
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol
<zdobersek> da te nau kdo drug pobral
<dz0ny> ne linux stuff
<zdobersek> ksn drug stuff al 'ne, linux stuff'?
<pitko> kaj ste čudni
<dz0ny> linux engineer
<dz0ny> pitko: tle se zmerni
<zdobersek> engineer of linux al engineer on linux?
<dz0ny> na drugmu kanalu je bla debata ker popek je leši
<CrazyLemon> zihr so vidli tvoje delo z dockerjem! :)
<zdobersek> IMO je vidu bote na temle kanalu
<dz0ny> lepši
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a misliš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasam
 * CrazyLemon se pripravi na povabilo, ker je #2 commiter pri botih1!!!1
<CrazyLemon> botu no
<zdobersek> mas obleko?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: lokacija?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mam!
<dz0ny> komi intervju moram met
<dz0ny> 1 od xyz
<CrazyLemon> 6 ?
<dz0ny> 1 :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..od 6ih :D
<CrazyLemon> oz. neki takega
<dz0ny> naah
<zdobersek> dz0ny: rabis trening?
<dz0ny> sploh nisem primeren za njih
<CrazyLemon> 4 over internet
<CrazyLemon> 2 pa live
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<dz0ny> sam so pa dobri
<dz0ny> zgleda majo neko interno bazo
<dz0ny> ker so mi na vse 4 maile poslal
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kolk vodnih balonov je potrebnih, da jablana poregistrira ukaz .plosk
<dz0ny> 2 nista nikjer javna
<zdobersek> nikjer!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. no shit.. gugl so
<CrazyLemon> they know everything
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce je vse skupej ... spam?
<dz0ny> naah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why so negative :/
<zdobersek> .yt true detective pessimist realist
<jablana> True Detective - Rust & Martin Car Conversation Scene (HD) (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8x73UW8Hjk ♥1,060 ▶122,855
<idioterna> ta je kr uredu ja
<sasa84> ooo, srečno dz0ny !!!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> sam pol v zadnjem delu vse sfukajo
<sasa84> bi rad delal za gugl?
<idioterna> pa rata rust vern
<dz0ny> ne
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> bi rad bil gugl??
<sasa84> dz0ny, pejt..če ne druzga je dobra referenca, da te je gugl povabu :P
<dz0ny> ne nimam tiste izobrazbe k jo hocjo
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: jaz ti svoja jajca poslikam in posheram, ti pa niti komentiraš ne...skregana.
<zdobersek> whoawhoawhoa
<dz0ny> tega pac gugl se ne zna pogledat
<CrazyLemon> kera nesramnost
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ampak, ce znas assembly ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sploh pa, ce bi bral siol.net bi vedu, da izobrazba ni pomembna.
<lynxlynx> juinor dev / junior admin?
<lynxlynx> klasika za opensourcerje
<zdobersek> tam so vsi juniorji
<dz0ny> asm zna vsak 4. vsaj tista 2 ukaza; goto in reset
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo te prosim
<CrazyLemon> siol.net je nivo višje kot 24ur..tam ni izobrazba pomembna
<CrazyLemon> za siol.net moraš met vsaj fdv!
<dz0ny> bbl
<dz0ny> grem potresne slike gledat
<CrazyLemon> za 24ur pa sam pop akademijo :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ??
<sasa84> a si mi mms poslal?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jsm tut sliku eno velikonocno
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-testira-lok.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko velikonočna če ni niti enga jajca na sliki
<sasa84> una je pa tud psička...tko d res ni jajc :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj se pa ti pritožuješ..ti dobiš jajca pa jih sploh nočeš pogledat..bogi LorD_DDooM :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm se spomnla, da je LorD_DDooM na g+, k ga fuuul redko uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<sasa84> sicer je pa šele včeri dal svoja jajca na ogled...nism tko pozna no :(
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> sej ej že odgovoru :P
<zdobersek> idioterna: a to sta tamale lovila?
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :D
<idioterna> sasa84: kdo je psicka?
<idioterna> caro?
<sasa84> sej je psička na sliki
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> caro je pes.
<idioterna> in niti destiliran ni.
<idioterna> ce ne verjames
<sasa84> aja, sm misnla, d maš psičko, ne p(e)sa
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/5JzjwQzYC5Is1B0iENQ-giSJ_Oc.jpg
<idioterna> čaro mu je ime
<sasa84> mhm, je razvidno, da je čaro in ne čara :)
<pitko> sam neki me zanima
<pitko> ls -1
<pitko> Å¡teje sam fajle ne
<pitko> mislm izpiše
<CrazyLemon> ls izpiše vse razn skritih fajlov/map
<CrazyLemon> ls -l*
<pitko> sam pol maš ls -1
<pitko> 1
<pitko> je prov :)
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> niti ne.. to je enako izpisu ls
<CrazyLemon> samo da je vsak fajl/folder v svoji vrstici
<pitko> ja probelem je
<pitko> k mi še folder izpiše
<pitko> de da kako to
<dz0ny> pitko: ne grepat ls
<dz0ny> it's wrong
<pitko> sej ga ne
<dz0ny> gut
<pitko> wc
<dz0ny> a
<pitko> hm
<pitko> razmeš jaz rabm da mi
<pitko> izpiše sam fajle
<pitko> brez datotek
<pitko> razmišlam o find
<CrazyLemon> kr :)
<CrazyLemon> to sm ti predlagal..kok..dve uri nazaj
<pitko> ?
<pitko> aja?
<pitko> nism vidu
<CrazyLemon> [18:29:23] <CrazyLemon> find it :)
<pitko> aja pa res
<CrazyLemon> uro nazaj
<pitko> sploh vidu nism
<CrazyLemon> skoraj do minute natančno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitko> sej razmišlam skos o tem find
<pitko> sam se mi je zdelo da lahko kako bol enostavno
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko
<pitko> ja
<pitko> lahko
<CrazyLemon> s findom
<pitko> ls -d
<pitko> Å¡teje
<pitko> direktorije
<pitko> :)
<pitko> pa pol sam odštejem za tok !
<pitko> ha!
<pitko> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ste vi slišali kdaj za 'man' pri operacijskih ? :)
<pitko> mhm
<sasa84> jp
<pitko> sm že prej vedu
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ....ti maš simobil al mobitel?
<CrazyLemon> čemu ga pol ne uporabljaš če si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tušmobil!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitko> On je Crazymobile ;)
<sasa84> aha... :D
<pitko> jaz tut! tušmobil
<sasa84> gledam mal tole ezu neskončno
<sasa84> a ni mal preveč ugodno? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: si kaj čutila
<dz0ny> potres
<sasa84> dz0ny, takrat sm bla v gozdu...nism nč čutla
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> kdaj pa si pol al nis :>
<dz0ny> k pr nas skoz neki bobni
<sasa84> jst sm zdej že ene 2 uri v bajti pa nč ne čutm
<sasa84> dns jst potresa nism zaznala/začutla
<sasa84> okol enajste je bil a ne?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mal je blo panike, k je dolg trajal
<sasa84> mi je tvoja ex razredničarka povedala, da je fejst rukal v starmu trgu
<dz0ny> vec kot pa un ko gre Å¡lepar mim bajte
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> oni so še bližje bli
<sasa84> ja v postojni se je baje alarm sprožu v šol. centru
<sasa84> tko d so Å¡li vn
<dz0ny> mhm v pivki je pa Å¡ola razpokana
<dz0ny> vrtec no
<dz0ny> nov :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: a kerga poznas https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1964772_10153887524665191_1552639150_n.jpg
 * CrazyLemon pozna enga
<sasa84> dz0ny, am... skrajno desni mal spominja na sky:P
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> al bi mogla ostale poznat? ;:)
<CrazyLemon> seveda..a mene ne prepoznaš??
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nobenga jetija ni tuki!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 look closer!!
<sasa84> sam laško je!
<dz0ny> tav v ozadju
<dz0ny> skoz okno Å¡kili
<sasa84> a zravn une "lončnice"? :P
<sasa84> sicer pa...luštni fantje!
<dz0ny> 6.5 bodo zihr tam
<dz0ny> glej da prideš
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> a bom edina ženska?
<dz0ny> ne
<sasa84> dz0ny, ti prideš 6ga?
<dz0ny> ja se bom v punco preobleku
<dz0ny> bova dve :>
<dz0ny> fuck
<dz0ny> spet
<sasa84> oo, kok lep dz0ny ! zmer cenm to tvojo pomoč in solidarnost!
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> potres to
<sasa84> lohk ti posodm svoj korzet dz0ny al pa tak pajac, k sm mela v predstavi
<dz0ny> neprijetno tole
<dz0ny> sasa84: lasuljo
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> ma ja? pa kaj skoz to ruka?
<pitko> kera vesolska znanost drgač :D
<pitko> find -type f|wc -l
<pitko> pa vse nardi
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sam direktoriji
<CrazyLemon> fajli*
<CrazyLemon> F for file
<CrazyLemon> in to ti izpiše vse fajle tudi v vseh podimenikih in imenikih pod njimi etc
<pitko> ja
<CrazyLemon> ti pa rabiš samo za trenutni imenik ane?
<pitko> sam če mu daš ti find imenik1/ -type f |wc -l
<pitko> ne imenik k mu podaš
<pitko> dobr dela
<CrazyLemon> torej izpisat moraš vse file v imenik1/ ?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> pač podaš mu ga v skripti
<pitko> klic bo tako
<CrazyLemon> ti trenutno izpišeš tudi fajle v imenik1/mapa2/ in tako naprej
<CrazyLemon> in ne samo v imenik1/ :)
<pitko> ja
<pitko> sej prov
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne ruka
<dz0ny> bobni
<CrazyLemon> no ok..ker prej si drugače pisal oz. te nisem razumel :)
<dz0ny> pa sipe se stresejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na arsu nič ne piše :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ne na EMSC
<CrazyLemon> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/europe/
<Pepelka> Latest Earthquakes in europe
<pitko> sam problem je pr direktroiju
<pitko> k mi enga preveč šreje
<pitko> on najde v tem k je pa Å¡e 2
<pitko> jaz rabm pa sam una 2
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ure zamude ma
<dz0ny> pa verjetn so lokalni
<pitko>  vprašanje  za vas carje :)
<pitko> find -type d
<pitko> mi izpiše en direktorij preveč
<pitko> Desktop/imenik1/ ,Desktop/imenik1/podimenik1 , Desktop/imenik1/podimenik1/podimenik11
<pitko> taprvi je preveč
<pitko> če jaz sam odštejm -1 bo ql?
<pitko> :)
<lynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynx> al pa daš -mindepth 1 al 2
<lynxlynx> ne vem na pamet
<pitko> hvala!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41654/#p41654
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41655/#p41655
<pitko> find imenik1/ -type f -printf '%s %p\n'| sort -nr  razvrsti to po velikosti :)?
<dz0ny> M1.1 - 22/04/2014 21:18:21 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> q?
<dz0ny> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> better
<sasa84> pitko, Å¡e nis naredu naloge?
<pitko> zdej gledam fusbal
<pitko> pa mal morm prevajat k
<pitko> karma pala
<dz0ny> .potres
<jablana> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<dz0ny> .potresi
<dz0ny> k
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#62/master (dz0ny): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/23540238
<CrazyLemon> M = magnituda :) ne vem čemu krajšaš..sj so znaki brezplačni :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, Å¡e ruka?
<sasa84> .potres
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> a bač je bil kao "epicenter"?
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu da si napisala
<sasa84> nč...šibam pančkat
<sasa84> pitko, priden... never ever give up!
<sasa84> lahkonočko miške in mirno nočko, da vas ne strese :)
<dz0ny> barjavel.freenode lol
<dz0ny> .potres
<jabuk> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<dz0ny> .potresi
<dz0ny> .potres
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> preskočiš en tr :)
<dz0ny> ne to
<dz0ny> od nekej mi pobere local funkcijo potresi
<dz0ny> .potresi
<dz0ny> .potres
<zdobersek> .shakeit
 * CrazyLemon shakes it like a polaroid picture
<dz0ny> .potres
<jabuk> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/283/205/499.gif
<jabuk> M1.1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:18:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.25 E - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> yay for flood :D
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> i >= 1
<pitko> pod kva spada pipe
<pitko> ?
<pitko> pod pipe :)
<dz0ny> |
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: rly
<dz0ny> 1
<dz0ny> mislim do 5 se nimamo kej bat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rly wat
<dz0ny> i >= 1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny govorim za tr..ne m :)
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> nism refreshu strani pa je ok zgledal :>
<CrazyLemon> mmhmmm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> .potres
<jabuk> M2.2 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:34:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> \o/ še če bi bil presledek vmes..to bi bilo fajn :p
<lynxlynx> pa lokalna ura, če še ni
<lynxlynx> un zanimiv je bil dopoldne
<CrazyLemon> sej je lokalna ura :)
<CrazyLemon> od tistega dopoldan
<CrazyLemon> do tega trenutka
<CrazyLemon> je bilo 17 sunkov :)
<dz0ny> mhm lokalna je
<dz0ny> eko
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<jabuk> M2.2 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:34:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.66 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> cez kako minuto pa se samodejni
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> kak nan
<dz0ny> argh
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<jabuk> M2.2 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:34:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.66 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> nak kermu plnaetu je Number("2.2") > 4
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> bedak
<dz0ny> itak ce mi redis ne dela
<dz0ny> ff
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> i quit
<dz0ny> .potres
<jabuk> M2.2 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 21:34:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.65 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<Pepelka> 46.06 N, 14.40 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jablana> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> zaman sem upal na cudez
<dz0ny> testi works, prod ne dela
<jablana> M NaN > 5.km  S od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @13/04/2014 18:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.40+E
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#63/master (dz0ny): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/23544818
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<pitko> kako bi lahko naredu da mi find išče type f in type p
<pitko> se to sploh da?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @14/04/2014 22:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<Pepelka> 45.72 N, 14.85 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jabuk> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.66 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> the joy
<pitko> čis mal ste pospemal čist mal
<dz0ny> ane :>
<CrazyLemon> pitko kaj je type p ?
<dz0ny> -type f -type d al pa -type fd
<dz0ny> verjetn
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#64/master (dz0ny): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/23547380
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jablana> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<dz0ny> .potresi
<jablana> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<dz0ny> .potres
<CrazyLemon> al pa just find brez type pa ti najde oboje :D
<jablana> M 0.3 > 3.km SZ od MENGÅ A @22/04/2014 23:13:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+14.55+E
<dz0ny> u
<CrazyLemon> 0.3..to je kamion lih Å¡el mimo
<pitko> piše
<jablana> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<pitko> pipe
<pitko> pipa
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ne nemraš dat oboje
<pitko> sm drgač naredu
<pitko> dal sm ls -SrR
<pitko> poiskat morm največji fajl
<pitko> pa najmanši
<pitko> ubistvu karkoli je v direktoriju
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne moreš dat oboje ne.. lahk pa sploh ne daš noben type pa ti išče oboje :)
<pitko> hm
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sherlock!
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> bubar
<pitko> jaz
<pitko> xD
 * dz0ny sleep
<dz0ny> gn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet bo floodala :P
<dz0ny> ne bo
<dz0ny> closures
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pol
<dz0ny> aja un je blo na dev
<pitko> CrazyLemon hvala!
<CrazyLemon> [23:50:18] <jablana> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<Pepelka> 45.66 N, 14.24 E - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitko> dobiš za pir
<pitko> pa dz0ny tut
<dz0ny> jaz bom heineken
<dz0ny> 6pack bo ok
<CrazyLemon> jaz ne bom nič ker ne pijem pira :)
<dz0ny> haha
<pitko> sam eno nahitr teza me zanima še če jaz razraram normalno z grafičnim vmesnikom tar mi ne pokaže pipe če v trminalu tar ... pa pokaže
<pitko> kva je fora?
<dz0ny> a veš da je prvi april že mim
<pitko> karkoli bosta bo
<pitko> če bom 6.5 v sloveniji :)
<CrazyLemon> kako pipo ti pokaže grafični  vmesnik?
<pitko> jo ne
<dz0ny> ja sej
<dz0ny> ne sme
<pitko> aja
<dz0ny> sej un pipa na fs
<pitko> tar -xf
<pitko> pa jo
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem o kakih pipah vidva..zihr o vodnih
<CrazyLemon> ln
<pitko> mkpipe
<pitko> ne tisto je pa povezava
<pitko> ln pokaže
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Yorba Working on New Calendar App for Linux — It’s About Time Someone Did  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HcVjcnyohV0/yorba-california-calendar-app-linux
<_upd_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10268628_10202181007470268_1074884069807875084_n.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-23
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Gets Positive Reaction from Tech Press  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l7xFs7px6OY/press-reaction-ubuntu-14-04
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> idioterna, delas kaj z mongodb ? zaniam me kaj se kej uporablja za backup mongodb baze
<Sky[x]> za 10gb in vec ..
<slax0r> a lahko dumpas podatke?
<Sky[x]> nisem se nic delal/gledal kako pa kaj s tem
<Sky[x]> sem rekel malo povprasam ce je ze kdo kaj delal
<slax0r> Sky[x]: ne poznam mongodb, sam bi pricakoval da lahko podatke dumpas v kak file
<slax0r> potem kar dump in rsync
<dz0ny> skyx en velik json ti nardi
<Sky[x]> aja a je mozno da ti direktno v kak excel dump nardi ?
<dz0ny> cist easy za uvazasam
<dz0ny> ja spises app :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: sam se cassandro
<dz0ny> drgac pa kr replikacijo uporabjo
<dz0ny> napsy http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.3
<Pepelka> Go 1.3 Release Notes - The Go Programming Language
<napsy> jo
<napsy> sm vidu :)
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, itak da spises app tako kot ma pa mysql pa nimas da izberes format ala csv, sql itd. ..
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj za vraga pa se to predvaja na RT?
<CrazyLemon> sporočilo nezemljanov ?
<zdobersek> na putintv?
<CrazyLemon> na dz0ny radio
<CrazyLemon> looping sporočilo nezemljanov
<CrazyLemon> http://m.radioterminal.si/
<Pepelka> Radio Terminal
<Pepelka> »Radio Terminal«
<dz0ny> lol svasta
<BigWhale> Dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Kontrola prometa omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41656/#p41656
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> dz0ny, r u alive?
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jablana> M 1.7 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @23/04/2014 08:02:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> he's fine
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1978676_604005333006960_1049953816_n.jpg
<sasa84> yang, :)
<zdobersek> ahoj sasa84
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek, moj zlati zlati zlati fant!!!
<idioterna> zlati 3d
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, a je mozno da identicen vangrant install ne dela vec ? :>
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> a je mozno da php uporabi class in random namespace ce tega exsplicitno ne zahtevas
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> k zdj sem en zip hotu nalozit k je 3 tedne nazaj delal zdj ne dela vec :>
<Sky[x]> in pol skopiram od enga druzga k muj delal pa isto ne dela prov wtf
<dz0ny> a to z unim vagrant creatorr toolem
<Sky[x]> jp
<dz0ny> cist mozn
<Sky[x]> ne nalozi mi nginx :(
<Sky[x]> vse ostalo nalozi za popizdit
<dz0ny> a uproablja onrenji ppa
<dz0ny> jaz vse v dockerju pocnem :>
<dz0ny> nimam teh problemov
<Sky[x]> hja verjamme
<dz0ny> k je glavna razliak v tem da ze zbuildane "vagrante poganjam"
<Sky[x]> cakam da bo docker delavnica v pipi se placam ce bo nek normaln kes :D
<dz0ny> ja na osx je pain to uporabljat
<dz0ny> k moras v vm
<dz0ny> pa rocno moras nastavi sharing poti
<dz0ny> sam se da
<dz0ny> najlazje je na linux :>
<Sky[x]> jp
<dz0ny> notr v zipu mas config
<dz0ny> pa ga naloz na un service
<dz0ny> pa ti bo dal nov zip
<Sky[x]> pa tud php-fpm ne nalozi ja pizda
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> no da te teasam https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/ae1b64e22736dbcadba8
<Sky[x]> zdj bom se provision pognal da vidm kaj bo
<Pepelka> gist:ae1b64e22736dbcadba8
<Sky[x]> lepa :D
<zdobersek> hnnng
<zdobersek> what a tease
<zdobersek> please
<zdobersek> stahp
<dz0ny> :D a si probal puppet provisioning
<dz0ny> je pain
<Sky[x]> heh
<Sky[x]> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Sky[x]>   libjpeg-turbo8 libjpeg8 libxslt1.1 nginx-full nginx-common libgd2-noxpm
<Sky[x]> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<dz0ny> a faila tle
<dz0ny> svasta
<dz0ny> ponavad mas -y --force-yes
<dz0ny> k en y ni dovolj pr apt
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203434671769147
<Pepelka> Seb Rumore | Facebook
<Pepelka> »This is pure genius. Dudes got rhythm«
<yang> sasa84: http://www.zenska.si/aktualno/bedarija-dneva/35-najboljsih-vicev-o-moskih/
<Pepelka> 35 najboljših vicev o moških | Ženska.si
<Pepelka> »Vzemite si pet minut za petintrideset kratkih vicev o moških, ki vas bodo nasmejali do solz.«
<sasa84> Kakšna je razlika med E.T.-jem in moškim?
<sasa84> E.T. vsaj pokliče domov…
<sasa84> lol
<yang> 24. je tut dost v redu
<sasa84> Katerih besed ženska med odličnim seksom ne prenese?
<sasa84> Draga, doma sem!
<sasa84> haha
<dz0ny> http://oneplus.net/one
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<Pepelka> OnePlus One - OnePlus.net
<Pepelka> »2014 flagship killer«
<slax0r> kaj je to za cuda?
<yang> Linkedin malware http://v4.si/linkedinspam.jpg
<CrazyLemon> malware ali spam..odloči se
<yang> oboje, naprej spamajo pol pa malwarajo
<yang> Join X, Y, Z and 69 other connections who have found people they already know on LinkedIn. (Continue)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu že.. zgledajo kr kul telefoni
<CrazyLemon> hardware wise
<CrazyLemon> software wise..pa je vmesnik na sliki meh :)
<slax0r> yang: description under button...sense makes none
<upd> http://maidsafe.net/ a bo za kej tole :)
<Pepelka> MaidSafe - The New Decentralized Internet
<Pepelka> »MaidSafe's distributed platform enables the creation of fast and secure applications that help ensure digital privacy, security and freedom for all.«
<yang> slax0r: seveda storajo password in vse tvoje kontakte pospamajo
<yang> probajo ce LinkedIn password deluje tudi na Googlu
<slax0r> a hoces povedat da linkedin stora pwd v plaintext?
<slax0r> al je to phishing site?
<yang> to ne vem, samo syncajo se z googlom
<yang> Ker stalno ti ponuja koga dodati in edina moznost da ve to, je da prebere vse nasleve z gmaila
<slax0r> ja torej ne morejo tvojega passworda sprobat, razen ce shranjujejo v plaintext
<slax0r> ali pa pac brute-forcajo svojo bazo
<slax0r> ja to pa itak
<slax0r> saj to pocne tudi fb in twitter
<slax0r> poberejo tvoje kontakte
<CrazyLemon> yang pa si ziher da ti ne ponujajo tistih ki so recimo na tvojem G+
<slax0r> in preverijo svojo bazo ce je ker ta mail registriran
<yang> mislim da je finta v tem, da ce si istocasno prijavljen v gmail, jih potem tam posyncas, ce potrdis ta link
<slax0r> posljejo pa kontaktom samo ce ti to posebaj zahtevas
<slax0r> vsaj tako je na twitteru
<slax0r> najprej ti pomece ven vse tvoje gmail kontakte ki so ze na twitteru da jih lahko followas
<yang> mislim, jaz sem dobil "add me to linkedin" od ljudi, ki sploh ne uporabljajo drugih zadev kot email
<slax0r> potem ti pa ponudi se da ostalim posljes msg naj pridejo na twitter
<yang> no v glavnem, malware je
<slax0r> is not
<upd> a nisi že 1x tožili linkedin zarad tega
<upd> niso*
<upd> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-09/23/linkedin-sued-by-users evo
<Pepelka> LinkedIn sued by users who say it hacked their email accounts (Wired UK)
<Pepelka> »Plaintiffs file a class-action suit claiming the extent of LinkedIn's data-gathering was not adequately conveyed in the Terms of Service«
<upd> http://community.linkedin.com/questions/115069/stop-the-people-you-may-know-feature-from-using-my.html
<Pepelka> Stop the &#34;People you may Know&#34; Feature from Using my Gmail Contacts - LinkedIn Help Center
<Pepelka> »LinkedIn Help Center - Need help using LinkedIn? The LinkedIn Help Center is here to help you get answers to your questions.«
<napsy> oh ja
<napsy> dolga sreda
<idioterna> how so?
<idioterna> sej je ze vec k pol mim
<napsy> ze delam od sedmih pa mi je padla koncentracija
<napsy> in se sam vlece
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> cez eno uro sm oddelal prvi siht
<idioterna> pol pa se drugega, pa sm fertik
<napsy> ti delas se za zemanto?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> tadrug siht je pa ...
<napsy> pol nimas nc od dneva
<idioterna> hehe d.o.o.
<napsy> aja mas locen
<idioterna> how so?
<napsy> ja ce delas od sedmih pa dva sihta
<napsy> ti gre vec ko pol dneva?
<idioterna> ene 500 evrov na dan + ene 40 kilometrov na dan
<idioterna> mam od sihta
<napsy> aja
<napsy> pol pa se splaca :)
<yang> 15.000 mesecno zasluzis ?
<yang> - vikendi
<zdobersek> a je to tko narobe?
<idioterna> yang: ne, sej ne delam vsak dan
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10006911_10152249883939123_89498823947854313_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol yang :)
<yang> Pol vec zasluzis, kot ce bi bil poslanec
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<idioterna> zakaj bi morali pa poslanci velik zasluzit?
<yang> nc lakota me preganja, LP !
<slax0r> kdo pa pravi da bi *morali* velik zasluzit?
<napsy> just because thay can
<napsy> cigani varianta
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Nemo 2.2.0 (With Unity Patches) In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FVYR_WAWbuE/install-nemo-220-with-unity-patches-in.html
<gregor3000> found it i started and switched to new activity within the desktop, swithincg back to desktop and turning off &deleting the activity solved it
<slax0r> o.....k....
<gregor3000> ja napacen kanal... se zgodi :-)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam for Linux Updated with ‘Ubuntu 14.04 Compatibility’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TQLi3kICItk/steam-client-linux-update-trusty
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Configurable Notification Bubbles For Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Close On Click, Change Position, Colors, Size And More)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/q1NG19YvtKs/configurable-notification-bubbles-for.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/nogometas-vestno-kupil-vinjeto-ceprav-je-potoval-z-avtobusom/335293
<Pepelka> Nogometaš vestno kupil vinjeto. Čeprav je potoval z avtobusom. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Neki hrvaški nogometaš se je odpravil v Nemčijo. Ker je slišal, da so v Sloveniji in Avstriji zelo strogi, ko gre za uporabo vinjet, ju je vestno kupil že takoj po prihodu v Slovenijo. Težava?«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> Težava?« se bere tko k da bi nakonc reku "Problem?"
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa ena cvetka ta nogometaš :D
<idioterna> well, which one isn't?
<CrazyLemon> no poznam bivšega nogometaša ki je magister managementa zdaj :)
<idioterna> see?
<CrazyLemon> ni enako no..ta kupi vinjeto samo za svoj avto :D
<idioterna> ja, je pa magister managementa :)
<dz0ny> .potres
<jablana> M 1.7 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @23/04/2014 08:02:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<zdobersek> .potres
<jablana> M 1.7 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @23/04/2014 08:02:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> je kdo ki bi rad igral Trine 2 pa še ni kupu igrice? r3d33m33r ima dva kupona odveč.. 50% off na trine 2 complete
<zdobersek> a ma multiplayer?
<CrazyLemon> Trine 2 is a sidescrolling game of action, puzzles and platforming where you play as one of Three Heroes who make their way through dangers untold in a fantastical fairytale world.
<CrazyLemon> torej.. ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.arso.gov.si/o%20agenciji/novice/#N11404
<Pepelka> Novice
<lynxlynxlynx> lepa minigesta
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno mini..2m je kr velika gesta :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Google Web Designer Available For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cOfo6LkHXUY/google-web-designer-available-for-linux.html
<_upd_> a zna kdo json rabim neko pomoč
<lynxlynxlynx> kako lahko znaš format?
<_upd_> no json serialization
<lynxlynxlynx> nikoli nisem delal na roke
<lynxlynxlynx> tle je najbrž dz0ny best bet
<slax0r> shoot
<slax0r> ni kaj za znan
<slax0r> {} je object, [] je array
<slax0r> znat*
<slax0r> [{},{},...] je array of objects
<_upd_> [JsonProperty(PropertyName = "ALF")]
<_upd_>  public CryptoCoin cryptoCoin { get; set; } mah tole imam
<_upd_> kar dela, sam bi rad da dela Å¡e za druge se pravi spreminjam PropertyName = "1A"
<_upd_> ubistvu nimam pojma kako bi to spremenil v runtime
<slax0r> ker jezik je to?
<_upd_> c#
 * slax0r runs
<_upd_> ja vem, sem predvideval da mora bit zadeva podobna kaki javi
<slax0r> nisem delal v c# ze 2-3 leta, ti kar uide iz glave
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.10 Codename Revealed: Utopic Unicorn  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RULp3A6Peg4/ubuntu-1410-codename-revealed-utopic.html
<dz0ny> _upd_: verjetn lahko nardiš objekt
<dz0ny> pol pa serializer
<dz0ny> al pa marshal metodo
<dz0ny> ne vem pa kak api ma c#
<CrazyLemon> utopic unicorn ? da faq mark
<_upd_> hm okey, no neki bom že zmetal skupaj
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn | Ubuntu 14.04 - Trusty Tahr - splavitvena zabava bo 6. 5. 2014 ob 18.00 v Kiberpipi
<dz0ny> _upd_: http://james.newtonking.com/json
<Pepelka> James Newton-King - Json.NET
<_upd_> da to uporabljam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41657/#p41657
<dz0ny> _upd_: dictionary mas
<dz0ny> tist lahko cars kr ces
<dz0ny> sam je dobr met definirane strukture
<zdobersek> a pol smo ze na Monotu?
<dz0ny> doh :>
<dz0ny> vala ftw
<dz0ny> #f
<dz0ny> al kaj je ze
<zdobersek> Erlang!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy sailorette!
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant
<sasa84> ahoy sailor! o\
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.10 Named ‘Utopic Unicorn’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/G5hyZ1fp5YU/ubuntu-14-10-name-utopic-unicorn
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> o\
<sasa84> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/configurable-notification-bubbles-for.html
<Pepelka> Configurable Notification Bubbles For Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Close On Click, Change Position, Colors, Size And More) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/10176166_699443496783069_6025080684986191960_n.png
<pitko> kaka je razlika če v bashu nardim tole echo "test" al pa echo test
<pitko> kva je ista fora k pr phpju?
<zdobersek> kok pa je pr phpju?
<pitko> "$1" pa to $1 je razlika
<pitko> če izpišeš ne :)
<pitko> v phpeju sej je tle tut
<lynxlynxlynx> v sh je to dost večji pain point
<pitko> kako to misleš?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/595810/
<Pepelka> Band Releases Album as a Kernel Module [LWN.net]
<lynxlynxlynx> brez narekovajev bo lupina naredila Å¡e en pass
<lynxlynxlynx> ves whitespace bo harmoniziran v presledke in druge poenostavitve
<lynxlynxlynx> = vse vrstice v eno
<pitko> pol je kr fajn uporablat :)
<pitko> saj za sting
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi parametri v konstituente
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pride prav, ja, samo je nevarno
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če shranjuješ poti
<zdobersek> a demonstriram?
<lynxlynxlynx> take stvari se je najbolje sam naučit :>
<pitko> mah neki druzga me matra
<pitko> $* ti vrne argumente skripte ne
<pitko> zdej hočem to primerjat z
<pitko> nečem v tabeli
<pitko> pa nevem kva vrne sploh $@ string al tabelo al kaj --...--
<dz0ny> php al bash
<pitko> bash
<dz0ny> al native
<dz0ny> string ti vrne
<dz0ny> recmo app ja sem kul
<dz0ny> $3 bo kul
<pitko> sam ni $3 tetiji argument
<dz0ny> prvi je ime skripte
<pitko> morm nardit tako
<pitko> imeSkripte stikalo imenik
<pitko> lahko je pa tut imenik stikalo
<pitko> ubrjeno
<pitko> zdej sm si defineral eno tabelo k ma not stikalo pa primerjal samo če je stikalo
<pitko> kjer koli
<dz0ny> $0 bo imeskripte $1 stikalo itd
<dz0ny> jaz bi ool testiral ce je argumnet valid path
<pitko> $0 je ime $1 je stikalo kaj $3 je pa agument?
<pitko> omg
<pitko> jaz sm mislu da je drgač
<dz0ny> $2 je imenik v tvojem primeru
<dz0ny> $3 ni nc
<pitko> aha
<pitko> tako bo ja
<dz0ny> $# ti pove kolk argumentov si mel itd
<dz0ny> ce receva simpl
<dz0ny> bash vzame tisto vrstico splita presledke in kar najde za vsakim preslekom exporta kot $
<dz0ny> $# je pa interni stevc tega
<dz0ny> kolkrat je exportal
<dz0ny> ln
<pitko> sm
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sej mi je ql ta bash
<pitko> sm zdej se dost bol perl uporablja ne na strežnikih
<lynxlynxlynx> sh je univerzalen
<lynxlynxlynx> različne stvari se uporabljajo za različne namene
<lynxlynxlynx> silijo se samo trmasti
<pitko> to si pa prov povedu!
<zdobersek> amen!
<zdobersek> pa ne perla metat ... kamorkoli
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ambiance And Radiance Colors Theme Pack Available For Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tSmfvSVCMIc/ambiance-and-radiance-colors-theme-pack.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41658/#p41658
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-24
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: Re: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41659/#p41659
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Gapppy: Re: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41660/#p41660
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41661/#p41661
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: Re: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41662/#p41662
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Pozabljeno glavno geslo Linux Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41663/#p41663
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: USB prepočasen  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41664/#p41664
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> oh lord
<napsy> RequestDeleteByRequestUnlocked();
<Sky[x]> wtf ? :D
<napsy> exactly :)
<napsy> koda mojega vajenca :)
<Sky[x]> a je vsaj description kaj bolj jasen ? :D
<napsy> ga ni :)
<napsy> mal prevc verbose pise tele imena
<napsy> to je bol za komentarje
<napsy> oh god
<napsy> Device2SessionPointsOnlocked
<napsy> Un*
<slax0r> request delete by request unlocked
<slax0r> what the?
<slax0r> a je java/c# dev? :P
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1625519_10152003370771196_1082668651317787682_n.jpg
<idioterna> en je naskrivaj bicikle narisu pod parkirane avte
<napsy> slax0r: unfortunatley, Go
<zdobersek> what a troll
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: USB prepočasen  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41665/#p41665
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41666/#p41666
<CrazyLemon> lots of USB problems
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> NEJ SMEJSNU
<zdobersek> as me cuja!
<slax0r> ja pa je!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: prekasen si zamudu debato
<zdobersek> ha?
<dz0ny> < napsy> oh lord
<dz0ny> < napsy> RequestDeleteByRequestUnlocked();
<dz0ny> < Sky[x]> wtf ? :D
<dz0ny> < napsy> exactly :)
<dz0ny> < napsy> koda mojega vajenca :)
<dz0ny> < Sky[x]> a je vsaj description kaj bolj jasen ? :D
<dz0ny> < napsy> ga ni :)
<dz0ny> < napsy> mal prevc verbose pise tele imena
<dz0ny> < napsy> to je bol za komentarje
<dz0ny> < napsy> oh god
<dz0ny> < napsy> Device2SessionPointsOnlocked
<dz0ny> < napsy> Un*
<zdobersek> a lahko kdo prevede? :>
<napsy> blo je fuul dobr
<napsy> in tebe ni blo :(
<dz0ny> https://github.com/msiemens/PyGitUp
<Pepelka> msiemens/PyGitUp · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PyGitUp - A python implementation of git up«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41667/#p41667
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41668/#p41668
<zdobersek> http://boycottsystemd.org/
<Pepelka> boycott systemd
<Pepelka> »The case against the systemd init system.«
<dz0ny> yes yes
<jablana> The YES dance
<jablana> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<dz0ny> systemd cist bp dela brez dbus
<dz0ny> logi so text
<dz0ny> to lahko user vse spreminja/distribucije
<dz0ny> Contribute to and use distros like Slackware and CRUX that follow traditional Unix paradigms. :>
<slax0r> smart one
<slax0r> http://www.24ur.com/zmedlo-ga-je-ker-na-avtobusu-sopotniki-niso-imeli-vinjet.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Zmedlo ga je, ker na avtobusu sopotniki niso imeli vinjet
<Pepelka> »Mladi hrvaški nogometaš je odšel z avtobusom na preizkus v Avstrijo. Ker se je spomnil, da so na televiziji poročali, kako drago jo lahko skupijo tisti, ki se po slovenskih in avstrijskih avtocestah vozijo brez vinjet, si je obe tudi priskrbel. A, to še zdaleč ni vse.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Telegram Unity WebApp Integrates Telegram With Ubuntu's Messaging Menu, Unity Launcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q4wgW-9xe_Y/telegram-unity-webapp-integrates.html
<zdobersek> Uh-oh! Look at Kiki!
<_upd_> http://pusher.com/docs/client_libraries kdo uporabljal to kdaj
<Pepelka> Pusher Client Libraries | Pusher
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kapitanija
<jablana> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 16.3°C @24.04.2014 14:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: jugozahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:19, Kulminacija: 13:05:01, Sončni zahod: 20:03:43
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper kapitanija
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 17.6°C @24.04.2014 14:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: severozahodnik 2.1 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:38, Kulminacija: 13:04:22, Sončni zahod: 20:03:06
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxrfapRuGuE
<Pepelka> AZRA " Djoni budi dobar" LIVE 19.10.1987. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »copyright /c/ azramusic«
<CrazyLemon> copycat ne copyright
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1557646_809622889053532_750991833_n.jpg
<zdobersek> copydawg
<zdobersek> yang: ne kle sejat proruske propagande
<zdobersek> plzz
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> NEJ SMEJSNU
<zdobersek> as me cuja!
<yang> zdobersek: ti bi moral izdati knjigo "A short guide for cyclists in the war zones"
<yang> verjetno bi bla best-seller
<zdobersek> yang: '1. find your bike, 2. pedal in the exact opposite direction of the battlefield'
<CrazyLemon> '1. find your bike 2. what the hell is your bike doing on the battlefield - you are not bike worthy'
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Official Ubuntu 14.04 LTS DVDs Now Available to Pre-Order  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GUXR0VmhZpQ/official-ubuntu-14-04-lts-dvds-now-available-pre-order
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] No Borderlands 2 for Linux After all  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t-faIxQQDn8/borderlands-2-linux-no
<pitko> k se da videt zgodovino na tem ircu?
<_upd_> !g ubuntu.si irc zgodovina
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | IRC https://www.ubuntu.si/irc/
<_upd_> ahh
<_upd_> pitko http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/24/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/24/#ubuntu-si.txt
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/origins-of-libressl :)
<Pepelka> origins of libressl
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Audacious 3.5 In Ubuntu 14.04 Or 13.10 (PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qbod44ohwM0/install-audacious-35-in-ubuntu-1404-or.html
<zdobersek> backdoor in libressl
<zdobersek> you heard it here first!
<CrazyLemon> noge
<CrazyLemon> bolijo
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> y
<CrazyLemon> y  !
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Folder Color: Easily Change Folder Icon Colors In Nautilus or Nemo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Z9iCs4VANn4/folder-color-easily-change-folder-icon.html
<pitko> k ls -l gleda tut po subdirektroiju?
<CrazyLemon> a ti res ne znaš v terminal vpisat 'ls -l' in preverit ?
<pitko> use a long listing format
<pitko> vem
<pitko> da to izpiše
<pitko> kaj pa pomen?
<pitko> da uporabla al ne?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ubstvu do ni nč pametnega
<pitko> l je sam rašerjen ls
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41669/#p41669
<_upd_> da da
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB8OXUC-Spw
<Pepelka> Weird Al Interviews Steven Tyler - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Weird Al" Yankovic digs deep, peels back the layers, and gets to know the real Steven Tyler that nobody knows.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10151761_10152011056436366_7612090585320956973_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> evo dres zate
<idioterna> kr grozn
<zdobersek> the fuck
<CrazyLemon> ker glumac je ta zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41670/#p41670
<pitko> ma kdo idejo kako bo lahko v nekem direktoriju preštel vse vrste datotek ?
<pitko> mislm datoteke in fifo
<lynxlynxlynx> https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-open-source-retreat <-- nice
<Pepelka> Stripe Open-Source Retreat
<lynxlynxlynx> pitko: a nisi tega že včeri delal? čisto isti postopek
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-25
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41671/#p41671
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41672/#p41672
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.6°C @25.04.2014 9:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48% Veter: vzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:04:00, Kulminacija: 13:04:12, Sončni zahod: 20:04:24
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 00min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 21.6 ob 10ih zjutraj!
<slax0r> liez!
<slax0r> 9:30!
<CrazyLemon> potem je sedaj že 22!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj zdej te zebe al te zebe? :>
<slax0r> al te pa mogoce zebe?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi bil iz nove horice bi reku da me 'zjebe'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> i'm a goddamn genius
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB14EESz1bw
<Pepelka> Effective Dirt Cheap Head Tracking - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Duct tape a $5 USB mouse to your chair's headrest and use the back of your head. It took me about 10 seconds to learn precise view control. Note: It may get ...«
<slax0r> hahahahaha :D
<slax0r> EPIC :D
<dz0ny> haha
<zdobersek> .potres
<jablana> M 1 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @25/04/2014 02:55:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> pomoje bom dau kr na kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> a to se slišijo propelerji al tvoj pc? :D
<idioterna> moj disk array
<idioterna> nism ga se u omaro zasraufu
<zdobersek> facebook acquisition in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...
<CrazyLemon> đizs..its.. loud :)
<idioterna> zdobersek: sej si vidu spodi comment
<idioterna> je ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak se vsaj počutiš kot v letalu! :D
<slax0r> to bi tut za racing sim prav prslo
<zdobersek> idioterna: integracija ni problem, dokler ne rabijo reklam sibat direkt v glavo
<slax0r> kaj pa je to za igre spljoh? zgleda mi kot IL2
<idioterna> il2 je ja
<slax0r> kul
<idioterna> dela tut u lfs sm sprobu
<idioterna> :)
<slax0r> torej si tut lfs naganju? :)
<slax0r> se naganjas? :P
<slax0r> ker je bolj kot ne dead :/
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> skoda, k je awesome
<slax0r> vem :/
<slax0r> sm prespilu vcasih se pa jos, zdaj mi je pa beda k itak skor nobenga cupa ni vec
<idioterna> aja ne mi smo mel to bl tko
<idioterna> da smo se rolal k prtegneni
<slax0r> lfs.si?
<idioterna> ne to sm pa registriru za enga mulca
<idioterna> sej noce vec met
<slax0r> tam so ble vcasih kaksne nedelske dirke
<idioterna> a rabs domeno?
<slax0r> ma kaj mi ce domena? :)
<slax0r> ce je itak use kar je v zvezi z lfs v propadu
<slax0r> btw, tegale head trackerja lasje nc ne motjo?
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> sm mislu da bo ful bl crappy
<idioterna> pa je kr hud
<slax0r> verjetno mi ni treba posebaj omenjat kaj bom pocel danes :D
<idioterna> limal miske na zice? :)
<slax0r> jop :D
<slax0r> pa ravno mam eno kteri mi je tamau polil z sokom in tipke ne primejo vec kot bi morale
<slax0r> bo perfektna za to ;)
<slax0r> katero*
<idioterna> ja tipke mors polomt
<idioterna> al pa zalimat predn vstekas v usb
<idioterna> ce ne loh ponesrec prtiskas
<slax0r> saj...ravno zato
<slax0r> pa se wireless je, tko da niti gibanja stola ne bo omejevalo :)
<idioterna> kul ja
<idioterna> spredn del miske mora bit gor obrnen
<slax0r> sm opazu ;)
<slax0r> pa tut nekak logicno je
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: na hackady poslji :>
<idioterna> pomoje bom su dons po poti domov po dve miske u tehtrade
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 23.1°C @25.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 43% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:04:00, Kulminacija: 13:04:12, Sončni zahod: 20:04:24
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 00min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V nedeljo in ponedeljek bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bo deževalo. Hladneje bo.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V krajih vzhodno od nas bo danes prevladovalo oblačno vreme, občasno bo deževalo. Drugod bo bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo in popoldanskimi plohami. Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno s krajevnimi padavinami. V krajih zahodno od nas bo sprva delno jasno.
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @25.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 72%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:51, Kulminacija: 13:01:02, Sončni zahod: 20:02:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 02min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jablana> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 14.8°C @25.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: severnik 3.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:56, Kulminacija: 12:54:29, Sončni zahod: 19:57:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 05min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> fuck yea :/
<CrazyLemon> 25° :/
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10245326_502753189825683_1277540203483369758_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUupiUjr7vQ
<Pepelka> Animals strike back (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously funny videos. Subscribe for more: http://bit.ly/ouiremi Unafraid of controversy, he has challenged the norm...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sol Ubuntu Laptop Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nLEorw1IaF0/sol-ubuntu-laptop-review
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Change Color of Folder Icons in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pS0jF5W_iLE/change-folder-icon-color-ubuntu-linux-easily
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Google Earth In Ubuntu 14.04 64bit [How To]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yys0Q-2Lk5c/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<yang> Za cirkusante https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBuo5u2vV2k
<Pepelka> Da Kru feat. Zala - Cirkus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.cirkusklub.si«
<zdobersek> .yt zarjavele trobente
<jablana> Zarjavele Trobente - Zoran Predin (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0CcEmShMW0 ♥534 ▶242,693
<zdobersek> za cirkusante
<yang> zdobersek: ;) Ta je ena redkih od Predina, ki so mi vsec
<yang> Ce bi jih lahko nanizal po preferenci gre nekako takole 1. Kreslin 2. Lovsin 3. Predin
<yang> http://jp.si/Kreslin.jpg
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a si su v lj
<dz0ny> si Å¡el*
<dz0ny> .potres
<jablana> M 0.6 > 7.km  V od RIBNICE @25/04/2014 22:41:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.82+E
<zdobersek> huh?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je pro janša
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Apr2014/61425509.jpg?d41d
<CrazyLemon> kučan vozi bus zdaj?
<dz0ny> celo bus so vam zrihtal
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja po si
<dz0ny> mislim slovenijo
<dz0ny> sam bojim se da v prepad
<CrazyLemon>  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201683668079090
<CrazyLemon> epic!
<Pepelka> Matt Kansas - HAAHAHAAHAHA | Facebook
<Pepelka> »I think i would have peed myself!!«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: haha, slika je direkt iz celja
<upd> CrazyLemon, haha dobra
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> .potres
<jablana> M 0.6 > 7.km  V od RIBNICE @25/04/2014 22:41:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.82+E
<yang> haha
<yang> dobra tista z busom
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/feross/status/459259593630433280
<Pepelka> Twitter / feross: Facebook's git repo is 54 GB. ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> slax0r: git gc ;>
<slax0r> prolly :D
<zdobersek> kva zdej
<zdobersek> kok dolg se mislijo glasovat?
<CrazyLemon> do polnoči
<CrazyLemon> pol grejo na burek/kebab
<zdobersek> jst bi rad buffet odpru
<yang> haha
<yang> ce janko zmaga bodo sli v portala, trubaci so ze prisli
<yang> pa daniela
<CrazyLemon> Victory v Gostišču Portal 25.04.2014
<CrazyLemon> lažnivec
<yang> to je sam za krinko
<CrazyLemon> ti si samo krinka!
<CrazyLemon> sam laži širiš.. zihr si janševc
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> od kdaj pa jansa laze ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> enkrat okrog 80ih let je začel
<yang> 23:00 Novinar F. Christian Wehrschütz iz avstrijske televizije ORF ni želel napovedovati izida današnjega glasovanja, ocenil pa je, da bo rezultat zelo tesen. S čustvenega stališča je bil Janković v nagovoru bolj prepričljiv, medtem ko je Bratuškova stavila na razum. Predstavniki tujih medijev, ki so spremljali kongres, so bili sicer precej začudeni, da je razprava potekala za zaprtimi vrati.
<yang> kaj majo bit zacudeni, tko gre to v sloveniji
<yang> saj je cisto vseeno kdo zmaga haha, kaksna kamuflaza
<CrazyLemon> jah..v avstriji gre ponavadi podkupnina na raznih zabavah.. pri nas so pač kongresi za to
<upd> zoki je vse podkupil poli burek je vsem častil
<zdobersek> zato pa pravim, buffet bi rad odpru
<yang> zdobersek: mors bit clan PS prvo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odpri! js bi rad eno vešalico pa prebranac
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<yang> drgac ne bos nicesar prodal
<CrazyLemon> upd a si probal poli burek? :D
<upd> ne Å¡e, glih email pregledal :D
<CrazyLemon> me zanima če je res tako sranje kot se sliši :D
<upd> haha no dej probaj pa poročaj, da ne bom ob kak evro za bv
<CrazyLemon> ni tega v kp..nismo ravno ciljna publika :D
<yang> v kopru volijo ta rdece
<CrazyLemon> yang normalno..ti vedno najboljše jedo!
<upd> aja zato so imel za 1. april da se selijo na kitajsko, k Å¡e do kopra ne pridejo
<yang> zmagal bo tisti, kdor ima pod sabo clane volilne komisije "za zaprtimi vrati"
<CrazyLemon> nič.. ln
<upd> ln
<dz0ny> u tle se nism povedal
<dz0ny> cubox sem dubu
<dz0ny> lovely device
<yang> zrihti mal popusta na shipping :)
<yang> je dobavljivo iz evrope ?
<yang> jst bi kupil enga
<upd> kolk pa to stane ja
<yang> za "projekt"
<dz0ny> 100€ je pro
<yang> brez shippinga ?
<dz0ny> mas z de
<yang> url
<dz0ny> pa lahko ti zrihtam popust
<dz0ny> sry mobile zdej
<yang> no zrihtaj mi popust, pa narocim
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> Voucher code : ubuntu-si
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> nekak tko ja
<yang> a lepo tece ubuntu gor ?
<dz0ny> tud chrome bp
<dz0ny> 180p
<dz0ny> sqm je fb
<upd> in zakaj je to bolš k rpi
<yang> upd: mal hitrejsi CPU je
<dz0ny> ni x11 driverja se
<dz0ny> 4x 1ghz
<dz0ny> 2gb rama
<dz0ny> sata
<dz0ny> usb pa bt in wifi int
<yang> It was announced in December 2011 and began shipping in January 2012, initially being marketed as a cheap open source developer platform for embedded systems.
<yang> stara zadeva ?
<dz0ny> ja mas stare verzije
<dz0ny> sqm zdj so rqvno ploscico dal
<dz0ny> lahko dobis free sample
<dz0ny> je pa ista zadeva kot ta pro
<dz0ny> sam board he
<dz0ny> ni vskatlci
<yang> hm
<yang> kok popusta lahk zrihtas
<dz0ny> 10%
<dz0ny> mas cubox old zadeva
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> cuboxi dec
<dz0ny> in pa zdej so dal http://imx.solid-run.com/wiki/index.php?title=HummingBoard_Hardware
<Pepelka> HummingBoard Hardware - CuBox-i Wiki Pages
<dz0ny> k je ist layout k roi
<dz0ny> rpi
<yang> a se od tuki splaca narocit https://www.newit.co.uk/shop/
<Pepelka> New IT
<Pepelka> »New IT«
<yang> cubox pro je 110 funtov
<dz0ny> jaz ti lahko samo za orginal stran zrihtam popust
<yang> ampak original stran posilja iz kje izraela ?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> in iz de
<dz0ny> sam fora je da ni na zalogi v de
<upd> oh groza 12 tisoč vrstic sem spisal zdej se pa nič več ne znajdem facepalm
<jablana> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131217081420/cardfight/images/8/8a/Triple_facepalm.png
<upd> jablana, res je
<yang> vidis ce bi pisal v wordu, bi ti autosaveal
<upd> ne razumem :)
<yang> jah verjetno si pisal v "linuxih" in ne z wordom (joke)
<zdobersek> dvajset minut cez polnoc
<upd> microsoft visual studio express 2013..
<slax0r> *thumbsup* upd ;)
<upd> :-)
<zdobersek> cakamo ...
<upd> mja kaj morjo 2x Å¡tet doh
<dz0ny> lol a krv vsi to gledajo
<dz0ny> zgleda bo livestreaming rekord padel za si
<upd> Romantic Commy ‏@RomanticCommy  3m
<upd> To traja tko dolgo ker je treba Kučana vprašat, če je rezultat v redu.
<upd> haha
<zdobersek> dz0ny: u jell?
<zdobersek> barabe
<zdobersek> kdor je prisu z avtobusom, ne sme na buffet
<zdobersek> ampak takoj v avtobus in domov
<upd> vrjetno jih kdo zunaj čaka
<yang> idioterna je su ziher listke stet
<yang> nekam sumljivo je, da ga ze cel vecer ni
<zdobersek> mhm
<yang> mogoce je sel nastavljati napravo za stetje glasov :)
<upd> :D pa da vidmo če je zoki dost kuvert stalu
<upd> faill
<zdobersek> oh snap
<yang> 0:40 Zoran Janković je prejel  422 glasov, Alenka Bratušek je prejela 338 glasov.
<yang> lahko noc
<upd_> kako lohk voljo enga k je v 10 postopkih sramota
<zdobersek> PA ZAKAJ LJUDJE SLIKAJO Z IPADI
<dz0ny> k iPad
<dz0ny> zato ker je velko iskalo
<zdobersek> svasta
<zdobersek> ln
<idioterna> yang: kasne listke
<upd_> :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-26
<yang> youtube-dl https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152526805669377
<Pepelka> Bart Bogaert - Nothing beats a nice cruise holiday... LOL | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Bart Bogaert posted this video on 2014-01-12. 7 likes. 7 comments. 151713 shares.«
<yang> idioterna: http://jp.si/MTB_downhill.mp4
<zdobersek1> .ping
<zdobersek1> ping
<jablana> zdobersek1: pong
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41673/#p41673
<yang> Kaksni to dandanes studirajo informatiko ?
<yang> # 5
<yang> sicer vprasanje je zanimivo
<yang> katere minimalistne distribucije pa pravzaprav sploh obstajajo, pa da so se aktivne, vcasih je bill damn small linux, sam tisti je baziral na predpotopnem debianu
<yang> dz0ny: ti bolj delas z arch-om, ta bi verjetno bil tudi primeren
<idioterna> yang: kasne listke?
<yang> volilne
<idioterna> kje so pa volitve
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<CrazyLemon> ahoy sailorette
<CrazyLemon> .imdb vampire academy
<jablana> Vampire Academy (2014) 104 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.5/10 (7,106 glasov) MT: 30/100
<jablana> Rose Hathaway is a Dhampir, half human/vampire, guardians of the Moroi, peaceful, mortal vampires living discretely within our world. Her legacy is to protect the Moroi from bloodthirsty, immortal Vampires, the Strigoi. This is her story.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3576277017/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1686821/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/26/hulu-blocks-vpns/
<Pepelka> Hulu attempts to block international viewers using VPNs
<Pepelka> »It's no secret that many use virtual private networks (VPN) to dodge Hulu's ban on TV streaming outside of the US, and the company is now clamping down«
<CrazyLemon> buuuu!
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<zdobersek> Hulu je drek
<CrazyLemon> ne ti si!
<zdobersek> ne ti si!
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> ti si!
<zdobersek> ne ti si!
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<zdobersek> pa komu lazes!
<yang> Je kdo delal z Parallella ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/comments/2417g6/vmk_s_kandidatom_piratov_za_ep2014_ama_with_the/
<Pepelka> VMK s kandidatom Piratov za EP2014 / AmA with the PPSlovenia EP2014 candidate : Slovenia
<Pepelka> »Lepo pozdravljeni na tem spletnem intervjuju z mano =) Če morda ne poznate sistema AmA, zadeva je preprosta – vi postavite vprašanje, jaz nanj odgovo...«
<zdobersek> 'kateri OS uporabljas, in zakaj ne Ubuntu?'
<zdobersek> 'morda zaradi sibke, a navihane slovenske Ubuntu skupnosti?'
<zdobersek> 'zakaj je Hulu drek?'
<CrazyLemon> liar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gt_turbo: ne zazna ene particije na disku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41674/#p41674
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bringrr-the-most-advanced-bluetooth-smart-tag-that-locates-your-things#home
<Pepelka> Bringrr: the most advanced Bluetooth Smart tag that locates your things. | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Tag everything: keys, cat, bag, laptop - you name it, and track your item's location with your smartphone. Always have your most important things within reach.«
<yang> I wonder what happened in the elevator
<CrazyLemon> .stran slo-tech.com
<jablana> slo-tech.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<dz0ny> a ipv6
<CrazyLemon> al je ipv6 al pa https
<CrazyLemon> neki od tega
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://slo-tech.com
<jablana> https://slo-tech.com ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> works for me
<CrazyLemon> na ipv6 se odziva
<CrazyLemon> +ping
<dz0ny> curl6 :>
<CrazyLemon> a je kak switch za curl da
<CrazyLemon> no..hvala :D
<dz0ny> i read your mind
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> or did i read yours
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa curl6
<CrazyLemon> :S
<dz0ny> slabo si mi prebral misli
<dz0ny> je bla sam ideja
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak dobra ideja! :)
<CrazyLemon> curl -6
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon>  curl -6 -I http://slo-tech.com
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<CrazyLemon> torej..odziva se
<CrazyLemon> z -6 pa https pa bo timeoutalo
<CrazyLemon> kako bom zdaj prebral matthaiov članek :/
<dz0ny> curl -4 --follow-redirects http...
<CrazyLemon> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to slo-tech.com:443
<dz0ny> svašta
<dz0ny> openssl s_client -connect slo-tech.com:443
<dz0ny> http://sourceforge.net/p/curl/bugs/1319/
<Pepelka> curl and libcurl / Bugs / #1319 Bug: "Unsupported SSL protocol version" Error
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: das na paste nekam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny koga
<dz0ny> openssl s_client -connect slo-tech.com:443
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne gre..čaka
<CrazyLemon>  Timeout   : 300 (sec)
<CrazyLemon>     Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)
<CrazyLemon> ---
<CrazyLemon> ^C
<dz0ny> aha kaj pa openssl s_client -connect slo-tech.com:443 --sslv3
<dz0ny> --ssl3
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340018/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> a oba ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj oba
<CrazyLemon> sam ssl2
<CrazyLemon> sam ssl3*
<CrazyLemon> 140353243997856:error:14094410:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert handshake failure:s3_pkt.c:1256:SSL alert number 40
<CrazyLemon> 140353243997856:error:1409E0E5:SSL routines:SSL3_WRITE_BYTES:ssl handshake failure:s3_pkt.c:596:
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡e izpisalo
<CrazyLemon> kar ni Å¡lo v paste
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa openssl version?
<CrazyLemon> ii  openssl              1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> openssl version
<dz0ny> men dela na 12.04
<dz0ny> in 14.04
<CrazyLemon> no meni na 14.04 zdaj prvič ne dela
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je delalo :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..slo-tech je neki pokvaru!
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/10001503_651550964892958_6854489436887422762_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> če se kdo rad kuja
<CrazyLemon> primavera ponuja delo :D
<dz0ny> kurjača
<CrazyLemon> kurjača plinske peči :D
<yang> to niti ni tok slabo, ce je npr. na parni lokomotivi
<yang> sam tista ni plinska ampak na premog
<yang> plinske majo sam v krematorijih al pa picerijah
<CrazyLemon> mater..zdaj bi pa eno morsko pico
<yang> skoc v morje
<yang> oz prej vrzi pico noter pol pa skoci ponjo
<yang> heh
<yang> a je se komu crknil FB frontpage
<zdobersek> oh noes!
<zdobersek> .pic survive
<jablana> http://www.entrepreneur.com/dbimages/article/h0/7-ways-survive-thrive-startup.jpg
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2013/04/celebrities-with-tiny-faces/
<Pepelka> Celebrities With Tiny Faces
<zdobersek> .pic tropic thunder survive
<CrazyLemon> thats survival!
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/i5FRc.gif
<zdobersek> yeaa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je kak film na pašnikih?
<dz0ny> gledljiv
<dz0ny> nov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny veliko jih je..sam ni novih :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 'joe' pravijo da je ok
<CrazyLemon> sam nisem gledal
<zdobersek> .imdb Jo
<jablana> Joanne Froggatt
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0296219/
<zdobersek> .imdb Joe
<jablana> Joe (2013) 118 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.3/10 (5,247 glasov) MT: 72/100
<jablana> An ex-con, who is the unlikeliest of role models, meets a 15-year-old boy and is faced with the choice of redemption or ruin.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4009601817/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2382396/
<zdobersek> RU-IN RU-IN
<dz0ny> jo zatipku sem se v naslovni vrstici sssh
<dz0ny> and got served
<dz0ny> nsf
<dz0ny> lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572
<Pepelka> Bug #1308572 “Ubuntu 14.04: security problem in the lock screen” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> holding enter unlocks all locks
<zdobersek> dz0ny: fixed.
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-27
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jablana> M 1 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @27/04/2014 06:26:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<jablana> M 4.2 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @22/04/2014 10:58:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_fwz0k0ExA
<Pepelka> Trpljenje mladega Wertherja - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Scenarij in režija: JURE GODLER Igrajo: JURE GODLER in mnogi drugi Kamera in montaža: SAŠA GRMEK Kostumografija: VESNA MIRTELJ Oblikovanje zvočne podobe: SIM...«
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<idioterna> that poor guy
<dz0ny> ratings, ratings
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matej69: Kubuntu 14.04 - dnevi zapisani z velikimi začetnicami in LibreOffice C  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41675/#p41675
<zdobersek> arrhoy pirates!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Reddit Scope Allegedly Leaking User Data  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fi4KLCv2H7o/unity-dash-reddit-privacy-leak-reported
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kubuntu 14.04 - dnevi zapisani z velikimi začetnicami in LibreOffice C  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41676/#p41676
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matej69: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41677/#p41677
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41678/#p41678
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41679/#p41679
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41680/#p41680
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41681/#p41681
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @27.04.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 85%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:36, Kulminacija: 13:00:44, Sončni zahod: 20:04:52
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 08min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41682/#p41682
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matej69: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41683/#p41683
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek komentar na 'potezo' Martina? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne bremzat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek misliš da bi kaj boljše blo? še vedno bi podrsal..je pa bil kr počasen.. še js sm drsal dlje :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takrat, ko si potem roko kazu tle gor?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek takrat
<zdobersek> hja, je ze na kaksen oljni madez priletel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41684/#p41684
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://31.media.tumblr.com/b619afbb40b8557f90a78ebf603df52a/tumblr_n4p5w3gPZp1ropreyo1_500.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gravity just sucks
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na-ah!
<zdobersek> Cuaron je car!
<CrazyLemon> cuaron
<CrazyLemon> who dat
<CrazyLemon> ta rdeči ?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj so meli juniorji dirko v umagu.. kolesarji iz 24ih držav
<CrazyLemon> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/kkk-leader-caught-with-a-black-male-prostitute.html
<Pepelka> KKK Leader Caught With a Black Male Prostitute -- NYMag
<Pepelka> »The alleged Kansas shooter has an excuse, just in case you thought he couldn't get any worse!«
<zdobersek> .imdb Gravity
<jablana> Gravity (2013) 91 min
<jablana> Ocena: 8.1/10 (365,316 glasov) MT: 96/100
<jablana> A medical engineer and an astronaut work together to survive after a catastrophe destroys their shuttle and leaves them adrift in orbit.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2340006169/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1454468/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes?
<CrazyLemon> ah..gravity..ja..sucks :D
<CrazyLemon> ta disconnect extension je fcking annoying
<CrazyLemon> vsak dan 'pay something' ...f'off bitch
<CrazyLemon> Hey there, it’s Sumo again. Just a friendly reminder that it’s been two days since you downloaded Disconnect.
<zdobersek> kaj je to za en extension?
<zdobersek> komarji :|
<zdobersek> pa se maj ni
<dz0ny> q a komu pokaze disqus http://podcasti.radioterminal.si/#!/media/663-predstavljamo-zalozbo-wichita-brolin-na-mesalki
<Pepelka> Podcaster
<Pepelka> »Podcaster«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki zate http://codebabes.com/instructors
<Pepelka> Instructors | codebabes.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pokaže na začetku sam tisti loading krog ta potem zgine in ne pokaže nič več
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> debug another day
<CrazyLemon> to je v inkognito mode
<CrazyLemon> in normal mode
<CrazyLemon> je pa sam napis 'comments from disqus' ki pa je link na disqus.com
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny ..tisto bi bilo zame če bi bile 'strip code babes'
<CrazyLemon> tko pa kaže mal dekolteja pa je to to
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-20
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> morning
<zdobersek> is it though
<zdobersek> (11:27:20 PM) slax0r: morning
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42888#Comment_42888
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42889#Comment_42889
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Matthai> jutro
<sasa84> oj Matthai
<CrazyLemon> dan!
<slax0r> zdobersek: UGT
<zdobersek> wat en lag
<slax0r> zdobersek: meh
<slax0r> lawl at that forum link...tipo bi rad zamuju v sluzbo in rad nastimu da mu racunalnik sam se prijavi v intranet da je biu kao ob pravem casu tam? :D
<CrazyLemon> zamuju v sluzbo ob 9.20 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da prideš ob 11ih ?
<slax0r> dafuq are you on about? tole mislim: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42889
<Seniorita> Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan - Ubuntu.si Forum
<slax0r> 6:30
<zdobersek> livin la vida loca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42888/#Comment_42888
<Seniorita> Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan - Ubuntu.si Forum
<slax0r> shaky..at best
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon zdobersek slax0r
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> NO TIME
<CrazyLemon> yes! js sm na prvem mestu!
<sasa84> :o
 * sasa84 se stisne k CrazyLemon
<slax0r> o/ sasa84
<sasa84> pa kofe grem skuhat za zdobersek in slax0r :)
<CrazyLemon> O_o
<slax0r> yay
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i wasnt implying anything !
<zdobersek> YES TIME
<slax0r> se mi dopade
<slax0r> k nam je ravn kufe avtomat crknu :D
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> ni morja
<zdobersek> odtekel
<slax0r> cnorris spil
<slax0r> biu zejn
<slax0r> say wut? :d
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 12.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 12.6°C
<slax0r> mal slovenskih, mal ang. commit msgov....hhhhnnnggggghhhhh
<jabuk> when the deadline is approaching dangerously fast http://i.imgur.com/DuBMDLP.gif
<slax0r> .calc x = 5 + 3y * 2z
<slax0r> :(
<CrazyLemon> moji so vsi angleški!
<slax0r> dz0ny ga nekaj serje
<CrazyLemon> kakšno leto nazaj bi ti povedal rezultat..tako pa no go :p
<dz0ny> ven smo vrgel
 * CrazyLemon is actually jabuk :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: edible :>?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny partially
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> mmm
<yang> lepo podavljeni
<zdobersek> davi ti sebe
<Matthai> a je bil kdo na hek.si prejšnji teden?
<yang> Matthai: ravno vceraj sem spraseval koliko je se Linux IT konferenc organiziranih pri nas...
<Matthai> v bistvu ni ravno Linux konferenca, je pa bilo precej Linux userjev tam
<yang> zdaj v kratkem bo tudi http://openway.si/
<Seniorita> Open Way
<Seniorita> »Brezplačni dogodek namenjen širjenju odprtokodnih idej«
<yang> drugih pa z googlom v bistvu nisem nasel
<yang> Poslovne Linux konference zgleda ne organizirajo vec, ampak tam je bila tudi visoka kotizacija okoli 300 eur
<CrazyLemon> a najdes kaksno z bingom?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bxcc3SM_KA
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Patents (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For inventors, patents are an essential protection against theft. But when patent trolls abuse the system by stockpiling patents and threatening lawsuits, bu...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: podobni zadetki so
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: nekaj pipcev
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Gnome Pie Application Launcher Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/601rM7x7pcA/gnome-pie-application-launcher-sees-new.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42890#Comment_42890
<dz0ny> mja https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/news/11389/kiberpipa-ne-uci-otrok-nepooblascenega-vdiranja-v-tuje-sisteme/
<dz0ny> wtfs ste delal tam
<dz0ny> aja so
<dz0ny> well, mimovrste podpira fegija pa ščegija :>
<zdobersek> in Zemanta!!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kdo je obtozeval?
<zdobersek> a je bla SOVA?
<zdobersek> 'izjavljamo, da trditve niso nujno resnične.' well ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja mislim da je pun
<dz0ny> sam neokusen
<dz0ny> v slidih je drgac
<dz0ny> slajdih*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42891#Comment_42891
<Matthai> hehe, tisto je bil nateg
<Matthai> izmišljena imena in izmišljeno predavanje je bilo
<dz0ny> Matthai: the point?
<Matthai> ne vem čisto točno, menda so hoteli narediti social inženiring na heksi
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @20.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severozahodnik 0.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:08:39, Kulminacija: 11:01:55, Sončni zahod: 17:55:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 46min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42892#Comment_42892
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.3°C @20.04.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:09:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:49, Sončni zahod: 17:55:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 45min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42893#Comment_42893
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42894#Comment_42894
<dz0ny> .aptf ffi.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib64ffi-dev [not amd64],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib32ffi-dev [not i386],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/include/ecl/ffi.h > ecl
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42895#Comment_42895
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a je to ta, k bi rad najel clovesko budilko?
<jabuk> when I drop the wrong table http://i.imgur.com/d5tF1cK.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem če!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42896#Comment_42896
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/gaming/news/industry/82546-steam-users-barred-community-spend-5/
<Seniorita> Steam users to be barred from community until they spend $5 - Industry - News - HEXUS.net
<Seniorita> »Aims to curtail spamming and phishing activity and abuse of the platform.«
<zdobersek> service for the l33ts, I see
<dz0ny> no more russian scum
<yang> jst sm mal drgac prebral k sem dislekticen
<zdobbie> or a very naughty boy!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2572-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2572-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwfUnkBfdZ4
<Seniorita> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Official Teaser Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zack Snyder's BATMAN V SUPERMAN: DAWN OF JUSTICE is in theaters March 25, 2016. http://batmanvsupermanmovie.com http://www.facebook.com/batmanvsuperman«
<qeuqwe813> CrazyLemon: daj twitni ali se je na openway res treba prijaviti? ker mi ne diši, da bi si delal račun na neki xy strani ... :)
<qeuqwe813> bi pa prišel samo na talk in piknik seveda :)
<qeuqwe813> aja, ne, bom mail poslal ...
<CrazyLemon> qeuqwe813 na delavnice se je potrebno prijavit :)
<zdobbie> wiener wiener wiener wiener wiener wiener wiener wiene-
<CrazyLemon> R?
<zdobbie> .yt wiener wiener
<jabuk> South Park - Wiener Song HD - Game of Thrones (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4 ♥7,174 ▶1,674,438
<zdobbie> live-IRCing for your comfort by /me
<zdobbie> Vala Morghulis
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Eli Driftwood - No Rest For The Wicked.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Pie App Launcher Gets a Tasty New Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PZjobrFInNg/gnome-pie-launcher-ubuntu-ppa
<idioterna> o anny_
<anny_> tukaj!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGlFTOBdPBc
<Seniorita> Zeljko Joksimovic - Ljubavi - (Audio 2009) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Label and copyright: Minacord d.o.o and Zeljko Joksimovic Digital distribution: Music: lyrics: Arr: Video:«
<anny_> CrazyLemon, zate <3
<CrazyLemon> ooh anny_ <3
<anny_> eh ja...pomlad
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://imgur.com/WQTlnVx.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kera je že ta
<CrazyLemon> tista tvoja?
<CrazyLemon> iz community?
<anny_> zanimiva obleka..čista svila
 * CrazyLemon ni opazil obleke
 * anny_ je ženska
 * CrazyLemon ni
<anny_> razlika v delovanju možganov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: anny kendriks
<anny_> http://cdn.iwastesomuchtime.com/91220120208325333885.jpeg
<anny_> anny kendrick
<CrazyLemon> anny!
<anny_> anna!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> evo,zdaj imaš dokaz, da sem res xy :)
<CrazyLemon> xy kromosom??
<anny_> piflarka iz Somraka
<anny_> tu je bolj fletna
<anny_> dz0ny me bo ubil
 * CrazyLemon ni gledal twilight
<anny_> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/64/96/9c/64969cd33cbbb6d947316c203fece8c0.jpg
<anny_> kaj pa gleda CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ marsikaj :)
<CrazyLemon> večinoma sitcome :)
<anny_> ne vem...zdi se mi, da imaš zelo poseben okus
 * CrazyLemon licks himself
<anny_> komedije?
<CrazyLemon> komedije ja :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mentalist mi je bil zakon :)
<anny_> ma ne
<anny_> to ni za g33k€
<CrazyLemon> pa psych..oh psych
<idioterna> sej on ni
<CrazyLemon> psych je bil zakon
<anny_> nas daje svetobolje huje kot Goethejevega Wertherja
<idioterna> ja sej to je prov
<anny_> kako je že naslov serije o Mastersu in Johnsonovi?
<idioterna> brez trpljenja ni nirvane
<anny_> povej to Budi
<anny_> ne bi se strinjal
<idioterna> kva pa on ve
<anny_> prišel je do pametnega zaključka
<dz0ny> anny_: http://i.imgur.com/WBIeCLq.jpg
<anny_> če se bo tebi posrečilo kaj podobnega, se oglasi :)
<idioterna> anny_: https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-24/p8240684.jpg
<dz0ny> anny_: Masters of Sex
<anny_> dz0ny, dobro so jo spedenali
<anny_> idioterna....loool!
<anny_> kerga leta je bilo to?
<idioterna> 2002
<anny_> se mi je zdelo, da je daleč
<idioterna> takrat sem spoznal pravi obraz budizma
<anny_> vi ste Å¡e v 90-ih
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zgleda zelo shy :)
<idioterna> anny_: https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-24/p8240618.jpg
<dz0ny> men je bil vsec Manhattan and daredevil
<anny_> kot devica pred prvim sexom
<CrazyLemon> lol anny_
<anny_> s kolenčki na x
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/rest/relief.jpg je pa pol ko sm se koncno pokakal
<anny_> aha...samo driska ga je mučila
<idioterna> ja nimam kej dost crev
<idioterna> tko da sm mal special
<anny_> idioterna, ti si videti kot hipijevska arijska rasa
<CrazyLemon> sam madona.. res zgledaš kot en hipi :)
<idioterna> i know
<CrazyLemon> oziroma si zgledal ?
<idioterna> sej se zdej
<idioterna> sam zdej pac zgledam kot hippie grampa
<anny_> to je bilo obdobje iskanja svojega jaza
<anny_> meni še vedno pravijo gospodična :/
<idioterna> evo me
<idioterna> https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-28/p8281028.jpg
<idioterna> best friends
<CrazyLemon> tu pa ne zgledaš kot hipi!
<idioterna> mogoce zato k je ze rusija to
<anny_> zgleda kot oskrbnik pasjega zavetišča
<idioterna> https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-28/p8281046.jpg
<idioterna> to je fotka s transibirske zeleznce
<anny_> mojemu bratu si podoben
<anny_> je hodil okrog kakšen gajsten poštar?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-28/p8281111.jpg
<idioterna> anny_: ne, sm ful podobn mamici pa fotru
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tvoj brat tudi hipi?
<anny_> ostrigel se je pri 40-ih
<idioterna> aja mene je suni prej
<idioterna> je rekla da prevec butast zgledam plesast z dolgimi lasmi
<anny_> je že plešast
<idioterna> pa je kr z masino
<anny_> on je tudi plešast
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<idioterna> men je pa v resnic vseen
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a je idioterna tvoj brat?
<idioterna> dvomim
<anny_> ne vem...ne vem
<idioterna> js mam brate, sester pa ne
<anny_> je tudi tehnični tip
<idioterna> pa 40 tut nism se
<CrazyLemon> a nisi?
<CrazyLemon> aja..36ish?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 35?
<CrazyLemon> 35!
<anny_> auč
<anny_> tako mlad!
<CrazyLemon> pa že plešast :/
<anny_> jebiga
<anny_> moj mlajši brat je že siv
 * CrazyLemon tudi mlad.. ni plešast ampak siv :(
<anny_> ampak on je pa res psiho g33k
<anny_> pri 14 je vdrl v spletno stran svoje Å¡ole
<anny_> pri 3 letih je že obvladal tipkovnico in ekran
<CrazyLemon> bogi
<anny_> zakaj?
<anny_> saj ga ni noben privezal za računalnik
<CrazyLemon> zato..ker pri 3 letih moraš biti zunaj.. v blatu
<CrazyLemon> umazan
<anny_> tudi to je bil
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/uber-slovenija-ljubljana-napoved-clanek-248853
<Seniorita> Uber v kratkem v Slovenijo? - zurnal24
<jabuk> when they demand I repair the code made by a summer intern http://i.imgur.com/TP0zh.gif
<CrazyLemon> s tipkovnico v roki? :D
<Seniorita> »Platforma poceni prevozov Uber, ki konkurira klasičnim taksi službam, se po hitri rasti po vsem svetu očitno vse bolj približuje Ljubljani. Svoje načrte naj bi razkrili prav kmalu.«
<jabuk> when a client tries to click on our screenschots during a presentation http://i.imgur.com/G9ii4B3.gif
<anny_> v bistvu ni pogrešal socialnega življenja
<anny_> vsi prijateljčki so drli k njemu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 35 ja
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<idioterna> koncno dost star da loh legalno neham otroke delat
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Slow Show - Augustine.
<anny_> moškim se plavalci ne polenijo!
<idioterna> ja, ampak vazektomije ti pa pri nas ne smejo nardit pred 35. letom
<anny_> res
<idioterna> razen iz medicinskih razlogov
<idioterna> kar je totalna bedarija
<anny_> tudi res
<anny_> lahko si premisliš
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> vedno si lahko zmisljujes
<anny_> to je res
<anny_> le težje je
<idioterna> mah
<CrazyLemon> a ni vazektomija reversible?
<anny_> jap
<idioterna> ne brez bolecin
<CrazyLemon> jah..ce si premislis pol pa suffer bitch.. zakaj nisi prej mislil :D
<idioterna> pac se enkrat je treba odpret
<idioterna> ja sej zato ne vem zakaj sm mogu cakat 5 let
<idioterna> splaniru sm druzino, ocitno uspesno in po nacrtu izvedel vse skupaj
<idioterna> potem mi pa niso pustil da bi zakljucu s tem
<idioterna> in je blo treba pet let komplicirat spolnost po nepotrebnem
<CrazyLemon> koliko časa ne smeš imeti spolnih odnosov po vazektomiji?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> a jih ne smes met?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. a se mora kaj zacelit or smth?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<idioterna> ja sam to je par dni
<idioterna> problem je da zive semencice ostanejo se not neki casa
<idioterna> no sej mamo doma mikroskop
<anny_> veliko lažje kot pri ženski vazektomiji
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_viyJbpa0
<Seniorita> 500x magnified - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Using a 7D at 60fps, rendered as 24fps, through the canon's 100mm macro and through a 300x microscope (10x eyepiece, 30x objective lens).«
<CrazyLemon> torej _moraš_ seksat da spucaš tažive vn??? :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm, loh se tut samozadovoljujes
<anny_> ne smeš spustiti noter
<CrazyLemon> ugh.. prva slika ko guglaš 'vazektomija' ne zgleda lepo!
<anny_> ne googlaj!
<idioterna> loh tut noter ce je pravi cas
<idioterna> ene 3-4 dni pred ovulacijo ne smes
<idioterna> pa ene 2 dni po njej
<anny_> veliko discipline je potrebne
<anny_> klobuk dol, res
<idioterna> jah, sej velik trenirava
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> pa ni nama tezko alternativnih oblik uporabit kadar so primernejse
<idioterna> no sam zdele jo lih trebuh spet ful boli tko da
<idioterna> je bl sam bozanje
<idioterna> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> res je bila napaka da sem guglal vazektomijo
<CrazyLemon> nič.. odidem tudi js
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-21
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro
<zdobersek> UGT
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> NOCH EINMAL
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2fHQs_HG6Y
<Seniorita> Daft Punk Alive 2007 One More Time / Aerodynamic HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Best Concert of all time!«
<slax0r> jutro
<miha> Kako se pri python instalira module
<Matthai> pip install ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO8H2LYwesY
<Seniorita> Zakaj moški dejansko uporabljajo Facebook? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Facebook se da uporabljati za marsikaj, ampak moški ga večinoma uporabljajo samo za eno stvar... Resnico govorijo: Jernej Celec, Tin Vodopivec, Gašper Bergan...«
<sasa84> oooo, dobro jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek: že pokonc?
<zdobersek> sasa84: vec odavno
<zdobersek> sasa84: cakam
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men se zdi da je zdobersek busanc ratal :/
<zdobersek> sasa84: cekam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: warum?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa lejga kaj pise!
<zdobersek> e pa sta
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek z odlično kavico
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kakav?
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> sasa84: sam kavo, hvala!
<sasa84> .gif coffee
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/5xtDarF1RQvns8iE1vq/giphy.gif
<slax0r> a je limon zmankal?
<CrazyMelon> limona ima connectivity issues :D
<CrazyMelon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/prijavil-krajo-nato-pa-so-ukradeno-nasli-pri-njegovem-ocetu.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Prijavil krajo, nato pa so 'ukradeno' našli pri njegovem očetu
<Seniorita> »Koprski policiji je moški iz Babičev prijavil krajo avtomobila in traktorja. Nepridiprav mu je iz hiše ukradel tudi ključe in dovoljenji omenjenih vozil. Izkazalo se je, da je vse to pri lastnikovem očetu.«
<zdobersek> kokr Gone Girl!
 * CrazyMelon si bo sposodil gone girl
<zdobersek> oh noes
<zdobersek> he gonna get her
<CrazyLemon> why not..she's cute
<zdobersek> oh shit he still here
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dober filmčk :P
<sasa84> a kingsman je tud že na vhs? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bit tečna! vsaka 2 dni "a je kingman že? a je?a?a?" :/
<sasa84> a je? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<sasa84> hvala krejzek :*
<zdobersek> sasa84: imo ga je on za dvakrat pogledu
<sasa84> ps: krejzijeva je mal nataknena :P
<CrazyLemon> "mal" pfft!
<sasa84> sej... tista, k ni nataknena ponoč, je pa podnev :P
<sasa84> morm povedat, da je to men 1x župnik reku :P
<CrazyLemon> a zato si ti taka tečka!
<CrazyLemon> makes sense now
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: čakam !
<zdobersek> ne cakaj na maj ...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? naslednji teden je že maj
<zdobersek> sasa84: forsiraj naprej
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ne cakaj na maj
<sasa84_> oh, ne bom zdobersek...ne se bat :D
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t642089
<sasa84_> oh no CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> !
<zdobersek> nove Benetke http://littlerock.com.mt/news/this-man-just-claimed-a-new-european-nation-160000-people-already-want-to-live-there/
<Seniorita> This man just claimed a new European nation. 160,000 people already want to live there. | LITTLEROCK | Food | Lifestyle | Culture | News | Classified | Malta
<Seniorita> »On your next holiday in Eastern Europe, make sure to include Liberland in your itinerary. In fact, if you wish, you are just in time to apply for citizenship of«
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: torrente si izklop!
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 200 dkk eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> stupid api
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200dk eur
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 dk eur
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 kr eur
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 kr. eur
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<idioterna> dansk kronor?
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 krone eur
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 øre eur
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 DKK EUR
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič bl pameten nisi s tem
<CrazyLemon> ker je api quota
<CrazyLemon> in je očitno presežena
<CrazyLemon> že neki časa
<zdobersek> .pretvori 200 eur usd
<jabuk> zdobersek: Napaka
<sasa84_> .pretvori 100 eur skr
<jabuk> sasa84_: Napaka
<sasa84_> .pretvori 100 eur svk
<jabuk> sasa84_: Napaka
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ko bi jih le mel :(
<sasa84_> .ping
<sasa84_> ping
<jabuk> sasa84_: pong
<sasa84_> ju sak jabuk!
 * sasa84_ ppihne CrazyLemon v uho
<yang> o saska
<sasa84_> ooo yangić :D
<sasa84_> a si kej priden? ;)
 * sasa84_ pihne yang v uho
<sasa84_> zgleda d nis :P
<sasa84_> yangec je bolš kt yangić :D
<sasa84_> al pa yangce-jan :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: zakaj si downvotal? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2575-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2575-1/
<sasa84_> slax0r: ajde domov iz službe, žena čaka
<slax0r> pa se res je
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: Saj nisem :|
<slax0r> sam sluzba je moja ljubica...
<yang> yangic gre zdej se malo nazaj delat
<yang> tko da sm kr priden ja
<yang> bbl
<sasa84_> ooo priden yang:)
<sasa84_> slax0r: that''s the spirit!
<idioterna> kok si lepo escapala '
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2573-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2573-1/
<slax0r> k pravi mysql heker :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2574-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2574-1/
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXkpWY5Y02Q
<Seniorita> alt-J - The Gospel Of John Hurt (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »iTunes - http://smarturl.it/TIAYitunes Vinyl - http://smarturl.it/TIAYvinyl CD - http://smarturl.it/TIAYcd Streaming - http://smarturl.it/TIAYSpotify«
<sasa84_> knede idioterna :)
<slax0r> <- domov! \o/
<idioterna> js bom tut pobegnu
<CrazyLemon> run forest run
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/21/kerbal-space-program-arrives-april-27/
<Seniorita> 'Kerbal Space Program' finally launches on April 27th
<Seniorita> »Squad's Kerbal Space Program has often seemed like a never-ending experiment. The first public version of the spacecraft building game was released in 20«
<copy> anybody on?
<copy> i need some helpe
<dz0ny> lol https://slo-tech.com/novice/t641776#crta
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Change The Default Web Browser in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zbX3gqbCTbs/change-your-default-web-browser-in-ubuntu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ta dela za microsoft, 100%
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hermes :)
<dz0ny> ce ni kr JU :)
<zdobersek> sysadmin ocitno ni
<dz0ny> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,10358962
<Seniorita> Ej ve ta strpne - dejte razložit tole :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 10358962)
<Seniorita> »Kaj je smisel tega prizora? Zakaj se morajo otroci slečt DO GOLEGA in skakat po postelji medtem ko jih opazujejo starši in stric? In kaj ima to zveze s kakanjem?«
<zdobersek> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,10358962,10358997#msg-10358997
<Seniorita> Ej ve ta strpne - dejte razložit tole :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 10358962)
<Seniorita> »Kaj je smisel tega prizora? Zakaj se morajo otroci slečt DO GOLEGA in skakat po postelji medtem ko jih opazujejo starši in stric? In kaj ima to zveze s kakanjem?«
<sasa84> dz0ny: wtf :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: če bi ti skaku po pojstli, bi te z veseljem gledala :P
<sasa84> pa zdobersek -ka tud :P
<idioterna> kva se radi vsajajo
<zdobersek> flobadobadob, said Bob.
<CrazyLemon> ker butast ending of Gone Girl
<zdobersek> za popizdit, a
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork?sk=app_370604363136624
<Seniorita> Global Cycling Network - Win a trip to the Giro with GCN! | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://gcn.eu/FollowGCNFollow us on Twitter:...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek for you!
<CrazyLemon> and me!
<CrazyLemon> we can go together!
<CrazyLemon> and bond!
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> programirat pa programirat pa skoz sam programirat pa programirat pa še mal programirat že 12 let doh :)
<idioterna> wtf
<upd> zaslužek 270€ haha
<idioterna> zakaj pa kej druzga ne delas ce ti ni vsec programirat?
<upd> seveda da mi je všeč lol če mi ne bi bilo ne bi že tolk časa :d
<idioterna> 270 za kaj?
<idioterna> na uro?
<upd> ne toliko sem zaslužil s programiranjem
<idioterna> v 12 letih?
<upd> da
<idioterna> 1 cent na 5 ur
<upd> haha dober si to izračunal
<upd> im not doing for the money money its a passion
<idioterna> kul
<upd> 720 projektov, sicer si sam tko zapisujem na list
<upd> niti ne vem če so to vsi
<upd> več al manj vsi izgubljeni že zdavnej
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> jsm najdu svoj prvi uspesn projekt
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/baron
<upd> pa več al manj vsi 60% - 70% dokončani
<Seniorita> idioterna/baron · GitHub
<Seniorita> »baron - The Red Baron«
<upd> uu fajn :)
<lynxlynxlynx> upd: a nisi ti enega hostinga včasih lavfal?
<upd> hm ne hosting, sam imel sem box za ircnet če to misliš
<upd> v vseh letih mi Å¡e ni uspel serverja postavit
<lynxlynxlynx> pol sem pa najbrž zamešal
<upd> da
<upd> 2 leti sem porabil ko sem igrice delal, to je bilo zabavno :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-22
<netkat> .vreme lj
<netkat> :(
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @22.04.2015 3:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:05:12, Kulminacija: 11:01:31, Sončni zahod: 17:57:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 52min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<johnnyyy> slax0r: jutro
<slax0r> here's johny
<CrazyLemon> happy earth day!
<zdobersek> every day is earth day!
<Matthai> earth...? na tem planetu sem pa že bil :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42897#Comment_42897
<napsy_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes prva etapa tour of croatia!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najbolj smotan termin so nasl za to dirko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdejle mas ardenske klasike, pa trentino
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek klasike so vsako leto.. tour of croatia pa ne!
<zdobbie> COMPUTER FREEZE
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zdejle mas ardenske klasike + trentino
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon>: zdobersek klasike so vsako leto.. tour of croatia pa ne!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: konc tedna se zacne v turciji, naslednji teden mas romandijo + yorkshire
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a je za naslednje leto ze skenslan? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..vem :D
<zdobbie> tko bos mel na koncu na tour de slovenie boljse ekipe kokr na hrvaskem
<jabuk> Trying to figure out what to do during your first week at a new job http://tclhost.com/HHO2Zih.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dream on .. a veš zakaj? ker si tour of croatia dejansko lahko privoščijo kamere pa helikopter :)
<CrazyLemon> in bo na eurosport 2!
<zdobbie> whatevs
<zdobbie> Mr. Tus bi piskrcek prstavu, pa bi tud v SLO ble kamere
<zdobbie> no, sej so, ampak mas potem pol ure povzetkov ob desetih zvecer
<zdobbie> LEIGHTORS
<anny_> o
<yang> ola
<napsy_> ehlo
<anny_> dz0y me bo za ušesa
<anny_> Å¡e vedno imam pokvarjene pakete
<yang> sej se da zrihtat
<yang> kater pakt ti nagaja ?
<yang> aptitude update ; aptitude -f install (kaj napise ? -> pastebin)
<yang> kot root/sudo mors pognal aptitude
<yang> ce ga nimas se prej "apt-get install aptitude"
<anny_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<yang> kaj potem mislis da je narobe ?
<anny_> zdi se mi, da je težava popravljena
<anny_> ne ni :/
<yang> the magic of ubuntu
<anny_> resno ne vem, kaj je narobe
<yang> a lahko napises kaj mislis, da je narobe ?
<anny_> saj to je vic..da ne vem!
<yang> nekaj ti ocitno ne deluje prav, ampak kaj ?
<yang> kaksno napako vidis ?
<anny_> trikotnik s klicajem :)
<idioterna> kje?
<anny_> v zgornji vrstici
<idioterna> a ce kliknes gor kej napise
<zdobersek> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035
<Seniorita> Prime Minister of Singapore Coded Sudoku Solver in C++ | Hacker News
<zdobersek> your move, Miro
<CrazyLemon> c++? really?
<CrazyLemon> piše broken dependencies na klicaju
<CrazyLemon> in verjetno dist-upgrade bi to rešil
<zdobersek> ableblebleble
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what you gonna use instead?
<zdobersek> Python?!
<dz0ny> rust
<zdobersek> go brainfuck ruby
<zdobersek> huehuehuehue right
<zdobersek> swift!
<anny_> zdobbie, kaj je narobe z ruby?
<anny_> zdobersek?
<zdobersek> anny_: nic
<anny_> huh...ok
<CrazyLemon> nothing wrong..she's nice, young lady with a bad career choice
<anny_> Krejzi?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Silvio fucked up everything for her!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek he fcked her good!
<anny_> je objective-C bolj moden?
<CrazyLemon> thats why he's paying so much now!
<zdobersek> anny_: nisem se nic koristu, ampak se mi zdi zanimiv jezik
<anny_> jaz sem
<zdobersek> ti je kul?
<anny_> like it
<CrazyLemon> alot?
<anny_> zelo!
<anny_> ruby on rails
<CrazyLemon> kul.. očitno je ruby res fajn punca!
<anny_> te punce, ki učijo ruby tudi?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..to boš ti povedala
<anny_> http://railsgirls.si/
<Seniorita> Rails Girls Slovenija - Programerske delavnice za punce
<Seniorita> »Programerske delavnica za punce vseh starosti.«
<jabuk> When a colleague goes on holidays after committing a buggy code http://tclhost.com/1soW2e4.jpg
<idioterna> js premal delam z ruby da bi se zalubu vanga
<idioterna> tko da se kr s pythonom onegavim
<anny_> ti homo? :)
<idioterna> ma dunno, sej nisva ista sorta
<idioterna> loh bi napisal da se jebem z njim, bi velik boljs razumela kaj hocm povedat :)
<anny_> ja ja
<anny_> neki mata skupaj!
<anny_> sam nočeš povedat, da ženo varaš
<idioterna> nimam zene
<idioterna> pa mislm da ona zlo dobr ve kok se js razumem s pythonom
<anny_> partnerko
<anny_> ravno berem...povprečen rimljan je potreboval dnevno 3000! kalorij
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42898#Comment_42898
<anny_> mama mia...kaj so delali?
<CrazyLemon> igrali z levi
<anny_> menda ne cel dan?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? če so levi taki fajn pa cuddly
<anny_> haha...to vlogo so imeli kristjani v areni
<idioterna> js porabm vec k 4k na dan
<idioterna> sam sm dost grozn
<dz0ny> .sproči sasa84 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQbiR2gtyw0
<Seniorita> DeJ Loaf - Me U & Hennessy - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download "Me U & Hennessy" ft. Lil Wayne here: http://smarturl.it/MeUandHennessy Stream it on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/MUNHSpotify«
<dz0ny> .sporoci sasa84 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQbiR2gtyw0
<Seniorita> DeJ Loaf - Me U & Hennessy - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download "Me U & Hennessy" ft. Lil Wayne here: http://smarturl.it/MeUandHennessy Stream it on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/MUNHSpotify«
<CrazyLemon> aww.. me&u so sweet!
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/gyOxIcp.jpg
<idioterna> a to je na aww
<idioterna> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/zzCRZUH.jpg
<idioterna> obviously
<anny_> idioterna, nisi rekel, da moraš shujšati?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa?
<idioterna> se vedno porabim ful kalorij na dan
<anny_> zmanjšaj za 500
<idioterna> a vnos
<idioterna> k porabe ne morm
<anny_> ali povečaj porabo
<idioterna> aja ja to ni problem
<idioterna> mislm zdej je bl zivljenska situacija bla taka
<idioterna> da ni slo
<idioterna> suni je nardila un frdaman izpit za odgovornega projektanta
<anny_> aww
<jabuk> https://gfycat.com/EvergreenShoddyBanteng
<idioterna> tko da zdej sva oba ful bl frej
<idioterna> in spet ful vec kolesarim
<idioterna> 3-4 ure na dan
<anny_> čestitam
<idioterna> se kr pozna
<anny_> brez dvoma
<zdobbie> HEY
<zdobbie> HEY
<CrazyLemon> .yt hey hey show
<jabuk> https://youtube.com/devicesupport (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKY3scPIMd8 ♥0 ▶1,168,066
<CrazyLemon> what now
<zdobbie> .gif start over
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/10gG3B3dgWACxG/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .yt start over
<jabuk> https://youtube.com/devicesupport (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKY3scPIMd8 ♥0 ▶1,168,066
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> new api alert!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPC01RTF8lw
<Seniorita> The Office - Michael - You idiot! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Office - 5x17«
<anny_> privijte zvočnike
<anny_> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/
<Seniorita> You are an idiot
<Seniorita> »You are an idiot - Funny flash«
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> majkemi!
<anny_> nisi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42899#Comment_42899
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a je lijepa njihova?
<zdobbie> <freenode> ChanServ[#ubuntu-si] Pozdravljen/a na #ubuntu-si kanalu, če imaš vprašanje ga postavi, vendar ne pričakuj takojšnega odgovora, saj nismo vedno prisotni. Vprašanje lahko vedno postaviš tudi na https://ubuntu.si/forum :-)
<Seniorita> Ubuntu.si Forum
<zdobbie> kdo je to kompoziru?
<zdobbie> vejice!!
<zdobbie> kasneje.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Try Vocal, A Podcast Manager Designed For elementary OS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FUixpXTtJU0/try-vocal-podcast-manager-designed-for.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh.. čisto pozabu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie bole zmagal! :)
<pitastrudl> yo
<zdobbie> wat en pistazie!
<zdobbie> maaah, lih zamudu fleche finish
<zdobbie> meh
<zdobbie> valverdinho
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing 0.11.0 Released With Performance Improvements, Proper Conflict Detection  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RmAaMoQ2inc/syncthing-0110-released-with.html
<zdobbie> dz0ny: od kod radio terminal crpa komade?
<CrazyLemon> teh internet silly!
<zdobersek> like, youtubes?
<CrazyLemon> like youtube
<CrazyLemon> itunes
<CrazyLemon> all the tubes and tunes
<CrazyLemon> and clouds
<zdobersek> is it not illegal?
<CrazyLemon> is it?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM2RUVnTlvs
<Seniorita> Inside Amy Schumer - Football Town Nights - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A small-town high school's new football coach faces opposition after he implements a controversial code of conduct. Watch more Inside Amy Schumer: http://on....«
<idioterna> youtunes
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: wth, v Splitu sploh niso ulic zapiral
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoIQy_kOp2E
<Seniorita> Tour of Croatia 2015 HD - Stage 1 - FINAL 10 KILOMETERS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Full results: http://cyclinghub.tv/post?id=676 Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://twitter.com/lecyc...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so
<CrazyLemon> delno
<zdobbie> delno => niso
<CrazyLemon> so..tisti pas na katerem so kolesarji :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpMK-sPE6Ps
<Seniorita> ДТП на приморском шоссе 11 апреля - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<Seniorita> »11 Апреля при пробеге в 100 км, на обратном пути Муковоз вжался техническую полосу и срезал троих велосипедистов.. Один пострадал,. открытый перелом.. прилит...«
<CrazyLemon> glej od 1:00 naprej
<zdobbie> zakaj moram to gledat ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie moraš! takšna je resnica!
<msev_> a mogoče kdo ve a obstaja za xfce kakšen plugin za search da maš v panelu search za datoteke, da samo vpišeš notri in išče po vseh datotekah?
<msev_> podoben kot catfish samo da bi bil integriran v panel
<idioterna> dunno, kde ma za to nepomuk
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: SuperTuxKart 0.9 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/anYYfqW8Vto/supertuxkart-0-9-released
<zdobbie> I've poked a nerve he'll slap me like the whale
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: finish it!
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<msev_> pa kaj je tem bingašem da nimajo aerial slik Slovenije :(
<jabuk> Continuing a presentation after a critical bug http://tclhost.com/ywbSvP7.gif
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kje pri roki ze preizkuseno validacijo za +386 stevilke? :>
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobersek> u hackin' m8?
<Sky[x]> kaj?
<Sky[x]> men kdo kej? :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://regex101.com/
<Seniorita> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Seniorita> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sigurno ze kje kej obstaja sam najdt je treba :)
<zdobersek> !g phone number country code regex slovakia
<dz0ny> \+?386\d{8}
<Seniorita> javascript - Expression regular for check phone numbers at word ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25655788/expression-regular-for-check-phone-numbers-at-word-level
<Sky[x]> ceprov tole zgleda cist bad ass :)
<Sky[x]> https://github.com/giggsey/libphonenumber-for-php
<Seniorita> giggsey/libphonenumber-for-php · GitHub
<Seniorita> »libphonenumber-for-php - PHP version of Google's phone number handling library«
<zdobersek> PHP?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sej nv a bi sam za slo dal al celo evropo :)
<dz0ny> lol rly
<Sky[x]> php jp
<zdobersek> :'/
<Sky[x]> za celo ovropo bi mogu dat grrr :>
<sasa84> helou miške ;)
<zdobersek> heyaaa
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQbiR2gtyw0
<Seniorita> DeJ Loaf - Me U & Hennessy - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download "Me U & Hennessy" ft. Lil Wayne here: http://smarturl.it/MeUandHennessy Stream it on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/MUNHSpotify«
<sasa84> zdobersek: grrrrrr
<sasa84> ;)
<Sky[x]> zajebana tale skripta za stevilke validirat :)
<Sky[x]> http://giggsey.com/libphonenumber/index.php?phonenumber=040345185&country=SI&language=&region=
<Seniorita> libphonenumber Demo
<Seniorita> »Example of libphonenumber-for-php«
<Sky[x]> vse ti pove :) hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a vidiš kako te ignorira..biatch!
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: Out of Country Format from FR <-- tale je narobe
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: kako pa bi moglo biti?
<lynxlynxlynx> v dvojicah
<lynxlynxlynx> francozi imajo drugačen številski sistem in jim tripleti delajo težave pri razumevanju
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je recimo 85 = 4x20+5, kar bi se dalo slišat tudi drugače
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> pomoj bom kr ta library uporabi za validirat stevilke
<Sky[x]> nism se se odlocu po katerem nacinu nej validiram :)
<dz0ny> ž
<dz0ny> ž
<dz0ny> ž
<lynxlynxlynx> Ž
<dz0ny> syslog_reset -l dz0ny -p spalnica12
<dz0ny> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš grad al kaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> prvo nadstropje druga spalnica :)
<CrazyLemon> https://humboldt.craigslist.org/rvs/4986649886.html
<Seniorita> Imperial II-class Star Destroyer
<Seniorita> »Selling a slightly used Imperial II-class Star Destroyer. Previously (slightly) owned by a navigator of a spice freighter, this vessel has been sitting on my moisture farm and needs to be removed...«
<zdobersek> ajde, mone
<zdobersek> na kterem SLO kanalu predvajajo reklamo za pametno vodo?
<CrazyLemon> depends
<CrazyLemon> kako pametna pa je voda?
<zdobersek> nekje med limono in wikipedio
<CrazyLemon> so basically.. pretty smart either way
<zdobersek> ... said the lemon
<CrazyLemon> lemon tudi pravi da bo jutri končno dobil dres!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> to je ze prejsnji teden pel
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak je prišlo do napake v proizvodnji in so morali še enkrat hlače printat
<zdobersek> a so premejhne naredl
<dz0ny> zdobersek: naprintal so neki druzga po pomoti gor
<dz0ny> haxor
<dz0ny> hodor
<zdobersek> Fedora
<zdobersek> Kubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Hey,
<CrazyLemon> I would like to ask about advertising options on your site. I consider to advertise free online course with Microsoft Azure. Im interested in sponsored article / promotion in Social Media (f.e posts on Facebook / Tweets) and promotion via RSS.
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for your time and im look forward hearing from you soon
<CrazyLemon> no..he wont be hearing from me soon
<yang> Na Marijuana marsu 10x vec udelezencev kot na Anti-TTIP
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: si vidu msg od enga poljaka?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. kaj pravi?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Hey,
<sasa84> I would like to ask about advertising options on your site. I consider to advertise free online course with Microsoft Azure. Im interested in sponsored article / promotion in Social Media (f.e posts on Facebook / Tweets) and promotion via RSS.
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 go for it!
<sasa84> Dear Peter. we are soooo sorry ... but no. have a nice day, sasa ? :P
<zdobersek> zakaj ste taki :/
<yang> sasa84: ce ti placa zakaj ne ?
<sasa84> zdobersek:  :(
<yang> tej Zobozdravniki so pa res pohlepni, moj me naroci samo enkrat letno, pa jamrajo, da imajo prelo casa, pa da jim znizujejo place
<yang> itak so pa vecinoma vsi privatniki
<anny_> yo
<zdobersek> yo
<zdobersek> bro
<anny_> sis
<sasa84> yo
<CrazyLemon> sup nigas
 * sasa84 povoha CrazyLemon
<sasa84> *Å¡nof Å¡nof*
<zdobersek> sasa84: ATTACKE!
<zdobersek> bitebitebitebitebitebitebite
<sasa84> zdobersek: CrazyLemon bi mogu it pod tuška :(
 * sasa84 povoha zdobersek *Å¡nof Å¡nof*
<sasa84> mmm, zdobbie diška :D
<zdobersek> lololololol
<anny_> krejzi, si pil?
<idioterna> yang: sej to je prov
<idioterna> yang: ttip je krneki
<idioterna> da je marihuana prepovedana pa sam elite hocjo
<idioterna> kleni slovenci smo zmer spostoval vsako rozco!
<jabuk> When the intern defeats the sales guy arguments during a meeting http://tclhost.com/4QuYuc7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny__ pil!
<CrazyLemon> mleko z okusom vanilije
<upd> http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2015/21apr_lyrids2015/
<Seniorita> Earth Day Meteor Shower - NASA Science
<Seniorita> »At the end of a day devoted to Earth, people can look to the heavens for a beautiful shower of Lyrid meteors.«
<upd> !help
<anny__> je bila pa hudičevo močna vanilija
<Sky[x]> jo jo
<anny__> jou
<anny__> bro
<anny__> zakaj vidim dva napsy-ja
<Sky[x]> lol
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-23
<yang> Kolesarstvo in erektilna disfunkcija RSLO1 0930
<LorD_DDooM> Če bo spet ponovitev lanskoletne drame "70% odstotkov kolesarjev ima probleme tam doli. Klinično testirano", poj je brezveze sploh gledat.
<zdobbie> mislim, da je na radiu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6314/predogled-sporocila
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42901#Comment_42901
<slax0r> morning
<CrazyLemon> o/
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJxCFa8YmbQ&hl=en-GB&gl=AU
<Seniorita> The best caller ever (The Atheist Experience) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The best caller ever. Credit: Atheist Experience http://www.atheist-experience.com/ 01/07/07 #482«
<zdobersek> slo-tech much?
<napsy_> veery very much
<dz0ny> idioterna: si kdaj uporabljal graylog? poznaš kako alternativo
<idioterna> nism se stestiru
<idioterna> mam pa na todo ze ene tri mesce
<dz0ny> idioterna: sigh ravno contemplating writing one :>
<napsy_> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<idioterna> dz0ny: a se enga?
<dz0ny> go+rocksdb+syslog only
<dz0ny> papertrail is fine sam preveč stane
<dz0ny> also no gzip overdata
<dz0ny> graylog je slow in v zacetku pokur 600mb rama
<dz0ny> java pac
<idioterna> mnja
<zdobersek> lolzies
<zdobersek> why not php?
<idioterna> hm z go bi se kr dal nardit ja
<idioterna> a better syslog replacement
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/papertrail/remote_syslog2 bl mislim v kombinaciji z tem
<Seniorita> papertrail/remote_syslog2 · GitHub
<Seniorita> »remote_syslog2 - To install, see "Releases" tab. Self-contained daemon for reading local files and emitting remote syslog (without using local syslogd).«
<dz0ny> sam agregator rabim :)
<idioterna> aha ja
<dz0ny> pa zdej k docker podpira syslog bo kr uproabno krkol zna skupaj povezat stvari
<CrazyLemon> http://openness.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/21/microsoft-debian-8-linuxfest/
<Seniorita> Join Microsoft to celebrate Debian 8 at LinuxFest Northwest | Microsoft Openness Blog
<Seniorita> »During the LinuxFest "Welcome Debian 8: Aptly Cloud Aptitude" session, we'll discuss Debian 8 and how the cloud can bring Debian projects to hyperscale.«
<zdobbie> .gif it's a trap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/XYCHHBtZxfmAU/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> its not
<CrazyLemon> it just defacement
<CrazyLemon> its*
<CrazyLemon> MS got hacked
<napsy_> doma pri Ballmer residence ze poka po sivih :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Official Ubuntu 15.04 ‘Vivid Vervet’ T-Shirt Now Available to Buy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AWN-vtL5EE4/ubuntu-t-shirt-vivid-vervet-1504
<msev_> dz0ny, a  je možn v aplikaciji ki uporablja "libchamplain" za prikaz zemljevidov, nekako uporabit google maps :)
<msev_> ta "uri_format" bi potreboval za google maps :)
<msev_> ker mi bing maps zj ne pokriva več par velikih mest v Sloveniji in mi gre na živce :)
<jabuk> when something I’ve done a million times before suddenly doesn’t work http://i.imgur.com/HYGCRyr.gif
<dz0ny> msev_: has no idea what are you talking about :)
<dz0ny> msev_: predlagam da vprašaš avtorja
<msev_> darn
<msev_> noče k je preveč pošten glede licenc hehe
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> rečeš mu da mora user sam poskrbet za to
<dz0ny> sej bi za bing isto moral
<dz0ny> razen če nima posebnega dogovora
<msev_> noče :)
<dz0ny> anti-google the n :)
<msev_> ta bing je res crap, nevem kko je lahko microsoft tako malomarn do nas slovencev
<jabuk> when the client tells us he wants a website “similar to Facebook” http://ljdchost.com/pxSk749.gif
<msev_> da niti nemorejo met aerial mape cele slovenije mislm no jao
<jabuk> when I’m randomly called on in a meeting to explain code I never wrote http://ljdchost.com/c51YEoM.gif
<dz0ny> msev_: ja cela notranjska pod bohinj spada
<dz0ny> utter fail
<msev_> lol
<msev_> pa sm jim zatežiu pol so pa še poslabšal zadevo
<msev_> tko da sm si sam kriu hehe
<dz0ny> in pol te podatke vzame Å¡e facebook
<dz0ny> in ni občine loška dolina,cerknica,bloke ampak bohinj
<dz0ny> in pol bi radi oni neke biznis se Å¡li
<dz0ny> later :)
<msev_> ja res
<msev_> polom od njih
<msev_> viking dela na ta način
<msev_> pač lahko pridobi tajle, sam za mwp k ma kot backend libchamplain pa nemore na ta način pridobit hehe
<msev_> meh vse je delal zj so mi pa pokvarl bingovci
<upd> http://osdir.com/ml/libchamplain-list/2010-12/msg00001.html
<Seniorita> libchamplain-list - Re: A potentially unpopular question... - msg#00001 - Recent Discussion OSDir.com
<upd> moral bi preuredit par vrstic, pa zgenerirat pravi link za google maps, z long lat
<msevph> Pretezko zame :)
<msevph> Ker nerazumem :)
<slax0r> svn > git
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<dz0ny> !!not
<slax0r> false false not = yes?
<msevph> Dzony je github zvezda
<dz0ny> github ma tud svn
<dz0ny> :)
<msevph> Much followers very wow
<dz0ny> rly
<dz0ny> i could care less
<msevph> Like a true boss
<slax0r> se github se strinja, svn > git
<msevph> Lol
<msev_> verjetn bi blo tuki treba kj spremenit he he https://github.com/stronnag/mwptools/blob/e2857214b91cfa7e47e2f1bd18450d0bf28c0413/mwp/mapsources.vala
<Seniorita> mwptools/mapsources.vala at e2857214b91cfa7e47e2f1bd18450d0bf28c0413 · stronnag/mwptools · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mwptools - planner and tools for multiwii nav«
<slax0r> ugh
<slax0r> ker indent na koncu
<msev_> ja antiggogle fan je tist
<msev_> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> ma vrž stran pa uporabi osm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2576-1: usb-creator vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2576-1/
<msev_> lynxlynxlynx, če nima satelitske slike osm :D
<msev_> drgač je kul
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L-zW7nDUIEY/ubuntu-15-04-download-new-features
<msevph> A gnome 3.16 se ni pripravljen kot ppa za v ubuntu 14.04?
<msevph> A kdaj bo?
<msevph> Lol
<msevph> Zakaj ce za arch dela nemorejo zapakirat za ubuntu :)
<msevph> Zakaj je treba cakat in cakat :)
<CrazyLemon> zato ker breaka shitloads of stuff?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti govoriš za ubuntu gnome
<msevph> Activities bi si zamenjal z "gnomenujem"
<msevph> Da bi mel bolj podoben cinnamonu :), pa "dash to dock" to je plan pol k pride ppa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2576-2: usb-creator vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2576-2/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 7 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4cZa1c4NIEo/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-04
<zdobersek> kuga je pa denes pihalu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 22°C @23.04.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% južni veter 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:11, Kulminacija: 10:58:26, Sončni zahod: 17:56:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 56min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Available For Download, See What`s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KnESDlrSdJA/ubuntu-1504-available-for-download-see.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2577-1: wpa_supplicant vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2577-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo je Ubuntu 15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6315/na-voljo-je-ubuntu-15-04
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE 15.04 Released, First Version As An Official Ubuntu Flavor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JyjNxpz9Yoc/ubuntu-mate-1504-released-first-version.html
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> 15.04!
<zdobbie> wat en surprise
<yang> na sumofus lahko preberete kako hugo boss izkorisca delavce v turciji
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je hugo boss
<CrazyLemon> he's the boss obviously
<idioterna> un k dela une obleke se mi zdi
<idioterna> pa cigarete mogoce
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> don't care
<idioterna> nimam nc z njim
<idioterna> ocitno ne podpiram njegovega izkoriscanja
<zdobbie> ffs no
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Flavors Ready For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sIJ8nzih0AY/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-flavors-ready.html
<zdobbie> spet mamo obtozence v parlamentu
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> je v sluzbo prsu?
<zdobbie> ne verjamem
<zdobbie> ampak baje bo tko sam do avgusta
<zdobbie> pol bo spet parlament cist ko solza
<upd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0h28jsxxo88a5ob/Screenshot%20from%202015-04-23%2019_26_43.png
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot from 2015-04-23 19_26_43.png
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/un3MuET.gif
<dz0ny> gnome is still nicer http://i.imgur.com/zsjLU9m.png
<zdobersek> wat en fan
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo party?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie right now! party is right now!
<CrazyLemon> are you having fun?!?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: so I guess I wasn't invited
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sorry..but you are a debian guy so doesnt matter right?
<zdobbie> Ubuntu feeds off of it, you ignorant rot
<upd> sej jaz bom tud pobrisal ta ubuntu, 1,5gb rama pa dual core 1.6gh 8gb ssd, se mi zdi da bi moralo biti čist dovolj za linux, tako pa šteka vse
<upd> packet manager, je sive barve 1 minuto vsakič ko kliknem gumb, chromium niti ne dohaja ko napišem google.si vse črke razmeče, youtube šteka na 360p
<upd> pa še polno enga sranja nameče gor
<upd> učasih, ko je windows delal počasi, je bil linux v prednosti, si ga namestil, je lavfal vse super, zdej je pa isto požrešen kot win
<napsy__> cer
<dz0ny> si nalije kupico piva
<zdobersek> wat en klasse
<CrazyLemon> kupico?
<zdobersek> KRIGL
<zdobersek> kupice so za vino!
<dz0ny> am tako http://www.first-magazine.net/wp-content/themes/mimbo2.2/images/dartington_barexcellence_barbeer_tu1465p.jpg
<dz0ny> .aptf ffi.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib64ffi-dev [not amd64],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib32ffi-dev [not i386],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/include/ecl/ffi.h > ecl
<dz0ny> .yt aurora running
<jabuk> https://youtube.com/devicesupport (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKY3scPIMd8 ♥0 ▶1,598,225
<CrazyLemon> you are so gentle!
<CrazyLemon> slovenija!
<dz0ny> .yt AURORA Running
<jabuk> AURORA - Running With The Wolves (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlm2iMsYM2Q
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: slovenija?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. jabuk bi ponavadi nekaj odgovoril na random :)
<CrazyLemon> its a test case
<dz0ny> aja lol
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhXTW70lV6A
<Seniorita> Rusvelo rider thinks he won the sprint with 1 lap to go - Tour of Croatia 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Full results: Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://twitter.com/lecyclinghub Watch more Cycling here: ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes sploh nisem gledal ker sem pozabu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol bogi
<dz0ny> http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/kultur/rockpalast/videos/av/videounpluggedauroraaksneshunting100.html
<Seniorita> Video: Unplugged: Aurora Aksnes - "Hunting" : Rockpalast: Eurosonic Festival 2015 vom 09.02.2015 - WDR Fernsehen
<Seniorita> »Unplugged: Aurora Aksnes - "Hunting"«
<dz0ny> also sooo young, born 1996
<CrazyLemon> jail bait!
<dz0ny> 19?
<zdobbie> Kump sprinta pa tko, da ga je cez celo cesto
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Desktop To Eventually Switch To Snappy Packages By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LB9hn8E-OhE/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<msevph_> Zanimiv,  a pol to pomen da bos lazje dobil novejsi software v starejsih izdajah ubuntuja
<msevph_> Pac od dolocene izdaje naprej (ko bo to uvedeno)
<CrazyLemon> starejših ne.. ker verjetno ne bo backportano :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja :)
<msevph_> Ja od tiste izdaje k bo uvedeno
<msevph_> A nebojo portal v lts, loh bi hehe
<dz0ny> deb2snappy mas
<dz0ny> lahko poganajs softwer iz leta 2010 ce ti pase
<msevph_> Pretty cool
<msevph_> Pol bojo s temu mocno konkuriral archu? Bo clovk lahko takoj ko bo kj vn prslo naredu snappy package?
<msevph_> A lahko to pricakujemo al ne?
<dz0ny> msevph_: da
<dz0ny> po novem po ubuntu izdaja
<dz0ny> snappy je pa k en vm ki ma isti kernel
<dz0ny> chroot on steroid rly
<dz0ny> tko kot docker
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn-NsWRtaSY
<Seniorita> Kenichi Ebina Performs an Epic Matrix- Style Martial Arts Dance - America's Got Talent - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You've never seen dancing done like this! From his head fall to his Matrix-style moves, Kenichi Ebina will blow your mind! » Subscribe: http://full.sc/IlBBvK...«
<msevph_> Cool stuff dzony
<upd> a unga si vidu k govori
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1inR2b7PS5M
<Seniorita> Marc Métral and his talking dog Wendy wow the judges | Audition Week 1 | Britain's Got Talent 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »See more from Britain's Got Talent at http://itv.com/talent The Judges are left open-mouthed when Marc Métral introduces his talking dog Miss Wendy. "Congrat...«
<upd> ah k sem mislu da bo psa imel ha
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-24
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> aloha
<yang> hawaii
<slax0r> ALOHAnet?
<Sky[x]> aloha je blo neki kar je blo prvo pri wi fi ce se ne motim,  na pamet pomoj protokol :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @24.04.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severnik 0.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:01:50, Kulminacija: 11:01:09, Sončni zahod: 18:00:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 58min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> kasna je napoved za drug tedn od torka - cetrtka? :P
<zdobersek> jebeno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150424_093546.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ^jebeno right!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a pol si ti Lipovc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne to je sosed
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> .apt libreoffice
<jabuk> libreoffice-core {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-common {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-canzeley-client {vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-calc {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-base-drivers {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-base-core {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-base {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice-accessodf {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libreoffice {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<napsy_> alright
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu.si na cesti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6316/ubuntu-si-na-cesti
<zdobersek> :'/
<napsy_> ehlo
<zdobersek> a rabi stran hosting?
<napsy_> kdo?
<zdobersek> napsy_: ubuntu.si
<napsy_> aja ubuntu ma zdj sstemd po novem
<zdobersek> jebeno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a nimamo hostinga?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ste na cesti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'd laugh
<CrazyLemon> but its not funny!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ... he laughingly said
<CrazyLemon> laughingly - word of the day?
<zdobersek> month!
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<anny_> o miškoti
<napsy_> o hai
<idioterna> zdravo
<Matthai> hmm, a je kdo že kdaj zaganjal live USB v VirtualBoxu?
<Matthai> tukaj so neka navodila: http://wire.less.dk/?p=139
<Seniorita> How to boot from USB in virtualbox on Ubuntu : wire.less.dk
<Matthai> samo problem je, ker je ime naprave /dev/sda1
<Matthai> a se da z UUIDji?
<Matthai> ker ne morem vedeti kateri /dev bo moj USB disk
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to problem
<idioterna> sej live bootstrap poisce taprav disk
<Matthai> če imam več usvb diskov vtaknjenih v mašino
<Matthai> tukaj v bistvu mapiraš fizičen device na virtualnega
<anny_> s katerim ukazom dobim telefonsko Å¡tevilko kartice?
<idioterna> kere kartice?
<idioterna> sim?
<idioterna> mislm da sim kartica ne ve svoje stevilke
<idioterna> telekom ti na tvoj IMSI obesi stevilko
<idioterna> lahko sms posljes enmu k ga poznas
<idioterna> pa ti pove
<anny_> :)
<slax0r> $a = &b; ali $a =& $b?
<idioterna> kaj bi pa rad dosegu pa ker jezik je to?
<slax0r> PHP
<slax0r> ni vprasanje kaj dosezt
<slax0r> ampak kam dat reference operator
<slax0r> parser don't care
<slax0r> I care
<Matthai> anny_, na SIM kartici ni tvoje telefonske
<Matthai> je IMSI, pa CCID
<Matthai> telefonsko pa operater v HLR registru poveže s tvojim IMSI
<idioterna> slax0r: ja ne pol si narobe napisu
<idioterna> v prvi varianti ni $ pred b
<slax0r> je je, vedno je
<idioterna> ja, sam ti ga nis napisu :)
<idioterna> 11:29< slax0r> $a = &b; ali $a =& $b?
<slax0r> aja, ups
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> zato mi ni blo cist jasn :)
<slax0r> nism opazu, sorry
<slax0r> sam ravno se pogovarjam na ##php, pravijo da je $obj1 = &$obj2; za backward compatibility z PHP4...now we don't want that, do we?
<slax0r> PHP avtomatsko referencira objekte
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> no we don't want php
<slax0r> that we do
<slax0r> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9x4d0coxe0fdczp/Screenshot%202015-04-24%2012.17.12.png?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-04-24 12.17.12.png
<slax0r> we have a convert :D
<napsy_> ka pa je prej mel?
<dz0ny> windows
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<zdobersek> wind
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> AL ALBA VINECERO
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7G_nlbCIAEoYw-.png
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> pa pojdimo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont do it
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2571-1: Firefox vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2571-1/
<anny_> same luknje vsepovsod
<CrazyLemon> a hole here a hole there a hole everywhere!
<anny_> sam tiste ni, ki bi jo rabil
<CrazyLemon> wormhole ?
<anny_> http://goo.gl/MkWstc
 * CrazyLemon ne mara short urljev
<anny_> dz0ny pa ne mara dolgih
<anny_> bomo našli srednjo pot?
<dz0ny> a?
 * dz0ny da plusek CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> anny_ dz0ny tudi ne mara short urljev
<anny_> km khm
<anny_> bodo pa dolgi
<dz0ny> sej sam + dodaš urlju
<dz0ny> pa je dolg :)
<CrazyLemon> too much work :)
<anny_> preveč komplikacij
<anny_> lažje je preganjat nove tekače :)
<_1_ravi> any girl
<CrazyLemon> anny_ is a girl
<CrazyLemon> so hot
<_1_ravi> really??
<_1_ravi> (L):)
<CrazyLemon> really
<_1_ravi> anny where r u??
<_1_ravi> :D
<anny_> dej b
<anny_> ga brcni
<anny_> pa sebe ne pozabi
<_1_ravi> bhnchod
<_1_ravi> ma ni lodi
<CrazyLemon> _1_ravi she said she really likes you
<anny_> jaja, tolk ko tebe
<anny_> to ni zmenkarski portal in jaz sem oddana
<dz0ny> lol, what is going on here
<anny_> krejzi ga serje
<_1_ravi> lol
<CrazyLemon> _1_ravi she would like to talk to you on private
 * anny_ kicks CrazyLemon somewhere where it hurts
<_1_ravi> :'(:'(:'(
<CrazyLemon> shin? :/
<anny_> žlička
<_1_ravi> bbyye madarchodo
<anny_> zeh no
<anny_> ko govorimo o luknjah
<anny_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/foto-in-video-to-je-razdejanje-ki-so-ga-storilci-pustili-po-spektakularnem-ropu.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: To je razdejanje, ki so ga storilci pustili po spektakularnem ropu draguljev
<Seniorita> »Metropolitanska policija je objavila fotografije kaosa, ki so ga za seboj pustili roparji, ko so kot v kakšnem filmu izpraznili domnevno najbolj varen mestni trezor in odnesli skoraj 300 milijonov evrov vreden plen. Policija je v javnost posredovala tudi posnetke nadzornih kamer in za informacije o storilcih ponudila denarno nagrado.«
<yang> v kateri drzavi ?
<yang> pr nas ne morjo nc ukrast kar bi blo vredno 300 miljonov, tok velkih podjetih ni vec pa fabrik
<anny_> London
<anny_> ki je pokrit s kamerami, haha
<idioterna> v zlicko brcas?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> kr impresivno
<idioterna> no sej si je posteno zasluzu
<anny_> res si je
<yang> https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030%2752.5%22N+73%C2%B003%2733.2%22E/@33.5157505,73.0609817,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sem si zaslužil?
<idioterna> za zajebavanje
<anny_> daješ bedaste namige fukfehtarjem
<CrazyLemon> well.. freedom of speech anyone? :D
<anny_> kdor hoče vroče fotke, naj gre na Fejstbukov twoo in te zadeve
<anny_> freedom of speech se konča pri svobodi drugega
<CrazyLemon> drugega?
<idioterna> moji.
<idioterna> js mam vroce fotke drugac
<idioterna> tale recimo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/evakuirana-buca.jpg
<idioterna> al pa https://bou.si/pic/hot-steel-disc.jpg
<slax0r> show me moar!
<upd> in kolikšen del buče zavzema para 90% ?
<idioterna> upd: joj, sam enkrat sm racunu
<idioterna> pa sm 2 dni rabu
<idioterna> kr tezka naloga je
<idioterna> k ni dost da numericno resis, mors analiticno
<upd> lol ok
<idioterna> mislm sej ce redno to racunas gre kr hitr
<idioterna> sam js ze zlo dolg nism nc
<upd> http://forum.kvarkadabra.net/viewtopic.php?t=3315
<Seniorita> vprašanje I.Kuščerja - izpit iz toplote - Kvarkadabra forum
<yang> slax0r: http://img.rtvslo.si/upload/zabava/vanja-nin-mar.jpg
<slax0r> MOAR!!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oh but I did
<yang> kaj je bla una serija konec 80ih "beverly hills..."
<yang> aha sem nasel
<napsy_> oh yea
<napsy_> podalsan vikend
<anny_> lp
<slax0r> mja, niti ne
<slax0r> jodlari nimajo praznika :(
<napsy_> verdant nochmal
<zdobersek> slax0r: oni so bli okupatorji ;)
<zdobersek> https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030'52.5%22N+73%C2%B003'33.2%22E/@33.5117431,73.0558748,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<slax0r> sam mam pa potem naslednji teden dopust
<slax0r> \o//
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobersek> (05:54:52 AM) slax0r: \o//
<zdobersek> are you _that_ excited?
<slax0r> yes!
<slax0r> k grem nabavljat pohistvo za mancave
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 31.km JZ od IZOLE @24/04/2015 14:52:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.37+N,+13.34+E
<zdobersek> who's the lucky man?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DRZ SE
<napsy_> oh ah
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Missing libgcrypt11 Causing Spotify, Brackets And Other Apps Not To Work / Install In Ubuntu 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JgO4GXVGDYc/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Will You Upgrade to Ubuntu 15.04? [Poll]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tmHRqp7EsXo/upgrade-to-ubuntu-1504-poll
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 28.km JZ od IZOLE @24/04/2015 17:34:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.4+N,+13.36+E
<CrazyLemon> 28km, 31km zakaj ne napišejo italija pa je
<upd> JANÅ A JANÅ A WOHOO
<idioterna> a so ga se enkrat obsodl
<upd> končno so dobil pamet po 5 letih mučenja po zapravljenih miljonov, pa desettisoče listov, so ugotovil, da če ni kaznivega dejanja ni kazni hahahah
<idioterna> sej je kaznivo dejanje
<idioterna> sej so ga dokazal
<upd> očitno ne če je zunaj haha
<idioterna> niso pravilno vodil postopka
<idioterna> tko da je prov da je zunaj
<idioterna> zdej morjo se enkrat od zacetka, pravilno
<idioterna> se vedno pa velja da se mu je po sprejemu podkupnine nepojasnjeno bistveno povecalo premozenje
<idioterna> kako je kdo loh tak butl da gre na cash kupt volvota pol k je dobu dirty money men ne bo nikol jasno
<upd> to od kje se mu je povečalo premoženje je že druga stvar kot patria
<idioterna> ne ni
<idioterna> to je ful pomemben podatek
<upd> mogoče je pa od urške :D
<idioterna> ja pol pa nej rece da je od urske
<idioterna> pa bo urska pokazala od kje je
<idioterna> sej ni tezko
<upd> no bojo že ugotovil od kje je
<idioterna> ja sej ze vejo
<idioterna> od valterja
<idioterna> sam pac ce je postopek nezakonit pol te ne smejo zapret
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 48.km JZ od IZOLE @24/04/2015 19:28:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.26+N,+13.19+E
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne bodo
<dz0ny> ker vejo da so blamažo nardil
<idioterna> ne bodo kaj?
<zdobersek> ne bodo bili
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Flavors Now Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xN9Bb4efw_Y/ubuntu-mate-1504-download-flavors
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-25
<upd> :)
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 4.km SV od KRANJSKE GORE @25/04/2015 07:51:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+13.84+E
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .yt towkio reflection
<jabuk> Towkio - Reflection https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrvrK5xzmWI
<zdobbie> kje ste/niste!
<R33D3M33R_> pozdrav, a je kdo že uspešno izvedel dist-upgrade iz 14.10 na 15.04 (v konzoli)?
<dz0ny> is on 15.10
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> so hip so cool
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_ kaj čakaš??
<CrazyLemon> napiši novico o 15.04!
<R33D3M33R_> ja ja, bom no
<CrazyLemon> že en dan zamujaš!
<R33D3M33R_> včeraj sem bil na openway :P
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> no med predavanji bi lahk komot spisal novico! :>
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
<Guest36010> vau ...
<Guest36010> wtf?
<dz0ny> Guest36010: si pozabil geslo?
<Guest36010> ne, v bistvu sem začasno zaklenjen ven, ker je povezava enih parkrat padla
<R33D3M33R> no končno :)
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32461019
<Seniorita> Nepal earthquake: Hundreds die, many feared trapped - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Hundreds of people are confirmed to have died as a powerful earthquake rocks Nepal, with the figure expected to rise.«
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/lumberjack-nago.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kubuntu 15.04 prinaša velike spremembe  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6317/kubuntu-15-04-prinasa-velike-spremembe
<R33D3M33R> evo CrazyLemon, a si srečen? :P
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e sliko sem dodal :)
<yang> As you are probably already aware of, Debian 8.0 "jessie", is just a few
<yang> hours away from becoming the next stable release.
<idioterna> :systemd:
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zelo! še posebej zato ker si prvič v novico tudi sliko dodal :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/kitajske-oblasti-napovedale-vojno-pogrebnemu-striptizu.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Kitajske oblasti napovedale vojno pogrebnemu striptizu
<Seniorita> »Kitajske oblasti so napovedale vojno pogrebnemu striptizu, s čimer se želijo postaviti po robu praksi angažiranja erotičnih plesalk in striptizet na pogrebih. S takšnimi nastopi namreč družina k zadnjemu sprevodu za pokojnim želi pritegniti čim več ljudi.«
<CrazyLemon> fckin bastards
<CrazyLemon> they took the fun out of funeral
<idioterna> so, eral?
<CrazyLemon> i guess so
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the duff
<jabuk> DUFF: Dezurni bajs (2015) 101 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (9,409 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> A high school senior instigates a social pecking order revolution after finding out that she has been labeled the DUFF - Designated Ugly Fat Friend - by her prettier, more popular counterparts.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi852340249/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1666801/
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_IYrltqYrU
<Seniorita> Mr Show - I'll Marry Your Stupid Ass - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From Season 4.«
<idioterna> not really my type of comedy
<idioterna> http://thedailyshow.cc.com/extended-interviews/1swywc/exclusive-neil-degrasse-tyson-extended-interview je ful bols
<Seniorita> Exclusive - Neil deGrasse Tyson Extended Interview Video - April 23, 2015 - The Daily Show | Comedy Central
<Seniorita> »Astrophysicist Neil deGrasse Tyson explains why he won't be signing up to live on Mars, shares his excitement at the growing popularity of science, answers the question Batman vs. Superman, and discuses his show "StarTalk."«
<zdobbie> wat en wasteday
<idioterna> ma kr nice dan je bil
<idioterna> bom uploadu
 * CrazyLemon was a grill master for a half a day
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predlagaš kakšno WP bootstrap temo? andreju je dolgčas :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67cMet52mL4
<Seniorita> The Imposter - Trailer (HD) (Frederic Bourdin) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://TrailerObsessed.com A gripping thriller straight out of real life, THE IMPOSTER is an original film experience that walks the razor's edge between tru...«
<zdobbie> to smo mnde ze gledal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/spring-saturday
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Verite - Weekend.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ni to kao based on true story?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mhm
<zdobbie> .yt the imposter every frame a painting
<jabuk> The Imposter (2012) - Looking into the Lens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TnU80idDA
<CrazyLemon> TV mi je crknu!
<zdobbie> jeba!
<zdobbie> zdej pa naus mogu gledat TdC
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh8UrfkSL8M
<Seniorita> Adi Smolar (Bognedaj, da bi crknu televizor) - Bognedaj, da bi crknu televizor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Izvajalci: Adi Smolar in Leteči potepuhi Album: Bognedaj, da bi crknu televizor Leto: 1995 1. Bognedaj, da bi crknu televizor 2. Eks za ex-ljubico 3. Zlo poč...«
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> but!
<CrazyLemon> dobu bom nov tv..for free
<zdobbie> a od SiOLa?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: if it's free, YOU are the product
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie idc i just want something new
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: the bike?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie are you offering me a brand new bike? coz the answer is yes i'll take it
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/09/fliz-rider-537x383.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you dont need to convince me..i said i'll take it
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: meeeh
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-26
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: !!!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> a se kej prpravla
<CrazyLemon> neki se ja
<CrazyLemon> http://vreme.space.si/panoramske_kamere.php?id=186
<Seniorita> Panoramska kamera za kraj Letališče Portorož - Vzhod :: Vreme.space.si
<Seniorita> »Lokalne vremenske informacije«
<CrazyLemon> al je pa samo slabo postavljena kamera
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh, a apt-get res ne zna sam poiskat odvisnežev pri odstranjevanju paketov?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e autoremove dela samo napol
<yang> aptitude is your friend
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Indicator SysMonitor Tool Is Now Available for 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kmqsl5k0m4M/indicator-sysmonitor-updated-available-for-15-04
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to, da je frontend, ne verjamem, da je kaj bolj sposoben
<yang> dobro resolva soodvisnosti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cle: Ventilator skoraj z "polno hitrostjo" po "standby"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6318/ventilator-skoraj-z-polno-hitrostjo-po-standby
<anny_> kaj dogaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> apt je bogi
<R33D3M33R> evo, danes sem dal wheezy -> jessie brez težav kar preko apt-get :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: če namestiš ročno
<dz0ny> potem pade pod dselec rule
<dz0ny> ker si to ročno zahtebal
<dz0ny> zahteval
<lynxlynxlynx> govoriš o sirotah?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> recmo da ročno namestiš -dev paket
<dz0ny> tega autoremove ne bo odstranil
<dz0ny> sam primer dajem
<dz0ny> lahko bi tud vlc ročno namestil
<lynxlynxlynx> to naj bi znal samo aptitude, ampak ni važno
<dz0ny> autoremove dela sam za meta pakete
<lynxlynxlynx> install 1 -> 12 deps, remove 1 -> 5
<dz0ny> mozno
<dz0ny> mogoče dep tree nardi
<dz0ny> mas neki za pat tud
<lynxlynxlynx> to je bilo v isti seji
<dz0ny> --select-unrelated al neki ztakega
<R33D3M33R> apt-mark auto ime_paketa
<lynxlynxlynx> take osnove so delale v smgl že 2004
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pa tle dve najbolj mainstream distribuciji ...
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a to boš zdej nixos promoviral :>?
<lynxlynxlynx> tam Å¡e nisem sprobal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/25/dan-fredinburg-dead_n_7143770.html
<Seniorita> Dan Fredinburg, Google Executive, Killed On Mount Everest After Nepal Earthquake
<Seniorita> »Dan Fredinburg, a Google executive, was killed on Mount Everest in an avalanche triggered by the massive, 7.8 magnitude earthquake that rocked Nepal on Saturday. At least 17 climbers died on the mountain.Fredinburg's sister confirmed his death in...«
<yang> R33D3M33R_: jaz bom pocakal za wheezy->jessie upgrade se nekaj casa, po izidu najdejo se kaksne buge ponavadi.
<yang> ceprav mislim, da imam samo se kaki 2 masini na wheezy
<yang> ostalo je ze jessie
<yang> a se kdo od vas spozna na Mikrotik settinge ?
<dz0ny> yang: sm slišu da je komplican tko kot "figuring new girlfriend"
<yang> haha
<yang> jah
<yang> CLI je krneki
<yang> GUI je pa hujs k windowsi
<R33D3M33R> hm
<zdobbie> hmhm
<yang> Ce se boste peljali kdaj cez jezersko, tule so koordinate za izvirno mineralno vodo http://jp.si/izleti/20150426-Jezersko/.t/DSC07281.html
<yang> Lahko je tankate kokr zelite
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ! danes sta kr 2 pohvalila dres! :p
<zdobbie> a si sosedom pokazu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne!
<CrazyLemon> bratrancu pa sestričninemu možu :p
<zdobbie> kaj je pa sestricna rekla?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič druga sestrična pa je prašala če imam žabe gor (nogavčniki)
<dz0ny> The systemd-nspawn command runs a command or OS in a lightweight namespace container
<dz0ny> no more docker :)
<zdobbie> systemdocker more like it
<CrazyLemon> is that the d in systemd?
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://chimeracoder.github.io/docker-without-docker/#19
<Seniorita> Docker Without Docker
<dz0ny> mah sam lxc(d) so eleminiral
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: !!!
<zdobbie> get ready, chan switching to CW mode ...
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JC_wIWUC2U
<Seniorita> Hit by Avalanche in Everest Basecamp 25.04.2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The ground was shaking from the earthquake and as soon as we saw people running we were running ourselves to save our lives«
<dz0ny> http://tshannon.bitbucket.org/freehold/
<Seniorita> Freehold
<Seniorita> »Freehold - Personal Data Server«
<pitastrudl> stric je eden izmed petnajstih trenutno na camp 2
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl69xq6H6G4
<Seniorita> Avalanche in Everest : Shocking video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Massive earthquake hit Nepal. This is avalanche in Everest caused by the quake. Pray for Nepal«
<pitastrudl> kr grozno :(
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl camp2 je itak na varnem
<CrazyLemon> camp1 je bil težava ker je bil lih pod ledenikom
<pitastrudl> mhm
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/kundadixit/status/592292726994907136/photo/1
<Seniorita> Kunda Dixit auf Twitter: "#Everest Base Camp from air 2 days before avalanche hit Saturday killing 17 climbers. by Cpt Deepak Jung Rana http://t.co/hPLLa5Mr4G"
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da drugje ni bilo težav
<lynxlynxlynx> everest je le Å¡marna gora
<CrazyLemon> ja..shitload jih je na everestu ker je lih obdobje ko je vreme ugodno za vzpone
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-25
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 8.km JZ od SREDIŠČA OB DRAVI @25/04/2016 07:54:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+16.21+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43697#Comment_43697
<CrazyLemon> msev- in če tvoj str vsebuje "outside temperature house" kaj misliš kateri pogoj bo najprej izpolnjen
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> sem uporabnik Kubuntuja in trenutno pišem diplomo o strategijah organizacij, ki spreminjajo svet.
<CrazyLemon> Je morda kaka možnost, da bi lahko raziskal tudi vašo organizacijo?
<CrazyLemon> what now
<CrazyLemon> a me nekdo trolla? :)
<napsy> verjetno je misliv 'ubuntu' specificno ;)
<zdobbie> ubuntu.com
<zdobbie> ne ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.com tudi ni organizacija :)
<upd> a ni to neprofitna organizacija
<CrazyLemon> kdo?
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<upd> aja o ubuntu education fund sem bral 1x da je nonprofit org. :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da to ni enaka zadeva right? ubuntu distribucija pa UEF? :D
<upd> vem sedaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdaj imaš quote tudi v prvem postu..yvmw
<zdobbie> hvala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: ikona "navedi"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43698#Comment_43698
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use Google Hangouts With Extra Features In Pidgin With Purple Hangouts Plugin (Ubuntu PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_0pWBtDdy7s/use-google-hangouts-with-extra-features.html
<manca_> oj oj ... a je tu kdo, da doda med povezave še ubuntu server 16.04? samo vprašam, nič ne ... itak sem si ga že potegnila dol. pač opazla sem, da še ni na strani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> right..pozabu sm dodat pa sem mel on todo list
<CrazyLemon> tnx..bom dodal
<manca_> saj sam tolk, da opozorim, ko ponavad grem najprej na ubuntu.si pogledat, Å¡ele kasneje na .com
<CrazyLemon> done
<manca_> hvala ... v imenu unih, ko bodo iskali :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/na-dirki-po-sloveniji-kolesarski-velikan-mark-cavendish-415854
<Seniorita> Na dirki Po Sloveniji kolesarski velikan Mark Cavendish in kar Å¡est World Tour ekip - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Profesionalna kolesarska dirka Po Sloveniji iz leta v leto pridobiva na ugledu doma in v tujini, kar na sončno stran Alp vsako leto privabi več znanih imen. Letos se bosta po slovenskih cestah tako vozila tudi južnoafriška profesionalna ekipa Dimension Data in njen prvi zvezdnik Mark Cavendish. Prihaja tudi Luka Mezgec.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prvi april!
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se ne pripravlja mark za tour?
<zdobersek> sej se bo
<zdobersek> v SLO
<CrazyLemon> da bo Å¡el na petdnevno dirko pred tdf?
<CrazyLemon> sounds weird and fishy
<zdobersek> ce to vsi delajo
<CrazyLemon> upam da naredijo cilj na mangartu :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu upam da ga ne
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi če naredijo itak ne bo prenosa
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Streaming And Recording App `OBS Studio` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UI1N2_l2i-k/streaming-and-recording-app-obs-studio.html
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Raspberry PI rtsp  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43699#Comment_43699
<idioterna> yang: https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/943744_1548107238825340_2987177723021808711_n.jpg?oh=1d85d997745dbf9b4571a5512b5bae95&oe=57ADF64A
<zdobersek> depends
<zdobersek> are Bajorans rapists?
<idioterna> no idea, i was born and raised in alpha quadrant
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enpass Password Manager 5.2 Released With Time-Based One-Time Passwords (TOTP) Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/f42FF5RECp8/enpass-password-manager-52-released.html
<yang> idioterna: nc ne stekam
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ooo sweet
<CrazyLemon> silicon valley is back
<speed-> jap
<pitastrudl> kako si nej ubuntu zapomne private ssh keye za vedno
<pitastrudl> vedno ko nardim ssh-add si zapomne samo za vedno
<pitastrudl> mislim..
<pitastrudl> si zapomne za trenutni session
<pitastrudl> pol ce logoutam ali pa rebootam ne ostane
<pitastrudl> vem da ce das v id_dsa v ./ssh/ pa naredi samo 'ssh-add' ga doda brez da navedes fajl
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<CrazyLemon> misliš known hosts?
<pitastrudl> a ni to samo fingerprint
<pitastrudl> pač private ssh key
<pitastrudl> ce se hocm povezat na ssh mi vrne access denied
<pitastrudl> potem dam ssh-add private-key
<pitastrudl> in gre
<pitastrudl> samo ko rebootam laptop, morm spet dodajat eky
<pitastrudl> key*
<pitastrudl> jaz bi pa rad da si za vedno zapomne
<CrazyLemon> ssh-add pošlje ključ na tvoj Pi
<CrazyLemon> torej zrihtaj zadevo na Piju ne na laptopu
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> a ne..tisto je druga zadeva..my bad :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregorino: Menjava jezikovne izbire se ne shrani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6477/menjava-jezikovne-izbire-se-ne-shrani
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sem kdaj sploh uporabljal ta ssh-add
<CrazyLemon> vse imam v .ssh/
<CrazyLemon> in ssh-add -l lepo izpiše
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu M10 Tablet — The Best Video Reviews (So Far)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IDNtH0FkAog/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-youtube-reviews
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kako si shranil private ključe?
<pitastrudl> imaš vse v .ssh?
<pitastrudl> permi so 600?
<CrazyLemon> [16:56:39] <CrazyLemon>: vse imam v .ssh/
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl privat ja..public 644
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> Evo kaksen ping reply sem dobil
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/plain/440781
<yang> nikol videl kaj takega
<yang> sem pa nasel potem referenco na tole https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10790
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Do You Pronounce Ubuntu Incorrectly?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gu7aXOp4D-c/how-to-pronounce-ubuntu-correctly
<pitastrudl> hm Å¡e vedno mi ni uspel
<pitastrudl> wtf
<pitastrudl> kr noce si zapomnt
<CrazyLemon> hacked
<pitastrudl> grrr
<manca_> lepo bodite. papa
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo 16.04 ubuntu in uporablja ambiance theme?
<zdobbie> zakaj bi imel 16.04 ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> coz it awsome
<CrazyLemon> its*
<zdobbie> whose awsome?
<zdobbie> http://www.theguardian.com/culture/video/2016/apr/25/patrick-stewart-sketch-what-has-the-echr-ever-done-for-us-video?CMP=share_btn_tw
<Seniorita> Patrick Stewart sketch: what has the ECHR ever done for us? - video | Culture | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »After Theresa May says Britain should leave the European convention on human rights, Patrick Stewart, Adrian Scarborough and Sarah Solemani expose the problems in the Conservative plan for a UK bill of rights«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you are!
<CrazyLemon> so awsome
<zdobbie> whatdididonow
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just being awsome as always
<zdobbie> what do you need from me
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie the usual
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @25.04.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 35% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:57, Kulminacija: 11:00:52, Sončni zahod: 18:02:46
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 03min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> so..basically nothing
<zdobbie> SGTM http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/ttip-uk-government-only-did-one-assessment-of-trade-deal-and-found-it-had-lots-of-risks-and-no-a6999646.html
<Seniorita> TTIP: UK Government found trade deal had 'lots of risk and no benefit' in its only assessment | Business News | News | The Independent
<Seniorita> »The Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership will have "few or no benefits to the UK", according to the only official assessment of the deal commissioned by the UK Government.&#13; &#13; The stark warning was disclosed in response to a Freedom of Information request by anti-TTIP campaigners Global Justice Now.«
<CrazyLemon> .yt the pizza show munchies
<jabuk1> Brooklyn is Pizza Heaven: The Pizza Show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH7vFc0bUpU
<CrazyLemon> the best show on the internet
<pitastrudl> ugh, tak problem nastimat plex na piju
<pitastrudl> morm celo kartico poflešat za rasplex
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: jaz predlagam arch
<dz0ny_> mas vse te stose v aur
<pitastrudl> what
<dz0ny_> dd if=archarmlinux.img of=/dev/sdcard && apacman -S plexmedia-server
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/59/Pac-man.png
<CrazyLemon> http://baesystemsai.blogspot.si/2016/04/two-bytes-to-951m.html
<Seniorita> BAE Systems Threat Research Blog: Two bytes to $951m
<zdobersek> bae
<zdobersek> no
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Nifty ‘Notes’ App Is Available to install as a Snap Package  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8b17uVlTPW4/sudo-snap-install-notes-app
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43700#Comment_43700
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Cinnamon 3.0 Is Released, Here’s How To Install it On Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/j-2mk-FMPdQ/how-to-install-cinnamon-3-0-on-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43701#Comment_43701
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči se bo prehodno zjasnilo, a v zahodni in deloma v  osrednji Sloveniji se bo proti jutru od zahoda oblačnost ponovno povečala. Na severozahodu se bodo začele pojavljati padavine. Zjutraj bo ponekod slana. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, ob morju in na Goriškem od 3 do 7 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo na vzhodu deloma sončno. Drugod bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, pojavljale se bodo krajevne padavine, ki bodo pogostejše v severozahodni Sloveniji. Pihati bo začel jugozahodnik, ob morju jugo. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 11 do 17, na severozahodu okoli 9 stopinj C.
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk1> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 1.1°C @25.04.2016 23:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 68% jugozahodnik 1.23 m/s (4.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:25, Kulminacija: 11:01:59, Sončni zahod: 18:05:32
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-26
<hesham> hi
<zdobbie> bloody cyclists! https://i.imgur.com/kxiMEgM.gifv
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> morns
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43702#Comment_43702
<zdobbie> "Pozdravljen neznanec!"
<zdobbie> "Videti je kot da ste prvič tu. Če se želite vključiti, kliknite na enega izmed gumbov!"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: commas dissapearus?
<zdobbie> disappearus*
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon k si reku da maš vse v .ssh, kaj imaš recimo imekluca pa imekluca.pub?
<pitastrudl> imas public in private key v .ssh?
<pitastrudl> mora slediti to kakemu formatu imenovaja ali pa kej?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl genericno ime je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fix your browser
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj pa če imaš več private klučov?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl potem jih poimenujes ane
<CrazyLemon> sej ti ssh-keygen ponuja to moznost
<pitastrudl> kako
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tako da ves na kateri email je recimo vezan kateri kljuc.. recimo :)
<pitastrudl> hm, ok
<yang> The Chernobyl disaster (also referred to as the Chernobyl accident or simply Chernobyl) was a catastrophic nuclear accident that occurred on 26 April 1986
<zdobbie> like Caporetto, but for nuclear accidents
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43703#Comment_43703
<pitastrudl> a kr take al kaj, TOK SIMPL je
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> js se pa jebem z temi ssh ključi že tak..par ur
<pitastrudl> vse skp
 * pitastrudl umre
<zdobbie> someone revive the boy!
<pitastrudl> gib strudl....
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ta link ki si dal.. js ne razumem v katerem vrstnem redu jih strežejo ffs
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni po datumu
<zdobbie> sej loh razvrscas poljubno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie date=asc ?
<zdobbie> ti ze curl-as JSON podatke s streznika?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie curl-eam ne..postmanam ja
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> hmm..men se zdi da sm najdu vzorec.. po abecedi prejemnika gre
<CrazyLemon> page":2427
<zdobbie> sidx param je stolpec, po katerem se sortira
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie caka te shitload parseanja :D
<zdobbie> ezpz!
<CrazyLemon> urad za narodnost je radiu študent v 2011 plačal cca. 4700€
<zdobbie> revezi https://podcrto.si/nekdanjemu-direktorju-atvp-v-petih-letih-kar-77-000-evrov-dodatka-za-uspesno-delo/
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ja urad za narodnost?
<CrazyLemon> narodnosti*
<speed-> se en urad za kerega nismo znali da ga mamo
<speed-> pa pobirajo denar :D
<CrazyLemon> !g urad za narodnosti
<Seniorita> Urad vlade Republike Slovenije za narodnosti http://www.un.gov.si/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43704#Comment_43704
<CrazyLemon> http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142602959384/sysadmin-grants-sudo-privileges-to-developer-on
<Seniorita> Classic Programmer Paintings — “Sysadmin grants sudo privileges to developer on...
<Seniorita> »“Sysadmin grants sudo privileges to developer on production web server” - Andrea del Verrocchio and Leonardo da Vinci, 1425-1475, Oil on wood(collaboration from Joseph )«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -7.9°C @26.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 92% jugovzhodnik 4.71 m/s (17.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:59:18, Kulminacija: 11:03:29, Sončni zahod: 18:07:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 08min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.1°C @26.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 44% južni veter 6.6 m/s (23.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:01:36, Kulminacija: 11:03:58, Sončni zahod: 18:06:21
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 04min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @26.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% severozahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:53:57, Kulminacija: 10:57:49, Sončni zahod: 18:01:42
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft..no wind
<zdobbie> pfft... no will
<speed-> ko jebe veter
<speed-> fuda ze mesec dni
<speed-> baraba!
<CrazyLemon> fuda? fooda? hrani?
<speed-> piha
<speed-> lol
<speed-> pozablam da ste z napacne strani mure doma
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si-prekmurje please
<speed-> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg6_2ilWMAABM5H.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/reverse-shell/routersploit
<Seniorita> GitHub - reverse-shell/routersploit: The Router Exploitation Framework
<Seniorita> »routersploit - The Router Exploitation Framework«
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Snappy
<CrazyLemon> so not confusing
<zdobersek> schnipp scnapp schnappy
<zdobersek> schnappy schnappy schnapp
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga align center ne dela na wordpressu? :/
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker so pri enigmi effin nesposobni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 in Yakkety Yak  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6478/lubuntu-xubuntu-ubuntu-gnome-16-04-in-yakkety-yak
<zdobersek> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/tree/master/drzava-za-razvoj-slovenije
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/drzava-za-razvoj-slovenije at master · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43705#Comment_43705
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi naredu eno readme.md v https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition Is Now Available To Buy, Ships Free to the US  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/s9JaG6IFZf0/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-buy
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @26.04.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:57:20, Kulminacija: 11:00:43, Sončni zahod: 18:04:06
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 06min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 46 Released, Finally Brings GTK3 Integration  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iTuMKqPA8Fc/firefox-46-now-available-download
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Cinnamon 3.0 In Ubuntu 16.04 Or 15.10 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/X3ecy5urmjc/how-to-install-cinnamon-30-in-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> tale ki piše diplomsko nalogo po moje ne ve kaj bi sploh rad pisal
<CrazyLemon> Aja, je bolj gibanje potem.
<CrazyLemon> So ti znane kake z Ubuntujem povezane organizacije, katere bi lahko vprašal?
<CrazyLemon> ...
<Matthai> kaj to?
<CrazyLemon> sem uporabnik Kubuntuja in trenutno pišem diplomo o strategijah organizacij, ki spreminjajo svet.
<CrazyLemon> Je morda kaka možnost, da bi lahko raziskal tudi vašo organizacijo?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> bl mal se je on pozanimal o ubuntuju če meni da smo organizacija/gibanje/whatever
<Matthai> odvisno, organizacija je lahko tudi neformalna
<msev-> Ubuntu4ever
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: ubuntu valda ni samo projekt
<CrazyLemon> lynx meni deluje bl kot hobi glede na trenutno stanje :P
 * CrazyLemon pogleda na rdeči trikotnik v trayu
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<msev-> A pol ostanem se kr na 14.04 ane
<lynxlynxlynx> a tanovi že uporablja mir?
<msev-> Nope
<msev-> Uporabla pa snape
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Pa en binary od zfsa ma
<lynxlynxlynx> snape?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to kakšna neomitološka pošast?
<lynxlynxlynx> snake+ape
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 3.km SV od PODBRDA @26/04/2016 05:14:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+14.01+E
<msev-> Lynx to so taki strasno nevarni paketi da jih noben noce raznasat :P
<msev-> Drgac dost dobra fora s temi snapi
<lynxlynxlynx> a so vklopli btrfs snapshoting za apt al kaj?
<msev-> Transactional upgrades
<msev-> Pac nevem a so kontejnerji al kaj je fora ampak lah bos appe nalagov neodvisno od verzije OSa
<lynxlynxlynx> sumljivo
<msev-> :P
<CrazyLemon> lynx ni mira
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ni waylanda :D
<lynxlynxlynx> wayland bi znal že dobro delat na kubuntu, če so zapakirali zadnji kde
<lynxlynxlynx> bo pa oboje Å¡e vedno dolgo odvisno od xmir in xwayland
<CrazyLemon> v ubuntu gnome je Å¡e vedno experimental
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: who?
<msev-> Mir and wayland i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ wayland
<zdobbie>  a mir se ni ready?
<CrazyLemon> a bo sploh kdaj ready? :D
<zdobbie> not with that attitude!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Izšel PSPP 0.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6479/izsel-pspp-0-10
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tole je lahko tudi za novico
<CrazyLemon> Matthai zakaj nisi prej omenil..bi ti dal dostop do wordpressa :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo, Å¡e je v razvoju
<zdobbie> putin prihaja!
<zdobbie> desnica bo najprej enumal pokritizirala, pol bojo pa dorekl sestanek glede financiranja strank
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAZQ-wE6rdc&app=desktop
<Seniorita> Crushing non-newtonian fluid with hydraulic press - YouTube
<Seniorita> »non-newtonian fluid vs. our press Our second channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCveB47lgzZJ1WOf4XYVJNBw Our fan shop https://www.printmotor.com/hydraul...«
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, a lahko ti prestaviš med novice?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai lahko čeprav nima neki preveč smisla..tudi če prestavim med novice ne bo pač na prvi strani in pod novicami na wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj tvoja owca nima ssl-ja :p
<msev-> a gremo surgat borci
<msev-> lih prov čas da se borimo :D
<CrazyLemon> js lahko čez cca. 30min
<msev-> odl
<msev-> ej zakaj mam skoz probleme z espeakom
<msev-> tko učash mi dela na povno normalno dobr
<msev-> zj mi pa recimo sam prvo besedo izgovori
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nebom
<msev-> Å¡pilal
<msev-> k je fuzbal
<msev-> sori k sm reku
<CrazyLemon> msev- js bom igral a ti spilal al ne :D
<dz0ny_> https://encryptr.org/
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk1> dz0ny_: pong
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a še igraš
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> pa gandalfar tudi
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-27
<upd> ping
<jabuk1> upd: pong
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This is the Release Date for Ubuntu 16.10 ‘Yakkety Yak’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lHNI56uvZH0/ubuntu-16-10-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-yakkety-yak
<pitastrudl> .vreme münchen
<jabuk1> Munich, Germany: 1.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-676757/
<pitastrudl> is very cold
<zdobbie> is also very german
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 2.km  J od ANHOVA @27/04/2016 08:13:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+13.63+E
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> hm, vpn mi ne dela na wifiju od letališča
<pitastrudl> damnit
<msev-> vremenu se je čist zmešal
<pitastrudl> indeed
<msev-> to ni res no nam zj spet po snegu hodu
<msev-> čist mi je uničl pohodniške ambicije :D
<idioterna> msev-: "April, April, er macht was er will!"
<idioterna> se temu rece
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13087801_10154129588988844_3018758071556502441_n.jpg?oh=adbb8e47a2e08f129bc2cc2f67c9f92d&oe=579D29F2
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: as v nemciji?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: A Quick Look At Budgie Remix 16.04, The Unofficial Budgie Desktop Ubuntu Flavor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/d-tL8pRn0zo/a-quick-look-at-budgie-remix-1604.html
<CrazyLemon> v nemčiji je ja
<CrazyLemon> .gif borat sexy time
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/R1t98QcWrhgfS/giphy.gif
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Tomb Raider for Linux Will Go On Sale Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v7JJxxcgkx4/tomb-raider-linux-release
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @27.04.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 76% severnik 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:43, Kulminacija: 11:00:34, Sončni zahod: 18:05:25
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> the fuck is this
<idioterna> rain vs. rain
<idioterna> mogoce bi mogu jit z biciklom zdele
<idioterna> bi loh sneg ujel
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @27.04.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 94% zahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:20, Kulminacija: 10:57:41, Sončni zahod: 18:03:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ergo snezi
<idioterna> ja tle se ne
<CrazyLemon> what rain..its sunny outside
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> aja..he crashed
<CrazyLemon> emperatura zraka na 2 m 27.4.2016 ob 15:00 uri je 19,6°C
<CrazyLemon> Hitrost in smer vetra na 2m 27.4.2016 ob 15:00 uri je 4,5m/s (16,2km/h) južni veter
<yang> idioterna: probi v kratki majci it
<upd> tuj pa sodra pada
<yang> kle tut pada dez s snegom
<yang> pa se grmet je zacel
<upd> :D
<yang> se dobro da nimam vec DSL modema
<yang> mi ga je strela enkrat troflaq
<yang> tej modemi od T-2 so celi prekurjeni
<yang> tudi ko ti ga menjajo ti prinesejo enga tacga k ma skurjen port al dva
<idioterna> yang: zakaj?
<idioterna> yang: vreme ni primerno
<matjaz> pri nas je ene 3 cm snega na vozišču
<matjaz> fakin vreme ej
<matjaz> prejšnji teden pa v kratkih hlačah
<yang> nevem, ce tko rad v snegu kolesaris, probi se v kratki majci za extra feeling
<idioterna> prejsn mesec*
<idioterna> yang: a tko k ti celado uporabljas v avtu
<yang> jst sem pripet z varnostnim pasom, ne rabim celade
<idioterna> ja ampak poskodbe glave so pogostejse pri voznikih in potnikih v avtomobilu
<idioterna> kot pri pescih in kolesarjih
<idioterna> tko da ce gledas statistiko bi moral nosit celado ko vozis avto
<yang> na biciklu je pametno imeti celado
<idioterna> povsod je pametno imeti celado
<yang> jst mam trdo betico
<idioterna> vidm ja
<yang> so me ze sival po glav
<idioterna> pa obupal so nad tem da bi te cesa loh naucil
<yang> nimas kej
<idioterna> mam bor masino
<dz0ny_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kendrick Lamar - The Blacker The Berry. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwXlimryKJM
<yang> http://s32.postimg.org/8ozggh3p1/Mercedez.png
<idioterna> your kind of people
<yang> mercedezi mi niso vsec
<yang> take zenske pa tudi ne
<idioterna> so you keep saying
<idioterna> debel si itak ze zadost za mercedeza, zdej mors sam se tako zensko najdt, pa bos srecen
<idioterna> sej stari merdzoti so pocen
<yang> verjem, ce bi mi bilo do mercedeza bi ga ze imel
<yang> sam so kralji odstavnih pasov
<yang> mi je povedal mehanik
<zdobbie> ona ce met mercedeza
<zdobbie> ti bi si loh pa kolo ubodu
<idioterna> ne more, k ga noga boli
<CrazyLemon> če te noga boli potem ne moreš met mercedeza? men se zdi da sm to že nekje prebral
<zdobbie> kolesa ne more met, ker ga noga boli
<zdobbie> afaiu
<CrazyLemon> well that doesnt make any sense
<yang> kolesa niso za tiste k jih noge bolijo
<yang> evo snezi
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @27.04.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:43, Kulminacija: 11:00:34, Sončni zahod: 18:05:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> noro vreme
<yang> ne spomnim se da bi kdaj snezilo tako pozno
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> js se spomnim kako je v maju snezil
<idioterna> veckrat ze
<yang> mozno
<yang> jst se ne spomnim
<yang> sosed bo znoru
<yang> mu ze solata poganja
<yang> pa cel kup rastlin
<idioterna> posod mu svoj flamethrower
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgmHQyFKJLI
<Seniorita> YouTube
<idioterna> http://xkcd.com/1673/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Timeline of Bicycle Design
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgmHQyFKJLI
<Seniorita> First snow 2011-10-07 17.00.37 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video was uploaded from an Android phone.«
<zdobbie> wha
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlSAiI3xMh4
<Seniorita> SNOWDEN - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Academy Award®-winning director Oliver Stone, who brought Platoon, Born on the Fourth of July, Wall Street and JFK to the big screen, tackles the most import...«
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/725342299740344320
<Seniorita> Edward Snowden auf Twitter: "For two minutes and thirty nine seconds, everybody at NSA just stopped working. https://t.co/OLjCV6wkGp"
<CrazyLemon> meh..prihaja proti kopru
<yang> kr pripravi se , potegni kapo in Å¡al iz omare
<CrazyLemon> zato ker bo deževalo?
<CrazyLemon> al je to spet nek nasvet tvojega soseda mehanika?
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.6°C @27.04.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% južni veter 7.5 m/s (27.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:01, Kulminacija: 11:03:50, Sončni zahod: 18:07:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> snega zgleda ne boste imeli
<CrazyLemon> no shit sherlock :)
<yang> 20 stopinj temperaturne razlike po sloveniji haha
<CrazyLemon> http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<yang> skoraj bi lahko smucal gor na krvavcu, pa se isti dan se kopal v morju :)
<Seniorita> spin
<CrazyLemon> danes je pa veselo na 112
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 14.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 14.6°C
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<matjaz> .vreme lesce
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 0.1°C @27.04.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:56:29, Kulminacija: 11:02:07, Sončni zahod: 18:07:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/725346481033609216
<yang> kle se ze lomi drevje
<Seniorita> Val 202 auf Twitter: "Zaradi sneženja in zastojev je med Vrhniko in Logatcem zaprta primorska avtocesta proti Kopru. https://t.co/bEPsN16F2B"
<upd> pejt nabrat za drva
<zdobbie> ja pejt stresat hudica
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> the true face of nature finally reveals itself to yang
<CrazyLemon> wordpress sensei's unite.. torej ko kopiram link z wordpress na facebook ni nobene slike čeprav je meta property="og:image" content="linkdoslike"
<CrazyLemon> če pa skopiram link s foruma pa facebook normalno prebere meta property
<CrazyLemon> why is that and how do i fix it
<CrazyLemon> what in the world...zdaj pa dela
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> shit is about to hit the fan https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160427_182855.jpg
<e1e> zdravo
<idioterna> zivjo
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> snezi
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> ja, tu tud, hujš ko pozim!
<e1e> a še kje ne sneži?
<idioterna> na obali
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<e1e> CrazyLemon a hočeš eno pošiljko snega?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne hvala..kr obdrži ga :D
<e1e> mi ga mamo že dost, ga ne rabmo več...
<CrazyLemon> e1e a pol ne boš naredila sneženega moža ?
<e1e> ne
<CrazyLemon> toliko snega..bo šlo v nič
<CrazyLemon> no Å¡lo bo v potoke in reke but nonetheless!
<e1e> bolj me skrbijo sadna drevesa, vrtnine in vinogradi :(
<e1e> welcome to old windows 98? look, running 16.04 https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/original/2X/5/547c1cbd48a6db90d9b794b42e13e7b418169ff1.png
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: franz messaging app linux slack whatsapp telegram  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Npc3Job7Tys/franz-messaging-app-linux-slack-whatsapp-telegram
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8gOcbneQRQ
<Seniorita> Russell speaks to real life hero Jess Thom - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Writer, performer and real life superhero, Jess Thom, speaks to Russell about living with Tourettes. Watch new episodes of Russell Howard's Good News every T...«
<msev-> če dam kodo znotraj nekega stringa v javaskriptu kaj moram nardit da bo tisto stvar tretiral kot kodo in ne kot string
<zdobbie> eval
<idioterna> eval sounds a lot like evil because it is
<zdobbie> is Trump then a tramp?
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/kpqK40U.jpg
<zdobbie> ... nc nimate
<idioterna> dz0ny_: https://bantam.pingec.si/publish/20160427_192120.jpg
<dz0ny_> sigh
<dz0ny_> enkrat za spremembo je fajn da sem na jugu
<dz0ny_> idioterna: kje pa je to?
<dz0ny_> k pingec je primorc afik :D
<msev-> kaj je to eval :D
<msev-> kle me kolega sprašuje zakaj piše pr release notes od novga lts-a da je development release
<msev-> zakaj ne piše da je stable
<msev-> holy shizzle
<msev-> kaj je s temu snega
<msev-> m
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..zato sm vesel da ga ni pri nas..pri češnjah pa marelicah so že plodovi
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ja ni na primorskem
<idioterna> on sam mirrora
<idioterna> na zaplani je tolk
<yang> aja to so uni mejhni vikendi na zaplani tocno
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja, sam če je pa jasn je pa še lahko bolj mrzl, pa glih tak vse zmrzne :( pr nas je že krompir kr dost zunih zelenje, pa tud ne vrjamem, da bo kej iz njega zdej :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e mhm.. čeprav js ne verjamem da bo kj krompirju
<msev-> ej a kdo ve zakaj mi espeak ne dela vedno
<msev-> a to rab dobro internet povezavo?
<CrazyLemon> ker je zemlja še vedno kr precej nad ničlo
<yang> vazn da internetni kabli ne pomrznejo !!!!
<CrazyLemon> msev- vsaj 10mbps
<yang> dobr, vsaj zebe me ne, k je +25 noter
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja če zelenja ni zgorih, tud krompir ne zraste vredu, kulk vem...
<idioterna> yang: keri mejhni vikendi
<yang> idioterna: aja sarkazem se ne bere dobro preko irca
<idioterna> ja slab sarkazem je
<CrazyLemon> e1e res je..sam se mi zdi krompir bl trpežen kot razno sadno drevje
<idioterna> yang: k to ni vikend
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a me trollaš
<msev-> nezastopm zakaj enkrat dela reliable
<msev-> enkrat pa ne
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda
<e1e> CrazyLemon nism prepričana, ker je že kar velik venih, tist ko je manj ni tak hudo se mi zdi...
<CrazyLemon> msev- verjetno zato ker si ti to programiral :D
<msev-> ne ni res
<msev-> učer je vse delal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sm neki odkril da kao bl repeatable dela če mu daš -w zravn
<msev-> bom probov to
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8°C @27.04.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% jugovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:01, Kulminacija: 11:03:50, Sončni zahod: 18:07:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ob 5ih 20..ob 8ih 8
<msev-> meh nč
<yang> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @27.04.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% jugozahodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:20, Kulminacija: 10:57:41, Sončni zahod: 18:03:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> oblačno ja, zakaj pa pol že cel popolne sneži...
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: sem :D
<pitastrudl> v ljubljani sneg, tukaj pa toča
<pitastrudl> wtf vreme pls
<pitastrudl> TIL da na ubuntuju mi wifi kartica podpira samo kanale 1-11, wifi pri punci je bil pa nastiman na 13
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> punca je out of order!
<zdobbie> losej se je, cimprej!
<pitastrudl> rm -rf punca.gf
<zdobbie> sudo
<pitastrudl> im already sudo
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<zdobbie> haha!
<zdobbie> wait, never mind
<upd> “Our actions in Iraq and Syria have helped unleash ISIS,” Trump said, while the US has “done nothing to help the Christians, and we should be ashamed.” go trump go trump :d
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kje za vraga si pa kupu wifi kartico? amazon.com?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: v laptopu
<pitastrudl> na windowsih je delalo normalno
<pitastrudl> iwlist channel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pol mora tudi na ubuntuju :)
<pitastrudl> z to komando sm pogledu razpolozljivost
<pitastrudl> ja ne na ubuntu ni delal, ko sm pa bootnu windows pa je delalo
<pitastrudl> potem se je zamenal wifi kanal na 11 pa dela na obeh
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> če ti dela 1-11 pomeni da so US specs
<dz0ny_> sm glih mislu rečt kaj se ta amer štul me eropejce :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/04/27/evleaks-says-htc-is-building-two-nexuses-m1-and-s1-and-we-think-theyre-codenamed-marlin-and-sailfish/
<Seniorita> Evleaks Says HTC Is Building Two Nexuses - M1 And S1 - And We Think They're Codenamed Marlin And Sailfish
<Seniorita> »Evan Blass, aka @evleaks, has just revealed that HTC is working on two Android N-running devices, model numbers S1 and M1, in cooperation with Google. The... by David Ruddock in Android N, Google, Leaks, News, Rumors«
<CrazyLemon> od danes naprej piwik tudi na forumu \o/
 * CrazyLemon is watching you 
<yang> so does uncle Sam
<dz0ny_> and animal sova
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Franz Makes Using Telegram, WhatsApp & Other Chat Services More Managable  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Npc3Job7Tys/franz-messaging-app-linux-slack-whatsapp-telegram
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.5°C @27.04.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% vzhodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:01, Kulminacija: 11:03:50, Sončni zahod: 18:07:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> tle na jugu ne pada vec
<CrazyLemon> pri nas dežuje
<e1e> tu okoli celja še vedno pada, mal manj kot je prej, ampak še vedno sneži
<yang> kle je nehalo
<matjaz> glih domov prišel
<matjaz> 15 cm, ceste splužene, drevesa na tleh
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: .kamera rabmo :D
<matjaz> idila
<dz0ny_> http://www.ceste.si/default1.asp?n=68
<Seniorita> drsc
<yang> kle zmankuuje elektrike
<yang> luc mezika
<dz0ny_> mhm pr nas tud
<yang> to se skor nikol ne dogaja
<yang> pr nas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mhm :)
<dz0ny_> http://arcgis1.eles.si/ELES_GIS/
<dz0ny_> tle se vid stanje omrezja kadar zadeva dela :D
<dz0ny_> ko crkne psotaja pol tud app ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> tole bl ne dela..tko kot eles omrežje :)
<CrazyLemon> http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<Seniorita> spin
<CrazyLemon> word of the day: snegolom
<dz0ny_> http://195.47.226.39/modload.php?&c_mod=omrezje&op=fullscreen
<Seniorita> eles upo
<yang> uf kaj je snega na jezerskem pa ljubelju :)
<dz0ny_> Ob 21.04 nas je OKC PU Nova Gorica obvestil, da so prejeli klic občana, da je verjetno nekdo skočil z mostu v Tolminskih koritih.
<dz0ny_> medvode Gori elektrarna
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> gg
<dz0ny_> verjetno transformator :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> !g elektrarna medvode
<Seniorita> HE Medvode - SAVSKE ELEKTRARNE LJUBLJANA http://www.sel.si/HE-medvode
<CrazyLemon> well ... mogoče ni transformator :D
<dz0ny_> well turbina ne more goret
<dz0ny_> ker se jo vodno hladi
<dz0ny_> transformator komot
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli bil v HE
<CrazyLemon> oziroma katerikoli elektrarni
 * dz0ny_ bil v šoštanju
<yang> jst sem bil na maltatalu
<dz0ny_> prahu 5cm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nimajo čistilk? weirdos! :D
<dz0ny_> pa tko ene 15 nadstropij okol turbine
<dz0ny_> blok 4 sm bil
<dz0ny_> ne novo
<dz0ny_> but ja
<yang> iz maltatala lahko bungee dol skocis
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lnbrein_Dam#/media/File:Bungee_Jumping_from_K%C3%B6lnbreinsperre.jpg
<Seniorita> Kölnbrein Dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev-> To ni res espeak ne kompajlajo za pulseaudio k ga dajo v paket za v software
<msev-> Te niso normalni a moram vsako stvar kompajlat from scratch da bo delala
<idioterna> ne, vsake ne
<idioterna> sam espeak.
<idioterna> msev-: obupej pa prit pomagat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you too
<msev-> Pridem cez pol ure ;)
<CrazyLemon> toča!
<Matthai> kje?
<idioterna> Matthai: a mi loh ti crosspejstas
<idioterna> kva so sdsovci dons tvital neki
<idioterna> baje tacga, neokusnga
<idioterna> da so zalil lik in delo
<idioterna> pa to
<Matthai> idioterna, janša, na tviterju?
<Matthai> čaki, bom pogledal
<Matthai> hmm, nič posebnega ne vidim
<Matthai> je pa res, da jaz tviter zelo malo uporabljam
<idioterna> ma ne nek rupar k ne vem kdo je
<idioterna> pa nek tanko
<idioterna> k vem kdo je
<CrazyLemon> Matthai koper
<e1e> CrazyLemon k vam je pa pozn prišla, oz upam, da ne bo šla spet v to smer... pr nas je bla pred snegom ena pošiljka...
<e1e> A je kje možno dobit podatke, o toči kje bo približno oz kam se pomika?
<Matthai> ARSO radarska slika?
<idioterna> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> a tam pokaže to? Bom mogla mal bolj preučit...
<e1e> a je kakšne posebne barve?
<idioterna> zgorej desno pise
<idioterna> kolk mocno pada
<idioterna> ce zlo mocno pada je verjetno toca
<e1e> ok hvala
<e1e> cist mal še sneži pr nas...
<dz0ny_> here comes burja
<CrazyLemon> toče ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> samo padavine na splošno
<e1e> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja..radarju je vseen a je toča ali sneg ali dež :D
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/cnnbrk/status/725431268779892736
<e1e> haha
<Seniorita> CNN Breaking News auf Twitter: ".@BernieSanders is laying off hundreds of campaign staffers, an adviser tells CNN. https://t.co/GdpvJESybs. https://t.co/mt7EHeyzKT"
<dz0ny_> he is done
<CrazyLemon> yup
<e1e> ok grem, ln
<CrazyLemon> noč
<upd> uh oh elektrika
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-28
<zdobbie> ahoi
<dz0ny_> welcome
<napsy> jutro
<tadej> jutro
<zdobbie> tadrug ponedeljek ta teden
<CrazyLemon> todays fix: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<CrazyLemon> yw
<pitastrudl> guten morgen
<pitastrudl> kaj je ta linux_signing_key.pub, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to kar...wait for it... piše v imenu fajla!
<pitastrudl> čemu je namenjen
<CrazyLemon> signing stuff
<pitastrudl> what kind of stuff
<CrazyLemon> all kinds of neat stuff
<speed-> zdobbie ja samo do petka nas loci malo!
<pitastrudl> can i sign your clevage
<CrazyLemon> holy fckin sh1t.. mysql se mi ni hotu upgrejdat ker ... sm onemogočil da se zažene ob bootu!
<zdobersek> like, PEBKAC!
<CrazyLemon> how is that PEBKAC?
<msev-> zj dons če dam ukaz ... espeak --stdout "string" | paplay ...mi pa ponovljivo vsakič vse ponovi
<msev-> a mogoče ve zakaj je tko
<msev-> kdo*
<CrazyLemon> infinite loop?
<msev-> ne ni infinite loop so if else if else stavki
<msev-> v moji kodi
<msev-> razn če je v espeaku
<zdobersek> msev-: mogoc bo jutr delal
<msev-> ja sj dons dela
<msev-> jutr loh edin ne dela
<msev-> predvčerejšnjim je delal
<msev-> učer ni
<msev-> dons spet dela
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej zkaj pa dz0ny_ ne surga tut :D
<zdobersek> k brani neke starce
<zdobersek> al kva so
<zdobersek> relikvije
<zdobersek> starine
<zdobersek> ni mu vsec, ker premal rusov igra insurgency
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> 12
<msev-> down vote
<msev-> accepted
<msev-> espeak is a nice little tool.
<msev-> I just like playing around with it in a command line. You might find it conflicts with Pulseaudio so I'm using a long-winded version that negates having to set it up properly.
<msev-> sudo apt-get install espeak
<msev-> espeak --stdout "this is a test" | paplay
<msev-> tole sm najdu na netu
<msev-> zgleda je tale verzija bullet proof :D
<msev-> tale askubuntu je kr fajn
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne tako fajn kot ubuntu.si/forum
<CrazyLemon> </shameless_promo>
<msev-> ampak nemore se primerjati s kulnostjo tega irc kanala
<msev-> :P
<msev-> +1 geek creed
<msev-> oz cred. mogoče
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al pa kulskostjo je mogoče bolš tut ja :D
<msev-> haha
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak | Mi smo kulski
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<CrazyLemon> do 15.maja ne spreminjaj topica ffs!
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> why
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak | Jure za precednika
<CrazyLemon> ker je 14./15. lugos piknik
<zdobbie> zakaj 15. maja?
<CrazyLemon> in takrat pričakujem da bo jure precednik lugosa
<CrazyLemon> in če mu bomo pomagali k temu dosežku..he'll give us money
<zdobbie> kaj dela precednik?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ampak zihr neki pomembnega
<zdobbie> cedi pred mesanjem?
<CrazyLemon> NE VEM
<zdobbie> NISI KUL
<CrazyLemon> VEM
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Software Update That Fixes Installing Third-Party Deb Files Lands In Ubuntu 16.04 Proposed Repository  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Yf133R4Xris/gnome-software-update-that-fixes.html
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> limona in it for the money
<pitastrudl> hue
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl well d0h
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/mobile/news/accessories/92438-intel-proposes-usb-type-c-replaces-35mm-audio-jack/
<Seniorita> Intel proposes that USB Type-C replaces the 3.5mm audio jack - Accessories - News - HEXUS.net
<Seniorita> »But will need the weight of device makers to make its initiative a success.«
<pitastrudl> lol
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Can’t Install Third-Party Apps on Ubuntu 16.04? You’re Not Alone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2YiW2xhoros/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2016/04/28/ali-je-mogoca-namestitev-os-x-el-capitan-v-virtualbox-na-ubuntu/
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> Hipsters
<Matthai> zadnja dva stavka si preberi :-)
<msev-> Lepo :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Encrypt Your Cloud Files With Cryptomator (Open Source, Cross-Platform)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/F3hUwKbZoVQ/encrypt-your-cloud-files-with.html
<CrazyLemon> shitload turistov gre proti istri.. ane slax0r
<Matthai> hmm, a bi se dalo OS X laufat na virtualni kišti, ki bi laufala na RPi? :->
<idioterna> not really
<idioterna> mogoce iOS
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: OS X (El Capitan) na VirtualBox na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6480/os-x-el-capitan-na-virtualbox-na-ubuntu
<Matthai> idioterna, kaj pa če bi cluster naredu? :-)
<idioterna> se zmer bi rabu x86 emulacijo
<idioterna> pa je nimas
<Matthai> a nima qemu?
<Matthai> http://hackerboards.com/emulator-now-runs-x86-apps-on-all-raspberry-pi-models/
<Seniorita> Emulator now runs x86 apps on all Raspberry Pi models
<Seniorita> »Eltechs's faster ExaGear Desktop software version now supports ARMv6, in addition to ARMv7, letting users run x86 apps on all models of the Raspberry Pi.«
<Matthai> tole bi bil pa nor projekt :-)
<zdobersek> lej te budale
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/delavci-migranti-v-dz-vlozili-referendumske-pobude-se-za-tri-zakone-1022
<Seniorita> Delavci migranti v DZ vložili referendumske pobude še za tri zakone - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<idioterna> Matthai: pol bi pa slo verjetno ja
<idioterna> Matthai: virtualbox nima
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/04/26/orange-pi-plus-2e-development-board-with-gigabit-ethernet-2gb-ram-16gb-emmc-flash-to-sell-for-35/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cnx-software%2Fblog+%28CNXSoft+-+Embedded+Software+Development%29
<Seniorita> Orange Pi Plus 2E Development Board with Gigabit Ethernet, 2GB RAM & 16GB eMMC Flash to Sell for $35
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/27/oral-sex-rape-ruling-tulsa-oklahoma-alcohol-consent
<Seniorita> Oklahoma court: oral sex is not rape if victim is unconscious from drinking | US news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »The ruling sparked outrage among critics who argue the judicial system engaged in victim-blaming and upholding outdated notions about rape and sexual assault«
<CrazyLemon> priceless..U S A! U S A!
<zdobersek> jfc
<CrazyLemon> jenny from the clock?
<lynxlynxlynx> john f* cena
<CrazyLemon> john cena is awesome
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, dejansko ima felix za drugo ime
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<lynxlynxlynx> felix anthony
<msev-> lololol
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/y1nWFvm.gifv
<msev-> haha zanimiv poizkus :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: kje spremljaš upgrade težave? kar release notes?
<CrazyLemon> lynx irc :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak release notes je tudi ok vir
<CrazyLemon> launchpad je mal boljši
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej je link noter
<lynxlynxlynx> nič kritičnega ne zgleda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/pozor-na-pocivaliscu-barje-je-prislo-do-razlitja-nevarne-snovi-416109
<Seniorita> Na počivališču Barje se je razlila nevarna kislina (foto in video) - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na počivališču Barje je prišlo do razlitja nevarne snovi. Hlapi se širijo v smeri Ceste dveh cesarjev in Malemu Grabnu, kjer poteka evakuacija. «
<CrazyLemon> lynx če upgrejdaš z 14.04 so največja težava razni ppaji
<CrazyLemon> pa če uporabljaš fglrx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sem videl, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> muon sploh ne ponuja nadgradnje
<lynxlynxlynx> razni upgraderji se samo zjokajo
<lynxlynxlynx> žalostno
<CrazyLemon> pa ena težava je bila tudi z aptom če se prav spomnim
<lynxlynxlynx> sam mi gre že res na živce star toolchain, tako da bom najbr
<lynxlynxlynx> ž vseeno kar probal
<CrazyLemon> go for it...v najslabšem primeru boš porabu 3h
 * CrazyLemon did that
<lynxlynxlynx> je blo že huje :)
<lynxlynxlynx> samo si distribucija ni upala trdit, da je top uf shit
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo mailpile ?
 * CrazyLemon išče nov email client
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<lynxlynxlynx> no longer supported: gimp xD
<CrazyLemon> .apt gimp
<jabuk> gimp-dimage-color {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily}
<jabuk> gimp-dds {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> gimp-dcraw {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> gimp-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> gimp-data-extras {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> gimp-data {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> gimp-cbmplugs {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> flegita-gimp {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> extremetuxracer-gimp-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily}
<jabuk> gimp {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> its supported :)
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje sem mel kak ppa za novejšega
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> meni je cel unity odstranilo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> epp za pol ure, preden vse dol povleče
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/163838872
<Seniorita> The Haystack on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »Brought to you by Scenes of Reason,The Haystack documentary, is a real life investigation into 21st century surveillance in the UK and the Investigatory Powers (IP)…«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<matjaz> .sc light it up
<jabuk> Light It Up - Major Lazer - Dj Luk(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/lh-ismael/light-it-up-major-lazer-dj-luk ♥2,675 ▶296,200
<matjaz> huh
<matjaz> a nej ne bi najbolj popularnega vrglo?
<matjaz> .sc light it up
<jabuk> Light It Up - Major Lazer - Dj Luk(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/lh-ismael/light-it-up-major-lazer-dj-luk ♥2,675 ▶296,203
<zdobbie> when I'm Messi http://i.imgur.com/0h2nr4s.gifv
<Seniorita> are you fucking sorry???
<zdobbie> I WANT TO BELIEVE http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/04/jane-sanders-bernie-comeback-222568
<Seniorita> Jane Sanders predicts epic Bernie comeback - POLITICO
<Seniorita> »Bernie Sanders may be down, but he is certainly not out of the race, Jane Sanders said Thursday.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/28/windows-10-update-live-tv/
<Seniorita> Windows 10 update message interrupts live weather report
<Seniorita> »Microsoft recommends an upgrade to Windows 10 before tonight's thunderstorm.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, da vidimo kaj bo po ponovnem zagonu
<CrazyLemon> lynx še vedno upgrejdaš??
<CrazyLemon> torej tko kot sm napovedal..3h :D
<matjaz> tolk traja upgrejd iz 14.04 na 16.04?
<lynxlynxlynx> pač dost paketov za dol potegnit, namestit in zmetat stran
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo kej zabavnega, bo šele zdaj
<CrazyLemon> če do zdaj ni bilo nič takega
<CrazyLemon> tudi zdaj ne bo
<lynxlynxlynx> reboot ne dela ehehe
<CrazyLemon> ukaz ne dela ne :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na srečo v najbolj mili obliki - ja
<CrazyLemon> tudi meni ni :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vau, Å¡e s knofom ne, bo treba kar hard shutdown
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda je vse ok
<lynxlynxlynx> razen, da je kde ob vsaj del nastavitev
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž kde4->kde5 neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj ni prenosa tour of romandie ?
<zdobbie> k niso pravic kupil
<zdobbie> mas na sporzi
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> systemctl reboot bi moral delat
<matjaz> pomojem
<matjaz> aja, prepozen :)
<CrazyLemon> meni ni delal ne reboot ne systemctl reboot.. sam reset button :)
<upd> http://www.planet.si/novice/slovenija/vec-tisoc-koroscev-se-vedno-brez-elektrike.html tko je pa pri nas
<Seniorita> [VIDEO] Na vseh koncih države izpadi elektrike, ekipe so na terenu | Planet.si
<dz0ny_> al pa če sam reboot napišeš
<Seniorita> »Objavljeni članki na spletni strani planet.si.«
<CrazyLemon> torej.. zbrišeš /sbin/reboot in napišeš svojo različico?
<CrazyLemon> reset button is faster :)
<dz0ny_> # reboot
<dz0ny_> to je to
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<zdobbie> sudo reboot
<matjaz> en dan malo snega pade, jest pa s čajem in lekadolom
<matjaz> ffs
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you puss!
<matjaz> what can I say, my defense system failed me
<yang> bajkat mors zacet
<yang> pol bos taprav ubuntovc
<yang> pa se odporen bos
<matjaz> ha! joke's on you! ne uporabljam ubuntu :P
<matjaz> + nema sporta bez lopte
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/725699425880969216
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Kupio sam neki deodorant u Hoferu.Mislim da su ga testirali na životinjama i da su one rekle stavite to u Hofer ziher bo neka budala kupila."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang https://t.co/wtGXtkDkvM
<Seniorita> http://twitter.com/ubuntucloud/status/725719939886145537/photo/1
<CrazyLemon> sam zate
<zdobbie> shimano? srsly?
<CrazyLemon> shimano is the way to go m8
<yang> samo enemu bodo poslali kolo, skrtuhi
<CrazyLemon> jah..ti ki si tko radodaren bi lahko tudi kermu poslal kolo
<yang> jaz nimam miljonov
<CrazyLemon> verjel ali ne ampak kolo ne stane niti milijon!
<idioterna> a gremo dons kej brant demokracijo
<idioterna> zdobbie: CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js že branim
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> no se ti pridruzim
<idioterna> ce je kej frej
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prit na mumble if you please
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPD5mHnkFqI
<Seniorita> Crushing 3d-printed stuff with hydraulic press - YouTube
<Seniorita> »3d-printed stuff vs. our press Our second channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCveB47lgzZJ1WOf4XYVJNBw Our fan shop https://www.printmotor.com/hydraulicp...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a prides nazaj na mumble
<idioterna> k smo trije zdej
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-29
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> napsy: "a company called Joan"?
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11531488/joan-meeting-room-assistant-office-tablets-e-ink
<Seniorita> This E Ink tablet is a cute way to manage meetings | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Working in a crowded office quickly teaches you the value of an open meeting room, but dealing with meeting room schedules will always and likely forever be a hassle. So a company called Joan is...«
<napsy> o nice :)
<napsy> ja, company so sfalil :D
<napsy> so tut bistvo naprave sfalil
<napsy> pravijo ja sj je dobr met jih 3 mesece na baterija, sam po drugi strani pa jih je spet treba dol vzet pa polnit
<napsy> pol pa wtf, pravijo da je cenejs en ipad namontirat pa ga vsak dan polnit al pa kable napeljat
<zdobbie> rage quit
<Matthai> idioterna, trololo: http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/roman-leljak-napovedal-tozbo-zoper-janeza-janso-416120
<Seniorita> Roman Leljak napovedal tožbo zoper Janeza Janšo - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Prvak SDS Janez Janša in publicist Roman Leljak sta se na Twitterju sporekla zaradi Leljakove objave imen sodelavcev SDV, med katerimi je tudi nekdanji tožilec Anton Drobnič.«
<zdobersek> objectively idiotic
<Matthai> jaz sicer ne spremljam preveč te scene, ampak anista bila Leljak in Janša svoj čas BFF?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.2°C @29.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% vzhodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:56:54, Kulminacija: 11:03:34, Sončni zahod: 18:10:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 13min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> "deblokirati internet miska ne deluje"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> kaksen je kaj feedback glede ubuntu aquarius tablice ?
<yang> a je kaksen irc kanal namenjen temu ubuntu touch projektu
<yang> aha, vidim da je #ubuntu-touch
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as ubuntu touch
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti se kr furas tist endomondo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie furam ne..synceam pa
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam strava app
<CrazyLemon> pol pa synceam na endomondo
<zdobbie> na tulifonu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..webapp
<CrazyLemon> strava app je na telefonu ja
<zdobbie> in strava app GPS pobira?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja? lol
<CrazyLemon> kako pa si mislu da beleži aktivnost?
<zdobbie> ok? kek
<zdobbie> ja sem mislu, da si ze ksn stevc ubodu
<zdobbie> power meter even
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nexus 5 nima ant+ senzorja
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi strava ima tiste watte tam
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> mora bit strasno natancno
<CrazyLemon> good enough for me :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Boštjan123: Programi Ubuntu na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6481/programi-ubuntu-na-16-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Programi Ubuntu na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43706#Comment_43706
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a nimaš ti garmina? zakaj zdaj hočeš endomondo!?
<zdobbie> mam garmina
<zdobbie> cem met novga garmina
<zdobbie> so sue me
<zdobbie> but don't
<CrazyLemon> [12:05:53] <CrazyLemon>: zdobbie a nimaš ti garmina? zakaj zdaj hočeš endomondo!?
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense dude..no effin sense
<zdobbie> nocem endomondo shitea
<zdobbie> to je tvoje dognanje
<CrazyLemon> jah če me sprašuješ če furam endomondo.. predvidevam da se zanimaš za endomondo
<CrazyLemon> ali se mogoče zanimaš zame?!?!
<zdobbie> spot-on
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> a  mogoč kdo ve kko se imenuje ena roža v gozdu k zgleda k stročji fižol :D
<CrazyLemon> divji stročji fižol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.8°C @29.04.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:56:54, Kulminacija: 11:03:34, Sončni zahod: 18:10:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 13min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sm probov iskt pod to pa nism najdu haha
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj nisi slikal
<CrazyLemon> bi naredu image search pa je :)
<msev-> sj je
<msev-> bonm
<msev-> A kdo ve od ke pride teh 75 cm zice za fm radio mopolna antena
<msev-> A je to kj quarter wave
<msev-> Al pa kj
<msev-> Aha quarterwave je ja
<dz0ny_> .aptf envtpl
<dz0ny_> .apt envtpl
<yang> CrazyLemon: meni se zdi ok https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AC02qUlZM
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Tablet bq Aquaris M10 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A short video demonstrating the bq Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition. The Tablet was delivered just one day ago (14/04/2016) and is still running Ubuntu Touch 15.04...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: See Ubuntu Convergence in Action With This Music App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4NUDrVqp_D4/ubuntu-music-app-convergence-action
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice ride
<CrazyLemon> dva PRja..not bad
<napsy_> wayland kar dobr dela
<napsy_> obcasno mal zalaga
<CrazyLemon> THIS IS THE FINAL NOTICE, YOU HAVE 48 HOURS TO MOVE OR SAVE YOUR DATA. YOUR DATA WILL BE AUTOMATICALLY DELETED ON MAY 1, 2016.
<CrazyLemon> copy.com :)
<zdobbie> but why http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/04/mukbang-and-hauls-the-rise-of-super-indulgent-eating-and-shopping-videos/
<Seniorita> Mukbang and Hauls: The rise of super-indulgent eating and shopping videos | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Watching people eat enormous amounts of food is catharsis at its best.«
<matjaz> .sc galantis no money
<jabuk> Galantis - No Money (Ben Zamora Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/benzamoramusic/no-money-ben-zamora-remix ♥3,195 ▶19,537
<matjaz> dammit no
<matjaz> a so API omejil?
<matjaz> ker the najbolj popularnih ne pokaže
<matjaz> pa tudi soundnode jih ne najde
<matjaz> ta SC API je bugged af
<matjaz> http://stackoverflow.com/a/36529330
<Seniorita> SoundCloud API URLs timing out and then returning error 403 on about 50% of tracks - Stack Overflow
<matjaz> bravo soundcloud
<matjaz> right holderjem so dovolil omejevanje APIja
<matjaz> ffs
<matjaz> pa nikjer niti besedice o tem, gg
<CrazyLemon> očitno je to zdaj del pro paketa :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa no money is pretty kul
<matjaz> galantis sta dobra ja
<zdobbie> nexus 5 ne bo dubu android Na?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/29/who-hacked-facebook/
<Seniorita> Who hacked Facebook?
<Seniorita> »A researcher found that someone had been harvesting employee passwords since July, but its security team thinks it’s no big deal.«
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ne
<CrazyLemon> facebook sux
<dz0ny_> whaat blink is back
<dz0ny_> .sc blink 182 bored to death
<jabuk> Blink - 182 Bored To Death Cover (Bree Gearhart)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/breegearhart/blink-182-bored-to-death-cover-bree-gearhart ♥3 ▶1,694
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> fuck that
<matjaz> fuck'em
<matjaz> dej link :)
<dz0ny_> https://open.spotify.com/track/34hoCwSsssai61QCqzGYtX
<Seniorita> Bored To Death, a song by blink-182 on Spotify
<Seniorita> »Bored To Death, a song by blink-182 on Spotify«
<dz0ny_> sry
<dz0ny_> mam sam to
<matjaz> .yt bored to death
<jabuk> Bored To Death - blink-182 [LYRIC VIDEO] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yGipyel-3I
<matjaz> ni tolk Å¡voh no
<CrazyLemon> danes sm slišal en kul komad klemna klemna
<CrazyLemon> he's also back!
<matjaz> dons me pa jebejo teli muzičari v glavo ej
<matjaz> neralič story od klemna ni na jutubih!
<zdobbie> Bernie please! http://imgur.com/wUTQiV7
<Seniorita> So much knowledge! So much debt.. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> klemn klemn in da haus ya'll
<msev-> brodul a zj si že diplomiral :D
<yang> https://ring.cx/
<Seniorita> Ring | Ring gives you a full control over your communications and an unmatched level of privacy.
<Seniorita> »Ring gives you a full control over your communications and an unmatched level of privacy.«
<yang> Matthai: vidim, da ti ze poznas tole :)
<Matthai> yang, ja
<Matthai> ex-sflphone sicer
<yang> dela v redu ?
<Matthai> niti ne
<Matthai> na nadroidu sem imel ful enih ghost klicev
<Matthai> je pa res, da že nekaj časa nisem poiskusil
<yang> jaz sem na android instaliral
<yang> bom testiral malo
<yang> mislim, na replicant
<yang> ker je tudi v f-droid
<Matthai> aha, no, saj upam, da je zdaj bolje
<Matthai> jaz sem imel ghost klice
<Matthai> kar neki klici, ko dvigneš, je tišina
<Matthai> kao neki čudni paketki so to prožili
<yang> hmmm
<yang> ja mislim ce ne shareas svojega IDja, je sploh cudno da te nekdo lahko poklice
<yang> mogoce so tej IDji sicer vidni znotraj p2p
<yang> pa tisti ki browsa lahko prozi klice
<Matthai> faaak, jaz zdajle rešujem en totalen fuckup
<Matthai> babnica pri stranki mi reče, naj vsem zaposlenim ukinem dostop do enega "skupnega" maila
<Matthai> OK, a disablam mail, ali ga izbrišem po user compih?
<Matthai> "eee, kar izbriši"
<Matthai> naredim
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<Matthai> nakar se izkaže, da je bil POP3
<Matthai> in so Å¡li outgoing maili pa-pa
<Matthai> na srečo laufam time macine na vseh kištah
<CrazyLemon> na vseh kištak laufa osx?
<CrazyLemon> kištah*
<Matthai> ja, cela firma je na macih
<Matthai> 12 računalnikov
<CrazyLemon> fensi..zihr so odvetniki! :P
<yang> al pa designerji
<CrazyLemon> cela firma sam designerji?
 * CrazyLemon ni še slišal za tako firmo
<CrazyLemon> nič..ln
<Matthai> odvetniki, valjda
<yang> delikatna korespondenca potem
<Matthai> meh
<Matthai> problem je, da nekdo ni nič mislil
<Matthai> jaz sem pa preveč slepo sledil navodilom
<yang> mors met tak delete button kot na googlu k gre v arhiv
<netkat> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/29/ithelpdeskcreatesohholdhell/
<yang> http://www.theregister.co.uk/Design/graphics/icons/404_img.jpg
<netkat> ups http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/29/it_helpdesk_creates_oh_hold_hell/ zdej menda bo
<Seniorita> We've literally found the real Bastard Operator From Hell • The Register
<Seniorita> »Ingenious IT staff banish hapless callers to on-hold Hades with Extension 666«
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-30
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km SV od OBREŽJA @30/04/2016 05:13:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.76+E
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo povečini sončno. Zjutraj bo ponekod po kotlinah megleno. V notranjosti Slovenije bo sredi dneva nastalo nekaj kopaste oblačnosti, izjemoma bo v hribovitem svetu možna kakšna kratkotrajna ploha. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 12 do 16,  na Primorskem do 19 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo oblačno. Dež bo čez dan od juga zajel večji del Slovenije. Pihati bo začel severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 2 do 7, na Primorskem do 12, najvišje dnevne od 9 do 15,  na Primorskem do 17 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.1°C @30.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% severozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:23, Kulminacija: 11:03:27, Sončni zahod: 18:11:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> madona kero lepo vreme!
<napsy_> direkt za kepat
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @30.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:51:01, Kulminacija: 11:00:11, Sončni zahod: 18:09:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 18min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6482/kaj-namestiti
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: You Can Now Install Snappy Apps through the Software app on Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cZWwoCPItEM/can-now-install-snappy-apps-software-center
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43707#Comment_43707
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: RE: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43708#Comment_43708
<[BNC]msev-1> Dons sm 5ur gazu po snegu na Pokljuki  :-) sem mal pretiraval
<yang> bravo
 * CrazyLemon ima že 1000km v nogah !
<yang> na kateri planini si bil
<[BNC]msev-1> yang na zajamnikih
<[BNC]msev-1> sam je blo ful težje ker je bil sneg ful bl naporno, pa nobenga še ni blo pred nama sva mogla gazt
<yang> si fotkal ?
<[BNC]msev-1> mal sm ja
<[BNC]msev-1> nevem zakaj mi je nick Å¡tevilka 2 bouncer dal
<msev-> evo
<msev-> better
<msev-> :9
<msev-> :)
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.7°C @30.04.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:23, Kulminacija: 11:03:27, Sončni zahod: 18:11:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43709#Comment_43709
<msev-> a tole je novo international vreme
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> nope
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> vbistvu je đoni samo zame dal notri amburg
<pitastrudl> hamburg*
<pitastrudl> :p
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a gremo že surgat
<msev-> ker zvečer = kres
<msev-> ej a če kupuješ iz amazona.de kko je s poštnino
<msev-> a kdo na polno naročuje pa ve
<CrazyLemon> plačaš jo tako kot v vsaki nonchinese trgovini :)
<CrazyLemon> razn če maš prime..tam potem včasih dobiš free shipping
<msev-> kok pa pride CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> taužnt tristo
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/novice-plus/slovenski-znanstveniki-odkrili-oralni-seks-pri-pajkih-video-416245
<Seniorita> Odkritje slovenskih znanstvenikov: tudi pajki poznajo oralni seks (video) - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Slovenski znanstveniki z Biološkega inštituta Jovana Hadžija pri ZRC SAZU so odkrili, da samci drevesnega pajka med spolnim odnosom slinijo spolovila samic.«
<CrazyLemon> NSFW!!!
<zdobbie> you zoofil
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> as kej kolesaru danes al si samo lenaru?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: stevc sem narocu!
<zdobbie> tko da bom koncn loh sezono zacel
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no..'stevc' ni ravno stevc an'!
<CrazyLemon> a 1k?
<zdobbie> 520
<CrazyLemon> waat
<CrazyLemon> why
<zdobbie> why not?
<zdobbie> mislu sem 25ko
<CrazyLemon> coz..1k
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> jst se rad zgubim
<CrazyLemon> jah..520 ti ne bo kaj preveč pomagala..če se prav spomnim nima navigacije gor
<zdobbie> jst se rad zgubim
<CrazyLemon> a ma sploh live strava segments?!?
<zdobbie> to pa ma
<zdobbie> se strava live segmente ma
<CrazyLemon> ooh! druzga itak pol ne rabiš!
<zdobbie> ja nam stravu koristu
<zdobbie> sej nisem hipster
 * CrazyLemon danes naredu 1000. kilometer
<zdobbie> oh fuck you
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si trainingpeaks guy al kaj je že tist
<zdobbie> aha
 * CrazyLemon pa išče chain catcherja
<zdobbie> da vidim, ce bo nov hw kej pomagu
<CrazyLemon> se javiš?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: scotti majo vgrajen chain catcher
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase mi je veriga kr dosti krat padla dol..ne vem zakaj
<zdobbie> menjalnik se ti je mogoc odnastavu
<zdobbie> 'odnastavu'
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti chain catcherji so dost pocen, se splaca, ce jih rabs
<zdobbie> na ktero stran ti veriga pada?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem ja..sam nism vidu nobenga na funsports
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie na tisto varno stran :)
<CrazyLemon> torej na notranjo stran
<CrazyLemon> ko z velikega chainringa dam na manjšega
<zdobbie> e.g. https://www.bike-components.de/en/BBB/Ketten-Absprung-Schutz-ChainWatch-BCR-80A-p42336/
<Seniorita> BBB Ketten Absprung-Schutz ChainWatch BCR-80A - bike-components
<Seniorita> »Features: - 6061 T6 Aluminium Ketten Absprung-Schutz - fast unsichtbar auf dem Umwerfer montiert - kompatibel mit Kettenblättern im Bereich von 53-34T - inkl. Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben passend für verschiedene Umwerfer Lieferumfang:...«
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da obstajajo tudi slovenske trgovine ki majo take zadeve ane?
<CrazyLemon> pa stanejo cca. 0.5€ več :D
<zdobbie> was? ich verstehn das nicht
<CrazyLemon> šprehen zi ingliš?!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChSmw2oWgAAjYSe.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo insurgency?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: gandalfar
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem ja..igram z njim
<CrazyLemon> .sc morning ft mic kellog
<jabuk> Morning (ft. Mic Kellogg)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/rahnharper/morning-ft-mic-kellogg ♥1,367 ▶1,615
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-01
<[nitro]>  
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1UVo66q_bI
<Seniorita> President Obama Attacks, Roasts Donald Trump at White House Correspondent Dinner 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »President Barack Obama got one more chance to poke fun at fellow politicians, the press and himself at the annual White House Correspondents’ Dinner — but it...«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/8IVHHKp.gifv
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/04/30/youtube-is-testing-a-new-material-ui-on-the-web/
<Seniorita> YouTube Is Testing A New Material UI On The Web
<Seniorita> »Google apparently has a Material Design UI overhaul in the works for YouTube and it looks pretty good. While it has not yet been pushed to the masses, it i... by Jacob Long in Google, News«
<CrazyLemon> kr nice
<CrazyLemon> !g kasich homosexuals are probably born gay
<Seniorita> Kasich: Homosexuals Are 'Probably' Born Gay, Shouldn't Be ... http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/kasich-homosexuals-born-gay-discriminated/story?id=38780753
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ta amerika rocks..seriously
<zdobbie> puj te taj
<CrazyLemon> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-April/000069.html
<Seniorita> [openssl-announce] Forthcoming OpenSSL releases
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGcn4x-oug
<Seniorita> $69 MeLE PCG02U, Fanless Ubuntu Intel PC Stick with Lan Port, 2G 32G Worldwide Free Shipping Now - YouTube
<Seniorita> »MeLE shows the Fanless PC Stick PCG02U runs Ubuntu 14.0.4, powered by Intel Baytrail Quad-core Z3735F, 2GB RAM, 32G Flash on board. It comes with 1pcs USB 2....«
<zdobbie> 14.04?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu license je tudi gor
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kazamir: dual boot - kako razdeliti disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6483/dual-boot-kako-razdeliti-disk
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tale MeLE pa kar dobro izgleda
<Matthai> že dlje časa razmišljam, da bi za mulce poleti naredil kakšen enotedenski tečaj računalništva
<Matthai> Linux, RaspberryPi in take zadeve
<Matthai> ful dobro bi bilo, da bi vsak udeleženec dobil takole igračko zraven :-)
<Matthai> edino smotano je, da ima samo en USB priključek
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4
<Seniorita> Drone Fishing For Tuna - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Pioneering game fishing from the beach using innovative techniques from above. (For licensing or usage, contact licensing@viralhog.com) E: jaiden@seaulcer.tv...«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jah več jih niti ne gre na samo ploščo.. obstajajo pa tudi usb hubi če jih rabiš več :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: dual boot - kako razdeliti disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43710#Comment_43710
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu In The Wild: April 2016  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z6SCvKFwcMo/ubuntu-in-the-wild-bbc-horizon
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, pa če prav vidim, je to x86 arhitektura?
<msev-> Kdaj se bo surgal? :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai looks like it
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nope! x64!
<CrazyLemon> v videu imaš sistem settings details
<Matthai> aha, se pravi ni ARM
<Matthai> even better :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne ni arm..sj piše intel baytrail
<CrazyLemon>  powered by Intel Baytrail Quad-core Z3735F
<zdobbie> damn https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/reliable-source/wp/2016/05/01/larry-wilmores-harshest-burns-in-his-white-house-correspondents-dinner-speech/
<Seniorita> Larry Wilmore’s harshest burns in his White House correspondents’ dinner speech - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »There were audible gasps at some of his zingers.«
<zdobbie> “You look terrible, Mr. President. No, you do, man. Look at you. Your hair is so white it tried to punch me at a Trump rally.”
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqd9m2oPpg4
<Seniorita> INSPIRING! Brave Red Priestess Shows Us What Real Beauty Means - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's time to fight back against the unrealistic standards set by magical amulets. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/co...«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk> pitastrudl: pong
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.9°C @01.05.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:53:53, Kulminacija: 11:03:20, Sončni zahod: 18:12:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 18min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: dual boot - kako razdeliti disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43711#Comment_43711
<msev-> ej čez pol ure fix insurgency a ste za
<idioterna> nism zihr
<idioterna> ful mam se dela
<msev-> A mo igral a je ze termin :-)
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da lahko tudi sam igraš right?
<msev-> Meh dat sux
<CrazyLemon> niti ne..ti boš igral in boš srečen.. in mi bomo srečni ker ne boš vsakih 5min spraševal če bo kdo igral :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dailydot.com/politics/navy-uav-drone-linux-upgrade-21-million/
<Seniorita> U.S. Navy gives its helicopter drones a $21.5 million Linux upgrade
<Seniorita> »Even war machines need software updates.«
<msev-> prou CrazyLemon :D
<msev-> sam je čar v tem da igraš ekipno
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja sej..veš koliko je takih oseb ki radi igrajo ekipno
<CrazyLemon> zadeva se imenuje MULTIPLAYER
<CrazyLemon> ful fajn
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> :P
<msev-> vem sam se ne pogovarjajo na mumblu
<msev-> tko zgubijo velik informacij o razmerah na terenu :D
<CrazyLemon> sej je ingame voice chat :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak predlog za prevod 'nonfree' ?
<CrazyLemon> free je v smislu free as in beer...verjetno ne vem
<CrazyLemon> https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/files/2015/01/Screenshot-from-2015-01-09-164009.png
<CrazyLemon> torej.. lastniško?
<CrazyLemon> nonfree (program)	neprost (program)
<CrazyLemon> pravi pojmovnik
<dz0ny_> https://zealdocs.org/
<Seniorita> Zeal
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, naše železnice imajo v meniju namesto Kontakt: Stični podatki
<lynxlynxlynx> puristično :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- gandalfar igra insurgency
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-24
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> GETTOWORK *whiplash*
<zdobbie> de f
<slax0r> dafuq
<slax0r> oh noes, muh +
<speed-> mate kaj interneta za posoditi? :D
<slax0r> 2l
<idioterna> js bi tut rabil
<idioterna> mam samo shitty wifi pa expensive LTE
<yang> speed-: Če rabiš IP Transit povej
<speed-> rabim internet!!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @24.04.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% severnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:02, Kulminacija: 13:01:04, Sončni zahod: 20:01:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 00min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> .vreme sienna
<jabuk> sienna: 12.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-724196/
<idioterna> feels warmer
<yang> idioterna: glej query
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/countercept/doublepulsar-detection-script
<jabuk> GitHub - countercept/doublepulsar-detection-script: A python2 script for sweeping a network to find windows systems compromised with the DOUBLEPULSAR implant.
<jabuk> doublepulsar-detection-script - A python2 script for sweeping a network to find windows systems compromised with the DOUBLEPULSAR implant.
<zdobersek> off to #windows-si with that, please
<CrazyLemon> tis OSS!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> idioterna: bicikl mam!
<sasa84> danes dop/pop so bile probne vožnje ;)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg7PJnHNCo8
<jabuk> Leteči potepuhi- Bicikl - YouTube
<jabuk> 41, 000 ogledov!!! Znana pesem od Letečih potepuhov. Ukradu sem bicikel pofarbu sem ga mal, s plave na rumeno, da navjo me spoznal sem mal ga se sfriziru zde...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pics
<zdobbie> Drveči potepuhi - Avto
<zdobbie> poje: speed-
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5eie7xaoph42p2/20170424_123023.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 20170424_123023.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> to je ta http://www.maxisport.si/kolesa/treking/treking/scott-sub-cross-20-lady-2017.html
<matjaz> evo, naroču tisti S905x box
<matjaz> zdej pa čakamo
<zdobbie> se malo
<matjaz> T-207 days!
<zdobbie> .yt cakal sn te ko kreten
<jabuk> Mi2 - Cakal sn te ko kreten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJH6YElQI0
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti je všeč kolešček?
<sasa84> zdobbie: a ti je všeč moj kolešček? :o
<zdobbie> kul je
<zdobbie> scott bike best bike
<sasa84> hvala zdobbie :)
<zdobbie> fajn vozi!
<sasa84> zdej pa ne vem kter app naj si dam.. stravo al endomondo :P
<sasa84> bo, hvala
<sasa84> bom
<sasa84> in zdobbie ...še čelado mam!
<zdobbie> edino pravilno
<msev-> dons pa na dejt po službi :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kerga?
<CrazyLemon> tist za 28€ ?
<msev-> sasa84 teli naši proji tuki prisegajo na stravo :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tist schisšinjonjo al kva je ja
<slax0r> saj se da bajkat brez appa :P
<CrazyLemon> matjaz OMĐ! we are SCISHION bros!
<msev-> dz0ny_, a si kj lepo shackal uno xiaomi uro :D
<CrazyLemon> pri meni pravijo da je že shipped out
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kej piše kolk časa?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne vem..kinda weird ker omenjajo netherlands post registered
<CrazyLemon> pa tracking code / smth with numbers and letters vsebuje NL
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ha, pr men pa belgium
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem a gre iz EU skladišča al ne!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje so pa trakci?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pri meni piše China Warehouse
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kje to piše?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ko greš pod order details
<matjaz> pod ceno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pod ceno nič ne piše
<CrazyLemon> Shipping method: Belgium Post Unregistered
<CrazyLemon> ko greš pod tracking pa
<CrazyLemon> ￼
<CrazyLemon> Netherlands Post Registered: Apr 24, 2017 04:35:23 AM PST
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj vidm
<CrazyLemon> pod track your shipment piše
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/B10HzRy.png
<matjaz> jest mam tkole
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a kr insurance si plačal!
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<matjaz> vedno :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.workaway.info/
<jabuk> Workaway.info the site for cultural exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.
<jabuk> Workaway set up to promote fair exchange between budget travellers, language learners or culture seekers who can stay with 1000s of families, individuals or organizations that are looking for help in over 130 different countries.
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva stran :)
<dz0ny_> msev-: ni cajta :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kakšđni trakci?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://www.kolo.si/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/OTRO%C5%A0KO-KOLO-POLAR-BUTTERFLY-15-ALUMINIJ-2015.jpg
<sasa84> ajaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> mal morm počakat...ni del serij. opreme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa take slikce boš mogla delat https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17990689_648737501979733_765888484582505238_n.jpg?oh=b4eb45ca3d8e75ad50c07d70d6d78d46&oe=59754C65
<CrazyLemon> and https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18119055_1638646539496971_2885887247281312433_n.jpg?oh=717107b2317b0dbd100480d6ccc1f1cf&oe=59869AAE
<sasa84> damn CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> vidm, da je že narobe to, da imam športn modrc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 well..small boobs are..small
<CrazyLemon> thats fine
<sasa84> :S
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> silicon valley is back
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/uylAsgw.gifv
<jabuk> Girl got some serious skills
<sasa84> jou jou jouuu
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo kaj podobnega https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.xisberto.phonetodesktop&hl=sl ?
<CrazyLemon> basically.. google now linke bi pošiljal na desktop/browser
<zdobbie> do u Chrome?
<CrazyLemon> google now does not chrome
<CrazyLemon> moraš tapnit open in chrome
<zdobbie> ja v chromeu odpri na tulifonu
<CrazyLemon> in šele nato lahk bookmarkaš
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie [19:25:45] <CrazyLemon>: google now does not chrome
<CrazyLemon> too much work
<zdobbie> ne rabs bookmarkat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aja..recently opened?
<zdobbie> 'opened on other systems' al neki tacga
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup.. pa sploh ne rabim chromea odpirat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ty <3
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je like 3 leta staro
<dz0ny_> where have you been
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to kaj?
<dz0ny_> btw maš pa tud download page for later viewing
<zdobbie> Daily tasks:
<zdobbie> - ride a bike: check
<dz0ny_> da ti Å¡era linke
<zdobbie> - help elderly: check
<zdobbie> good day
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem.. sam sm mislu da ne dela če je tale webview zadeva
<CrazyLemon> da dela sam v chromeu
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> help elderly :D
<sasa84> zdobbie, ti si cel karitas :P
<CrazyLemon> also.. raje bi vidu da je v google now 'send to desktop/bookmark' feature
<CrazyLemon> ker če je yt video
<CrazyLemon> pol ne deva
<dz0ny_> pol maš pa v youtube history
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope :D
<CrazyLemon> probal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: youtube ne porntube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ aaaaaah
<CrazyLemon> now you tell me
<CrazyLemon> i kept refreshing pr0ntube
<matjaz> dz0ny_, evo pa sm dobu ta Night Light feature
<matjaz> sam pojamrat je treba pa se core repo updejta!
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pipey-the-piper-from-hbo%E2%80%99/lflfcoohcjnefmkolcdalkiiallgabon
<jabuk> Pipey the Piper from HBO’s Silicon Valley - Chrome Web Store
<CrazyLemon> Hi, I'm Pipey! Looks like you're in Koper and the weather is clear. If you're wondering whether or not it's overcast, remember you can always just check the sky!
<CrazyLemon> pipey :D
<dz0ny_> well http://i.imgur.com/jofcSjj.png
<CrazyLemon> well he can't do all your work
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> he he
<speed-> silicon valley bo dober
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> sem ravno pogledal
<matjaz> NEW INTERNET BABY!
<CrazyLemon> yup
<upd> (geslo se začne s črko, ne vsebuje posebnih znakov, dolgo je 5-8 znakov.
<upd> Že uporabljenega gesla ne morete ponovno uporabiti.)
<upd> PETROL
<upd> y je posebni znak, pa Å¡e navzgor je omejeno \o/
<matjaz> that calls for "security testing"
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon za posiljanje stvari back and forth, je dober Join
<pitastrudl> https://joaoapps.com/join/
<jabuk> Join – joaoapps
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joaomgcd.join&hl=en
<jabuk> Join by joaoapps - Android Apps on Google Play
<jabuk> Bring your devices together
<pitastrudl> ma Å¡e dosti drugih stvari, je kr uporaben
<pitastrudl> še posebej če imaš Tasker app
<pitastrudl> + ima še API tko da lahko uporablaš še za druge stvari
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> v spam dobu en .mp3 fajl
<CrazyLemon> virustotal pa pravi da ga noben ne zazna
<matjaz> ja posluši ane
<matjaz> mogoče je pa audiobook kako ti je nigerijski princ zapustil 10mio
<CrazyLemon>  Audio file with ID3 version 2.4.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1,  64 kbps, 44.1 kHz, Stereo
<matjaz> men se bo en dan strgal s tem seleniumom
<matjaz> več časa porabim za popravljanje pizdarij ki jih naredi upograde firefoxa in seleniuma, kot tda pišem teste
<CrazyLemon> bleeding edge is...bleeding
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yup, that's what you get when you support and test the latest version of firefox
<skyx> lp
<upd> https://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2203061 direktor!
<jabuk> Error / Napaka
<yang> hm
<yang> ni glih visoka plača za direktorja
<yang> sploh glede na panogo
<johnnyyy> Če se ne motim morajo biti delovna mesta javno objavljena, zato se nekateri poslužujejo teh fint
<upd> bi znal bit to ja
<upd> ali pa iščejo idiote za slamnata podjetja
<johnnyyy> Mi smo imeli tudi predpisane minimalce za razvijalce ... samo zato ker s(m)o bili vnaprej določeni in da nebi se kdo slučajno prijavljal in nam kradel dragocen čas
<yang> mah
<yang> jaz  sem pred leti sel na razgovor za sluzbo
<yang> direktor mi pravi "ti si zdaj sprejet, pridi jutri"
<yang> pa sem tam delal kake dva tedna poizkusno
<johnnyyy> tako sem jaz Å¡tudente izbiral za poflikanje v proizvodnji
<yang> potem pa pravi "dal bom razpis, ker ga moram dati za tvoje delovno mesto, ti si ze sprejet, zato se ne vznemirjaj ce bodo hodili na intervjuje"...
<yang> formalno je moral zadostiti zavodu
<johnnyyy> jp
<johnnyyy> Pr men je blo tako da sem prvi dan mel razgovore, čez 2 uri sem že klical enega da naj pride naslednji dan :D
<yang> uradno ni dal razpisa za delovno  mesto sploh prej, edino na spletni strani je imel razpis, in slucajno je to nekdo videl in mi posredoval link
<johnnyyy> ja, sej javna objava je lahko tudi objava na oglasni deski firme :D
<yang> no takrat je moral dati objavo, samo da je zavodu zadostil, pa to je blo na uni deski, kjer nihce ni gledal
<johnnyyy> Samo če pri nam damo na oglasno desko firme, rabiš ključ da prideš do informacije
<johnnyyy> ja mi smo tudi dajali na desko na zavodu, ne na elektronsko objavo
<johnnyyy> je bolj ziher da manj ljudi vidi
<upd> ja dobijo neki keša če z zavoda vzamejo
<yang> ja
<yang> neki dnarja je dobil zame
<johnnyyy> ja samo neki časa si moral bit na zavodu
<upd> da
<johnnyyy> pa določena starost, pa to se sprosti ob določenem času
<johnnyyy> pri men je bilo isto
<johnnyyy> pa mi je država za 2 leti plačevala prispevke
<upd> aja to meni niso nič povedal
<upd> mogoče ni več tega, ker so ni vedno, so potem neka usposabljanja na delovnem mestu
<upd> za to vem da zavod plačuje
<johnnyyy> no ja mislo bolj malo podjetje in potem kar se tiče poslovanja kar dobro vem kje smo, pa kje je kakšen zajeb
<upd> ja sej
<upd> tko mutite zato sta 2 oglasa za programerja na zavodu letno
<upd> dons so celo trije
<upd> https://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2202823
<jabuk> ZRSZ - Posamezno
<upd> pa to ne Å¡teje k je javna uprava
<johnnyyy> mi smo meli samo takrat ko smo rabili, pa ko smo se prestrukturirali naredili novo firmo ...
<upd> pa ste že vedeli koga boste vzeli
<johnnyyy> seveda
<yang> upd: ce te zanima kaksen je dober razpis za sluzbo si poglej FSF GNU sysadmin position, tej razpisi na ZRSZ so tako skopi da je bog pomagej
<yang> da se se prijaviti ne mores, ce napisejo recimo "iscemo programerja" brez nadaljnih specifikacij recimo
<yang> al pa "pridite na intervju in povedali vam bomo vec"
<johnnyyy> ha ha, ti mu pa pošlješ predračun za svetovanje :D
<yang> skoraj nisem Å¡e videl dobrega razpisa pri nas razen morda pri Zemanti ali Celtri, Visionect, vecina ostalih firm pa obup
<johnnyyy> odvisno od velikosti in urejenosti
<upd> mja zavod je pač za delovna mesta z minimalno plačo
<johnnyyy> če imaš doboro postavljen sistem pol ni problema
<upd> če hočeš več moraš sam poslat na podjetje
<johnnyyy> če pa vsi delajo "vse" kar v manjših podjetjih je pol je pa bolj kavbojsko
<yang> ker poglej, ce ima firma slab razpis, za pozicijo programerja, se lahko prijavi 1000 ljudi, ce to malo razclenijo na linux ali windows, se jih prijavi ze 800 manj recimo, ce pa se bolj razclenijo pa se bistveno manj
<yang> tako da imajo posledicno manj dela z samim intervjuvanjem
<johnnyyy> hja, sam 90% jih zavrneš ko bereš CV
<upd> če napišejo ubuntu se jih samo še 10 prijavi
<johnnyyy> ha ha
<yang> pozabi tudi take, ki posiljajo maile na vsako razpisano delovno mesto, pa so cisto brez kvalifikacij...
<upd> oz. 26 nas je tu :D
<johnnyyy> najboljš so tisti, ko se slikajo v kuhinji, pa tisti, ko nimajo niti kontaktov v CVju
<johnnyyy> :D
<upd> yang, sj prov alenka je prišla do eu brez kvalifikacij
<upd> :)
<johnnyyy> mah mal je nastavla
<johnnyyy> to so njene kvalifikacije :D
<upd> ja sam zgleda da pol ni hotla obeh luken nastavit
<johnnyyy> ha ha, zgleda
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-25
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> not Friday
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> \o
<yang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-phone-no-further-updates-truly-dead
<jabuk> Security Updates for Ubuntu Phone to End in June - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> Security updates for Ubuntu phone and tablet will end this June, Canonical has confirmed. Current OTA updates are currently limited to critical fixes and s
<yang> hmmm, človek kateremu sponzoriram server je dobil FSF 2016 award
<yang> vsaj neki dobrega sem naredil v lajfu
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17991921_229059354245224_5308638305045751257_n.jpg?oh=b1cf49d02dba92acdba356448dd82511&oe=5992D783
<matjaz> jutro!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> sexyst!
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/DbAz8UL.mp4
<yang> uname -a (4.10.12-gnu #1 SMP Fri Apr 21)
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> RUSS FUCKING HANNEMAN
<matjaz> yup, umrl
<metalcamp_> anyway... linux tage anybody?
<metalcamp_> ta vikend
<matjaz> linux tage?
<metalcamp_> linuxtage.at
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/IfOX5m6.jpg
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> GRAB THAT DUDE AND FUCK HIM RICHARD!
<yang> metalcamp_: boš poročal kako je bilo
<metalcamp_> "bilo je zelo lepo" :>
<metalcamp_> drugače program izgleda precej zanimiv
<zdobbie> bos kr novico napisu!
<metalcamp_> *crickets chirping*
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<speed-> \o/
<sasa84> jeeeej speed-
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oooo idioterna
<slax0r>  /o\
<sasa84> si vidu moj kolešček?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu slax0r
<speed-> sasa84 a si malo popila na vse zgodaj? :D
<sasa84> speed- in slax0r ....a vidva ymca?
<idioterna> sasa84: nism se
<idioterna> sasa84: mam slab internet
<idioterna> sasa84: dej link
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5eie7xaoph42p2/20170424_123023.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 20170424_123023.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<speed-> iii
<sasa84> to je ta http://www.maxisport.si/kolesa/treking/treking/scott-sub-cross-20-lady-2017.html
<sasa84> odličen kolešček
<idioterna> men se nalaga
<speed-> subkrosiras? :D
<speed-> drugace pa ja !
<speed-> nebi bilo slabo malo na biciklin it!
<sasa84> speed-: valda :P
<sasa84> ampak sam 20 :P
<idioterna> kr se ni se nalozl
<speed-> kaj 20?
<sasa84> subcross 20 je...
<sasa84> :P
<speed-> aja
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> a kitić je že bil?
<speed-> lol ka te jaz vem :)
<speed-> ce nisi hotela it
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> slax0r: zamudila sva!
<speed-> ali pa noces
<speed-> ce se slucajno ni bil!
<metalcamp_> ni msev- ekspert za to področje?
<sasa84> a msev- ? :)
<metalcamp_> za kitića in podobne
<speed-> mile je legenda!
<sasa84> kaj pa lepa brena? :P pa željo? pa dara bubamara? pa sandra afrika?
<sasa84> đizs, kdo jim imena zbira :D
<speed-> vse so vredik!
<speed-> :))
<speed-> sasa84 to samo fausija iz tebe gre :p
<sasa84> par let nazaj je bil en spot... čak, mejbi najdem
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: where is .tfc?
<slax0r> sasa84: kaj sva zamudila?
<slax0r> aja kitica
<slax0r> jebemtis
<slax0r> kako bom le lahko zdaj spal
<speed-> nebos!
<slax0r> saj
<speed-> konec je
<speed-> invalidska penzija
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> mhm
<sasa84> slax0r: kitiča!
<sasa84> ostane samo Å¡e yt
<slax0r> samo to ni to ne
<speed-> yt proti prvi vrsti ?
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> ne
<sasa84> pa Å¡e z makino bi se pelala
<speed-> pa avtogram na ceceku
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa ceglih na mojem
<speed-> cecku*
<speed-> magari :)
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sem pa ze kar malo lacen...
<speed-> slax0r gda mo mi na kakso pivo sli
<slax0r> prokleti avstrijci, tak dugo vozijo jesti
<speed-> ali ka je zaj s ten
<slax0r> ne pijem vec...
<speed-> pa nemo vec
<speed-> kulturno
<speed-> lejko pa za vikend... nekulturno :D
<slax0r> v nedeljo ne?
<speed-> to nedelja lahko
<speed-> :)
<speed-> nedeljo*
<speed-> jebemo tipkovnica :D
<slax0r> naslednjo
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> te rajsi med tednom :D
<slax0r> pussy
<matjaz> https://www.xda-developers.com/xda-external-link/android-tv-based-on-android-7-1-2-for-the-raspberry-pi-3/
<jabuk> Android TV (based on Android 7.1.2) for the Raspberry Pi 3
<matjaz> dz0ny_, CrazyLemon ^
<dz0ny_> matjaz: very slow
<matjaz> dz0ny_, že probal?
<dz0ny_> long time ago
<dz0ny_> nč novega
<matjaz> prov Android TV se je dal zbuildat?!
<matjaz> zakaj da fak tega nism vedu?!
<zdobersek> zogm?!?!!?
<CrazyLemon> omđ
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dz0ny_ a se da na tistga libreelec tudi castat? :)
<CrazyLemon> coz casting is nice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cucov86bxid8y36/facebook_pipey.png
<jabuk> Dropbox - facebook_pipey.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny_> well miracast
<dz0ny_> but nope
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/N5JQMZ0.mp4
<slax0r> holly shizzle
<slax0r> bicikl na pol strl
<CrazyLemon> well that sux :(
<upd> ZIDAR ZA ZIDANJE IN OMETAVANJE - M/Ž
<upd>  a obstaja zidar za rušenje tud
<yang> to je rušitelj
<idioterna> eh
<yang> sem videl enkrat oglas na neki oglasni deski je pisalo "zidar" pa potem po srbsko se pa po albansko (isto zidar)
<upd> jaz sem dons ob cesti videl oglas
<upd> da en prodaja lesena drva
<yang> mason  je zidar po albansko
<zdobersek> also in English!
<yang> that's right
<upd> https://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2177886
<jabuk> ZRSZ - Posamezno
<upd> lejih rasisti samo moški je lahko
<idioterna> kr kretensko ja
<yang> hm
<yang> kolk pa mislis, da je CNC operaterk v SLO :) ?
<yang> procentualno
<upd> ja tko vsi oglasi so M/Ž samo elan ima - MOŠKI lol https://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2177790
<upd> yang, that's not the point
<yang> hehe
<yang> vem kaj želiš povedat
<upd> tud če je samo ena je lahk bolša ko 10 moških pa nima potem možnosti
<yang> sicer pa ž/m ni zadosti, kaj če si še vse ostalo ...
<yang> spola sploh ne bi rabli omenjati...
<upd> ostalo ne obstaja
<upd> si kar se rodiš ane, pol maš pa še hermaphrodite oz. intersex, to pa že zajema m/ž
<yang> al pa transexuals
<yang> FB ima definiranih okoli 50 spolov
<upd> Transgender people are people who have a gender identity or gender expression that differs from their assigned sex.
<upd> gleda se assigned sex
<upd> Sex assignment (sometimes known as gender assignment) is the determination of an infant's sex at birth.[
<upd> ostalo je nerelevantno
<yang> sicer pa kar se tiče zaposlitvenega oglasa, ali misliš da mora biti napisan nediskriminatorno do spola, kaj pa če želi delodajalec zaposliti izključno moškega ali žensko, pa pač to navede...
<yang> sej tudi ni prav, da žensko na intervjuju sprašujejo, če ima kaj otroka ali pa če planira otroke, pa vseeno to počnejo pa še ostale zadeve
<yang> zakonsko verjetno res ni dopustno da diskriminiraš pri zaposlitvenem oglasu
<yang> ampak tko pravim, da recimo če bi ti zaposloval in bi imel v glavi, da želiš zaposliti raje moškega, zakaj ne bi tega že v osnovi navedel, da ne bi zavajal ljudi ki se prijavljajo na intervju in tratijo čas po nepotrebnem
<yang> itak se vedno delodajalec odloči koga bo na koncu zaposlil
<yang> žal je včasih tudi tako, da oni imajo že izbranega kandidata, pa da zakonsko izpolnijo obveznost potem razpišejo delovno mesto, folk prihaja na intervjuje, samo noben od njih sploh ne bo izbran...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/rekreacija/v-zda-pet-let-zapora-pri-nas-40-evrov-kazni/420622
<jabuk> V ZDA pet let zapora, pri nas 40 evrov kazni :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Kaj storiti, da bodo kolesarji na cestah varnejši? Lance Armstrong je nekoč divjega voznika ujel in ga pretepel, a to pač ni rešitev.
<CrazyLemon>  "Če te nekdo s 150 km/h prehiti na deset centimetrov, ima pogosto celjsko registracijo."
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> ne dosezem 150kmh na kolesu
<zdobersek> ta komentator pa naj se neha vozt po avtocesti!
<CrazyLemon> sam preber komentarje :D
<CrazyLemon> retards be retarded
<CrazyLemon> http://spacetelescopelive.org/
<jabuk> SpaceTelescopeLive
<upd> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18118428_1306722076114551_4100554896125545222_n.jpg?oh=0cd3dc8cc19ddff1a911cba360422505&oe=597661D3
<upd> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18157491_1306718596114899_4726938255685201933_n.jpg?oh=061101a2f4223a38d5e899ba47ed7e05&oe=598EF852
<metalcamp> yang: ha? zakaj bi razpisal delovno mesto, če že imaš izbranega kandidata?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp legal reasons
<zdobersek> metalcamp novico prosm!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, yang: zgleda sem pomešal spremembe, ki jih je uvedel ZUTD-A
<metalcamp> zdobersek: bom spisal zvečer. komu naj posredujem?
<zdobersek> metalcamp, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek metalcamp kakšno novico?
<zdobersek> surprise news
<zdobersek> get hyped
<CrazyLemon> linux tags
<zdobersek> or is it
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp če bi rad pisal novice povej
<CrazyLemon> ti naredim acc na wpju pa je
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš nič posredovat
<CrazyLemon> če boš pa priden pa dobiš še @ubuntu.si mail..zbrišem zdobbieja in dodam tebe..easy peasy
<speed-> njegov mail mu daj
<speed-> kaj kurac :D
<zdobbie> heyheyheyheyhey
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/25/uber-elevate-flying-taxi-network-2020-test-launch/
<jabuk> Uber wants to test its flying taxis by 2020
<jabuk> Today in Dallas, Uber is taking the wraps off its flying car plans. The company's three-day "Elevate" summit is meant to discuss all things relating to vertical...
<CrazyLemon> The five companies include Aurora Flight Sciences, Pipistrel Aircraft, Embraer, Mooney and Bell Helicopter.
<matjaz> fuck em!
<CrazyLemon> fuck you!
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List
<jabuk> DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> MIR IS ALIVE!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> a ni reentral ze ful nazaj
<CrazyLemon> niet
<dz0ny_> ffs zgleda bo treba na ubuntu-gnome-gnome ostat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ Å¡e vedno bo ubuntu gnome
<CrazyLemon> sam ubuntu bo gnomish
<CrazyLemon> imo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/dollar-forever-bundle
<jabuk> 24 Linux Games for a $1, Courtesy of Bundle Stars - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> Fancy giving your Steam library a big ol' boost? Well, if you have a dollar to spare, you can thanks to Bundle Stars and the Dollar Forever Bundle.
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-26
<dz0ny_> musk is getting some action https://www.instagram.com/p/BTPyhtBhdn6/
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> "Artful Aardvark" ?
<dz0ny_> aka lobotomized gnome
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> whyyyyyy
<speed-> what why
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> whhyyyyyy
<zdobbie> do you have to speed- when you drive
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: you punny guy :)
<speed-> I never speed
<speed-> except when I do
<slax0r> except when he's in kocevje
<speed-> ^^
<matjaz> dz0ny_, Amber <3
<dz0ny_> cist ga je zjebala, poor musl
<dz0ny_> zdej je zacel selfije delat
<matjaz> it's Amber, you make selfies too!
<matjaz> you'd*
<zdobbie> y'all just jell
<matjaz> ZDOBBIE YES
<dz0ny_> well deep said she is bit crazy
<dz0ny_> maybe he likes crazy
<matjaz> "here's to the crazy ones" - some guy, some year
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> tko ste tiho danes, da ne vem če mi sploh net dela
<matjaz> se vidi da je petek
<matjaz> HELLO?!
<metalcamp_> TGIF!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: včeraj sem se malo časovno precenil glede novice
<speed-> petek je pravo
<speed-> ....
<speed-> za nas ni petka... do petka
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> ne boj
<zdobbie> tehle par dni bo tud teb ~odbrzelo~ skozi
<matjaz> https://github.com/alevchuk/vim-clutch
<jabuk> GitHub - alevchuk/vim-clutch: A hardware pedal for improved text editing in Vim
<jabuk> vim-clutch - A hardware pedal for improved text editing in Vim
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> noice
<metalcamp_> wah-wah pedal for programmers
<speed-> par dni
<speed-> cet, pet, sob, ned, pon, tor
<speed-> saj ne da mate celi teden fraj :D
<metalcamp_> petek ni fraj
<matjaz> + sre, čet, pet, sob, ned
<matjaz> \o/
<speed-> pa ce ste pametni je petek fraj ne? :D
<metalcamp_> mja, bo treba staro bolniško koristiti
<zdobbie> kdo uporablja vim?
<speed-> slax0r
<zdobbie> slava mu
<speed-> \o/
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ zato pa se danes nisi? :D
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: po službi spišem
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ like i said.. če želiš ti lahk naredim acc na wp
<CrazyLemon> pa napišeš novico ko želiš.. pa kar želiš :D
<metalcamp_> ok, lahko
<slax0r> speed-: ?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ mail mi napiši na pvt
<CrazyLemon> pa na forumu ti bom tudi naredu uporabnika..ker vse novice grejo na forum in če ni enakega userja pol se sistem sesuje.. design flaw by zdobbie :P
<matjaz> it's a feature
<speed-> planned on bbq 2001
<speed-> slax0r, iscejo vim uporabnika
<speed-> pa si verjetno edini na balkanu
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/857168629447655424
<jabuk> Val 202 on Twitter: "Zaposlimo knjižničarko. Pogoj: da ni pod stresom in ženska komunikativnost!Ob 12.00 Kje pa vas čevelj žuli o absurdnih oglasih za delo 📻"
<matjaz> omg zdej so že na githubu spam accounti!
<matjaz> https://github.com/aymanshiekh
<jabuk> aymanshiekh (Ayman Sheikh) · GitHub
<jabuk> Follow aymanshiekh on GitHub and watch them build beautiful projects.
<matjaz> fcuk yea! končno postavljen in delujoč stack za headless testiranje v firefoxu!
<matjaz> zdej pa pičim na dopust!
<matjaz> ADIEU
<CrazyLemon> dopust?
<CrazyLemon> its raining dude!
<CrazyLemon> its raining, dude!
<slax0r> speed-: aja
<slax0r> mogoce pa res ja
<upd> https://eshop.petrol.si/sl/petrol/noz-za-prezivetje-nes-army-knife-pbl175154/ izvor tega bi rad našel :/
<jabuk> Izvorna napaka
<upd> https://eshop.petrol.si/sl/petrol/noz-za-prezivetje-nes-army-knife-pbl175154/ test
<jabuk> Izvorna napaka
<skyx> kdaj to delas?
<skyx> neka izvorna napaka? :P
<upd> ne vem kaj ga mede.
<skyx> http://www.google.si
<jabuk> Google
<skyx> upd: tole https://validator.w3.org/nu/?doc=https%3A%2F%2Feshop.petrol.si%2Fsl%2Fpetrol%2Fnoz-za-prezivetje-nes-army-knife-pbl175154%2F
<upd> skyx, sorry iščem izvor noža
<skyx> aja lol
<upd> mja mal čorov sm napisal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/04/26/google-branded-wireless-headphones-show-fcc/
<jabuk> Google-branded wireless headphones show up at the FCC
<jabuk> Well this is... unexpected. We've heard whispers of a new Google Home/Google WiFi combo, and even the next Pixel devices, but nothing in the realm of audio... by Corbin Davenport in Google, News
<metalcamp> slax0r: si dobil msg? net me nekaj zeza
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, do I look like I care? I'M FREE!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz free of what? :D
<matjaz> WORK!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you quit? :D
<matjaz> no dammit!
<matjaz> končno mi je uspel nekej dobrga narest
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pizza? :>
<matjaz> tudi ja :)
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/9e6dd1ea
<CrazyLemon> fucking ubuntu and fucking ubuntu games
<CrazyLemon> grep tracker syslog | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 6704
<CrazyLemon> and thats why i have /var/log on my hdd
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> http://www.filmstart.si/kritike/ogledano-strah-2016/
<jabuk> Ogledano: Strah (2016) – Filmstart
<jabuk> Kristjan se pridruži neonacistični skupini. Šele ko ugotovi, kako s svojimi dejanji škoduje tudi najbližjim, začne o tem globje premišljevati.
<lynxlynxlynx> po povzetku bi rekel, da je klon gen-x
<upd> heh
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kateri k...c mi zdaj freezea sistem med igro
<CrazyLemon> nobenga updejta ni bilo za to igro
<matjaz> jah, loge maš na hddju
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..tracker-miner-fs se je najprej obesu
<CrazyLemon> ker ni mogu enga fajla poskenat or smth
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa je ureadhead na enakem fajlu
<CrazyLemon> ureadahead[673]: ureadahead:/home/*/Dropbox/Public/FAX/*/storitve/build/web/WEB-INF/classes/*/storitve/build/web/WEB-INF/classes/*/storitve/build/web/WEB-INF/classes/*/vaja8/build/web/WEB-INF/classes/org: Prezrta veliko predolga pot
<matjaz> VS Code mi je vedno bolj všeč
<matjaz> and I hate that feeling ...
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-27
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> slax0r delas?
<speed-> daj vsaj ti delaj!!!
<tadej> dej ne tezi na vse zgodaj :)
 * speed- slaps tadej around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> ziher si bil ti
<speed-> mas belega golfa
<speed-> tam pri medvedih
<tadej> ne mam dva passata :P
<speed-> ziher si bil ti!
<tadej> kaj
<speed-> kriv
<speed-> ja z belim passatom si leto skos rdeco v kocevju
<speed-> krivijo pa mene :)
<pitastrudl> morgen von deutschland
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> kaj delas v nemciji
<zdobersek> offspring investment
<pitastrudl> sem pri drugi polovici :D
<speed-> aa
<speed-> tak kak je zdobersek pravo:D
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> pitastrudl, genau okolje si izbral za ta dan
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pri porazeni strani!
<zdobersek> razen ce devas kontro
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kek
<zdobersek> pitastrudl, rub it in
<speed-> nothing personal
<speed-> ali kak bi se temu reklo :)
<zdobersek> OTOH, speed- pa v AUT
<speed-> JA
<speed-> jaz delam za okupatorja!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> vamonos!
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/ZPZUtqa.mp4
<pitastrudl> rip
<speed-> schade
<CrazyLemon> i hate pages with google custom search
<slax0r> speed-: dleas
<speed-> slax0r pa normalno
<speed-> mislim
<speed-> v sluzbi sem :D
<speed-> ti?
<slax0r> pa pravim...delas :)
<idioterna> http://radiokricac.si/
<jabuk> Radio Kričač – 76 let ustanovitve OF
<slax0r> aja, happy OF day
<slax0r> prasci ki ste fraj
<speed-> slax0r +1
<speed-> meni so kolegi pravili, "ka pa delas za okupatora"
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> "delas?" "pa normalno ... mislim, v sluzbi sem"
<zdobersek> explains so much
<Resnik> sup
<speed-> zdobersek jah
<speed-> tak to pride
<speed-> da pac mores biti prisoten :)
<slax0r> ni vazno zmagati, vazno je sodelovati
<slax0r> saj so nas pa od malih nog tak ucili
<speed-> daž
<speed-> da*
<CrazyLemon> tale zesty je tak crap da boli glava
<zdobersek> zdrzi
<slax0r> speed-: http://www.educa.fmf.uni-lj.si/izodel/sola/2002/di/pernar/slike/dirkac.jpg
<zdobersek> unity bojo skenslal, bo takoj boljs
<slax0r> to ti bom dal delat kot nalepko za na sipo odzadaj :)
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/brogsGMBu4Q?t=38   <- evo ga speeda :D
<jabuk> Eustahije Brzić -Udarac i Dzudo(The Blue Racer )sinhronizovano - YouTube
<jabuk> Crtani film za decu sa sinhronizacijom - Eustahije Brzić - Udarac i Dzudo / Cartoon Network - The Blue Racer
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mzz.gov.si/si/o_ministrstvu/javne_objave/razpisi_mednarodnih_organizacij_za_delovna_mesta/novica/article/3323/38360/
<jabuk> Novica | Ministrstvo za zunanje zadeve
<CrazyLemon> 280 € per day za LTO
<CrazyLemon> in 240€ za STO
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats some good money
<idioterna> svobodno trzasko ozemlje?
<CrazyLemon> 19k €
<idioterna> a znas dovolj dobr anglesko pa a se znajdes v keniji?
<idioterna> fino je ce znas tut svahili
<CrazyLemon> my english is good enough to order a bigmac in any country around the world!
<slax0r> except in north korea
<idioterna> a tm mora smallmac
<slax0r> a majo sploh kak mac tam?
<speed-> no macs in n. korea
<napsy_> uporablja kdo keepass2?
<CrazyLemon> niet
<speed-> mi ga nucamo
<speed-> baje
<speed-> samo nihce ne dodaja passwordov te pa so skos problemi :D
<napsy_> iscem en pameten chrome extension
<napsy_> da bi mi naredil autofill
<CrazyLemon> a ne naredijo vsi password managerji autofill?
 * CrazyLemon disabled that sh1t - autofill
<napsy_> nevem, p tem clieentu ko ga mama se mi zdi da ne zna
<napsy_> KeePass
<yang> CrazyLemon: ni big maca v ZDA, samo quarter pounder
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pkq_eBHXJ4
<jabuk> Royale With Cheese - Pulp Fiction (2/12) Movie CLIP (1994) HD - YouTube
<jabuk> Pulp Fiction movie clips: http://j.mp/1L5eDtj BUY THE MOVIE: http://amzn.to/u4q3x7 Don't miss the HOTTEST NEW TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/1u2y6pr CLIP DESCRIPTIO...
<idioterna> yang: kaj je s tabo
<idioterna> seveda je big mac
<yang> aja zgleda sem si narobe zapomnil , mate prav :)
<yang> quarter pounder je royale with cheese
<yang> big mac = big mac
<matjaz> napsy_, keepassxc zna
<napsy_> kul bom poskusu
<dz0ny_> https://research.googleblog.com/2017/04/experimental-nighttime-photography-with.html
<jabuk> Research Blog: Experimental Nighttime Photography with Nexus and Pixel
<yang> a kdo ve kako je z USB timeouti, ce imas usb to ethernet dongle ali naj bi deloval skozi cel čas brez timeoutov...ker npr. externi USB diski se timeoutajo
<yang> mel sem nek tak usb dongle, pa se mi je vsake toliko timeoutal
<yang> mogoce je treba forcati potem ukaz, da se usb ne timeouta pod linuxom
<idioterna> men nikol nc ne timeouta
<idioterna> pa sm skos na usb ethernetu
<yang> lahko da je tudi bila kaksna okvara na samem hardwareu, na eni napravi sem to opazil, potem sem pretikal USB porte ker imam 4 porte, ampak povsod je prihajalo do enake napake
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aVbW-bnnEA
<jabuk> Andy Dwyer - Sudden Death Song - Parks and Recreation - YouTube
<jabuk> Andy Dwyer (Parks and Recreation) - Sudden Death Song Sudden Death (1995) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114576/?ref_=nv_sr_1 Deleted scene :( Too long for the...
<zdobersek> metalcamp, fwiw jst sem se zajbavu glede novice
<zdobersek> https://www.ubuntu.si/2017/04/dnevi-linuxa-v-gradcu/
<jabuk> Dnevi Linuxa v Gradcu – Ubuntu Slovenija
<matjaz> you joking, he producing
<matjaz> heštegthedevs101
<metalcamp> zdobersek: zajebaval ali ne, ni bila slaba ideja
<metalcamp> matjaz: exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> meh..ni skopiralo novice na forumu
<CrazyLemon> also metalcamp ..preimenoval sm te na forumu tko da zamenjaj " " z "-"
<zdobersek> ze mate nek sklumpan plugin na forumu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek inspired by your plugin
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<zdobersek> *inspired*
<CrazyLemon> pa ni skopiralo ker ni bil nick match
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sm naredu enaka nicka..ampak očitno v bazi sta zapisana drugače
<CrazyLemon> also..baza ni več dostopna na enakem naslovu kot je nekoč bila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> stfu
<slax0r> eni delamo
<slax0r> nas motite
<speed-> ja
<speed-> psssssssssst
<speed-> oz kak pravis nas svaba
<speed-> KA SE DERES
<speed-> :D
<Resnik> jst že tadrug kufe pijem dans
<Resnik> bmk za vas k delate :D
<speed-> jaz sem jih ze 4 rukno
<slax0r> drugi je reko
<slax0r> jaz sem dva spil preden si se ti prvic obrno v postelji
<speed-> ja pussy way
<speed-> :D
<speed-> 7.00 prvi kafe!
<speed-> 7.05 drugi
<speed-> :))
<Resnik> ma sj ubistvu morm tud jst zj delat it neki
<slax0r> 7.00 prvi, 7.05 fax 7.15 durgi :D
<Resnik> :(
<slax0r> delaj nekaj ja
<Resnik> :D
<speed-> ja
<Resnik> pizda tajnico nucam
<Resnik> pisat predračune mi je taka muka :D
<CrazyLemon> kak programer pa si da nisi to automatiziral?!
<idioterna> jsm avtomatiziru, pa se ne upam pognat
<idioterna> k bo googlu zmankal diska
<CrazyLemon> moraš kodo optimizirat!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pdfji so too big
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jaz tudi nucam tajnico
<speed-> samo da dobro taji!
<slax0r> pa ne za predracune ^^
<pitastrudl> bo produktivnost padla za polovico
<speed-> tezka bo
<speed-> manjse produktivnosti skoraj nemoremo meti :D
<speed-> samo gor se lahko gre
<idioterna> hm po mojih izkusnjah produktivnost kr zraste od tega da ma clovk osebnega asistenta
<speed-> torej bo to resitev!
<speed-> dol v hooters po tajnice!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> a taki ste
<upd> https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/ikIyv8wuSKRU/v0/-1x-1.png
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/bjkmsiZ.gif
<CrazyLemon> stupid pebkac
 * CrazyLemon ugotovil razlog za freeze
<CrazyLemon> neki sm šlatal pc fan pa očitno ga nism fajn stisnu tko kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> also..zakaj bios ponastavi vrstni red diskov če dodaš sata kable?!
<matjaz> Sand Castle je kr kul
<matjaz> .imdb sand castle
<jabuk> Sand Castle |05 Feb 2001 7 min| Short
<jabuk> Sand Castle grasps for visual memories of home in the midst of a sense of displacement. Paint, clay, sand, and jello combined with images of houses embody the textures and impressions of the past.
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160809
<matjaz> .imdb sand castle 2017
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> fu jabuk!
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2582576/
<jabuk> Sand Castle (2017) - IMDb
<jabuk> Directed by Fernando Coimbra.With Henry Cavill, Nicholas Hoult, Glen Powell, Tommy Flanagan. Set during the occupation of Iraq, a squad of U.S. soldiers try to protect a small village.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je to film?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/sand_castle_2017/
<jabuk> Sand Castle (2017) - Rotten Tomatoes
<CrazyLemon> not the best scores
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I know
<matjaz> je pa kr kul
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEJn2b8Pa18
<jabuk> Fargo - Credits drum track (Season 2 Episode 8) - Extended - YouTube
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živ
<e1e> kako kaj?
<zdobbie> jjjjjjjeeeeeeebbeeeeeejjjoooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats wrong bruh
<zdobbie> .yt jebejo nas
<jabuk> SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<CrazyLemon> who
<zdobbie> poo-litiki!
<CrazyLemon> e1e nedeljsko..pa ti? :)
<dz0ny_> jst začnem z 14 dnevi dopusta
<dz0ny_> čist praznično
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ spet tajska? :>
<dz0ny_> še nov žar sm nabavu
<dz0ny_> naah home
<dz0ny_> moram mal kilometrov nabrat na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ker žar si nabavu? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.amazon.com/Artland-Portable-Transport-Blazing-Regular/dp/B00KGCA8SG
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne-nedeljsko, ker ni nobene dirke za gledat ;)
<e1e> drugače pa vremenu primerno...nevem kaj bi delala
<dz0ny_> na sred daš brikete, pol maš pa ventilator k ti razpihuje vročino
<dz0ny_> čist noro
<dz0ny_> pa lepo se speče brez da je kej zažgan
<CrazyLemon> e1e prevajaj :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ looks..small :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, sm vedla da boš to reku ;)
<e1e> kako bi to prevedli?
<e1e> Fine-tune the Software Boutique to suit your preferred behaviors.
<CrazyLemon> Prilagodite Trgovino s programi :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si se pol odločila glede Software Boutique ? kako to prevajaš?
<e1e> Sam to?
<CrazyLemon> jah point prilagajanja je da ustreza tebi.. tko da ne vidim razloga zakaj bi to dodatno poudarjali..
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prevedeš še tadrugi del :)
<e1e> Butik programov? al pa Programski butik? :p
<CrazyLemon> ali Programska trgovina ali Trgovina s programi :p
<e1e> ta trgovina mi še zmeri ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> men pa butik ni všeč :D
<e1e> vem ja...
<CrazyLemon> torej kompromis..neki med butikom pa trgovino
<CrazyLemon> tržnica? :P
<e1e> haha, a ni to ponavadi slabše od obeh zgoraj lol
<upd> bolšjak programov
<CrazyLemon> bolšjak! to mi deli upd !
<e1e> haha
<upd> kek
<e1e> še kakšn drug predlog?
<upd> e1e, moj predlog je
<upd> da se ne obremenjuješ kako bi moral biti dejanski prevod
<CrazyLemon> yup ^
<CrazyLemon> trgovina it is!
<upd> pogledaš kaj je to za ena stvar in kaj ponuja, pa potem napišeš po slo
<upd> kaj je apple store
<upd> trgovina se običajno piše
<e1e> ja, sam ko prevajaš, včasih pride tak čudn...
<upd> vseh stvari se ne da pravilno prevesti
<upd> ne glej na to tako, da ti odpreš stran/app in kaj bi bilo to zate glede na to za kaj se gre
<upd> tisti ki to potem uporablja se v večini ne obremenjuje s pravilnim prevodom
<upd> ampak da ima nek smisel
<e1e> ok
<e1e> kaj bi pol blo Boutique Selection?
<CrazyLemon> izbira trgovine?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od koncepta
<CrazyLemon> koncepta :D
<CrazyLemon> konteksta :D
<upd> ja boutique je butik to je manjša trgovina ane, zdej ker se trgovinica ne uporablja je lahko trgovina izbire
<upd> če gre za stvar v kateri se izbira sicer pa izbira trgovine kot je CrazyLemon rekel če izbiraš med trgovinami
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/3r/10Z/45jVxpoY/screenshot-at-2017-04-27.png
<e1e> takole je pol izbira
<e1e> kaj bi blo boljše?
<upd> hm kaj sem nazadnje poslal :d
<e1e> ok
<e1e> Stocking the Boutique... je lahko Nalaganje trgovine ... ?
<upd> lahko je
<e1e> Kaj so pa Parsing lists... ?
<upd> seznami razčlenjevanja
<upd> razčlenjevanje seznama
<e1e> Zdej pa Å¡e Bulk Queue
<CrazyLemon> čakalna vrsta? :D
<upd> uvrstitev pakeetov
<upd> al pa uvrstitev v paketih
<e1e> Uvrstitev dejanj?
<upd> dejanje je action
<upd> In queueing theory, a discipline within the mathematical theory of probability, a bulk queue[1] (sometimes batch queue[2]) is a general queueing model where jobs arrive in and/or are served in groups of random size.[3]:vii Batch arrivals have been used to describe large deliveries[4] and batch services to model a hospital out-patient department holding a clinic once a week,[5] a transport link with fixed capacity[6][7] and an elevator.[8]
<upd> no group je tud skupina, lahk uvrstitev skupin
<e1e> v bistvu se tu nameščajo in odstranjajo programi v tem
<upd> odstranjevanje/nameščanje programov :d
<e1e> Čakalna vrsta programov?
<upd> tudi lahko
<upd> treba je zadevo pognat in preverit kaj dejansko dela, ne moreš tako na-pamet
<upd> ko enkrat preveriš zadevo, jo opišeš po svoje, prevod ti je potem zgolj referenca če je tvoj prevod pravilen
<upd> pa nič ni treba komplicirat, če se tako odločiš in se ti zdi smiselno je to to, tudi če čudno zveni
<idioterna> e1e: parsing lists je 'prebiranje seznamov' pomoje
<e1e> ok hvala
<e1e> samo Å¡e 4 dolge za prevedit...
<e1e> kaj bi blo ...accessing DVDs like a block device
<idioterna> dostop do DVDjev skozi diskovni vmesnik, imo
<idioterna> al pa dostopanje
<zdobbie> earned it
<speed-> zdobbie for president!
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 30.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @27/04/2017 23:10:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+13.74+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 35.km  J od IZOLE @27/04/2017 23:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.22+N,+13.67+E
<matjaz> NAJ SE TRESE NAJ SE TRESE
<matjaz> We have identified issues related to accessing the Dashboard as well as deploying apps. We are still investigating.
<matjaz> dammit Heroku
<matjaz> glih ko se hočem nekaj igrat!
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lIAj2bE2dU
<jabuk> Nexus - Optimus Prime [Dubstep] - YouTube
<jabuk> ● Free Download https://www.facebook.com/NexusNetworkEDM?sk=app_208195102528120&ref=woobox ● Nexus http://soundcloud.com/HDmusicNexus http://facebook.com/HDm...
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-28
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobbie> fheh
<metalcamp_> sup?
<zdobbie> I used to have a +v
<zdobbie> and look at me now
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk2> metalcamp_: pong
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] mfin opened pull request #75: change time API URL (master...change-time-api-url) https://git.io/v9nWT
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9nWQ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master f0f345d Matjaž Finžgar: change time API URL
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 08:07
<dz0ny_> .yt flume kučka
<jabuk> Flume - Numb & Getting Colder feat. Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dceGIpBtQZo
<matjaz> dz0ny_, a si si tale deploy za ircbota sam zmislu, al si kje prebral? :D
<CrazyLemon> standardna praksa v svetu ircbotov!
<matjaz> standardna my ass!
<matjaz> sam tole je prvi public repo z dejansko porihtanim SSH deployem kar sem jih vidu :D
<dz0ny_> matjaz: to je standard https://12factor.net/ strategija aws,heroku...
<CrazyLemon> standard! a sm ti reku al ne!
<CrazyLemon> pa tale link je že zdavnaj prilimal pa te highlightal
<CrazyLemon> sam ga nisi prebral an?!
<matjaz> tole sem že dolgo nazaj prebral :)
<CrazyLemon> mhmmm
<matjaz> vem da je proces tak, sam način deploya mi je top :D
<matjaz> kot pravim, prvi primer da je javni repo s SSH deployem
<matjaz> kar sem jih videl!
<CrazyLemon> a že koga fckin mot to da mysql upgrade faila če ni 'enabled' v systemd ?!?!
<CrazyLemon> w: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (3 vs 7).
<metalcamp_> y mysql?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: začni docker uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ testing purposes
<dz0ny_> matjaz: i will take that as a compliment
<matjaz> you should!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: as dz0ny_ said, docker gud
<CrazyLemon> meh.. ne da se mi učit novih zadev :P
<CrazyLemon> na X let ko mysql zalaufam da preverim če forum upgrade gre skoz pa res ne rabim dockerja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<metalcamp_> that's very msev- kinda answer
<metalcamp_> :D
<dz0ny_> docker run -d -p 3600:3600 -e MYSQL_PASSWORD=wordpress -d wordpress
<dz0ny_> thats all to it
<CrazyLemon> you can't get more msev then this!
<dz0ny_> docker run -d -p 3600:3600 -e MYSQL_PASSWORD=wordpress -d mysql :D
<dz0ny_> pardon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vidiš!! a vidiš kako zlahka se zmotiš!
<CrazyLemon> kdo si bo to zapomnu čez par let
<CrazyLemon> noben!
<dz0ny_> napišeš v un runbook k ga maš
<metalcamp_> am... do you have a minute to talk about docker-compose?
<dz0ny_> minute
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9nBR
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master b4897c4 Janez Troha: Update Readme.md
<metalcamp_> dz0ny_: kako se pravilno lotit selitve docker containerjev na drugo mašino? main app se itak rekonstruira z dockerfile, kaj pa vsebina volume-ov? da ni lih treba vsega peš delat
<dz0ny_> that i don't know
<dz0ny_> nekje sm vidu nek docker bundle
<dz0ny_> ukaz sam nism odprl pa pogledal kaj to nardi
<dz0ny_> docker export <CONTAINER ID> > /home/export.tar
<dz0ny_> cat /home/export.tar | docker import - some-name:latest
<metalcamp_> The docker export command does not export the contents of volumes associated with the container. If a volume is mounted on top of an existing directory in the container, docker export will export the contents of the underlying directory, not the contents of the volume.
<dz0ny_> metalcamp_: volumen container mors
<metalcamp_> aja
<metalcamp_> makes sense
<metalcamp_> TGIF
<matjaz> TGIF nr.2
<metalcamp_> true!
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> delas?
<orglce> zivjo. mam eno vprasanje v zvezi z usb kluckom
<orglce> samo lsusb pa dmesg ga zaznata
<orglce> pa ne da se ga mountat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa piše pri dmesgu?
<CrazyLemon> https://git.io/v9nBR
<jabuk> Update Readme.md · ubuntu-si/ircbot@b4897c4 · GitHub
<jabuk> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ on kdaj pa ni potreben redis?
<CrazyLemon> a si odstranu potrese?
<orglce> pri dmsegu pise da je to sdc naprava
<orglce> pa takole ga zazna
<orglce> GENERIC  USB Mass Storage 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<CrazyLemon> kako si ga pa poskusu mountat?
<orglce> mount sudo mount /dev/sdc1 <mapa>
<orglce> ups brez prvega mount
<orglce> vrne pa mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<CrazyLemon> a je naprava sdc ali sdc1 ?
<orglce> tudi z fdisk, mkfs ali pa dd ga ne morem dostopati
<orglce> ce poskusim z sdc pa mi vrne mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je corrupted?
<orglce> a v tem primeru se ne da nicesar naredit
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi šlo z fsck
<orglce> sem ze nekaj poskusal
<orglce> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4
<orglce> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/ext3/ext4
<orglce> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<orglce> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<orglce>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<orglce>  or
<orglce>     e2fsck -b 32768 <device>
<orglce> tole dobim nazaj
<CrazyLemon> si poskusu s tem nasvetom? :)
<orglce> ja. isto napako mi vrne
<orglce> tole mi napise pri dmsegu
<orglce> https://pastebin.com/Xan8vWUh
<jabuk> [Bash] [13893.896712] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1625[ - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: za teste
<dz0ny_> je mock redisa not
<lynxlynx> a je sam formatiral ključek? ker sicer ma najbrž fat gor
<CrazyLemon> a je kakšna trgovina v sloveniji ki bi mela cable management stuff?
<matjaz> as in velcro? vezice?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz velcro, tiste zadeve k zgledajo k cev sam da je odprta varianta
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi razni kabli..recimo enobarvni etc
<CrazyLemon> pa zadeve za pod mizo da se skrijejo kabli etc
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ueberschaer.de/wp-content/uploads/Kabelschlauch.jpg
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> sam mal
 * CrazyLemon pričakuje hud link v smislu hobilesa!
<CrazyLemon> don't let me down!
<matjaz> I won't!
<matjaz> sec
<matjaz> https://www.conrad.si/Pisarni%26scaron;ki-kabelski-snop-in-za%26scaron;%26%23269;ita.htm?websale8=conrad-slowenien&ci=SHOP_AREA_40123_0402013
<jabuk> Pisarniški kabelski snop in zaščita/Računalniki & Pisarna/Conrad.si
<matjaz> \o/
<jabuk> Velik izbor - Pisarniški kabelski snop in zaščita . 100% varen nakup. Hitra dostava. Garancija vra�ila. Tehni�no svetovanje. Pisarniški kabelski snop in zaščita.
 * matjaz saves the day, again!
<CrazyLemon> to je to mudel..TO JE TO!
<matjaz> Conrad je top shit
<CrazyLemon> sam cene so pa tudi top shit.. ena boga plastična škatla pa 20€ :D
<CrazyLemon> niso hobiles cene!
<matjaz> to je res, sam so pa edina Å¡tacuna, kjer vem da to prodajajo :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..fractal design define r5 je lih 2cm too wide za trenutno mizo
<matjaz> nzxt h440
<CrazyLemon> 1cm too wide :D
<matjaz> nzxt s340
<CrazyLemon> also..zdi se mi da je define r5 vendarle boljši (tišji) kot nzxt h440
<matjaz> to pa sigurno
<matjaz> can confirm
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..dont you give them bad advices now
<matjaz> tišine nisi nič omenu :D
<CrazyLemon> omenu sm že define r5
<CrazyLemon> veliko krat!
<CrazyLemon> a maš define r5 ali si mel?
<matjaz> nzxt h440 mam :)
<matjaz> ena je Å¡e od corsaira
<CrazyLemon> kako pol veš da je r5 boljši :p
<matjaz> ker je h440 fakin glasen :D
<CrazyLemon> a sami fani ali je bl mal pene not? :)
<matjaz> pene je dost, sam ma na eni strani okno
<matjaz> in se zato pomojem ful vse sliši
<matjaz> če bi neki ventilatorjev ven pometal bi blo verjetno veliko bolje
<matjaz> sam meh
 * CrazyLemon ne razume čemu folk kupi case z oknom..its a fcking PC.. not red district
<matjaz> obsidian 550d
<matjaz> ta je baje kul
<matjaz> sam je verjento tud preširok :D
<CrazyLemon> yup..enako kot r5
<CrazyLemon> 22cm
<CrazyLemon> also..way too much monies
<CrazyLemon> but i do like them 2x20cm fans
<matjaz> dz0ny_, a maš ti kej zgodovine predvajanja za RT?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> kdaj te pa zanima
<matjaz> za zadnji teden? :D
<dz0ny_> ugh
<dz0ny_> tko dalec pa ne
<dz0ny_> https://m.radioterminal.si/zgodovina.json
<dz0ny_> pa urco :) ce se povezem na mesalko
<matjaz> ja sej to vam zdej spamam :)
<matjaz> hočm narest Spotify playlist zadnjega tedna
<matjaz> bom pa en tedn počaku da se podatki naberejo :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kakšen je kaj quality zadnje čase?
<CrazyLemon> cca. pol let nazaj je bil kr bad :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoče mal več
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nice As Fuck - Door. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMnUPy4dp4k
<matjaz> men je kul
<matjaz> na šihtu dost poslušam
<CrazyLemon> to praviš zato ker je dz0ny_ zdaj kle? :>
<matjaz> zakaj misliš, da sm se spravu delat avtomatske Spotify playliste? :D
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš spotify če imaš .rt :>
<CrazyLemon> .yt kurt vile pretty pimpin
<jabuk> Kurt Vile - "Pretty Pimpin" Official Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=659pppwniXA
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/t20s6qks2auy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> good one
<matjaz> https://np.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/67zv7a/my_dad_does_tile_for_a_living_this_is_one_of_the/dgv60tg/?context=3
<jabuk> regoapps comments on My dad does tile for a living, this is one of the houses he was working on. Can anyone explain this?
<jabuk> Most people think it's nice to be rich because you can buy whatever you want and eat whatever you want. Want to eat a thawed mammoth? It can be...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a veš kdo je regoapps? :)
<CrazyLemon> mel je en viral video
<matjaz> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če se prav spomnim je šel z lamborginijem po eno punco in jo peljal na prom
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ma kr neki appov ki so huge success
<CrazyLemon> en je police radio
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi za teslo app je naredu k je kr priljubljen
<matjaz> to sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> police scanner! :)
<matjaz> model ma na lamborghiniju tablco DROPOUT
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če še vedno vozi lambota
<CrazyLemon> zdj ma teslo
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8hAhUV7gBQ
<jabuk> 17 Year Old Girl Rides A Lamborghini from School - Reaction video - YouTube
<jabuk> Former neighbor's daughter gets a surprise Lamborghini Aventador ride from her high school followed by a visit to Times Square. The reactions were priceless....
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<matjaz> dud loves his lamborghinis
<matjaz> "I don't like to disclose my net worth. But I will say that it makes 7-figures per year."
<matjaz> damn
<matjaz> za ta police scanner!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<CrazyLemon> yankies love their police chatter
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ta tesla app je kr uspesn
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-29
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @29.04.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:58, Kulminacija: 13:00:20, Sončni zahod: 20:07:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 14min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://sendvid.com/kx9ediak
<jabuk> Tag your I Thero 😂🎮 Viva La Dirt League 1558801624143709 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://boringcompany.com/
<jabuk> boringcompany.com/ je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1221.83, low: 1195.00, high: 1225.00, bid: 1214.51, ask: 1220.38
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-30
<CrazyLemon> busy day
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @30/04/2017 14:43:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.35+E
<CrazyLemon> https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/fNbbf8
<jabuk> Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB ACX 2.0, Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland
<yang> https://t.co/LwzuyUvu5V
<jabuk> https://twitter.com/antohautin/status/855473916910895104/photo/1
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: vzem vsaj matično k ma usbc
<dz0ny_> .aptf dvb-fe-tool
<jabuk> /usr/bin/dvb-fe-tool > dvb-tools
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čemu..sej je 3.1 gor
<dz0ny_> which is not usbc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i didnt said it was
<dz0ny_> ok then :)
<dz0ny_> be obsolete :)
<CrazyLemon> js pravim da ma 3.1 gor..usb c je sam hw format :)
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> maš usb3.1a pa b
<dz0ny_> ti hočeš met b :)
<dz0ny_> ker to pomen da niso gor sam prcinl enga usb kont na pci
<dz0ny_> ampak da je dejansko pcie multiplex
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62rl5o/msi_b350_tomahawk_or_asus_prime_b350_plus/
<jabuk> MSI B350 Tomahawk or Asus Prime B350 Plus? : Amd
<jabuk> For some reason I am more inclined to buy the MSI Tomahawk. Suggestions?
<CrazyLemon> me ne prepriča ravno :)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  Z od LITIJE @30/04/2017 21:41:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.76+E
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> vredi! mal zaspano.. ampak to bom kmalu popravu :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? je bil dan poln dirk? :D
<e1e> kako boš pa popravu?
<CrazyLemon> tako da se bom kmalu odpravil v posteljo! :D
<e1e> ok, sam 2 dirki sta bli, pol pa Å¡e tenis :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil danes tudi moto gpx?
<e1e> kaj pa je to za ena?
<CrazyLemon> motokros :)
<e1e> torej mxgp ;)
<CrazyLemon> a ni moto gpx?
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne :D
<e1e> verjetno zato, da nebi zamenjeval z motogp ;)
<matjaz> mxgp
<matjaz> motocross gp
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> moto gp cross!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> pa kadar je državno prvenstvo, se ponavadi že ve kdo bo zmagu, če je Tim zravn ;)
<e1e> motogp je zaščiteno ime ;)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz evo iskal si avto za prevoz soborcev http://avtoros.info/en/landings/shaman/
<matjaz> huuu!
<matjaz> bookmark'd!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pa niti ni tako zelo drag!
<CrazyLemon> <100k !
<matjaz> sej bom v petek eurojackpot zadel pa bo
<CrazyLemon> gl
<matjaz> dobi ubuntu.si eno donacijo, ker si mi dal tako lepo idejo za terenca
<CrazyLemon> F**k that sh1t! kr men pošlji
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> alfa romeo gulia quadrifoglio bi bila kr lepa donacija :>
<matjaz> nice choice!
<CrazyLemon> d00h :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost je bilo za danes.. jutri se začne nov teden pa nov mesec
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-23
<sasa84> jou jou jou!
<sasa84> izgubljena hčerka je back!
 * sasa84 steče slax0r v objem
<b4d> sem moral preverit ce sem na pravem kanalu:D
<b4d> hai
<sasa84> elow b4d
<idioterna> b4d: sej je skos taka drama
<idioterna> se msev- pride, pa bo dating
<idioterna> all over the place
<sasa84> haha, hejhou idioterna :D
<sasa84> ej folk, a je kdo od vas pred kratkim streho menju?
<idioterna> pred kolk kratkim?
<idioterna> ene 7 let nazaj
<b4d> sasa84: nimam strehe
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> ka pa ti bo streha ce si kupo kolo
<b4d> da bi vsaj
<idioterna> jsm vceri frocu kolo kupu
<b4d> tako pa stejem kolko moram zmetat v servis starega trdaka
<idioterna> sam se mi zdi da mu bo mal prevelik
<b4d> sej bo zrastu
<b4d> :)
<idioterna> no, sej se raste
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> https://static.evanscycles.com/production/bikes/kids-bikes/product-image/484-319/hoy-cammo-24-inch-road-bike-white-red-EV203133-9030-1.jpg
<b4d> nice
<zdobbie> HOY
<metalcamp> o/
<dz0ny> sasa84: vprasi
<msev-> sasa84, kje si stara miška :D
<sasa84> ooo mucek :D
 * b4d spet na napacnem kanalu
<b4d> msev-: in kaj je novega na ljubezenskem podrocju?
<idioterna> _stara_ miška?
<idioterna> sounds like an insult!
<msev-> stara izkušena miška z dobrim koleščkom na sredini :D in ravno prav dpi-ji :D
<metalcamp> .tfc
<msev-> b4d, ma nč ves po starem...zanč me je resetirala tko da zj me samo cmoklja in drži za rokco :D
<msev-> upam da se dons mal bl odvije da bo mal mislila name ko bom na Islandiji zj 11 dni :D
<sasa84> msev-, a Å¡e zmer brez punce?
<sasa84> đizs krajst, še jabuk5 jo bo prej dubu
<msev-> ja nevem a sva z uno a nisva
<msev-> za rokco me drži :D a to že vela :D
<sasa84> am ...
<idioterna> msev-: pa kam se ti tok mudi no
<idioterna> take it easy
<sasa84> msev-, a ni to najbl luštn cajt, ko se za rakco držiš?
<sasa84> rokco
<msev-> sasa84, ja je, ampak tut če se stiskaš in objemaš je fajn
<sasa84> msev-, počak...se ti nikamor ne mudi :P
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> msev-: a nis reku da si zalublen
<idioterna> pol bos ze potrpel mal
<idioterna> pust da te ona objame
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti si tak ki ima vse, a mas mogoce pri roki kak map drzav? as in map[string]struct{name,iso,iso2} vsaj te podatke? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> wikipedia ma :)
<slax0r> ja saj mam tudi en lep json, samo nebi to vedno parsal :)
<slax0r> sem mislil ce mas ze lepo kje v go code da samo skopiram :D
<slax0r> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mledoze/countries/master/dist/countries.json
<slax0r> tale je kar detailed
<metalcamp> https://restcountries.eu/
<metalcamp> ?
<jabuk5> REST Countries
<jabuk5> Get information about countries via a RESTful API
<slax0r> ne, bom kar ta JSON uporabil, sparsal, potegnil ven pomembne podatke in si zadevo pripravil
<dz0ny> slax0r: btw za windows pa go dev se priporoča https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/about
<jabuk5> Learn about the Windows Subsystem for Linux | Microsoft Docs
<jabuk5> Learn more about how the Windows Subsystem for Linux works.
<dz0ny> na tole foro https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/10/27/running-node-js-on-wsl-from-visual-studio-code/
<jabuk5> Running Node.js on WSL from Visual Studio Code – Windows Command Line Tools For Developers
<dz0ny> "useWSL"
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r !
<sasa84> o7
<dz0ny> slax0r: mogoce go generate ponucaš
<slax0r> hej sasa84
<dz0ny> tle prot dnu mas http primer https://blog.carlmjohnson.net/post/2016-11-27-how-to-use-go-generate/
<jabuk5> How to Use go:generate · The Ethically-Trained Programmer
<slax0r> dz0ny: hvala!
<msev-> idioterna, sj me objame
<idioterna> ja kaj pa pol jamras
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPu_EjHo_48&t=93s djte mi mal view-ov nardit :D
<jabuk5> Switzerland hiking trip '17 - YouTube
<slax0r> ker mora junaka vsak vecer prijet v roke
<jabuk5> Hiking travel video from my trip to Switzerland and Chamonix in 2017. It took place in August and lasted about one week. If you have any questions about the ...
<msev-> what slax0r said...pač dokler ne pride do bl tesnga stika med nama me lahko zamenja za drugega objemalca :D
<zdobbie> "hiking trip"
<zdobbie> "Hiking travel video"
<zdobbie> junak je dal timestamp link na trenutek, k se navkreber prevaza z gondolo
<msev-> haha ja mal sm si skrajšal hike :D
<zdobbie> evo, kle pa kr orng zakorakas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Or8wfBDzAc
<jabuk5> Dolomites hiking trip '17 - YouTube
<jabuk5> Hiking video from my trip to the Dolomites, Italy in 2017. The trip lasted about a week and we visited the main spots like Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Lago di Sora...
<zdobbie> never mind, pol minute kasneje si na zicnici
<msev-> tut se s sedežnico enkrat vmes prevažam :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://gist.github.com/slax0rr/8115bb837555fa4a62b9a70af1a62092 cheers!
<jabuk5> countries.go · GitHub
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/22/mt-gox-chief-returns-as-cto-of-vpn-giant/
<jabuk5> Mt. Gox chief returns as an exec at a VPN giant
<jabuk5> Former Mt. Gox CEO Mark Karpeles may still be on trial for embezzlement in Japan, but that isn't stopping him from playing an influential role in the cryptocurr...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/988239336788279296
<jabuk5> KANYE WEST on Twitter: "I really love my Tesla. I'm in the future. Thank you Elon."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU/status/988140259182563335
<jabuk5> severe-weather.EU on Twitter: "Triggering avalanches on the road to Stelvio Pass, N Italy before clearing the road for the season. Yesterday, April 21. Video: Passo Stelvio - Stilfserjoch… https://t.co/VgKpTNMzHC"
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je amazing
<upd> hodl
<upd> As part of its years-long effort to reduce reliance on US currency amid a deepening standoff with Washington, Tehran has announced it will start reporting foreign currency amounts in euros rather than dollars.
<upd> .-.
<idioterna> rip
<upd> heh komu
<upd> irana
<upd> ?
<upd> sej zdej hočjo svojo kriptovaluto v "oblaku" lol
<upd> oo 2300btc buy order
<upd> zgleda bo pop vsak čas ene 10k
<upd> !g is china awake
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-24
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<b4d> zz
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/31067434_2247005672193783_257787574943219712_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=be334dda7786dbadb4c03b7a82d8a298&oe=5B598A36
<matjaz> br jutr
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jutro matjaz
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7576.30, low: 7207.11, high: 7611.00, bid: 7565.11, ask: 7578.73
<slax0r> 20k by december
<CrazyLemon> 1 mil by 2020
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9220.45, low: 8794.67, high: 9300.00, bid: 9216.50, ask: 9220.46
<matjaz> *feels like monday*
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk5> ARSO: Kubed (233.9m): 20.5°C @24.04.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 35%
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:18, Kulminacija: 13:04:56, Sončni zahod: 20:03:34
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> slow much?!
<jabuk5> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.4°C @24.04.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 64% zahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:40, Kulminacija: 13:04:22, Sončni zahod: 20:03:05
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk5> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> ma fu!
<slax0r> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk5> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> you broke it
<slax0r> I did not
<idioterna> .vreme lj
<jabuk5> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @24.04.2018 8:00 UTC.
<idioterna> see?
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 54% severnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:28, Kulminacija: 13:01:07, Sončni zahod: 20:00:46
<idioterna> works!
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 13ur 59min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kva.
<idioterna> sam znt mors
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> .vreme ms
<jabuk5> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 13°C @24.04.2018 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 68% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:31, Kulminacija: 13:01:23, Sončni zahod: 20:01:15
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 13ur 59min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> to je pa zlo lublanska ekstrapolacija
<idioterna> .vreme muraszombat
<jabuk5> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 19.2°C @24.04.2018 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 64% severozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<idioterna> wow
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:41, Kulminacija: 12:54:39, Sončni zahod: 19:55:37
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 14ur 01min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> nazi bot
<metalcamp> orban approves
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk5> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<jabuk5> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.6°C @24.04.2018 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 55% severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:17, Kulminacija: 13:02:26, Sončni zahod: 20:01:36
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 13ur 58min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> mucke, pridne bodte
<msev-> o ne miško sm zamudu
<idioterna> kr bad
<idioterna> naj ti bo to v poduk
<msev-> haha :)
<msev-> važn da si ti kle idioterna
<idioterna> jsm dons ze drevje sadil
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/vesela-babica.jpg
<msev-> babica največja faca
<msev-> prov vid se ji veselje do življenja :)
<zdobersek> vsaj enmu
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk5> zdobbie: pong
<b4d> ping
<jabuk5> b4d: pong
<b4d> pong
<b4d> beh
<slax0r> .ping
<slax0r> ping
<jabuk5> slax0r: pong
<slax0r> ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek y so depresive
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<b4d> https://asciinema.org/ sweet
<jabuk5> asciinema - Record and share your terminal sessions, the right way
<msev-> ping
<jabuk5> msev-: pong
<msev-> hudo b4d
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/business/news/components/117509-amd-readies-combat-crates-cpu-mobo-gpu/
<jabuk5> AMD readies Combat Crates: CPU, mobo and GPU - Components - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk5> ‘All you need to game’ pack: a Ryzen 5 1600, MSI B350 Tomahawk, and Radeon RX 580.
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e rx 580 "manjka"
<slax0r> 1080ti
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 571.134034233 (0.0746777 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://val202.rtvslo.si/2018/04/nebuloze-10/
<jabuk5> Odnos med kolesarji in vozniki avtomobilov - Val 202
<jabuk5> Nas moti kršenje pravil ali njihovo uživanje življenja?
<pitastrudl> sem izkusil letošnjo sezono kolesarjev ko sem šel v bohinj
<pitastrudl> redko da so ble situacije da sem lahko kakega prehitel, nasrečo jih ni blo tolko
<CrazyLemon> ker? :)
<pitastrudl> ker?
<CrazyLemon>  <pitastrudl>: redko da so ble situacije da sem lahko kakega prehitel,
<pitastrudl> ovinki
<pitastrudl> many of them
<CrazyLemon> but..you are faster
<CrazyLemon> supposed to be :D
<pitastrudl> jah, bo tudi nekdo tok hiter kot jaz na drugi strani
<pitastrudl> in ga nebom videl
<pitastrudl> in bom bil še hitrejši
<pitastrudl> ko me bo kdo na rešilcu peljal
<CrazyLemon> kje pa so taki ovinki proti bohinju? peljal sem se s kolesom po tisti cesti pa se jih ne spomnim
<pitastrudl> hm, zgleda da jih res ni neki pretirano veliko
<pitastrudl> but my point still stands
<CrazyLemon> dude..weed is no good for your brain
<pitastrudl> aha, ker ma res to veze zdaj s čimerkol :P
<CrazyLemon> haluciniraš.. tko da ma veze :>
<zdobersek> uuuu pita
<pitastrudl> če si od trave kdaj haluciniral, pol si pa res neki čudnega dobil, lahko daš kontakt pls
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<pitastrudl> hello zdob
<CrazyLemon> kok annoying humm ma tale define r5
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-25
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> hjoj
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/RhucwGl.jpg
<idioterna> hm
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> kje si pa loh kej vec o tem preberem zakaj bi se kdo po zadnjicni odprtini bril?
<OneCoat> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/guys-take-it-from-me-dont-shave-your-butt-hairs.205942687/
<jabuk5> Guys, take it from me. Don't shave your butt hairs. | IGN Boards
<jabuk5> I have recently made a mistake in my life, and I offer my story to you, that you may learn from my error. It all started, as many things do, with me...
<OneCoat> hehe
<slax0r> omg epic
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> skoraj kot tisti sugar-free gummy bear review :D
<OneCoat> :D
<b4d> tale je ze stara :d
<b4d> splosno je znano da ce ze prckas tam spodaj, da samo pristrizes:D
<slax0r> meni ni to kaj prevec znano
<idioterna> sm hotu vprasat ce je to sex thing pa vidm da je loh tut poo thing
<speed-> \o
<slax0r>  /o\
<metalcamp> danes pa smo zgovorni
<b4d> Don Juana ni, pa evo, tisina
<b4d> prav sedla bi kaksna ljubezenska prigoda na tale soncen mali petek
<idioterna> sej je bil arse shaving incident
<b4d> nismo neki zagrabili d:
<b4d> mogli bi bolj entuziasticno tole napast
<b4d> msev-: entertain us!
<b4d> vsaj kak nov vlog da pastnes?
<slax0r> plz dont
<speed-> mali petek?
<speed-> waaaaaat
<speed-> jutri se moremo fejst delat :(
<slax0r> ne dela nekdo od tukaj na comtrade?
<metalcamp> edavki? :>
<slax0r> mhm
<b4d> jutri je dan za cevape
<slax0r> kaj je to za srota...
<speed-> a edavki?
<slax0r> ma ta nek digsigshit
<speed-> aja lol
<speed-> jao
<slax0r> se kar pravi da nimam
<speed-> to bos se windowse nucal
<speed-> :D
<speed-> daj prosin snemaj se
<speed-> kda bos zval pa jin poves ka nemas windowsov
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa ti ovi na drugi strani pove, ja kak te mislis firmo meti, ce nemas interneta? :p
<b4d> :D
<metalcamp> slax0r: https://github.com/fredipevcin/docker-edavki
<jabuk5> GitHub - fredipevcin/docker-edavki: Docker image for accessing EDavki
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<metalcamp> slax0r: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<slax0r> zaj sem prisel ze tak dalec da mam ta digisigibullshitfuckyfuck gor
<slax0r> mi prikaze podatke
<slax0r> vpisem kodo
<slax0r> kliknem podpis
<slax0r> nista
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/KbC3.png
<slax0r> .....
<metalcamp> jaz imam Å¡e vedno eno virtualko z win
<jabuk5> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<metalcamp> preveč dela, premalo časa
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> saj ce druge nebo
<slax0r> bom probal zdaj ta docker shizzle
<metalcamp> to sem mislil že lani decembra sprobat
<metalcamp> pa mi vedno zmanjka časa
<metalcamp> :D
<slax0r> jaz glih installiram
<slax0r> kolko sem na hitro pogledal nikam ne posilja tvojega certifikata :D
<metalcamp> nekaj je...
<metalcamp> :D
<slax0r> koncno
<slax0r> brez dockerja
<slax0r> v javi moras dodat cert kot Client authorization ali nekaj takega
<slax0r> saj se tak ne znajdem tu not :D
<metalcamp> https://pics.me.me/good-good-let-the-hate-flow-through-you-13858771.png
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/A5X5hO9.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/posel-danes/novice/v-sloveniji-prijavlja-najnizje-mozne-dohodke-v-tujini-pa-ima-7-6-milijona-evrov-465887
<jabuk5> V Sloveniji prijavlja najnižje mogoče dohodke, v tujini pa ima 7,6 milijona evrov - siol.net
<jabuk5> Finančni račun v tujini imata po podatkih finančne uprave (Furs) 14.202 slovenska zavezanca, večinoma fizične osebe. Med njimi so tudi davčni dolžniki i...
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7205.77, low: 7201.04, high: 7976.65, bid: 7205.77, ask: 7218.70
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 494.141706939 (0.0680844 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija/mobilna-telefonija/pametni-mobilni-telefoni/nokia/nokia-7-plus-black-dual-sim-nova-1335524126.html
<jabuk5> NOKIA 7 PLUS BLACK DUAL SIM NOVA :: bolha.com
<jabuk5> Prodam nov telefon NOKIA 7 PLUS črne barve. Slo garancija 24 mesecev,račun,papirji,vse kar spada zraven.Deluje na vsa omrežja. MENJAVA NI MOŽNA! TEL:070
<CrazyLemon> hmm... fake?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si admin za ubuntu.si? dej omogoci https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-get-the-new-gmail-design-and-features-right-now/
<jabuk5> How to get the new Gmail right now - CNET
<jabuk5> Gmail is undergoing a massive redesign and gaining plenty of new features. Here's how to get it right now!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..ni tega
<CrazyLemon> Please note that it may take up to a day for the setting to appear in your Admin console.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/roglic-po-drugem-dejanju-romandije-v-rumeni-majici/453123
<jabuk5> Roglič po drugem dejanju Romandije v rumeni majici :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk5> Primož Roglič je po prvi etapi kolesarke Dirke po Romandiji prevzel skupno vodstvo. Etapo, dolgo 167 km, je sicer dobil Omar Fraile.
<zdobbie> .gif mediocre
<jabuk5> http://i.giphy.com/3o7aDf4EepHQdQvcnm.gif
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> ugasnem tv
<CrazyLemon> odpre se chrome z siol.net
<slax0r> nisem vedel da ma maribor morje http://www.boomsbeat.com/articles/1360/20140317/take-a-stroll-in-beautiful-maribor-slovenia-photos.htm
<jabuk5> Take a stroll in beautiful Maribor, Slovenia (PHOTOS) : Places : BOOMSbeat
<slax0r> 6th pic
<idioterna> to drava poplavlja do benetk
<slax0r> aja
<zdobbie> skoz donavo porine plima iz crnega morja
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-26
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie> VELKI PETEK
<speed-> ne se!
<slax0r> za nas je
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> kdo ste VI? :D
<speed-> jaz sem tudi jutri fraj tak btw :D
<speed-> no more jodlland for me! :D
<metalcamp> o/
<b4d> zz
<metalcamp> sup
<zdobbie> SLOVENSKA
<zdobbie> UBUNTU
<zdobbie> PREMESANKA
<zdobbie> RITE GUYZ
<speed-> rajt
<idioterna> jsm ze danes fraj
<speed-> pff
<speed-> sicer no jaz mam zaj ob 9 sestanek
<speed-> pa to je to ka bom naredo za sluzbo :D
<speed-> te pa unity!! :)
<speed-> pomagam enima nek beden spil naredit :D
<zdobbie> wat een good guy
<speed-> sta 3 mesece delala pa nic naredila, pa sem jaz zaj v 2 tednih uredil skoraj vse :)
<speed-> a ne tak
<speed-> se free of charge !
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/31093333_1602170343171267_8281286469604081664_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=9e471a791a729ac05dde27bfd83c5a72&oe=5B5AE9C5
<speed-> mujceke isces :D
<b4d> slax0r: cute
<zdobbie> nasu 3
<speed-> zdobbie ja saj mogoce so izven screena
<speed-> ker scrollas okoli
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ni cela mapa gor
<speed-> vec kot polovica je dejansko fali
<zdobbie> svoh mapa, ce je na enem screenu 3/5 mack
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> na vsaki je mislim da 20-25 lokacij
<speed-> pac na random :)
<speed-> pa 20 razlicnih map
<speed-> lusne na pune
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/s2048x2048/29791189_1587294811325487_3275167435149279232_n.png?_nc_cat=0&oh=cf8730fb150b5e1ed404e03c304546b7&oe=5B68F10C
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/s2048x2048/29793714_1587294791325489_2301931062806183936_n.png?_nc_cat=0&oh=c1c86c3f40013b5cc930530be57da9d0&oe=5B5BD3CD
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/s2048x2048/29791437_1587294694658832_3845444594187632640_n.png?_nc_cat=0&oh=5c0fc63e1dd27b69f5880eaad0d63a9f&oe=5B941D2D
<speed-> evo to jih je prvih 10 :D
<b4d> kaksni so to linki jebemti :D
<speed-> facebook :D
<b4d> dizaj je proper
<zdobbie> macji desant na stonehenge
<speed-> ja neki hrvat je to risal
<zdobbie> a se sfinga steje ka macka?
<speed-> na teh ni mack :D
<speed-> so samo backgroundi :)
<speed-> tak da ne isci heh
<zdobbie> ne iscem, samo vprasam
<speed-> in ne ne steje se
<zdobbie> unrealistic
<speed-> haha
<speed-> v glavnem ja, sem dobra dusa pa sem jima pomagal koncat :)
<speed-> se 2 okni morem porihtat pa neke malenkosti pa mislim da je to to
<pitastrudl> se kdo od vas vozi kej na dunaj iz slo? kako je kaj cesta ponavadi
<pitastrudl> z busom je tam cirka 4-5 ure
<zdobersek> cesta asfaltirana; pogosta ovinka levo in desno
<pitastrudl> pa kolesarji pred vsakim ovinkom
<zdobersek> merkaj nas
<speed-> ce bos sel po avtocesti z avtom
<speed-> malo pazi tam kak je omejitev 100
<speed-> nekje pol poti med grazom pa dunajom
<speed-> so radarji
<zdobbie> like these
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> slax0r: btw I'am quite happy with swaggo http://micros.easyblognetworks.com/swagger/index.html
<jabuk5> Swagger UI
<pitastrudl> speed-: če bom, bom verjetno šel po avtocesti ja
<pitastrudl> to sem tudi videl
<pitastrudl> drugače je 130?
<speed-> da
<speed-> saj dobro
<speed-> tudi ce te
<speed-> kazni v avstriji so smesne :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: ga jaz tudi uporabljam
<slax0r> samo pac ta complex typi ki niso v trenutnem package me hecajo
<b4d> 45 eur za voznjo 100km/h v 80km/h coni delo na cesti :D
<slax0r> on je tam dal pa tudi samo "feature" tag gor
<b4d> v Lj sem napacno zavil, kjer vsi zavijajo, pa je 80eur :D
<slax0r> b4d: kaj je cute?
<pitastrudl> speed-:  kako smešne?
<zdobbie> vdihovanje smejalnega plina
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao
<zdobbie> just like that
<matjaz> .yt just like that
<jabuk5> Ni zadetka
<matjaz> smh
<b4d> slax0r: sry, to je blo za speed- glede njegovih screenshotov igre
<b4d> slab autocomplete
<metalcamp> you had one job
<slax0r> ^
<zdobersek> but not anymore
<speed-> ya slax0r u took my credits!
<speed-> :D
<b4d> speed-: cute
<b4d> evo imas se svopjega :D
<speed-> yay
<CrazyLemon> danes je baje release
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo spisal novico?
<CrazyLemon> of course not right?
<matjaz> ja, jo bo dražen
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm
<CrazyLemon> i'm sick of this shit
<CrazyLemon> bom switchal na debian
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> arch <3
<CrazyLemon> whatever > ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> kako že rečejo takim v middle eastu
<metalcamp> infidel!
<idioterna> debian je bols, k je treba release novico napisat sam enkrat na 10 let or so
<CrazyLemon> ^
<metalcamp> po tej metriki je arch > debian
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> RIP
<CrazyLemon> tis fine
<CrazyLemon> just go for it
<zdobbie> no
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN6yOMOTDdU
<jabuk5> Manufacturing Engineering - YouTube
<jabuk5> For more information visit: spacex.com/careers
<zdobbie> .yt ∆ Intro
<jabuk5> Ni zadetka
<zdobbie> jeb se
<zdobbie> .yt Alt-J Intro
<jabuk5> Ni zadetka
<zdobbie> useless
<CrazyLemon> fix it
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk5> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> such a snowden thing to do and say
<zdobbie> hva ta dryzen skoz nekej na stravo uploada
<CrazyLemon> sunday is next boiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> dokler je lepo vreme
<CrazyLemon> sam mi gre na jetra obala :)
<zdobbie> loh mas duatlon
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk5> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk5> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.0°C
<jabuk5> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk5> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 18.8°C
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si poslušal toplovodarja ko je govoru o cestnih kolesarjih? :D
<zdobbie> kolo + pedolino se mislu
<zdobbie> nisem
<CrazyLemon> https://val202.rtvslo.si/2018/04/nebuloze-10/
<jabuk5> Odnos med kolesarji in vozniki avtomobilov - Val 202
<jabuk5> Nas moti kršenje pravil ali njihovo uživanje življenja?
<CrazyLemon> evo neki za na kolo :)
<CrazyLemon> najboljši je tisti iz kopra.. "v kopru je ogromno kolesarskih".. literally 2..ena pelje v izolo druga pa proti ankaranu :D
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu 18.04 is really late
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> release je ponavadi tam..15.00ish
<zdobbie> funner fact
<zdobbie> don't care
<CrazyLemon> of course you do..you care coz you need to write a post about the release
<zdobbie> fake news!
<CrazyLemon> still news!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk5> CrazyLemon: pong
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk5> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> hello
<e1e> kako kaj?
<e1e> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dbu7hqWW4AAK4KE.jpg
<CrazyLemon> v redu e1e ..pa ti? :)
<e1e> tudi :)
<idioterna> yggdrasil manjka
<e1e> CrazyLemon čakaš na release?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> jamra da zamujajo
<idioterna> k slovenske zeleznice!
<idioterna> v crni kal.
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> Nisem opazla ;)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> still no release
<CrazyLemon> pomoje ne bo danes releasea :D
<e1e> ja zgleda, da jim en bug nagaja...
<CrazyLemon> en? :D lepo da si tako optimistična :D
<e1e> no en kritičn naj bi bil... sam verjetno je odzadi več stvari narobe...
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1767067
<CrazyLemon> ?
<jabuk5> Bug #1767067 “Booting to live session fails with: at-spi-bus-lau...” : Bugs : Ubuntu Kylin
<jabuk5> Test Case:1. Boot an iso to ubiquity-dm (try or install Ubuntu)2. Press "Try Ubuntu"Actual result50% of the boots boot to gdm, the journal contains "Permission denied" errorsExpected resultThe system boots to the live sessionFlavours affects:Ubuntu, Kylin, Budgie, MATE
<e1e> ja ta
<e1e> zgleda, da je ready http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<jabuk5> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js mam ze ksn mesec :)
<e1e> js sm sam v virtual boxu poskušala stvari... mogoče se za vikend, al pa začetk naslednjega tedna, lotim podviga, da vse prenesem in zbrišem 32bit verzijo in namestim 64bit, če bo delal
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-27
<zdobbie> kateri uporniki pa so pridni tudi danes?
<idioterna> vesel dan of
<dz0ny> it was schrodingers cat that delayed ubuntu release
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kateri je tisti app ki prikazuje Å¡tevce prometa?
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da je darstraffic to nekoč prikazoval ampak.. tega več ne najdem
<speed-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.a4c.cats
<speed-> evo gor je!
<jabuk5> Hidden Cats - Apps on Google Play
<jabuk5> There is no need to find the cat in your house if you already have this game. Hidden cats is a seek and find type of game with amazing locations. As quickly as possible find 5 cats on each level.Locations like Egypt, Smurf village, space, underwater world and many more ... are waiting for you. Your job is to find five cats in the picture. You are limited by time frame and each time you find the cat, there is an option that you will
<jabuk5> discover a certain item that will help you upgrade the house.There are some little things that will help you in your way like zoom hint, that will direct you to the hidden cat. Hint compass will always point into direction of a hidden cat and the last hint is timer, which will extend your time in game play.Find the cats as quick as possible cause there is a chance that you will get a collection if you find them quickly.Game is a type of
<speed-> ce bi kdo rad dal oceno 5
<speed-> slucajno
<jabuk5> hidden object games but the objects are always the cats :)Enjoy and let us know what you think.
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> one star from me
<CrazyLemon> Velikost
<CrazyLemon> 61M
<speed-> :'(
<CrazyLemon> HOW MANY CATS ARE THERE
<speed-> ejj
<speed-> 20x 2400x2000 mape so !
<CrazyLemon> overkilling those cats!
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> ma dobro za silo bo
<speed-> kamera mi ni kul kak se premika
<speed-> to je en drugi delal
<speed-> samo zdaj ni bilo casa to rihtat :D
<speed-> bomo drugi teden :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gsuite/status/989501302966243328
<jabuk5> G Suite on Twitter: "Hi there, the new Gmail interface is currently in an early adopter program and is only available in paid versions of G Suite. Your Admin can opt-in following the steps here: https://t.co/kIH1b5KPOj. -FD… https://t.co/ajpoM392M0"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<matjaz> ta novi UI je kr awesome ja
<matjaz> ta Cal/Keep/Tasks sidebar sploh
<CrazyLemon> whats so awesome about the new UI?
<idioterna> he just told you
<CrazyLemon> so sidebars == awesome UI?
<CrazyLemon> so.. unity == awesome UI?
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hello and good night
<e1e> a že?
<e1e> kk pa to?
<CrazyLemon> alergije cel dan pomenijo da komaj čakam kaj bo prinesel jutri tko da grem kr spat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> ah, pa zvečer je ja najmanj naporno...
<e1e> niste mel nič dežja, da bi spral ta cvetni prah?
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-28
<CrazyLemon> danes sm prvič slišal kako nekdo v živi reče "rip"
<CrazyLemon> .facepalm
<CrazyLemon> .gif facepalm
<jabuk5> http://i.giphy.com/3og0INyCmHlNylks9O.gif
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> also..twas a girl
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7723.78, low: 7301.30, high: 7750.00, bid: 7706.49, ask: 7723.76
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 566.58870552 (0.0733646 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> S ERROR: ReferenceErroS ERROR: ReferenceError: GLib is not defined                                         _sliderChanged/this._notifyVolumeChangeId<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/status/volume.js:163:17
<CrazyLemon> r: GLib is not defined
<CrazyLemon>                                          _sliderChanged/this._notifyVolumeChangeId<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/status/volume.js:163:17
<CrazyLemon> yay for LTS release
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-29
<CrazyLemon> https://www.innovationcooling.com/products/ic-graphite-thermal-pad/
<jabuk5> IC Graphite Thermal Pads | Innovation Cooling
<jabuk5> IC Graphite Thermal Pads are a high-performance thermal interface that serves as an alternative to thermal compound for CPU's, GPU’s and Gamestations. Extraordinary thermal conductivity, durability, and performance in a dry solution that requires no messy cleanup.
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-22
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTHg-tGvlJ8
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-23
<napsy> lp
<msev-> lepa slika k svina
<msev-> idioterna,
<msev-> sj midva sva se tut fajn mela
<msev-> najprej sva Å¡la iz Izole do Muggie
<msev-> pol pa do Portoroža pa nazaj v Izolo
<msev-> v nedeljo sva sla pa iz Zagorja do Vač
<msev-> oziroma do Geossa
<msev-> je blo tut najs
<msev-> tale karbonc od gianta je bil kr sweet
<msev-> edin neki prestavlat ne znam
<msev-> sm klanc zgleda v najtežji vozu namest v najlažji
<msev-> sploh ne čutm neki razlike ful
<idioterna> to neki narobe delas
<msev-> pa sm mel kao ultegro gor
<msev-> k je kao neki ful dobra
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> js mam 105 k je en razred slabs
<msev-> ma ja neki sm delov narobe ja
<msev-> sj js bi si tut 105ko kupu
<msev-> pol k bi specialko kupoval
<msev-> zle k si pozdravm želodc pa to
<msev-> če mam slučajn celiakijo da ugotovijo
<msev-> pol si bom pa prvošu specialko :D
<msev-> mi boste mal svetoval a nj rajš rabljeno al novo, al rajš aluminij a karbon :D
<msev-> brb grem neki pojest :)
<idioterna> sej shimano je gluten free
<CrazyLemon> also.. no lactose !
<idioterna> rajs rablen pomoje
<CrazyLemon> naah.. naj si fant privošči! zasluži si!
<msev-> kšno kul znamko bi mel :D
<msev-> pinarellota, colnagota, bianchija itd :D
<CrazyLemon> whichever you like the most
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> se pa nism prpel zj gor, sm mel navadna pedala
<msev-> tko da bo vrjetn še bolš šlo če bom prpet ane
<CrazyLemon> večja verjetnost da se razbiješ.. ja
<idioterna> msev-: to se nalepke dobi
<msev-> evo :)
<msev-> sj uni Focusi so baje pocen
<msev-> dobiš za 1400eur karbonca novga
<msev-> zanimiva gorenjska ideja idioterna :)
 * CrazyLemon bi raje kupil dober aluminij kot poceni karbon
<john64645> Bok Ubuntu brothers !  :)
<john64645> i was cleaning my box and ran into these text file, but not sure what it means (web translation is giberrish) : Ta glup mike je zgleda fotru reku, da lahk ti popust zrihtaš na bookingu, k je pol fotr reku, če mu zrihtaš hotelMa tok bolane možgane, da si kr neki druga, kar mu rečemo, ustvar v glavi, pol pa misl, da smo vsi drugi glupi!
<CrazyLemon> yea..google translate doesn't do slang
<john64645> oh is that slang ?
<john64645> what does it translate to properly ? i had omsehitng about a saying 'river is a river' :)
<CrazyLemon> well yea..its not formal slovenian
<CrazyLemon> "that stupid Mike told my dad that you can get a discount on booking"
<CrazyLemon> it really doesn't make a lot of sense actually
<john64645> nothing about 'rivers'  ? ? :)
<CrazyLemon> so yea..its giberrish :D
<CrazyLemon> no rivers.. just about someone (mike?, his dad?) thinking they are all stupid or something :D
<john64645> ok makes sense why google didn't come with anything :)
<CrazyLemon> firs talks about the discount on booking and if he can get him a hotel and then starts talking about his 'sick brain'
<CrazyLemon> i really cant explain it..nothing interesting.. someone just ranting about mike i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> where were those text files at? are they old IRC logs? :)
<john64645> on my computer ! some saved text... to be deleted i guess
<idioterna> msev-: ja k je res brezveze
<idioterna> msev-: edin ce dobis kej v ksni akciji pa da je res lih zate velikost pa oprema
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leHb2hdCLqo
<CrazyLemon> nice documentary
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-24
<napsy> idioterna: thx, sm dobu mail od Anzeta
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> nism se nc delal z njim tko da ga le izprasejte, ampak zgleda pa cist ok
<idioterna> tud pismen pa tko
<napsy> mhm, smo ze zmenjeni
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-25
<napsy> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-27
<CrazyLemon> en ssd crknu (kingston) in taka pi..arija nastane da to ne moreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> pc sploh ni hotu bootat
<CrazyLemon> ko je bootal je zmrznu
<CrazyLemon> če je pršu do gruba se je pojavu grub rescue kateri je brezpredmeten
<CrazyLemon> in sploh ni bil disk s sistemom! ampak z igricami!
<slax0r> kaj ima pa non-system disk z grubom?
<CrazyLemon> nič!
<CrazyLemon> ampak zadeva kr ni hotela bootat!
<CrazyLemon> in pojma nimam zakaj se je pol zbootal.. zdaj ga ne upam izklopit/bootat :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem koliko kernel panicov je bilo
<CrazyLemon> in tale corrupted disk je bil edino zapisan v fstabu.. ampak upam da bi zadeva vseeno bootala tudi če je notri zapis kateri ni več dostopen.. še posebej ker je non-system
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da tudi ko sem zakomentiral fstab entry zadeva Å¡e vedno ni delala :D
<slax0r> grub seems fucky
<CrazyLemon> fuck it..grem rebootat
<CrazyLemon> wish me luck
<CrazyLemon> dela \o/
<CrazyLemon> the inventor: out for blood in silicon valley
<CrazyLemon> hud dokumentarc
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-28
<CrazyLemon> spet ni hotu bootat.. in nato.. kr naenkrat boota
<CrazyLemon> stupid pc
<idioterna> > "Neki italijanski turisti me ustavijo v centru Kopra in me sprašujejo, zakaj je vse
<idioterna>               zaprto. Sem rekel, da zaradi njih."
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIMXKin1fXXCeq2UJePJEog/videos
<CrazyLemon> eden bolj zanimivih yt kanalov
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> kok pa uploada na yt? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 LTE BABY!
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-20
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<zbe> 😷
<sasa84> kaj zdej mucki, a bo?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/white-but-dark.jpg
<idioterna> sasa84: tkole nekak
<sasa84> uuuu, luškano!
<sasa84> idioterna, veš, moja sodelavka svojo malino trenira za lavine
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 
<sasa84> oooo, CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> aja, socialna distanca...sori
<CrazyLemon> buhdej dečva
<sasa84> *okužen*
<sasa84> kaj zdej mucek?
<sasa84> a si kej priden al nje?
<CrazyLemon> nič..zmatran pa to :)
<CrazyLemon> vedno priden
<CrazyLemon> pa alergije me spet matrajo
<CrazyLemon> ker ne pijem več tablet
<CrazyLemon> fun fun fun :)
<zdobbie> looking forward to the weekend
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo za weekend?
<CrazyLemon> jaz v bistvu že resno razmišljam da prodam kolo :D
<zdobbie> .yt rebecca black friday
<CrazyLemon> kak black friday? a ni to že bilo?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a delaš od doma? :D
<sasa84> jaz sem Å¡la 7 februarja. ..
<sasa84> Å¡param bicikl, da ga sol ne zj*** :P
<sasa84> apgrejdam 20.04
<sasa84> kje pa je slax0r ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 delam ampak ne od doma :)
<CrazyLemon> in jaz sem že na 20.04
<CrazyLemon> stupid dev ppl še vedno niso popravili autologina če imaš nvidio
<sasa84> ou snep :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ampak namizje je pa lepo... zlo lep "plakat" :P
<CrazyLemon> plakat? :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon a maš še nokio 6?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 misliš 7 plus? še vedno je v moji lasti ampak ni več pri meni :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mam guglovega pixla
<sasa84> a nisi mel ti Å¡estice?
<sasa84> ok :P
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> 7 plus
<sasa84> a 7ka je kul?
<CrazyLemon> 7 plus je kul ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je dokaj star model ..dve leti ?
<CrazyLemon> smth like that :)
<sasa84> ma fotr bi rad mojo nokio 6
<sasa84> in mi teži
<sasa84> in pol jaz rabm drug fon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žal ne vem kaj bi ti predlagal..ne vem kakšne so nove nokie :)
<sasa84> ena je čez 16 € na mesc... to je tumač zame
<CrazyLemon> katera..kje gledaš :)
<sasa84> za telefon dam tam do 10€ na mesc... zadost, da mi tam po rokah pada in vmes med zicem in ročno :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..koliko daš za telefon je ponavadi odvisno tudi od mesečne naročnine
<sasa84> nokia 9 pureview
<sasa84> ma jaz mam tisto ...modri paket bla bla
<sasa84> telekom
<sasa84> kle v lj pa t2
<sasa84> mam celo zbrko
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..glej raje kakšno 7.2 ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> sam nimajo 7.2
<sasa84> doma mam modri paket, svojo cifro itd... kle mam optiko pa Å¡e cifro...k Å¡e ni bla nucana
<CrazyLemon> weird
<sasa84> čak, če ma t2 :P
<CrazyLemon> nima
<sasa84> a se sam men zdi, da ma t2 dražje fone?
<idioterna> sasa84: super, resevalci so zakon
<idioterna> mi jo ucimo misi lovit
<idioterna> ze kr zna
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/ytyOuO1xNxQ
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...glede na karanteno je bolš, da si kupm tole namesto fona https://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/ponudba/e-trgovina/sport-in-prosti-cas/ostala-oprema-za-sport/tunturi-kolebnica-s-stevcem-zelena
<idioterna> navadna kolebnca bo tut ok
<idioterna> pa se obsojala te ne bo
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> da te pa en priganja... tud nikamor ne pelje
<sasa84> ej idioterna , a gospod yang se kaj oglasi al nas je čist odj*?
<CrazyLemon> whats this quarantine you talk about
<sasa84> dunno
<sasa84> čakam, da mi v nos ne dajo 5g
<sasa84> zadnjič sem dobila res strahotno sporočilo... da se ne smem testirat, ker mi bodo dal 5g. in sem vprašala, če mam pol zastonj internet... pa ni bilo odgovora
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> fantki, reboot
<sasa84> brb
<idioterna> sasa84: se oglasi ja, sam ne vem ce je se na ksnm kanalu
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> sasa84: se oglasi ja, sam ne vem ce je se na ksnm kanalu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sexy 20.04...
<sasa84> aha, mene je 1x jesen spraševal, če sem se poročila in če sem mati ...
<idioterna> a 20.04 je ze ududzuni?
<idioterna> morm zacet pocas instaliravat po serverjih
<sasa84> jp, je
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> ne laži sasa84
<CrazyLemon> 24.4
<idioterna> aha no ta teden
<idioterna> to pomen da ze loh, pa nau nc narobe
<CrazyLemon> true..but its still oficially beta
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ok no
<sasa84> pač ...
<sasa84> ctrl shift t... a ni to terminal?
<sasa84> zašto ne radi?
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> aja
<sasa84> sorči
<sasa84> am... radi radi
<sasa84> če shift menjaš z alt
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> matr bjonde
<idioterna> a ti si blont?
<sasa84> ma kaj vem
<sasa84> ena čudna farba
<idioterna> k js sm
<sasa84> ni rjavo, ni blont ...
<idioterna> mislm, vsaj zdi se mi
<idioterna> na glavi nimam vec dost da bi bil kej zlo dolocljiv
<idioterna> je treba drugam pogledat
<sasa84> am ...
<sasa84> bo CrazyLemon pogledu
<CrazyLemon> čudno rjava si ja
<idioterna> a pod pazduho.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdej vidim, da me je krejzek res pogrešal
<idioterna> ah, vsi smo te, brez tebe je itak mrtvilo
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> kaj pa moj slax0r ?
<idioterna> on te pomoje tudi pogresa
<idioterna> sam nima casa cele dneve na irc gledat tko k mi, upokojenci
<sasa84> bogi mucek
<sasa84> mucki, grem pančkat
<sasa84> nočka
<sasa84> papa slax0r
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon
<sasa84> papa idioterna
<idioterna> lahko noc
<CraftByte> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4332-1/ FYI :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-21
<sasa84> jou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> hejhou hejhou
<CrazyLemon> žio
<idioterna> sup?
<idioterna> lih sm otroke nagnal spat
<CrazyLemon> nč..poskušam preživet te alergije :)
<idioterna> aha sozalje
<idioterna> pr nas je kar ok, par v familiji ma senen nahod drugac smo pa kar ok
<idioterna> ponavljam se
<CrazyLemon> jaz sem prenehal jemati tablete..v upanju da je najhujše že mimo in lahko nadaljujem življenje brez tablet
<CrazyLemon> pa..ni mimo :)
<idioterna> a to mas claritin
<CrazyLemon> ne..claritine mi ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> letizen s jemljem
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če maš korono? a si zmeru vročinco?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vroče mi je ja
<CrazyLemon> pa oči mam solzne
<CrazyLemon> pa hkrati suhe
<sasa84> a si kaakšnega netopirja zbil na biciklu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem že dolgo bil na kolesu :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj enkrat naj bi spet začel
<idioterna> jsm skos na biciklu, za netopirje pa ne vem tocno
<idioterna> me je pa karantenska dieta kr zredila :)
<idioterna> k se gre vsake 2 dni za 3 tedne zalog nabavt
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> idioterna, a pol maš ti vso lj zalogo sekret papirja pa makaronov?
<idioterna> ne, k vso pozrem v dveh dneh
<sasa84> kaj bodo pa gospa rekli?
<idioterna> pa pol ce velik jes tut velik serjes pa se vse zravna
<idioterna> ma gospa niso navdusena
<idioterna> se je kr poslabsal vse
<sasa84> jaz sem prve tedne same slaščice pekla pa pospravlala vsak dan
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> gledaš tasty ... pa rečeš "matr bi nek jedla..."
<slax0r> \o
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> slax0r, kaj zdej stara fajfa
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-22
<sasa84> jou
<CrazyLemon>  ne
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooo mucek :*
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-23
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> mucke... kaj bo lepga?
<idioterna> pomlad :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<idioterna> mene ze kr daje!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.monitor.si/novica/izsel-ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa/197895/
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-24
<sasa84> buhdej
<idioterna> o
